# Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran..
​*

Dr. Roland Lemcke vom Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein ist  zuständig für Fischerei und hat sich nun mit den Angelfischer- und Angelkutterverbänden in Verbindung gesetzt. Auch mit denen in MeckPomm.

Es werde momentan in Europa die Dorschfangquote diskutiert, speziell beim "Westdorsch" sei die Bewirtschaftung nicht nachhaltig und es werde neben Einschränkungen für Berufsfischer auch "ernsthaft und intensiv diskutiert, die Fangmenge der Angler durch Rechtsverordnung verbindlich zu begrenzen, zumindest vorübergehend. Im Gespräch sind z. B. eine Tagesfangbegrenzung oder auch eine Schonzeit."

Er verlangt von den Verbänden und Vereinen eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, um gesetzliche Verbote zu verhindern _(Anmerkung von mir: Wann hat das je ein Verbot verhindert?)_.

Speziell angepriesen wird eine vorübergehende freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung der Angler wie z. B. max. 10 Dorsche Tagesfang / Angler und/oder Meiden von Gebieten > 20 m Wassertiefe während der gesamten Dorschlaichzeit  für zuerst mal 2 Jahre.

Denn gerade private Angelboote würden in diesem Zusammenhang eine erhebliche Rolle spielen, da laut der Studien des Thünen-Instituts für Ostseefischerei ein erheblicher Teil der Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei – neben Angelkuttern - von kleinen Angelbooten getätigt werden würde ....

Zwar wäre nur ein Teil der Bootsangler in Verbänden organisiert, aber ein entsprechendes Signal müsse von einem starken Verband  ausgehen...

*Meine Meinung
*Hier wären die Verbände aufgefordert, klar für Angler und Angeln Stellung zu beziehen, aufzuzeigen, dass ein von Anglern gefangenes Kilo Dorsch ein mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz bringt und daher eher die Berufsfischerei stärker eingeschränkt werden müsste als Angler zu drangsalieren.

Ich biete hohe Wetten an, dass die Verbände aber wieder einknicken werden und Selbstbeschränkung oder gar gesetzliche Vorgaben für Angler empfehlen....

Wenn schon, dann Jahresfangmenge!

Um die räuberischen Einheimischen mit den eigenen Booten klein zu kriegen und den Touristen, die das Geld bringen, weiter ihre paar Fische zu gönnen ;-))

Da wird eher ne halbjährige Schonzeit kommen, (Oktober bis einschliesslich April), weil eine solche Fangguote eh nicht kontrollierbar wäre. 

Viele werden dann sagen, ja ist doch gut, wie im Süßwasser - und dabei vergessen, dass die Berufsfischer mit ihren Netzen weiter die Quote ausfischen werden, dafür aber ein ganzer Tourismuszweig den Bach runter gehen wird mit Angelkuttern, Anglerpensionen, Bootsvermietern etc...

Aber lasst ruhig Politik, Behörden und Verbände machen - das hat schon immer den Anglern geholfen...

oder so....................


Zumal das Ganze eh nur auf hochgerechneten Zahlen vom Thüneninstitut basiert, welche Angler in möglichst schlechtem Licht dastehen lassen und viele Fänge der Berufsfischerei nicht berücksichtigten (nur die der deutschen Fischer, nicht die der Dänen, Polen etc. welche auch in deutschen Gewässern fischen dürfen)..

Interessant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
"Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem." 

Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen. 

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...-gleichauf-beim-Dorschfang,dorschfang100.html

https://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/arbeit...utsches-meeresangelprogramm/wo-ist-der-haken/

*In diesem Lichte noch interessanter, was die Behörde/Ministerium da vorhat ..*

Und es wird überaus spannend sein, wie sich die Abnicklandesverbände der Angelfischer angesichts dessen positionieren werden.

Ich wette wieder einmal mehr auf vorauseilenden Gehorsam und "freiwillige" Verbote anstatt den Institutsleiter des Thünen-Institutes als Zeuge heranzuziehen im Kampf gegen immer weitere, zudem sinnlose und nicht kontrollierbare Restriktionen, die im weiteren Fortgang erstens nicht zurückgenommen werden dürften (wann wurden denn schon mal Verbote wieder aufgehoben) und die zudem keinerlei Wirkung haben werden, ausser weiterer Drangsalierung der Angler.

Und obwohl das laut Behörde aus Europa kommt und damit der DAFV als Bundesverband zuständig wäre und nicht nur die Landesverbände in SH und MeckPomm, mache ich auch jede Wette, dass dazu auch vom DAFV entweder gar nichts kommt oder die sich auch für Beschränkungen für Angler aussprechen werden ...

*Anhang, um evtl. Missverständnisse meiner Formulierungen auszuräumen:*


> Es geht in [1] nicht um den signifikanten Einfluss der Angler auf den Dorschbestand an sich, sondern um den Einfluss auf die Dorschfangquote für die kommerzielle Fischerei.



Jepp eben - es geht um die Berufsfischerquote, wofür die Angler den Kopf jetzt hinhalten sollen  - will ich nicht..


Erst durch die Erfassung der bisher nicht berücksichtigten Anglerfänge wurde ja erst klar, dass die Bestände größer waren als angenommen und die Entwicklung (das ständige auf und ab ist ja durch Salzwassereinträge bzw. Futtermangel bedingt) eben nicht durch die Anglerfänge signifikant beeinflusst wurden, die es ja immer schon gab..

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...esbericht_2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4

http://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
Da mal drücken auf der Seite: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?

http://www.fischbestaende-online.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=606


Vom jetzt größeren Kuchen insgesamt sollen also Angler zum Dank eingeschränkt werden, um mehr Quote oder weniger Quoteneinbruch für Fischer zu erreichen.

Und auch zum drüber nachdenken:
Sowohl Institut wie Behörde sind Fischerei- und keine Anglerbehörde - wer bleibt da wohl zuerst auf der Strecke?

Zumal die Zahlen der Angler vom Institut sehr hoch angesetzt und hochgerechnet wurden, was zu recht schon viele anzweifeln.

Bei den Zahlen der Fischer wie hier dagegen nur offizielle Anlandungszahlen in SH ohne Schwarzverkauf und ausländischer Fischerei berechnet wurden (http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken:
> Jeder NICHT vom Angler gefangene Fisch auf Grund von Restriktionen und Einschränkungen wird dazu führen, dass Fischer wieder eine höhere Quote bekommen.
> 
> Aber nicht dazu, dass Restriktionen gegen Angler aufgehoben werden würden oder Bestände dauerhaft gesichert werden.
> ...



Denn das geht so mal gar nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?



Damit könnt ich mich anfreunden..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)



Ich sitz mit den lokalen Fischern in einem Boot, wenns ums nachhaltige Küstenfischerei geht.

Wenn ich aber für Schleppnetzfischer und ausländische Fischer und Schwarzverkäufer (wie viel falsch deklarierte Mefos da als Ostseelachs weggehen, weiss jeder , der in in den Häfen mal direkt einkauft beim Fischer (schon mal ne Rechnung bekommen? Taucht auch alles nicht in der Quote auf..)) mich als Angler beschränken soll, um denen mehr Quote zu ermöglichen, das geht gar nicht.....


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
*Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*

*Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 1:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, versteckt noch weitere 5, um die nachher ungesehen ins Auto zu bringen, angelt weiter und setzt 20 zurück.

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 2:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, und jedesmal, wenn er einen Dorsch fängt, der größer ist als der bisher kleinste, geht der kleinste über Bord um aus den 10 erlaubten Fischen die meisten Kilos rauszuholen....

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 3:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche. Fährt nach 10 Dorschen zurück, bringt sie schnell in das Ferienhaus, fährt wieder raus um die näxten 10 zu kriegen - so oft wiederholbar, wie es weiter beisst..

*Der normale Angler:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, hat aber schon angefangen zu selektieren, als er merkte, dass es gut beisst, und die kleineren zurückgesetzt.  Er angelt weiter und wird so zwischen 20 und 30 Dorsche ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen, hofft nicht erwischt zu werden. Und denkt an die vielen Tage, an denen er für seine 200 Euro Bootsmiete plus Sprit keine 5 Dorsche gekriegt hat..


*Die Vereins- und Verbandsveranstaltungen im Meeresangeln*
Modus muss geändert werden, es wird nicht mehr auf Stückzahl/Länge/Punkte geangelt, sondern auf Zeit.
Gewonnen hat zukünftig, wer als erstes 10 Dorsche gefangen hat.....

*Fazit:*
Sarkasmus an:
Man sieht, damit ist der Dorsch erstklassig geschützt........
Sarkasmus aus

*Wir empfehlen immer noch statt dessen:*
 Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren. Einfachst zu kontrollieren mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten der Schiffsbewegungserfassung, dazu erwiesenermaßen wirkungsvoll.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier wären die Verbände aufgefordert, klar für Angler und Angeln Stellung zu beziehen, aufzuzeigen, dass ein von Anglern gefangenes Kilo Dorsch ein mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz bringt und daher eher die Berufsfischerei stärker eingeschränkt werden müsste als Angler zu drangsalieren.

Ich biete hohe Wetten an, dass die Verbände aber wieder einknicken werden und Selbstbeschränkung oder gar gesetzliche Vorgaben für Angler empfehlen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ist ja eigentlich vernünftig. Wer braucht schon ü 10 Dorsche am Tag? Vermutlich nur ein dicker Kormoran  . 10 Dorsche die Woche...langt das nicht auch? Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas.... Ist natürlich wieder ne Einschränkung, aber besser als irgendwann gar nicht mehr vernünftig auf Dorsch angeln zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn schon, dann Jahresfangmenge!

Um die räuberischen Einheimischen mit den eigenen Booten klein zu kriegen und den Touristen, die das Geld bringen, weiter ihre paar Fische zu gönnen ;-))

Da wird eher ne halbjährige Schonzeit kommen, (Oktober bis einschliesslich April), weil eine solche Fangguote eh nicht kontrollierbar wäre. 

Viele werden dann sagen, ja ist doch gut, wie im Süßwasser - und dabei vergessen, dass die Berufsfischer mit ihren Netzen weiter die Quote ausfischen werden, dafür aber ein ganzer Tourismuszweig den Bach runter gehen wird mit Angelkuttern, Anglerpensionen, Bootsvermietern etc...

Aber lasst ruhig Politik, Behörden und Verbände machen - das hat schon immer den Anglern geholfen...

oder so....................


Zumal das Ganze eh nur auf hochgerechneten Zahlen vom Thüneninstitut basiert, welche Angler in möglichst schlechtem Licht dastehen lassen und viele Fänge der Berufsfischerei nicht berücksichtigten (nur die der deutschen Fischer, nicht die der Dänen, Polen etc. welche auch in deutschen Gewässern fischen dürfen)..


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann Jahresfangmenge!
> 
> Um die räuberischen Einheimischen mit den eigenen Booten klein zu kriegen und den Touristen, die das Geld bringen, weiter ihre paar Fische zu gönnen ;-))



Hey  räuberischen Einheimischen nanananana-))




lg nobbi


----------



## Dachfeger (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Ist ja eigentlich vernünftig. Wer braucht schon ü 10 Dorsche am Tag? Vermutlich nur ein dicker Kormoran   . 10 Dorsche die Woche...langt das nicht auch? Vielleicht hilft es ja  etwas.... Ist natürlich wieder ne Einschränkung, aber besser als  irgendwann gar nicht mehr vernünftig auf Dorsch angeln zu können.



Vielleicht diejenigen die nicht jede Woche zur Küste fahren können/wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wieso führen wir nicht eine gesetzliche Regelung ein bei der jeder Bundesbürger ein Fischquote bekommt. 10 Kg pro Jahr und wer mehr Fisch braucht kann ja die Quote der (In)Kompetenten Nichtangler aus dem Bundesverband kaufen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Wieso führen wir nicht eine gesetzliche Regelung ein bei der jeder Bundesbürger ein Fischquote bekommt. 10 Kg pro Jahr und wer mehr Fisch braucht kann ja die Quote der (In)Kompetenten Nichtangler aus dem Bundesverband kaufen.....



Moin
das geht nicht, weil die nicht Hobbyanglerfischer den Rest bei Aldi und Co kaufen

ps ich auch und ich angel höchstens 10st. im Jahr

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das was die Fischindustrie verbockt hat sollen die Angler ausbügeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Immer auf das schwächste Glied - wenn Angelfischer Verbände haben, die sich nicht wehren, sind die halt immer die ersten, die dran sind...

Du gehst auch nicht auf den mit den dicken Muckis los, wenn Du seinen Bruder Spargeltarzan statt dessen kriegen kannst...


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nobbi
selbstverständlich fallen die bei Aldi und co verkauften Fische mit unter diese Quote.
Dh. du bekommst eine Chipkarte auf der dein Jahresbedarf gespeichert ist
und dann je nach Einkauf  deine Menge abgezogen wird. Benötigst du mehr zb.25 Heringe zum räuchern musst du halt Quote dazu kaufen.
Ist doch logisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Sarkasmus an - Da können sich dann die Dänen über noch mehr deutsche Angeltouristen freuen - aber MeckPomm und Schleswig Holstein gehören ja eh zu den reichsten Ländern, die das nicht nötig haben - Sarkasmus aus


----------



## bacalo (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jahresfangmenge!
Jeden gefangenen und abgeknüppelten Dorsch in einer Art Fangliste eintragen und am besten vom Nebenboot bestätigen lassen. Nicht das da Futterneid aufkommt.

Mhh, fahre im Jahr 5-10 x mit nem Kutter raus. Hier wäre ich angenehm überrascht, wenn ich bei jeder Ausfahrt 10 fangfähige (feiste ü40iger) fangen könnte. Aber ich hab´ja Urlaub#6.

Greets
Peter


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nein Thomas,
Kein Sarkasmus, da die Dänen usw. ja auch zu EU gehören müssen wir schnell eine Verordnung aus Brüssel haben die das EU weit regelt.
Und da könnte dann Frau Dr. H ein neues Aufgabengebiet finden


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Esst halt mehr Zuchtfisch, das richtet Ökologisch wenigstens richtig Schaden an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Kein Sarkasmus, da die Dänen usw. ja auch zu EU gehören müssen wir schnell eine Verordnung aus Brüssel haben die das EU weit regelt.


Ist dann wie bei der EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie, unter der ausschliesslich deutsche Angelkutter zu leiden hatten, weil andere Länder (Niederlande z. B.) beim umsetzen der EU-Richtlinie in nationales Recht cleverer waren - die haben einfach die Nordsee in ihrem Bereich an Hand der Zahlen von durchschnittlicher Wellenhöhe/Windstärke als Binnenmeer deklariert, wo das nicht gilt.

Die deutsche Ostsee ist aber Hochsee, weil die Bürokrateutonen zu doof waren...

So ungefähr wird das auch hier mitm Dorsch laufen...

Der abnickende bürokrateutonische Gutmensch und sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkende Besserangelfischer wird alles schlucken, damit den Berufsfischern weiterhin genug Quote bleibt und in Deutschland wird das noch schärfer ausgelegt als in den Nachbarländern.

Angeln und Angeltourismus in den strukturschwachen Ostseegebieten wird so dann über die Zeit vollends an die Wand gefahren.....

Wetten???


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Auf jedenfall wird der Verband nichts machen können (!), denn das ist ein Angelfischerverband und damit sind die nicht zuständig für das Wohlergehen der Kutterkapitäne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die haben auch Berufsfischer dabei, der Geschäftsführer vom MeckPomm-Verband ist sogar auch gleichzeitig GF bei den Berufsfischern...

Biete Wetten an, was da am Ende rauskommt....


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall wird der Verband nichts machen können (!), denn das ist ein Angelfischerverband und damit sind die nicht zuständig für das Wohlergehen der Kutterkapitäne!


 
 Siehst Du da ( zufällig ) eine ähnliche Parallele, wie mit dem AFV und den FoPu-Betreibern in SH ?!?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und die Berufsfischer schmeissen (bzw. müssen schmeissen) weiterhin massenhaft Beifang und untermaßige halb zerquetscht und (halb) tot zurück...

Aber man legt sich halt leichter mit den Anglern mit ihren unfähigen Verbänden an...


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich vernünftig. Wer braucht schon ü 10 Dorsche am Tag? Vermutlich nur ein dicker Kormoran  . 10 Dorsche die Woche...langt das nicht auch? Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas.... Ist natürlich wieder ne Einschränkung, aber besser als irgendwann gar nicht mehr vernünftig auf Dorsch angeln zu können.



hmm, wohnst wohl dorschnah...

ich war noch nie auf dorsch, obwohl ich fressmäßig voll auf dorsch bin...

sollte ich aber jemals meinen widerwillen gegen rudelangeln überwinden und als binnenländer so eine kuttertour...

dann hätte ich schon gerne soviel dorsch, wie ich schleppen kann.

ginge mir da auch gar nicht um hochheilige anglerehre sondern um dorsch, je mehr desto sinniger.

deiner frage folgend sollte MEIN limit/tag minim 365 dorsche betragen.
klingt schräg - aber nicht wesentlich schräger als dein post.
aber entschiedener.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Obwohl die betroffenen Landesverbände von der Behörde angeschrieben wurden, ist bis jetzt weder auf der Seite des LSFV-SH (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/) noch auf der vom MeckPomm-LV (http://www.lav-mv.de/) dazu was zu lesen, sie lassen ihre Angler darüber in Unkenntnis.

Einmal mehr muss auch der interessierte organisierte Angelfischer das tun, was Angler schon lange machen, wenn sie reelle Infos wollen:
Im Anglerboard lesen statt auf Verbandsseiten...............

Traurig, oder?

Aber die wollens ja so, die organisierten Angelfischer. 

Sonst würden sie solche Verbände ja nicht wählen und bezahlen.........


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Also die Butterfahrt is ja schon wech auf der See.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo in die Runde, 

Polarisieren gehört im politischen Umgang ja bekanntlich zum Geschäft.

Aber mal im Ernst. Würde am Ende ein kompletter Dorschfangverzicht von z.B. Januar bis Ende März von Anglern UND Berufsfischerei vereinbart werden, wäre ich persönlich gerne bereit, ein 50er Mindestmaß draufzulegen. 

Fangbegrenzungen halte ich für schwer kontrollierbar und damit schwer umsetzbar. (Der Vorschlag einer Jahresmenge ist in diesem Zusammenhang wohl eher alsironisch zu verstehen.) Auch tatsächlich in meinen Augen nicht die optimale Lösung, speziell für Urlauber. Ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß würde da doch schon automatisch für eine Drosselung der Entnahmen führen. Das setzen doch schon jetzt viele Bootsangler um, gerade die Einheimischen!

In den Politischen Diskussionen (auch hier), fehlt mir oft eine erkennbare Bereitschaft beider Seiten, realisierbare Lösungen zu ersinnen. Änderungen gehören besonders zum sozialen Zusammenleben einfach dazu, und ja, Änderungen sind meistens nicht bequem. Dies trifft aber meist auf beide Seiten zu, erst recht bei Kompromissen. 

Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Kompromissbereitschaft eine elementare Grundvoraussetzung in einer Demokratie darstellt. Was nicht gleichbedeutend ist, zu allem ja und amen zu sagen!

 Was wird denn von Amtsseite für ein Verzicht angeboten? Und was von uns Anglern?

Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Was wird denn von Amtsseite für ein Verzicht angeboten?


Dass kein offizielles Verbot kommt, wenns sichs die Angler freiwillig verbieten (lassen)..........
Ironie pur - verboten wird so oder so...
Die Behörden hoffen nur, dass die Verbände weiter so leicht anglerfeindlich manipulierbar sind wie bisher und lieber ein "freiwilliges" Verbot statt eines offiziellen wollen..

Auch wenn am Ende Verbot eben Verbot ist - die Behörde hat mit so willfährigen Verbänden halt weniger Stress.........

Das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl die betroffenen Landesverbände von der Behörde angeschrieben wurden, ist bis jetzt weder auf der Seite des LSFV-SH (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/) noch auf der vom MeckPomm-LV (http://www.lav-mv.de/) dazu was zu lesen, sie lassen ihre Angler darüber in Unkenntnis.


hat schon seinen Grund.................................



> Und was von uns Anglern?


Einfach das machen, was wir schon lange (nachlesbar) fordern und was einfachst umsetz- und kontrollierbar wäre:
Ganzjährige, großflächige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und besonders strukturierten Gewässerteilen für Angler UND Fischer..

Dass solche Zonen erheblichen Zuwachs an fangbaren Fischen sowohl für Fischer wie Angler bringen, ist bereits zigfach in Studien nachgewiesen ..

Einheimisches Beispiel:
http://www.riff-nienhagen.de/


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

und unsere Hobbyangler Fischer ausen süden mal iner Ostsee stippen auf Dorsch und Platte? Watt geht ab.          ;-))


----------



## Slider17 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

wird die essensmarke auf der ostsee eingeführt oder machen wir ne dorschquote auf payback, sorry da wird wieder am falschen ende angepackt...


----------



## Darket (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich finde ja so was wie Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzung grundsätzlich ganz sinnvoll, jedenfalls sofern sie denn halbwegs nachvollziehbar sind, will heißen es einen tatsächlichen Grund gibt (Laichzeiten, Bedrohungssituation, usw.). Im Falle der Meeresfischerei fehlt mir der Einblick in die Situation der heimischen Meere. Ich kenne aber die Situation im Mittelmeer (Griechenland und die Türkei) und da kann man wunderschön sehen wozu das auch ganz konkret sozial und wirtschaftlich führt. Da gibt es Küstengewässer, die fast komplett tot sind. Weiter draußen kann man nachts die großen Mutter dabei beobachten wie sie den Grund mit den Netzen durchpflügen, da scheint's noch ein bißchen was zu geben. Die kleineren Fischer sind irgendwann als sie nicht mehr mithalten könnten auf den Trichter gekommen Ausfahrten für Touristen anzubieten. Bin ein paar mal mit solchen Kleinstbooten draußen gewesen. Der Fischer und zwei Gäste. In der Regel Schleppfischen auf Wolfsbarsch oder Mahis. Nur ist das mittlerweile weitgehend verboten worden. Verboten in dem Sinne, dass Boote, die als Berufsfischerboote angemeldet sind, keine Touristen mitnehmen dürfen. Die Fischer müssten sich also entscheiden gänzlich darauf zu verzichten auf eigene Rechnung zu fischen oder aber keine Touristen mitzunehmen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir an guten Tagen zwei, drei gute Fische gefangen haben und letztlich zwischen 80 und 150 Euro für den Tag auf See bezahlt haben, war das für die Fischer natürlich Top. Ohne Risiko eine Stange Geld verdienen und die Bestände werden im Grunde nicht tangiert. Aber außerhalb der Touristensaison verdienen die so halt gar nix. Stattdessen gucken sie zu wie ihnen die großen auch noch den letzten Rest ihrer Existenzgrundlage nachhaltig zerstören. Völlig sinnlos, weil auch in diesen Ländern Fisch wie Wolfsbarsch oder Dorade auf jedem Markt und in jedem Restaurant aus der einheimischen Aquakultur kommt. Die werden da im Grunde so gut wie nicht kommerziell befischt und sind (wenn auch lohnender) Beifang. Da ist sicherlich der Unterschied zum Dorsch, aber was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die Einschränkung der Touristenfischerei gegenüber dem kommerziellen Fischfsng langfristig niemandem nützt. Gerade diejenigen, die am unmittelbarsten unter der massiven überfischung leiden, sind dann auch diejenigen, denen dann die Alternativen wegbrechen. Da geht es gar nicht so sehr um die angelnden Touristen, sondern um die, die mit diesen ihre Familien durchbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Darket schrieb:


> aber was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die Einschränkung der Touristenfischerei gegenüber dem kommerziellen Fischfsng langfristig niemandem nützt. Gerade diejenigen, die am unmittelbarsten unter der massiven überfischung leiden, sind dann auch diejenigen, denen dann die Alternativen wegbrechen. Da geht es gar nicht so sehr um die angelnden Touristen, sondern um die, die mit diesen ihre Familien durchbringen.


So isses..........


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ach, das wird schon alles nicht so schlimm. Erst mal abwarten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ach, das wird schon alles nicht so schlimm. Erst mal abwarten...


genau, damit haben Angler in den letzten Jahrzehnten ja bereits dank der Abnickerverbände bereits sooooooooo gute Erfahrungen gemacht und es kamen keinerlei  Einschränkungen................................
bis auf so ein paar unbedeutende.........................

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Was wird denn von Amtsseite für ein Verzicht angeboten?
> 
> 
> Dass kein offizielles Verbot kommt, wenns sichs die Angler freiwillig verbieten (lassen)..........
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ist mir bewusst, der Spruch ist aber inzwischen Running Gag auf dem Weg das Angeln hier abzuschaffen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird eher ne halbjährige Schonzeit kommen, (Oktober bis einschliesslich April), weil eine solche Fangguote eh nicht kontrollierbar wäre.



Das wären dann ja gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
Mit sowas könnte man die Brandungsangler dann ja indirekt auch gleich 'mit ins Boot' holen....... |licht


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

eben - alles im Sinne der Behörde und der willenlos abnickenden, naturschützenden Angelfischerverbände - Hauptsache kein Angeln mehr.....


----------



## Dorschalex (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Thomas, könntest du vielleicht hier einen Link mit einer Quelle reinstellen? Ich konnte bei Google nichts weiter dazu finden außer diesen Thread hier. 
Danke dir
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das findest Du nicht online..

Wurde von der Behörde/Ministerium (Herr Dr. Lemcke) an die Verbände verschickt und fand "irgendwie" auch den Weg zu mir ;-))

Es haben genug Leute auch aus Verbänden die Schnauze voll von deren Verhalten, so dass wir immer schneller immer mehr Infos kriegen..

Warum die Verbände nicht mal ihre sie bezahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer informieren, habe ich ja schon dargelegt.........

Also trotzdem einfach mal die zuständigen LV fragen (LSFV - SH und LAV-MeckPomm)..........


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich habe dieses Jahr Angler getroffen, die hatten ne große Speisbütt ( so eine http://www.engels-behältertechnik.d...fasser-eimer/kubel-eimer/wannen/FMK200-5.html) voll mit toten Fischen- der Kasten war bis oben hin voll mit Dorschen. Auf die Frage, was das jetzt soll, wurde gesagt, man räuchert--äh ja.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



ragbar schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr Angler getroffen, die hatten ne große Speisbütt...


Ja, so was ist ein Skandal!
Deswegen gehört Meeresangeln komplett verboten.
Jeder ist in der Lage in den Supermarkt zu gehen und sauberes Seelachsfilet & Co. zu kaufen.
Das bißchen Müll was bei der Fischerei anfällt, steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den naturplündernden Anglern.


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Thomas hat da noch was vergessen.

Schleppangelverbot kommt auch nach SH.

Und über Brandungsangler lesen wir balt in einen eigenen neuen tröööt......

Von der neuen Mefo und Lachsverordnung fang ich jetzt mal noch nicht an.......


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Interessant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
"Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem." 

Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen. 

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...-gleichauf-beim-Dorschfang,dorschfang100.html

https://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/arbeit...utsches-meeresangelprogramm/wo-ist-der-haken/

*In diesem Lichte noch interessanter, was die Behörde/Ministerium da vorhat ..*

Und es wird überaus spannend sein, wie sich die Abnicklandesverbände der Angelfischer angesichts dessen positionieren werden.

Ich wette wieder einmal mehr auf vorauseilenden Gehorsam und "freiwillige" Verbote anstatt den Institutsleiter des Thünen-Institutes als Zeuge heranzuziehen im Kampf gegen immer weitere, zudem sinnlose und nicht kontrollierbare Restriktionen, die im weiteren Fortgang erstens nicht zurückgenommen werden dürften (wann wurden denn schon mal Verbote wieder aufgehoben) und die zudem keinerlei Wirkung haben werden, ausser weiterer Drangsalierung der Angler.

Und obwohl das laut Behörde aus Europa kommt und damit der DAFV als Bundesverband zuständig wäre und nicht nur die Landesverbände in SH und MeckPomm, mache ich auch jede Wette, dass dazu auch vom DAFV entweder gar nichts kommt oder die sich auch für Beschränkungen für Angler aussprechen werden ...

Will jemand dagegen halten?

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allrounder27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach, das wird schon alles nicht so schlimm. Erst mal abwarten...
> ...


----------



## Rhöde (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Herren der Behörden und Institute sollten sich mal an ein Steilufer, nur der Lübecker Bucht, stellen.
Ein Labyrinth von Netzen und Stötern weist die ja schon fast brutale Realität auf. Wenn man dann noch in der Tiefe der Bucht, besonders in den Wintermonaten, die fast tägliche Schleppnetzfischerei beobachten kann, dann wird einem klar, dass selbst zehntausende Angler niemals so intensiv fischen können und vor allem auch dem Gewässergrund niemals solch einen nachhaltigen Schaden zuführen können.
Nächster Schritt wäre mal beim Anlanden zu sehen welche Massen da oft verladen oder von den kleinen Kuttern direkt dem Verkauf zugeführt werden. Das ist nicht wenig !
Da mich das Thema als leidenschaftlicher Watangler auch einholen wird und dementsprechend interessiert, wollte ich das mal loswerden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



			
				Rhöde schrieb:
			
		

> Da mich das Thema als leidenschaftlicher Watangler auch einholen wird und dementsprechend interessiert, wollte ich das mal loswerden.



Vollkommen richtig - Du bist ja auch im LSFV-SH organisiert, der auch das Schreiben von der Behörde mit der Aufforderung für "freiwillige" Verbote für Angler bekommen hat.

Und euch als seine zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer noch nicht mal informiert, so dass ihr das hier im hetzenden Forum lesen müsst - traurig, gell..??

Setz Dich mit denen von Deinem Verband in Verbindung, dass die was dagegen unternehmen und das nicht wie schon so oft wieder nur abnicken...

*WER SICH NICHT WEHRT, DER LEBT VERKEHRT!!*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> IInteressant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
> "Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem."
> 
> Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen.
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Schauen wir doch mal nach Norwegen. Da gibt es seit 10 Jahren die Begrenzung für Touris mit 10 kg Küstendorsch. Und trotzdem gibt es keinen Touri weniger. Allerdings gibt es auch jede Menge Möglichkeiten, deutlich mehr Fische mit nach Hause zunehmen. Alk oder Euro für obskure Beifangbescheinigung und alles geht. Da fragt man sich, wieso überhaupt die 10 Kilo Regel.
Angesichts von  67 000 t Dorsch für die Berufsfischer in der Ostsee 2015 ist jede Regelung für Angler einfach Unsinn.
*Für Deutschland relevante TAC und Quoten Ostsee 2015*

*EU-Gesamtfangmenge 2015**Deutsche Quote 2015** Änderung 2015/2014 *
in Tonnen (t), Lachs: Stückzahl
*Dorsch westl. Ostsee *15.9003. 3933. 636_-6,7 %_*
Dorsch östl. Ostsee *51.4294. 7006. 025_-22 __%
_*Lachs Gebiete 22-31*  95.9282. 2122. 457_-10 %_
Stand:29.01.15
Bei diesen Mengen könnte man auch das Pinkeln in die Ostsee vom Kutter verbieten aus Angst vor dem Ansteigen des Meeresspiegels. Wäre so sinnentfremdet wie eine Angelbeschränkung für Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vielleicht kapieren das die Verbände ja auch und tun dann was FÜR Angler und Angeln und GEGEN weitere sinnlose Restriktionen........???????????


----------



## Kay63 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vielen Dank Thomas für diese Information, auch wenn diese mich mächtig sauer macht. Viele Angler beschränken sich jetzt schon selbst und nehmen nicht jeden Fisch mit.
Da ich kein organisierter Angler mehr bin, könnte ich die Angelegenheit eigentlich locker abhaken, aber ich denke, hier sollten alle zusammenhalten. Wenn es eine offizielle Verlautbarung gibt, wäre es schön, wenn Du das mitteilst. Auf jeden Fall werde ich für mein Hobby eintreten, gerade weil ich auf Grund der Entfernung nur 2 bis 3 mal an die See komme und dieser Urlaub für mich absolute Entspannung bedeutet. Für andere (Vermieter, Bootsverleiher, Händler) bedeutet sie Geld, das ich nach MV schaffe. Ich würde mich gern anschließen, etwas gegen die Restriktionen zu unternehmen oder aber als Privatperson aktiv werden.
Zum Glück fahre ich in einer Woche in ein Land, wo man noch frei durchatmen kann.

Petri Kay


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine offizielle Verlautbarung gibt, wäre es schön, wenn Du das mitteilst.


Klar!

Wenn wir was mitkriegen, kriegt ihrs auch mit - ist unser Job!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

So, ich habe vorsichtshalber schon mal meine Brandungsruten weggeschmissen


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung sollte für einen Angler eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, genauso wie das Einhalten der Rechtsvorschriften. Viele Angler praktizieren das auch, auch Dorschangler in der Ostsee im Hinblick auf die Situation der Bestände.
Der Verband hat die Aufgabe der Vertretung der Anglerinteressen. Restriktionen bedürfen einer sachlichen Begründung. An der fehlt es mE bei der Dorschthematik. Noch immer gibt es in der Ostsee räuberischen Praktiken innerhalb der Berufsfischerei - und viel zu wenig Kontrollen. Dagegen fallen die Entnahmen durch Angler nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Jedenfalls gibt es keine belastbaren Zahlen, dass durch die angedachten Begrenzung bestandserhaltende Wirkungen erzielt werden können. So lange Fische von Anglern nicht entnommen werden, nur um in zu engen Netzen der Berufsfischerei zu verenden, macht der Ansatz keinen Sinn.
Das muss der Verband klar herausarbeiten. Etwas anderes ist, ob der Verband eine Empfehlung an seine Mitglieder "anbietet". Darüber kann man als ultima ratio  nachdenken zu gegebener Zeit. 
 Auch sollte man den Geschäftszweig der Angelkutter mit im Blick haben. Die Preise für Ausfahrten haben in den letzten Jahren spürbar angezogen - und so bereits eine faktische Selbstbeschränkung bewirkt. Weitere Restriktionen könnten weitere Arbeitsplätze in dieser Sparte nach sich ziehen.


----------



## lute (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

vollkommen egal, wie sehr sich die angler einschränken oder eingeschränkt werden, die kommerziellen werden dafür sorgen, dass die bestände noch weiter einbrechen. um da etwas positives zu erreichen, müßte man mal die kommerzielle fischerei für 10 jahre einstellen. selbst dann ist es fraglich, ob sich die bestände noch mal erholen würden. tiere welche so gut wie ausgerottet wurden, konnten sich danach noch nie so richtig erholen und die stückzahlen sind gering geblieben.


----------



## Nappo (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mal ein kurzes Beispiel der vergangenen Woche zu dem Thema Fangbeschränkungen für Kleinboote allgemein.
Martinwerft Fehmarn,3 Personen knapp 90 Dorsche,100 Liter Kühlbox Randvoll mit Dorschfilets.
Der "Angelurlaub" fing für die 3 gerade erstmal an. Was für Mengen in 10 Tagen gefischt werden brauch ich nicht zu erklären.
Ich selber komme aus dem Sauerland und komme in den Genuss der Ausübung der Meeresangelei in welcher Form auch immer nur 3-4 Mal im Jahr. Selbst wenn es beim Schleppen gut läuft beende ich nach maximal 10-12 Fischen den Tag. Warum?
Weil es reicht!!!!  Ich hatte einen Schönen Tag auf dem Wasser und konnte es geniessen. Die 3 Jungs konnten das nicht. Mussten ja bestimmt 3 Stunden Filets schneiden.Warum diese unglaublichen Mengen?? Weil die Filets verkauft werden um das Haushaltsgeld aufzubessern!!!!
Eine Fangbeschränkung auch für Hobbyangler von 10 Dorschen ist meiner Meinung nach absolut OK. Berufsfischerei,Beifang usw. mal nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Fangbeschränkungen gibt es an jedem kleinen Tümpel und gilt für alle!!
Und genauso sollte es für alle Angler an der Küste auch sein.
Denn hier geht es nicht mehr um das Angeln,sondern um`s Geld verdienen.      Traurig!!!!:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Es geht doch nicht drum, ob man das braucht oder nicht, und es geht zweimal nicht um Einzelfälle von (meines Wissens eh widerrechtlichen) Fischverkaufes, den man dann auch bereits verfolgen könnte, ohne andere Angler weiter einzuschränken..

*Sondern darum, dass eine Behörde/Ministerium mit falschen Behauptungen über/aus einer Studie* - bei der selbst der Institutsleiter feststellte,* dass die Anglerfänge KEIN Problem sind* - hier versucht die Verbände zu instrumentalisieren,* um weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler durch zu drücken...*

Wers braucht...

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
> "Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem."
> 
> Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ausgerechnet der kleinste der angeschriebenen Verbände (LAV-SH) veröffentlicht jetzt wenigstens dazu und fragt auch öffentlich nach, während die großen (LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) weiter nix tun......

https://www.facebook.com/siegfried.stockfleth?fref=nf

Vom LAV-SH wurden auch dessen Vereine diesbezüglich bereits angeschrieben, ebenfalls informierte der LAV-SH den Bundesverband DAFV.

Während LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm bis jetzt noch nicht mal ihre Mitglieder informierten..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Anglerverbände sollten sich zur Aufgabe machen, für den Schutz der Dorsche einzutreten. Das einzig logische und wirksame Mittel ist, weiträumige Schutzgebiete mit zeitlich begrenzten Schonzeiten, grundsätzliches Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei, Vorgabe geeigneter Maschenweiten und Wegfall der Mindestmaße zwecks Anrechnung der nach heutiger Vorgabe untermaßigen Fische auf die Quote. 

Und das für alle, Angler, Neben- und Haupterwerbsfischer.

Das ist in sich derart logisch, dass es schon längst umgesetzt hätte werden müssen. Dass dies nicht der Fall ist zeigt, dass der Lobbyismus der Berufsfischerei extrem wirksam ist und wohl auch bleiben wird.

Dass die Verbände solche Vorlagen mit Kußhand aufnehmen um die Angler mit, nur diese betreffend nutzlosen, Verboten zu segnen ist ebenso alt wie weit verbreitet. 

"Ich tu was"  hab ich zuletzt gelesen. Stimmt, auch wenn es der größte Bullshit ist. 

Mehr braucht man zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist in sich derart logisch, dass es schon längst umgesetzt hätte werden müssen..


Logik..???

Angelfischerverbände....????

Wo soll da irgendein Zusammenhang sein??????????????

Am Ende kommste noch mit Kompetenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit bei denen um die Ecke.....

Oder mit mit- oder gar weiter denken.....

Und ich dachte immer, Du trinkst keinen Alkohol...........
:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> So, ich habe vorsichtshalber schon mal meine Brandungsruten weggeschmissen



Im Sinne von 'weitergedacht', vielleicht eine vorausschauende Maßnahme |bigeyes

Obwohl.... als Homo Ökonomikus hätte ich sie eher schnell verkauft, solange man noch Geld dafür bekommt.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin Moin 
nein nein die langen Ruten als Rankhilfen für Bohnen

„Beer'n, Bohn un _Speck_“#6

ich brauch keine Dorsche Meer



|wavey:nobbi


----------



## Herman Hummerich (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin Leude!!!

Die ganze Geschichte könnte man doch so Regeln wie in Island oder Norwegen!

Anderer seits sehe ich die ständige Verfügbarkeit von frischem Fisch als das Manko schlecht hin!
Wieviel wird bei Aldi Rewe und beim Fischladen weggeschmissen??? 
Ich hab mal nur n Vergleich aus Österreich gehört, der da hieß Wien schmeißt soviel Brot jeden Tag weg wie Salzburg verbraucht! 

Untragbar  meiner Meinung nach und beim Fisch gibt es garantiert n eingeplanten Verlust! 

Der logischste und einfachste Gedanke dazu wäre Nordseedorsch Ostseedorsch Aal und jegliche Arten die in irgendeiner Form gefährdet sind 
RAUS AUS DEM HANDEL

Beangeln ja, aber der Handel mit den Arten unter Strafe stellen   
z B 10000 € pro schwarzgehandelten Aal ! 

Dann wäre die Art gesichert und die Angelfischerei hätte ne Möglichkeit trotzdem ihre Daseinberechtigung zu haben!

Und Leute bei den ganzen Milliarden die hier in Europa hin und her geschmissen werden sind n paar 100 Millionen als Ausgleich für die Küstenfischer wohl eher, wie sagte es die Deutsche BanK mal, Peanuts!!!

In dem Sinne 

Euch n schönes We 
Meins wird so lala, weil meine Makrelentour morgen wegen Wetter ausfällt!! grrrr


Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und dann eben nochmal, bis es der Letzte begreift:
Es geht nicht drum irgendwas zu regeln..
Es ist alles geregelt, was geregelt sein muss und noch mehr als das.

Fischverkauf ohne die ganzen lebensmittelrechtlichen Vorschriften zu beachten, zu erfüllen und entsprechende Erlaubnis macht sich Käufer wie Verkäufer strafbar - von der ganzen Steuergeschichte abgesehen..

Es geht doch nicht drum, ob man das braucht oder nicht, und es geht zweimal nicht um Einzelfälle von (meines Wissens eh widerrechtlichen) Fischverkaufes, den man dann auch bereits verfolgen könnte, ohne andere Angler weiter einzuschränken..

*Sondern darum, dass eine Behörde/Ministerium mit falschen Behauptungen über/aus einer Studie* - bei der selbst der Institutsleiter feststellte,* dass die Anglerfänge KEIN Problem sind* - hier versucht die Verbände zu instrumentalisieren,* um weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler durch zu drücken...*

Wers braucht...

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
> "Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem."
> 
> Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich hab jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag gelesen, sorry
 Aber bei der Forderung kann's nur eine Postion geben

 Nö, wollen wir nicht!
 Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sondern darum, dass eine Behörde/Ministerium mit falschen Behauptungen über/aus einer Studie* - bei der selbst der Institutsleiter feststellte,* dass die Anglerfänge KEIN Problem sind* - hier versucht die Verbände zu instrumentalisieren,* um weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler durch zu drücken...*


Interessant ist doch immer die Frage nach dem Grund, der Intention.

Geht es der Behörde um die Dorschbestände?
Unwahrscheinlich. Dann wär jemand mit Hirn an die Sache gegangen und wäre auf die (einzig sinnvolle) Idee mit den Schongebieten + der Anrechnung des Beifangs/der Untermassigen auf die Berufsfischerquoten gekommen.

Was mag dann die Intention sein?
Ich vermute, da sitzt so ein Bleistiftanspitzer und entdeckt, dass da etwas bisher Unreguliertes ist. Im Beamtendenken ein Unding!

Das mag einen nun zunächst mal wenig jucken, aber leider wird er bei den offiziellen Anglervertretern als einzigem offiziellen Ansprechpartner (und das sind nunmal die Verbände) auf Personen/Strukturen treffen, die genauso ticken.
Etwas Unreguliertes? Unmöglich!
Dazu dort die vorhandene Neigung in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gegenüber Behörden & Gesetzgeber den Bückling zu machen.

So gern ich mit Thomas wette, wenn ich in diesem Fall die Gegenposition einnehmen muss, bin ich im Arsxh und zahl die Flasche.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen!

Wir Angler werden immer weiter Angeln#:


Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Interessant ist doch immer die Frage nach dem Grund, der Intention.*
> 
> Geht es der Behörde um die Dorschbestände?
> Unwahrscheinlich. Dann wär jemand mit Hirn an die Sache gegangen und wäre auf die (einzig sinnvolle) Idee mit den Schongebieten + der Anrechnung des Beifangs/der Untermassigen auf die Berufsfischerquoten gekommen.
> ...



Ich vermute:
Politische Vorgabe des Ministers (Habeck, Grüne), da was zu tun zum Schutz der Fische (weil die Grünen sich ja auch immer einsetzen für Verminderung der Quoten für Fischer in Europa) und für mehr "Schutz" gegen sich in der Natur bewegende Menschen.

Und *obwohl laut Studie Angler gar nicht eingeschränkt werden müssen*, geht man halt behördlicherseits trotzdem mit der Studie auf Angler los, weil man aus Erfahrung weiss, dass deren abnickende Verbände sich am wenigsten  wehren werden - im Gegensatz zu anderen Lobbygruppen (Jäger, Fischer, Bauern etc.).. 

Zudem müsste man sich bei Schongebietsausweisungen mit kompletten Fischerei- und Angelverbot auch mit den Nachbarländern auseinander zu setzen - das ists doch viel einfacher, die schwächste Gruppierung im eigenen Land zu schurigeln, bei der man eh nicht von Gegenwehr ausgehen muss..........

So hat man das "Alibi", "etwas getan" zu haben, ohne Stress und ohne sich mit starken Lobbys anlegen zu müssen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer auf das schwächste Glied - wenn Angelfischer Verbände haben, die sich nicht wehren, sind die halt immer die ersten, die dran sind...
> 
> Du gehst auch nicht auf den mit den dicken Muckis los, wenn Du seinen Bruder Spargeltarzan statt dessen kriegen kannst...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist dann wie bei der EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie, unter der ausschliesslich deutsche Angelkutter zu leiden hatten, weil andere Länder (Niederlande z. B.) beim umsetzen der EU-Richtlinie in nationales Recht cleverer waren - die haben einfach die Nordsee in ihrem Bereich an Hand der Zahlen von durchschnittlicher Wellenhöhe/Windstärke als Binnenmeer deklariert, wo das nicht gilt.
> 
> Die deutsche Ostsee ist aber Hochsee, weil die Bürokrateutonen zu doof waren...
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Berufsfischer schmeissen (bzw. müssen schmeissen) weiterhin massenhaft Beifang und untermaßige halb zerquetscht und (halb) tot zurück...
> 
> Aber man legt sich halt leichter mit den Anglern mit ihren unfähigen Verbänden an...





*Es geht nicht um Dorschschutz:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sondern darum, dass eine Behörde/Ministerium mit falschen Behauptungen über/aus einer Studie* - bei der selbst der Institutsleiter feststellte,* dass die Anglerfänge KEIN Problem sind* - hier versucht die Verbände zu instrumentalisieren,* um weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler durch zu drücken...*




Und bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass nur der kleinste Verband LAV-SH (OHNE Geschäftsführer) sich dazu überhaupt meldet und seine Vereine informiert - obwohl die Mail von Lemcke schon am Donnerstag auch an BEIDE Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH ging (was immer die für Geschäfte führen - die für Angler ja scheinbar nicht, vielleicht noch mit Westensee beschäftigt..??.),  kommt da nix ...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet der kleinste der angeschriebenen Verbände (LAV-SH) veröffentlicht jetzt wenigstens dazu und fragt auch öffentlich nach, während die großen (LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) weiter nix tun......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/siegfried.stockfleth?fref=nf
> 
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das gezielte Angeln auf Laichdorsche, was ja leider selbst von kommerziellen Kuttern betrieben wird, einstellen (durch Schonzeit und/oder Schongebiete) und die Diskussion über Fangbegrenzungen ist hinfällig.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und nochmal (auch ich will kein Laichdorschangeln, nur um das fest zu halten):
Die Angler (inkl. Laichdorschangler) sind laut Aussage des Institutsleiters der Studie, welche die Behörden zum Angler drangsalieren heranziehen, NICHT das Problem...

Zumal es nur ein wenige gibt, die das machen, im Gegensatz zu den Schleppnetzfischern, welche die Laichgründe leerräumen.

NICHT die Angler sind das Problem!!

Und nein, auch mit einstellen der paar Laichdorschangelkutterfahrten (die es überhaupt noch gibt) ist das Problem eben gerade NICHT hinfällig!

Forderung und Ansage der Behörde sind klar:
"Freiwillige" Einschränkungen seitens der Verbände für Angler (Tagesfanglimit, Schonzeiten etc.)
oder
gesetzliche Regelungen bzw. über die KüFO

Und auch noch mal:
Es geht Politik und Behörde NICHT um "für Dorsche" (sonst würde man seitens Politik/Behörde weder die Aussagen des Institutes pro Angler  ignorieren noch in Bezug auf Schongebiete untätig sein).

Es geht schlicht nur um "gegen Angler"..........


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Es geht nicht nur gegen die Angler, es geht gegen jede Art der Naturnutzung wie angeln oder jagen, das ist eine Strategie der grünen Mischpoke, die ihre Verbotsideologie den Bürgern aufdrücken will.#q

Überall dort, wo die Ökofaschisten in den Regierungen beteiligt sind reklamieren sie für sich das alleinige Wissen darüber, was für die Natur und den Menschen gut ist. Keine Ahnung aber dicke Backe. Da ist es egal ob der Grüne Lemke oder Remmel heißt. Verlierer ist am Ende die Natur. 

Wem verdanken wir denn die riesigen Maisanbauten? Die Grünen sind losgezogen und haben im Zuge ihrer Energiewende Sprüche gekloppt wie: "Die Bauern sind die Scheichs der Zukunft!" (Renate Künast). Man könnte jetzt Seiten mit den ideologischen Verfehlungen der Ökotaliban aufführen aber das wäre müßig. Wenn die Angler nicht langsam wach werden dann werden sie sich in naher Zukunft auf Casting beschränken und das ist ja wohl auch im Sinne des Verbandes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn die Angler nicht langsam wach werden dann werden sie sich in naher Zukunft auf Casting beschränken und das ist ja wohl auch im Sinne des Verbandes.


Seh ich auch so....

Bin mal gespannt, ob, und wenn ja wie, die Verbände da jetzt aktuell beim Dorschthema (Thema hier) handeln werden...

Bisher ja eher - vorsichtig formuliert - mau:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass nur der kleinste Verband LAV-SH (OHNE Geschäftsführer) sich dazu überhaupt meldet und seine Vereine informiert - obwohl die Mail von Lemcke schon am Donnerstag auch an BEIDE Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH ging (was immer die für Geschäfte führen - die für Angler ja scheinbar nicht, vielleicht noch mit Westensee beschäftigt..??.),  kommt da nix ...
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich denke, man macht es sich zu einfach, immer nur EINEN Schuldigen zu suchen! Wenn die Dorschbestände in der westl. Ostsee nicht nachhaltig gesichert sein sollten (Habe ich als Laie keine gesicherten Kenntnisse drüber!), dann sollten sich viele Gruppierungen angesprochen fühlen, der Situation entgegenzuwirken. 

Und anstatt immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wäre es angebracht, als "angelnde Zunft" mit dem Verzicht des gezielten Angelns auf Laichdorsche einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu machen. Wie groß oder wie klein der Schritt ist, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle....

Schonzeiten gibt es schließlich für viele Fischarten in Süß- und Salzwasser und mir fällt kein triftiger Grund ein, warum es diese nicht auf für den Dorsch geben sollte, wenn die Bestände wirklich rückläufig sein sollten.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weil die Bewirtschaftung von Meeresfischen eben NICHT mit Schonzeiten oder Begrenzungen für Angler zu managen ist, weil das was anderes wie Süßwasser ist..

Weil es  Politik/Behörde eben nicht um "für Dorsch", sondern nur um "gegen Angler" geht.

Lies Studie. 

Lies die Aussagen des Institutsleiters und wie das dann von Politik und Behörden verfälscht und instrumentalisiert wird..

Alles hier bereits verlinkt......


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es  Politik/Behörde eben nicht um "für Dorsch", sondern nur um "gegen Angler" geht.
> 
> Lies Studie. Lies die Aussagen des Institutsleiters und wie das dann von Politik und Behörden verfälscht und instrumentalisiert wird..
> 
> Alles hier bereits verlinkt......



Dass es "gegen Angler" geht, ist eine Interpretation und kein Fakt. Frag die Fischer in den deutschen Meeren und die reden auch davon, dass es die Politik auf sie angesehen hat. Nimm z.B. die Nordseefischer im Wattenmeer: Haben selbst mit vielen Restriktionen (und damit höheren Kosten) zu kämpfen, während die Trawler aus der nördlichen Nordsee das Kilo Scholle für 2€ anbieten können. 

Wenn man was zum Meckern sucht, findet man es immer und überall.:g

Double2004


PS: Hier geht es doch um den Dorsch und nicht um Instrumentalisierung. Habe noch keinen vernünftigen Grund gelesen, warum eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch nicht sinnvoll sein sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Oh Mann - dann halt nochmal:
Die Behörde schreibt an die Verbände, die Angler sollen sich freiwillig beschränken, sonst kommt das per Gesetz oder Verordnung..

Als Grund wird eine Studie angegeben vom Thünen Institut.

Aus der aber herauskam und was vom Insititutsleiter explizit in einem NDR-Interview nochmal wiederholt wurde:
*Es braucht keine Einschränkungen für Angler, bringt nix für den Schutz der Dorsche.
*

Und TROTZDEM wird von Behörde/Politik diese Studie als Grund FÜR Einschränkungen gegen Angler angeführt, obwohl deren Aussage ist, dass es KEINE Beschränkungen für Angler braucht, sondern Management der Berufsfischer..

Es geht also klar nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche, sondern ausschliesslich um Beschränkungen für Angler (>>vielleicht damit die Berufsfischerei noch deren Quote dazu kriegt?)


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus der aber herauskam und was vom Insititutsleiter explizit in einem NDR-Interview nochmal wiederholt wurde:
> *Es braucht keine Einschränkungen für Angler, bringt nix für den Schutz der Dorsche.
> *




Vielleicht sollte man über das Gelesene mal etwas nachdenken...

EIN Kutter fährt zur Laichzeit der Dorsche, also ca. 90 Tage lang, täglich in die Laichgründe. Pro Tour werden im Schnitt ca. 200 Dorsche gefangen (4 Fische/Angler). Also haben 18000 gefangene Laichfische JE KUTTER und Laichsaison KEINE Auswirkungen auf den Dorschbestand!??!! Ja ne, is klar....|uhoh:

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ja, weil das in der Masse (Ostsee ist halt kein Vereinstümpel) untergeht , zumal in der Masse der von Fischern mit Schleppnetzen leergeräumten Laichgründe..

Und zumal die Behörde  NICHT (nur) auf Angelkutter, sondern explizit auf Bootsangler losgehen will..

Dass dabei dennoch die Angelkutter 3 Monate Fahrtverbot nicht überleben könnten, dazu brauchts nicht mal Adam Riese..

Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler zu diskriminieren.

Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W) 

Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?

Ich bin Angler und freue mich, wenn die Wissenschaft sagt, es braucht keine Beschränkungen für Angler zum Dorschmanagement.

Und ärgere mich, wenn das von Politik und Behörden verdreht wird in Forderungen GEGEN Angler.

Ich gehe als Angler weiter Dorsche angeln.......

Und finanziere gerne auch die strukturarmen Gebiete an der Küste mit, die viel mehr vom Angeltourismus profitieren als von Fischern


Du kannst gerne Dorsche "schützen" mit sinnlosen Maßnahmen und brav der Obrigkeit den Nacken zeigen, das gestehe ich Dir ja jederzeit zu...........


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Klingt doof - ist es auch!

ABER - die Hobby-Angler sind nur schwer bis garnicht wirklich kontrollierbar!

Ihre Zahl - bzw. ihre Fänge können wohl nur mit einer Riesen-Dunkelziffer überhaupt irgendwie geschätzt werden!

Diese zu kontrollieren führt zu einem nicht bezahlbaren Aufwand.

Das Gutachten besagt allerdings, dass der Einfluß der Hobby-Angler auf die Dorsch-Bestände gering - bzw. "vernachlässigbar" ist und keinen merklichen Einfluß auf die Dorschbestände insgesamt hat.


Das erinnert mich thematisch ziemlich an "meine" Aalangelei - denn der Aal *HAT* auch Probleme....meiner Ansicht nach insbesondere:

- Glasaalfischerei zum Verzehr & Export
- Wasserkraft
- Klimawandel (wenn auch weitgehend unerforscht)
- Kormoran & Co.
- diverse Parasiten
- Belastung mit diversen Giften & Schwermetallen
- Berufsfischer (die keine Verzehrempfehlung kümmert!)

und ja sicher auch irgendwo die Hobby Angler, welche Aale entnehmen!

Wer wurde und wird beim Aalfang nun massiv beschränkt?

Na klar - zuerst der Hobby Angler --> Mindestmaß rauf - Entnahmelimit am Rhein --> plus ne Schonzeit!

Allerdings verfüge ich leider über *kein* Gutachten, dass verlässlich besagt, welchen Anteil am "Aalproblem" die Hobby-Angler nun wirklich haben!

Das jeder entnommene Aal auch die Gesamt-Population schwächt ist klar - wenn aber die Wasserkraft am Tag sagen wir mal bundesweit *100.000* Aale häckselt, der Glasaalfischer gleich ein *paar Millionen* auf einmal zum Verzehr und für den Export nach Asien zur Mast & zum Verzehr fängt, wovon nur ein Bruchteil zum Besatz in heimische Gewässer kommt, dann komme ich mir verarscht vor, wenn ich mich nun auf 3 Aale pro Fangtag beschränken muss!(obwohl mir das durchaus reicht - aber es geht da um die Verhältnismäßigkeit!!!).

Es ist ein Riesenquatsch, nun die Hobby-Dorschangler zu beschränken, obwohl dieses Gutachten ausdrücklich sagt, dass sie keinerlei oder nur kaum Einfluss auf die Gesamtdorschbestände haben!

Ein weiterer Witz - aber - was beim Aal schon durchging, das wird wohl leider auch beim Dorsch passieren!

Albern!

Genauso albern, wie für Millionen Euros Lachse & Meerforellen z.B. in Sieg und Wupper einzusetzen - den Anglern ein Entnahmeverbot zu geben, damit die Berufsfischer in den Mündungsdeltas schön ihre Netze stellen können, was sie *VERMEHRT* auch *WIEDER* tun, da Lachs einfach lukrativ ist!!!

*Es gäbe die Möglichkeit, die Beschränkungen proportional zum jeweiligen Verursachungsbeitrag der Berufsfischer, der Angler etc. am Gesamtproblem vorzunehmen --> wird nicht gemacht und ist sicher praktisch auch nur schwer zu bestimmen!*

Alternativ müßte man dann entweder (zumindest temporär!) allen alles verbieten - oder allen alles erlauben!

Wird leider anders kommen...


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit werden Schonzeiten für Salmoniden und Raubfische wie Zander und Hecht auch akzeptiert und umgesetzt...und das, obwohl diese Bestände, soweit ich weiß, nicht rückläufig sind. Also erschließt es mir nicht, warum eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch nicht sinnvoll wäre. Davon könnten dann mittelfristig auch wir als Angler profitieren aufgrund der dann wohl steigenden Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee. Es wäre mMn schön, wenn unsere Verbände diesen Weitblick hätten und sich dafür einsetzen würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Er wills nicht begreifen (trotz genannter Studien), dass Angler da keinen signifikanten Einfluss haben und es daher durch Einschränkung bei den Anglern eben NICHT MEHR Dorsche geben wird, schon gar nicht, solange die Fischer weiter plündern dürfen...

Ich gebs (bei ihm) auf (aber langsam wundern mich die inkompetenten, anglerfeindlichen Verbände auch nicht mehr)...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)


----------



## ayron (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du kannst nicht jedem helfen Thomas


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mal so ein paar Kleinigkeiten zum Dorsch. Wer kennt nicht den bekannten Skrei, das ist nichts anderes als ein Laichdorsch in der Nordsee, Ooh! 

Die Vermehrung der Dorsche ist stark abhängig vom Salzgehalt des Gewässers. Ist viel Wasser aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee geströmt ist der Salzgehalt öher und es gibt reichlich Dorschlaich, der sich entwiceln kann, da der bei geringem Salzgehalt auf den sauerstoffarmen Grund absinkt und sich nicht entwickeln kann. 

Wer schon ein paar mal mit einem Kutter draußen war, der weiß, dass die Kapitäne langfristig denken, sie achten darauf, dass die Mindestmaße eingehalten werden, dass nicht zu viel gefangen wird, sie beobachten genau, was auf dem Kutter gefangen wird und wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler zufrieden ist, dann hört das mit dem fangen eigenartigerweise plötzlich auf. Merkwürdig aber verständlich.


----------



## Double2004 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ja ja, die Skrei....Habe übrigens mit der Zalt Arc gute Erfahrungen auf Dorsch gemacht, Ulli.|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@ernie

Auch wenn es Offtopic ist...

Mindestmaß für den Aal in NRW 50cm, in Nds 35cm.

Jeden Aal den ich wieder zurücksetzen muß, darf der Niedersachse entnehmen.
Oder wandert der Aal nicht? 

Interessante Logik um Bestände zu schützen/ zu schonen, oder?


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt - sofern die Beschränkungen proportional gemessen am *WAHREN* Verursachungsbeitrag der jeweiligen Gruppe (Angler / Berufsfischer) erfolgen würden, wäre es ja auch fair, nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt!

Laut Gutachten beläuft sich der Beitrag der Angler nämlich auf annähernd "0" - und so hoch sollten dann logischerweise & fairerweise auch die Beschränkungen ausfallen!

Witzigerweise ergibt sich das aus dem gleichen Gutachten, dass nun FÜR Beschränkungen gegen Angler angeführt wird - und so kommt es zu dem seltenen Fall, dass ich Thomas mal uneingeschränkt Recht gebe!



Beschränkungen für Angler sind laut Gutachten UNSINN!

Werden aber leider vermutlich trotzdem gefordert und auch kommen... 

Petri!

Ernie



Sharpo schrieb:


> @ernie
> 
> Auch wenn es Offtopic ist...
> 
> ...



Ja - hast Du völlig Recht - aber das liegt primär an unseren 16 B-Ländern, die da ihre eigenen Süppchen kochen!



Der Lachs wandert auch - wir besetzen, hegen und pflegen und renaturieren - bauen teure Wanderwege usw. - und die Berufsfischerei fischt die (teuer bezahlten!) Rückkehrer mit Stellnetzen ab - leider oft außerhalb unseres Hoheitsgebietes - namentlich in NL!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Beschränkungen für Angler sind laut Gutachten UNSINN!
> 
> Werden aber leider vermutlich trotzdem gefordert und auch kommen...
> 
> ...


Dankt euren Angelfischerverbänden (Land wie Bund), die das sicherlich freudig schlucken und abnicken werden und das als ihre "Kompetenz" in Sachen Naturschutz feiern, statt einmal für Angler oder das Angeln zu kämpfen - will jemand dagegen wetten?


Und bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass nur der kleinste Verband LAV-SH (OHNE Geschäftsführer) sich dazu überhaupt meldet und seine Vereine informiert - obwohl die Mail von Lemcke schon am Donnerstag auch an BEIDE Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH ging (was immer die für Geschäfte führen - die für Angler ja scheinbar nicht, vielleicht noch mit Westensee beschäftigt..??.),  kommt da nix ...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet der kleinste der angeschriebenen Verbände (LAV-SH) veröffentlicht jetzt wenigstens dazu und fragt auch öffentlich nach, während die großen (LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) weiter nix tun......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/siegfried.stockfleth?fref=nf
> 
> ...


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da wäre ein Gutachten gefordert, dass *KONKRET* die jeweiligen Verursachungsbeiträge unter Einbeziehung *ALLER* Dorschfänger ermittelt!

Danach sollten Quoten oder Maßnahmen im gleichen Maße verhängt werden, wie Angler und Berufsfischer jeweils Anteil am "Dorschproblem" haben!

Da wäre richtig und fair!

Aber wer sollte so ein Gutachten beuauftragen und bezahlen?

Könnte auch mal ein Verband machen, aber die Chance ist wohl eher gering - oder auch eine *Interessengemeinschaft *derer, die an den Anglern an der Küste verdienen - das sind genug Pensionen, Bootsverleiher, Tackleläden, Kutter etc.!

Unter Kosten-Nutzen Gesichtspunkten, wäre ein Gutachten einer solchen "IG" auch schnell finanziert und auf alle umgelegt!

We´ll see!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier mal alle offiziellen Daten der Kutterzahl, Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, Anlandungen der verschiedenen Fischarten (Nord- und Ostsee) aufgeschlüsselt, ohne Schwarzfänge und Fang ausländischer Fischer in SH-Gewässern:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber wer sollte so ein Gutachten beuauftragen und bezahlen?


Diejenigen, die Einschränkungen für Angler wollen GEGEN bestehende Studien, sollen dann gefälligst auch entsprechende Studien bezahlen - und zwar nachvollziehbare..

*Keine eindeutige, klare Studie und Beweisführung - Keine Einschränkung für Angler..*

So wird ein Schuh draus..
(Dazu bräuchte man dann natürlich vernünftige Verbände, die im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns auch gute Lobbyarbeit machen statt der real existierenden)...

Denn das geht so mal gar nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?



Damit könnt ich mich anfreunden..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hi Thomas,



> Weil es  Politik/Behörde eben nicht um "für Dorsch", sondern nur um "gegen Angler" geht.
> 
> *Lies Studie.*
> 
> Lies die Aussagen des Institutsleiters und wie das dann von Politik und Behörden verfälscht und instrumentalisiert wird..


Kannst du genauer ausführen auf welche Textquellen du dich beziehst? Meines erachtens hast du nur die Pressemitteilungen des Instituts verlinkt; nicht aber den wissenschaftlichen Bericht zu einer Studie.

Danke,
Torsten


----------



## aalharry (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Warum setzt sich unser Verband nicht mehr für uns Angler ein?
Es leiden ja nicht nur wir Sportangler, sondern auch die Angelgeräte Hersteller,die Gastronomie sowie die Berufsfischer selber. ( Angelturen. )
Warum gewinnen immer Die die meinen etwas zu sagen zu haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> eines erachtens hast du nur die Pressemitteilungen des Instituts verlinkt; nicht aber den wissenschaftlichen Bericht zu einer Studie.


Hab ich doch geschrieben, auf die Aussagen des Institutschefs im NDR.

Hier nochmal beide Links:
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...-gleichauf-beim-Dorschfang,dorschfang100.html

https://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/arbeit...utsches-meeresangelprogramm/wo-ist-der-haken/



> Warum setzt sich unser Verband nicht mehr für uns Angler ein?


Nicht mehr?
Wann haben sies denn je?


----------



## elbetaler (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

#h Moin, wollte mich auch dazu (.........|bla hier kurz melden.

 Meine Meinung hegt keinen Anspruch auf Genialität oder ein epochales Ereignis, ich schreibe aus Sicht eines Anglers, der oft auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs ist, wenn die Umstände es zulassen. 
 Dann soll auch was zuppeln und es soll Spaß machen. Mal ist es mühsam, Fische zu finden und auch zu fangen. Anderes mal bekommt man nach drei Stunden Gewissensbisse, WOHIN mit dem ganzen Fisch !? Gerade dann plagen mich Selbstzweifel:

 ....wer soll das alles erfressen?
 ....musste das wirklich sein, alles abzuknüppeln?
 ....ob andere auch so erfolgreich waren?

 aber

 ....dir kann doch keiner was. ausserdem hast du sogar dein persönliches Schonmaß eingehalten!

 ergo

 ....ich mache mal so weiter und prahle vor allem umher, was ach ich doch für ein geiler Angler bin!

 Ich versuche, beide Meinungen zu verstehen. Auf der einen Seite die Anglerschaft und auf der anderen, die Behörden und so weiter. 
 Wenn das Thema Dorschfang so umstritten ist, dann scheint die Vermarktung der Produkte doch mehr zu bringen, als offiziell zugegeben wird. Denn wenn kein Absatz, dann gibt es auch kaum Gründe, gnadenlos darauf zu fischen. 
 Nur mal am Rande. Wenn sich Bootsangler nicht schon längst (gibt auch Ausnahmen) verantwortungsbewußt  verhalten würden, könnte man hier schon mindestens diese Gruppe als schuldig befinden.
 Aber was, wenn ....wir mal ernst machen würden? Ernst im Sinne von alles entnehmen, was 38cm überschritten hat! Hört sich überheblich an, aber wenn du die richtige Stelle hast, kannst du hundert Stück fangen, oder mehr. Ich zähle mich da noch zu den Waisenknaben, weil ich zb. den Erfolg künstlich bremse.
 Ich dürfte mit drei Handangeln mit ....je zwei Anbissstellen gleichzeitig angeln. Geht super vom Boot aus! Und dann? VOLLRUN auf drei Ruten! Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!
 Natürlich ist es Gang und Gäbe, die Bestimmungen aufzuweichen, also zwei Beifänger und Gufi oder Pilker. Dann kommt es zu den gefürchteten "Rutentestern", auch Triletten genannt. Geil, geil, geil, einfach nur geil!

 Ganz ehrlich, über was streitet ihr hier? 
 Anders als beim Wirtschaften auf festem Boden, sieht keiner, was unter der Wasseroberfläche los ist. Nur die Auswirkungen des Tun oder Nichtstun werden deutlich. Deshalb empfinde ich die wissenschaftliche Arbeit als Grundlage dessen, wie wir alle, ob Hobbyangler oder Fischer, mit den Ressourcen, umgehen und umgehen dürfen. 
 Hier große Wünsche und Polemik zu verbreiten, ist vertane Zeit. Fakten zählen nunmal mehr, als persönliche Empfindungen. Und es können die dollsten Weisungen und Gebote rausgeschmalzt werden, die dann überhaupt nix taugen, weil keiner oder zu wenig die Einhaltung kontrolliert!
 Hier wird im Zusammenhang mit der vermeintlich "schlechten Seite" immer wieder "Lobby" (....und abgewandelte Wortspiele) bemüht. Das müßte hier mal klar gestellt werden, dass es nicht automatisch kriminell bedeutet. Denn wenn es so wäre, wären die .....Verbände und Verantwortlichen, bis hin zu Landesregierungen in den Fraktionen und entsprechenden Ministerien....

 dann etwa alle kriminell?! .... wenn sie statt auf wissenschaftlicher, fast ausschließlicher kommerzieller und profitorientierter Grundlage handeln und es zulassen, das sich in die Tasche gelogen wird und die Welt nach dem Recht des Stärkeren verbogen wird?

 Und, was soll ick jetzt machen? Richtig! Bei nächster Gelegenheit geht's wieder los, zum Koma-Angeln! :m

 (.... am Ende steht man noch ganz alleine da, mit viel Rechtsempfinden und Moral, aber ohne Fische! Wer will schon ein Schneider oder Looser sein?)


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

..........gebe dir hier teilweise Recht elbetaler. 
Andererseits ist es doch für einen gewieften Politiker ein Leichtes, wenn man sich die "Sündenböcke" raussucht, die wenig Widerstand bieten. Eben weil hier keine Einigkeit oder Einheitlichkeit von Vorgaben, Landesgestzen oder fehlendem Nachdruck der Verbandsvorstände zu finden ist. 
So könnte man auch dieser "Zunft" mal eben die "Nutzungsgebühren" der Gewässer (Fischereiabgaben etc.) erhöhen (und so den "grossen Filter" setzen, wer es sich denn weiterhin erlauben könnte??)...... kommt doch sowieso kein einheitlicher Widerstand #c. Woher auch, da "Verantwortliche" in den Vorständen nicht gerade eine Unterstützung der Anglerschaft erkennen lassen . #c
Wie hier schon einige Male geschrieben wurde, die Angler werden immer wieder und weiter angeln gehen........"egal" was es kostet.
Wie ich schon in anderen "Trööts" geschrieben habe........ hier in Deutschland angeln??? Och nööö, hab echt keinen Bock auf irgendwelches "Spiessrutenlaufen"...... 

Ich persönlich nutze unsere schönen an der Nord- und Ostsee liegenden Bundesländer nur noch, um in Richtung Norden DK oder NO zum Angeln zu fahren 

(Ist meine Meinung und soll bitte nicht verallgemeinert werden #6)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken:
Jeder NICHT vom Angler gefangene Fisch auf Grund von Restriktionen und Einschränkungen wird dazu führen, dass Fischer wieder eine höhere Quote bekommen.

Aber nicht dazu, dass Restriktionen gegen Angler aufgehoben werden würden oder Bestände dauerhaft gesichert werden.

Es wurden 2014 von 
101 hauptberuflichen Kuttern
10 Nebenerwerbskuttern   
81 Haupterwerbs- 
und 279 Nebenerwerbsbooten  
2.247.500 Kilo Dorsch an der SH-Ostseeküste gefangen.

Die einen Erlös von 3.195.019,45 Euro bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 1,63 Euro pro Kilo brachten (offizielle Zahlen ohne Schwarz- und Auslandsfänge)

Was denkt ihr, wie viele Millionen Euros mehr die hunderte und tausende Pensionen, Hotels, Ferienwohnungen, Angelkutter, Angelgeschäfte, Bootsvermieter, Guides, Campingplätze etc. mit den Anglern in ganz SH eingenommen haben?

Und wie viel da ein Kilo Dorsch im Durchschnitt den Angler kostet (kann ja jeder selber seine Kosten ausrechnen mit seinem Fang (für Urlauber dürfte das locker über 30 Euro/Kilo Dorsch liegen, für Einheimische natürlich weniger)) ??

Was ist sinnvoller sowohl für Bestände wie für die Volkswirtschaft?

Fischer oder Angler einschränken?


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hi Thomas,



> Hab ich doch geschrieben, auf die Aussagen des Institutschefs im NDR.
> 
> Hier nochmal beide Links:
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckle...chfang100.html
> ...


Danke für die Bestätigung, du hast also nicht die entsprechenden Berichte im Volltext gelesen. 
Leider liegst du mit folgender Einschätzung:



> *Sondern darum, dass eine Behörde/Ministerium mit falschen Behauptungen über/aus einer Studie* - bei der selbst der Institutsleiter feststellte,* dass die Anglerfänge KEIN Problem sind* - hier versucht die Verbände zu instrumentalisieren,* um weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler durch zu drücken...
> *


*

auf dem Holzweg.

*Denn der Vorschlag eines Tageslimits stammt u.a. exakt aus dem Bericht zur Studie [1]. Der entspechende Hinweis ist dort ist auf Seite 6 im Abschnitt "Managing recreational catch" zu finden: 

Zitat:

"[..] A simple calculation using the German data showed that daily bag limits, e.g. nine cod per angler, had the potential to reduce the harvest up to 33% while only affecting 11% of the anglers (Strehlow et  al., 2012). [..]"

Der Vorschlag lautete also ein Tageslimit von 9 Dorschen hat das Potenzial die Fangmenge um 33% zu senken, wobei nur 11% der Angler betroffen wären. Abgeleitet wird diese Hypothese aus einer älteren Studie [2], wobei die Dorschfänge von Anglern untersucht wurden.

D.h. Lemcke greift die Vorschläge von Strehlow et al. auf.



> Er wills nicht begreifen (trotz genannter Studien), dass Angler da  keinen signifikanten Einfluss haben und es daher durch Einschränkung bei  den Anglern eben NICHT MEHR Dorsche geben wird, schon gar nicht,  solange die Fischer weiter plündern dürfen...


Es geht in [1] nicht um den signifikanten Einfluss der Angler auf den Dorschbestand an sich, sondern um den Einfluss auf die Dorschfangquote für die kommerzielle Fischerei.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

--

Quellen:

[1] Eero M, Strehlow HV, Adams CM, Vinther M (2015), "Does recreational catch impact the TAC for commercial fisheries?"
http://icesjms.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2014/07/14/icesjms.fsu121.full.pdf+html


[2] Strehlow HV, Schultz N, Zimmermann C, Hammer C  (2012) Cod catches taken by the German recreational fishery in the  Western Baltic Sea, 2005-2010: implications for stock assessment and  management.
http://icesjms.oxfordjournals.org/content/69/10/1769.full.pdf+html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Es geht in [1] nicht um den signifikanten Einfluss der Angler auf den Dorschbestand an sich, sondern um den Einfluss auf die Dorschfangquote für die kommerzielle Fischerei.



Jepp eben - es geht um die Berufsfischerquote, wofür die Angler den Kopf jetzt hinhalten sollen  - will ich nicht..

Siehe unten..

Erst durch die Erfassung der bisher nicht berücksichtigten Anglerfänge wurde ja erst klar, dass die Bestände größer waren als angenommen und die Entwicklung (das ständige auf und ab ist ja durch Salzwassereinträge bzw. Futtermangel bedingt) eben nicht durch die Anglerfänge signifikant beeinflusst wurden, die es ja immer schon gab..

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1

http://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
Da mal drücken aufder Seite: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?

http://www.fischbestaende-online.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=606


Vom jetzt größeren Kuchen insgesamt sollen also Angler zum Dank eingeschränkt werden, um mehr Quote oder weniger Quoteneinbruch für Fischer zu erreichen.

*Hab ich wohl missverständlich formuliert, sorry.*

Und auch zum drüber nachdenken:
Sowohl Institut wie Behörde sind Fischerei- und keine Anglerbehörde - wer bleibt da wohl zuerst auf der Strecke?

Zumal die Zahlen der Angler vom Institut sehr hoch angesetzt und hochgerechnet wurden, was zu recht schon viele anzweifeln.

Bei den Zahlen der Fischer wie hier dagegen nur offizielle Anlandungszahlen in SH ohne Schwarzverkauf und ausländischer Fischerei berechnet wurden (http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken:
> Jeder NICHT vom Angler gefangene Fisch auf Grund von Restriktionen und Einschränkungen wird dazu führen, dass Fischer wieder eine höhere Quote bekommen.
> 
> Aber nicht dazu, dass Restriktionen gegen Angler aufgehoben werden würden oder Bestände dauerhaft gesichert werden.
> ...



Denn das geht so mal gar nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?



Damit könnt ich mich anfreunden..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)



Ich sitz mit den lokalen Fischern in einem Boot, wenns ums nachhaltige Küstenfischerei geht.

Wenn ich aber für Schleppnetzfischer und ausländische Fischer und Schwarzverkäufer (wie viel falsch deklarierte Mefos da als Ostseelachs weggehen, weiss jeder , der in in den Häfen mal direkt einkauft beim Fischer (schon mal ne Rechnung bekommen? Taucht auch alles nicht in der Quote auf..)) mich als Angler beschränken soll, um denen mehr Quote zu ermöglichen, das geht gar nicht.....


----------



## Kay63 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

In diesen Tagen wird gerade der Trollegrund vor Kühlungsborn von Schleppnetzen kurz und klein gepflügt (im Board nachzulesen). Selbstbeschränkung ja, aus Vernunftsgründen. Aber was nützt die, wenn andere aus Raffsucht Fische und Natur zerstören und von der Politik verschont werden. Angler allein haben keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand sagt der Experte. Wir sollten uns eine Stimme verschaffen gemeinsam mit denen, die finanziellen Nutzen von uns haben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin
das geht ja nicht!
die Fischer müssen ja auch ihre Brötchen kaufen und haben Familie
Angler-----ABBA voll tolles Hobby#:


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> ... wenn andere aus Raffsucht Fische und Natur zerstören ...



evtl. keine "raffsucht" sondern existenzsicherung?

berufsfischer ist wohl eher ein albtraum-job heutzutage.


----------



## Kay63 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Vorgehensweise am Trollegrund hat alles andere als mit Existenzsicherung zu tun. Wenn Schleppfischer selbst Stellnetze unterpflügen, ist das schlichtweg kriminell.


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Die Vorgehensweise am Trollegrund hat alles andere als mit Existenzsicherung zu tun. Wenn Schleppfischer selbst Stellnetze unterpflügen, ist das schlichtweg kriminell.



kennen wir wirklich die wirkliche not der fischer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wir kennen die Not der Angler...
Hier Anglerforum..


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir kennen die Not der Angler...
> Hier Anglerforum..





Kay63 schrieb:


> ... wenn andere aus Raffsucht Fische und Natur zerstören ...



war mir (auch) aufgefallen


----------



## Kay63 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jose, sicher kenne ich nicht die Not der Fischer, habe aber selbst schon 2 mal unfreiwillig meinen Beruf wechseln müssen. Es wird so oder so zu Einschnitten bei den Fischern kommen, entweder durch Restriktionen oder die Fische sind einfach "alle". Ersteres wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

NUR 2x?

glückwunsch

spaßangler können auf bespaßbare gewässer ausweichen.
 berufsfischer, um die es hier außer anwürfen gar nicht geht, die können das nicht.


----------



## Kay63 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jose, ich denke das Thema ist für alle zu wichtig, als dass wir hier einen Kleinkrieg anfangen. Wenn Du mir was zu sagen, hast dann gern auf anderem Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Jose, ich denke das Thema ist für alle zu wichtig, als dass wir hier einen Kleinkrieg anfangen. Wenn Du mir was zu sagen, hast dann gern auf anderem Weg.



Danke.

Zurück zum Thema also:


> Es geht in [1] nicht um den signifikanten Einfluss der Angler auf den Dorschbestand an sich, sondern um den Einfluss auf die Dorschfangquote für die kommerzielle Fischerei.



Jepp eben - es geht um die Berufsfischerquote, wofür die Angler den Kopf jetzt hinhalten sollen  - will ich nicht..

Siehe unten..

Erst durch die Erfassung der bisher nicht berücksichtigten Anglerfänge wurde ja erst klar, dass die Bestände größer waren als angenommen und die Entwicklung (das ständige auf und ab ist ja durch Salzwassereinträge bzw. Futtermangel bedingt) eben nicht durch die Anglerfänge signifikant beeinflusst wurden, die es ja immer schon gab..

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1

http://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
Da mal drücken aufder Seite: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?

http://www.fischbestaende-online.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=606


Vom jetzt größeren Kuchen insgesamt sollen also Angler zum Dank eingeschränkt werden, um mehr Quote oder weniger Quoteneinbruch für Fischer zu erreichen.

*Hab ich wohl missverständlich formuliert, sorry.*

Und auch zum drüber nachdenken:
Sowohl Institut wie Behörde sind Fischerei- und keine Anglerbehörde - wer bleibt da wohl zuerst auf der Strecke?

Zumal die Zahlen der Angler vom Institut sehr hoch angesetzt und hochgerechnet wurden, was zu recht schon viele anzweifeln.

Bei den Zahlen der Fischer wie hier dagegen nur offizielle Anlandungszahlen in SH ohne Schwarzverkauf und ausländischer Fischerei berechnet wurden (http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE..._fischerei2014.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken:
> Jeder NICHT vom Angler gefangene Fisch auf Grund von Restriktionen und Einschränkungen wird dazu führen, dass Fischer wieder eine höhere Quote bekommen.
> 
> Aber nicht dazu, dass Restriktionen gegen Angler aufgehoben werden würden oder Bestände dauerhaft gesichert werden.
> ...



Denn das geht so mal gar nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?



Damit könnt ich mich anfreunden..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)



Ich sitz mit den lokalen Fischern in einem Boot, wenns ums nachhaltige Küstenfischerei geht.

Wenn ich aber für Schleppnetzfischer und ausländische Fischer und Schwarzverkäufer (wie viel falsch deklarierte Mefos da als Ostseelachs weggehen, weiss jeder , der in in den Häfen mal direkt einkauft beim Fischer (schon mal ne Rechnung bekommen? Taucht auch alles nicht in der Quote auf..)) mich als Angler beschränken soll, um denen mehr Quote zu ermöglichen, das geht gar nicht.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

geht ja ab wie in der Südsee.    Piraterie


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

ich glaub, der TE begreift sein Thema selber nicht


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wer - so wie ich - bereits seit fast 40 Jahren die Ostsee befischt, hat sicherlich ebenso die Zeiten erlebt, in denen Dorsche (zumal maßige Dorsche) die absolute Ausnahme waren. Umso glücklicher verlaufen die letzten 6 - 10 Jahre wo die Fänge zunehmend besser werden.

 Ich wäre - um eine nachhaltige Bestandssicherung zu betreiben - für folgende Regelung:

 Schonzeit für alle von Januar - April (also auch für die Berufsfischerei)
 Schongebiete für alle (also auch für die Berufsfischerei)
 Mindestmaß für Dorsch: 50cm (alles darunter ist Spielkram)
 Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei vor der deutschen Küste im Absatnd von 3 Meilen
 Verbot für Stellnetze im Abstand von 500 m unter Land

 Dann könnte man ein Entnahmequote umgehen weil es ausreichend Dorsch geben würde.
 Außerdem sollten sich in der Tat einige Zeitgenossen auch an Tagen mit Sternstunden ein wenig mäßigen und nicht 40 - 50 Dorsche je Angler entnehmen......aus meiner Sicht muss so etwas nicht sein!

 N=1.....also meine Meinung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> ich glaub, der TE begreift sein Thema selber nicht


Tut er sehr wohl:
Ich bin klar für Dorschschutz.

Durch:
Großflächige Schongebiete in Laichgründen für Angler UND Fischer, zumindest während der Laichzeit, besser ganzjährig. 

Ganzjährige Schongebiete an strukturreichen Meeresteilen (Beispiel Riff Nienhagen) für Angler UND Fischer.

Beides mit den heutigen Mitteln der Schiffsbewegungserfassung einfachst und ohne Aufwand zu kontrollieren.

Und nicht Einschränkungen für Angler, nur um Fischern die Quote erhalten oder erhöhen zu können.

Was dazu kaum kontrolliert werden kann und nur Angler insgesamt wieder diskriminiert und am Ende kriminalisiert.

Ich habe nichts gegen die 471 Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischer an der SH-Ostseeküste per se..

Volkswirtschaftlich wichtiger (und besser für den Bestand der Dorsche) sind aber die tausende  Pensionen, Hotels, Ferienwohnungen, Angelkutter, Angelgeschäfte, Bootsvermieter, Guides, Campingplätze etc..

Welche durch zigtausende Angler für einen insgesamt mehrfachen Umsatz als die 3.195.019,45 Euro (bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 1,63 Euro pro Kilo) der Fischer in SH 2014 sorgen dürften..

@ knaacki2000:
Bin fast bei Dir, ausser der generellen Schonzeit, weil das auch die Brandungsangler und Spinnangler an der Küste treffen würde (und Brandungsdorsche laichen ja nicht, sonst wären sie im Tiefen an den Laichplätzen) ..


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

stärkstes argument ist also geld.
als angler sähe ich das lieber dorsch-orientiert - ohne bashing von um die existenz ringenden berufsfischern. 

5-10 jahre keinen dorsch für niemand, das tät dem dorsch gefallen.
(bloos dir jett, du dorsch....)


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jose mein reden! 

Dorsch raus aus dem Laden! 

Beangeln erlaubt Verkauf Vertrieb sonstiges verboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> stärkstes argument ist also geld.


Das stärkste Argument sind großflächige Schongebiete für alle.

Das mit der Kohle zeigt nur, dass Angler volkswirtschaftlich wichtiger sind als Fischer, nicht dass Fischer unwichtig sind, die übrigens Deine 5 - 10 Jahre Vollschonung eh nicht überleben würden..


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

ist ja auch mein anliegen.
bloß, zwischen uns spaßigen und den berufenen, da sollte kein keil passen.
wir könnten schweren herzens auf dorsch verzichten, die nicht.
ist ein gemeinschaftsanliegen, dann muss sich die gemeinschaft auch um die kümmern, die solche maßnahmen besonders gemein trifft.

ansonsten von fischfreak zu fischfreak...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Leben und leben lassen!


----------



## mefofänger (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Wer - so wie ich - bereits seit fast 40 Jahren die Ostsee befischt, hat sicherlich ebenso die Zeiten erlebt, in denen Dorsche (zumal maßige Dorsche) die absolute Ausnahme waren. Umso glücklicher verlaufen die letzten 6 - 10 Jahre wo die Fänge zunehmend besser werden.
> 
> Ich wäre - um eine nachhaltige Bestandssicherung zu betreiben - für folgende Regelung:
> 
> ...




da bin ich voll bei dir. die berufsfischerei muß wenn genau die gleichen einschränkungen haben wie der kleine angler. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mein Reden:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum sollen sich laut Behörde Angler auf Tiefen unter 20 m beschränken, während Fischer weiterhin da ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen und die Behörde da nichts fordert?


Wenn ein Pilker auf mehr als 20 Meter Tiefe den Bestand gefährdet, was macht dann ein Schleppnetz in mehr als 20 Meter Tiefe?
Den Dorsch schützen und schonen?

Daher könnt ich mich damit anfreunden, weil damit ALLEN (auch Fischern) geholfen ist, da nachgewiesen solche Schongebiete sehr produktiv sind und weit ausstrahlen mit mehr Bestand. Zudem ist das sehr einfach zu kontrollieren mit den heute bereits vorhandenen technischen Mitteln der Schiffsbewegungserfassung..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher plädieren wir ja statt mit sinnlosen, nicht kontrollierbaren Maßnahmen GEGEN Angler für ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren.
> 
> Weil das immer nur der Anfang ist und später sowas nie zurück genommen wird (siehe Nachtangelverbot B-W)


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

hab jetzt nicht den überblick: fiel im zusammenhang mit diesem thema schon mal der name des gottseibeiuns "DAFV"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Selbstverständlich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass nur der kleinste Verband LAV-SH (OHNE Geschäftsführer) sich dazu überhaupt meldet und seine Vereine informiert - obwohl die Mail von Lemcke schon am Donnerstag auch an BEIDE Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH ging (was immer die für Geschäfte führen - die für Angler ja scheinbar nicht, vielleicht noch mit Westensee beschäftigt..??.),  kommt da nix ...
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

danke für den überblick #6

dann ist ja alles in trockenen tüchern #q  (in ermangelung des kotz-smilies)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Sind halt Naturschutz- und Angelfischerverbände der bewirtschaftenden Vereine und (leider) keine Anglerschutzverbände.......

Wette:
Statt sinnvolle, einfach zu kontrollierende Schongebiete für ALLE zu fordern, werden sie freiwilligen Verboten nur für Angler zustimmen aus Schutzgründen  (ausser LAV-SH, die schon früher solche Schutzgebiete forderten)..

Will jemand dagegen halten?


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Will jemand dagegen halten?



bin ja alles, nur nicht plöde :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

*Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*

*Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 1:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, versteckt noch weitere 5, um die nachher ungesehen ins Auto zu bringen, angelt weiter und setzt 20 zurück.

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 2:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, und jedesmal, wenn er einen Dorsch fängt, der größer ist als der bisher kleinste, geht der kleinste über Bord um aus den 10 erlaubten Fischen die meisten Kilos rauszuholen....

*Der normale Angelfischer, Version 3:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche. Fährt nach 10 Dorschen zurück, bringt sie schnell in das Ferienhaus, fährt wieder raus um die näxten 10 zu kriegen - so oft wiederholbar, wie es weiter beisst..

*Der normale Angler:*
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, hat aber schon angefangen zu selektieren, als er merkte, dass es gut beisst, und die kleineren zurückgesetzt.  Er angelt weiter und wird so zwischen 20 und 30 Dorsche ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen, hofft nicht erwischt zu werden. Und denkt an die vielen Tage, an denen er für seine 200 Euro Bootsmiete plus Sprit keine 5 Dorsche gekriegt hat..


*Die Vereins- und Verbandsveranstaltungen im Meeresangeln*
Modus muss geändert werden, es wird nicht mehr auf Stückzahl/Länge/Punkte geangelt, sondern auf Zeit.
Gewonnen hat zukünftig, wer als erstes 10 Dorsche gefangen hat.....

*Fazit:*
Sarkasmus an:
Man sieht, damit ist der Dorsch erstklassig geschützt........
Sarkasmus aus

*Wir empfehlen immer noch statt dessen:*
Ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren. Einfachst zu kontrollieren mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten der Schiffsbewegungserfassung, dazu erwiesenermaßen wirkungsvoll.....


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo,

was um Himmelswillen will man mit mehr als 10 verwertbaren Fischen an einem Tag anfangen? Uns was ist am nächsten Tag?
Ich esse ganz gern ab und an mal Fisch aber 10 Fische am Tag habe ich noch nie entnommen, selbst als ich in Norwegen sechs Leute zu "versorgen"  hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vom "Sinn" oder hier besser gesagt "Unsinn" her, ist es genau das Gleiche als würde man fordern:
_Tempo 50 für PKW auf Autobahnen weil sie die Straßen kaputtmachen!
Die LKWs fahren weiterhin mit 80._

Und auch da wirds dann welche geben, die eine solche Fehlentwicklung noch in großer Ergebenheit annehmen:
_Wer bitte muss schneller fahren als 50 km/h? Damit kommt man auch überall an! _

Es geht doch überhaupt nicht darum ob es 10 Dorsche, 2 Dorsche oder 150 Dorsche pro Nase sind. Das Verursacher-Prinzip wird hier einfach ad absurdum geführt. Die Angler sind in diesem Fall nichts anderes als ein Bauernopfer. 

Ist das denn wirklich so unglaublich komplex, dass man sowas nicht durchschaut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> was um Himmelswillen will man mit mehr als 10 verwertbaren Fischen an einem Tag anfangen?



Und weil Du es nicht verstehst oder nachvollziehen kannst, dass andere Angler mehr Fisch als Du essen wollen oder können, ist es dann in Ordnung, dass solche eh nicht kontrollierbare und damit eh sinnlose Beschränkungen über Verbände, Gesetze oder Verordnungen für ALLE anderen Angler kommen, um für Fischer mehr Quote zu erhalten?

Damit werden nur mehr Regelverstösse produziert, die dann wieder noch mehr unsinnige Regeln nach sich ziehen für Angler..

Und wenn ich z. B. 5 Tage Urlaub an der Ostsee mache, um meinen Dorschvorrat fürs Jahr zu fangen, fange ich vielleicht an einem oder 2 Tagen so gut, an den anderen eher nicht - und da soll man als Angler an einem guten Tag für mehr Quote der Fischer dann nach 10 Dorschen aufhören zu angeln?

Und auch nicht mehr tiefer als 20 Meter angeln, während Fischer da immer noch ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen?


Statt endlich wirklich vernünftiges Management mit entsprechenden Schutzzonen einzurichten, an die sich Angler UND Fischer zu halten haben, die einfach zu kontrollieren sind  und nachgewiesen (bei vorhandenem Salzgehalt und Nahrung), dass das wirklich was bringt und insgesamt den Bestand stützt und aus den Zonen ausstrahlt, so dass Fischer UND Angler mehr zu fangen haben ??

Dann bist Du wohl am ehesten diesem Typ Angelfischer zu zurechnen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....



Ich nicht..................

Ich bin eher der hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der normale Angler:*
> Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, hat aber schon angefangen zu selektieren, als er merkte, dass es gut beisst, und die kleineren zurückgesetzt.  Er angelt weiter und wird so zwischen 20 und 30 Dorsche ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen, hofft nicht erwischt zu werden. Und denkt an die vielen Tage, an denen er für seine 200 Euro Bootsmiete plus Sprit keine 5 Dorsche gekriegt hat..




@ Franz:
Geiles Beispiel mit der Autobahn!!
Danke dafür...


----------



## Kay63 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vom "Sinn" oder hier besser gesagt "Unsinn" her, ist es genau das Gleiche als würde man fordern:
> _Tempo 50 für PKW auf Autobahnen weil sie die Straßen kaputtmachen!
> Die LKWs fahren weiterhin mit 80._
> 
> ...



Haargenau darum geht es!

Das man allerdings schon per PN übelst angemacht wird, wenn man sich kritisch über die aktuellen Methoden der Schleppnetzfischer äußert, ist unter aller Kanone. Auf dem dort verwendeten Niveau werde ich nicht diskutieren. Ich erwarte vom Verursacher, das er mich zukünftig nicht mehr belästigt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

>Offtopic an:


Kay63 schrieb:


> Das man allerdings schon per PN übelst angemacht wird, wenn man sich kritisch über die aktuellen Methoden der Schleppnetzfischer äußert, ist unter aller Kanone.


Ignorierfunktion verwenden, dann kann Dir derjenige keine PN mehr schicken..
> Offtopic aus


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Thomas9904,

mir geht es primär nicht um Quoten und Einschränkungen. Aber was man mitunter so liest oder hört wird da im Einzelfall schon stark überzogen mit der Entnahme.
Das mögen Einzelfälle sein aber es werden die meisten Verordnungen und Gesetze gemacht/geändert weil Einzelne (nicht die Mehrheit) gegen Regelungen verstoßen. Und ich gönne jedem seine 50 Kilogramm Dorschfilet in der Gefriertruhe, so er und ggf. seine Familie die auch selber essen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> aber es werden die meisten Verordnungen und Gesetze gemacht/geändert weil Einzelne (nicht die Mehrheit) gegen Regelungen verstoßen.


Das macht so bescheuerte Maßnahmen nicht besser, vor allem, wenns sinnvolle und einfacher umzusetzende und zu kontrollierende Alternativen gäbe und ist daher schlicht abzulehnen..


> Und ich gönne jedem seine 50 Kilogramm Dorschfilet in der Gefriertruhe, so er und ggf. seine Familie die auch selber essen.


#6#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten (Riff Nienhagen hat dazu gute Zahlen), wo weder Angler NOCH Fischer rein dürfen - statt ALLE Angler alleine zu diskriminieren. Einfachst zu kontrollieren mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten der Schiffsbewegungserfassung, dazu erwiesenermaßen wirkungsvoll.....



Was wohl der Deutsche Fischereiverband als gemeinsame Dachorganisation dazu für eine Meinung vertritt?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klare Ansage vom Generalsekretär des DFV, Peter Breckling (http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/geschaeftsstelle.html), mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe (weils mich ja auch interessiert), und der das auch schon des öfteren so geäußert hat:
*Keine Beschränkung der Dorschangelei.*

Und telefonisch sinngemäß:
Die Berufsfischer sollten sich weiterhin zurück halten mit Forderungen nach Beschränkungen der Angelfischer, und die Angler sollten nicht nach Quotierungen rufen.
Der "Feind" sitzt aussen...


Eine ausführlichere Stellungnahme dazu zum veröffentlichen bei uns will er mir noch zuschicken, was etwas dauern kann.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hi Thomas,



> Statt endlich wirklich vernünftiges Management mit entsprechenden  Schutzzonen einzurichten, an die sich Angler UND Fischer zu halten  haben, die einfach zu kontrollieren sind  und nachgewiesen (bei  vorhandenem Salzgehalt und Nahrung), dass das wirklich was bringt und  insgesamt den Bestand stützt und aus den Zonen ausstrahlt, so dass  Fischer UND Angler mehr zu fangen haben ??



Aber warum sollte man das tun, wenn keine Notwendigkeit einer Einschränkung besteht (siehe Pressemitteilung des TI). Kannst du die Konsequenzen klar einschätzen? 

Der Ansatzpunkt wäre doch zunächst genau zu hinterfragen, ob zur Zeit ein Management der nichtkommerziellen Fischerei (= Angeln) sinnvoll ist - siehe dazu auch das entsprechende Kapitel aus den von mir zitierten Berichten.
Hierzu kann man die Verursacher der entsprechenden Vorschläge zu einem Interview bitten, diese Möglichkeit hast du als Journalist.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Dorschalex (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Thomas, 

da du momentan sehr viel in Kontakt mit den Studien kommst, weißt du vielleicht ob es konkrete Zahlen zu der Fangart der Fische gibt? Mir geht es speziell um die Fangmengen von Stellnetzen und Schleppnetzen und die Anzahl der Kutter, die die jeweilige Fischfangart betreiben. 
Falls jemand anderes was dazu weiß, wäre ich ihm/ihr sehr dankbar, wenn er/sie die Quelle dazu nennen könnte. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dazu hab ich keine Zahlen parat, da muss ich stöbern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...e-fischer.1001.de.html?dram:article_id=326527

Schlecht für Fischer:
*Bestände zu gut..*
Dorschfänger in der Ostsee haben Absatzprobleme.

Und dann Angler einschränken wollen wie jetzt hier die Behörde!!

Leider sind ja die Hürden zu hoch für Angelkutter in Deutschland (Stichwort Europäische Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie, bescheuerte Umsetzung durch BRD), sonst könnten auch die Fischer davon profitieren, dass Angler bereit sind mehr für Angelfahrten zu zahlen, als der Markt für gefischten Dorsch hergibt..


----------



## Springerric (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Bin bis vor 3 Jahren von Laboe,od. Heiligenhafen u. letztens von Saßnitz auf Kuttern zum "Fang" gefahren. 10 Dorsche/h waren, bis auf einmalig mit J. Cux die absolute Ausnahme. M.E. ist eine Fangbegrenzung absoluter Schwachsinn da die meisten Kutterangler sowiso nur in Ausnahmefällen die 10 Stück Marke landen. Der Durchschnitt dürfte weit darunter liegen. Unabhängig vom Fangerfolg löhnen die Angler nicht wenig für ihr Hobby


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

naja,
wenn ich meine "vernünftigen"anglerkollegen so teilweise sehe
was die alles so abknüppeln, und vor allem in welcher menge,
verstehe ich nicht, wie man da von "einzelfällen" sprechen kann, bzw.
das keinen einfluss haben soll auf den dorschbestand.


aber klar, sich mal an die eigene nase zu fassen fällt schon schwer.

ich bin auch kein illusionist was das angeht,
und weiss natürlich, dass dort angler einen weit geringeren
anteil haben als berufsfischer/industrie...

deswegen auch:

-schonzeiten für alle
(auch kein verd. laichdorschangeln mehr)
-schongebiete ganzjährig
-midestmass rauf bei anglern
(ja, damit es auch die letzten mal kapieren)
-beifang anrechnung ändern!!


aber eigenkritkfähigkeit hält sich bei 
vielen anglern auch sehr in grenzen.
(vor allem wenn es um das eigene filet geht, 
da haben so einige das wort 
"masshalten/ bzw. mindestmass" nicht verstanden)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Neue Infos:
Am 28.08. soll in Rostock im Thünen - Institut (zeitgleicher Termin mit dem  Fischereitag des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes in Rostock) ein Treffen zum Thema stattfinden.

Dazu wurde vom DAFV (Herrn Spahn) eingeladen.

Eingeladen wurden u. a. Herr Dr. Zimmermann und Herr Dr. Strehlow vom Institut, je 1-2 Vertreter aus den Reihen des DAFV, des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes (DMV),  den Landesanglerverbänden aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein, des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes sowie die Fischereireferenten beider Bundesländer

Ihre Mitglieder auch nur zu informieren über die gewünschten und drohenden Einschränkungen, geschweige denn Gespräche darüber mit Mitgliedern zu führen, hat ausser dem LAV Scheswig Holstein (dem kleinen SH-LV) bis dato weder der LSFV-SH, der LAV-MeckPomm oder der DAFV als notwendig erachtet.


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da müssen schon die Berufsfischer die Anglervertreter _einladen_ um gegen drohende _Einschränkungen für Angler_ vorzugehen... |uhoh:
Wie peinlich kann es noch werden?!
Und dann noch Spahn dabei... #q
_Edit - ich sollte richtig lesen!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nenene - hast Du falsch verstanden.

Eingeladen hat die alle Dr. Spahn für den DAFV...

Haben ja auch "nur" jetzt 2 Wochen zum Handeln gebraucht (siehe Veröffentlichungsdatum hier und Einladung) ...


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Oh, hab zu fix gelesen; hab's zurück genommen.
Kommt vermutlich daher, dass ich immer so ein Würgen verspüre bei dem Namen und dann tränen die Augen und...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

;-)))))))


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

jo, sinnbildlich.
nachdem im binnenland ja fast alles perfekt reglementiert ist...

...war´s nur eine frage der zeit wann sich endlich "vernünftig" um kutter&küste gekümmert wird...

arme armee.


----------



## blassauge (28. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Immer die bösen Angler....schaut mal was hier auf dem Trollegrund los ist...da wird mir übel...



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ich will keine Diskussion los treten. Den zum  einen stelle ich keine Behauptungen auf, und zum anderen war ich selbst  mal in der Fischerei tätig. Die Fangzahlen Fangorte und Methoden habe  ich nicht vom hören sagen sondern selbst gesehen oder von den  Besatzungen PERSÖNLICH erfahren. Wie auch immer du auf 35 Tonnen Quote  kommst. Es gibt Boote gerade die Einheimischen Traditionellen Stellnetz  Fischer die haben nur 5t Quote. Und es gibt Kutter die haben viel mehr.  Des weiteren reden die Fischer nicht über Kilo sondern über Kisten. Eine  Kiste sind ca. 25 Kilo und jetzt kommts..... GESCHLACHTET. Dann kommt  noch dazu das einige Kutter tucken.... das heisst Sie ziehen zu zweit  ein Netz und teilen sich somit den Fang und legen ihre Quote zusammen.   Und wenn dann offen über Tagesfänge pro Gespann auf dem Trollegrund von  500 Kisten gesprochen wird kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen das es  geschlachtet über 12t sind. Was das schlachten gerade beim Dorsch an  Gewicht ausmacht weiss jeder selbst. An manchen Tagen waren es aber 6-7  Kutter. Irgendwo müssen die Tausende Tonnen Jährlich ja her kommen.  Früher gab es mehr als 10 mal soviel Boote und Kutter. Aber von den  Booten die hier seit Wochen alles in Grund und Boden pflügen stammt kein  einziges aus der Region oder MV. War ja eine tolle Idee mit dem  Fangverbot in der westlichen Ostsee dieses Jahr, hat nur nichts gebracht  da einfach die Fanggründe verlagert wurden. Selbstverständlich gibt es  Seegras auch über 10m Wassertiefe, auch im 20 oder 25m herrscht noch  Bewuchs einfach mal tauchen. Hier wird übrigens vorwiegend auf steinigem  Boden gerollert. Auch wird nicht nur im tiefen geschleppt, gerade im  Winter auf Grossdorsch und vor der dänischen Küste wird zum Teil sehr  flach geschleppt. Und wenn das Netz über Stunden und Kilometer auf  Rollen über den Grund rumpelt wird einiges aufgesammelt und landet am  Ende im Steert was nach dem hieven zurück ins Meer geht. Das sind dann  oft die grossen Gras Teppiche die auf der Oberfläche treiben.  Quoten  gut und schön, das sind die offiziellen Zahlen. Auf den Kuttern wird wie  wir erst kürzlich wieder direkt nach dem hieven beobachtet haben  filetiert wie in Zeitraffer, warum wohl? Ich habe ich kürzlich einem  Gespräch bei gewohnt da hiess es ZITAT "wir sind die letzte  Generation....nach uns die Flut" oder "wenn nächstes Jahr die Quote  runter geht wird halt noch mehr beschissen" da geht dir als  Einheimischer das Taschenmesser in der Hose auf! Und ja Sie ziehen das  Netz quer über die Riffe, dabei gibt es immer mal wieder Verluste und  defekte, schon mehrfach haben die Jungs ihre Netze bei uns im Hafen  ausgebreitet und Löcher geflickt. Sicher leben die Leute davon, aber  weisst du wo der Fisch für wieviel Geld landet. Ich kenne die Zahlen,  und der Dorsch aus der Schleppnetzfischerei bleibt oft für einen Apfel  und ein Ei nichtmal in Deutschland. Ich mache einen sehr grossen  Unterschied zwischen Stellnetzen und Schleppnetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Dorsch: Drastische Einschränkungen für Angler vorerst vom Tisch

Dank DFV, NICHT wegen dem DAFV​*
Noch nicht bestätigt, aber aus, wie üblich, gut unterrichteter Quelle:
Am 28. 08. war ja das Treffen in Rostock, wo die Behörde versuchte, ein Bag Limit von 10 Fischen für Angler und weitere Beschränkungen durchzusetzen.

So nach dem Motto:
Entweder eine behördliche Fangquote für alle Angler oder eine "freiwillige" Beschränkung der Angler seitens der Verbände..

Verhindert hat das maßgeblich scheinbar maßgeblich Dr. Peter Breckling vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband mit guter und zielführender Argumentation.

Wie man aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte, waren die DAFV-Vertreter (LSFV-SH und MeckPomm sowie DAFV-Abgesandte) eher geneigt, den Vorschlag zur "freiwilligen" Beschränkung der Angler, wie er von den Behörden kam, anzunehmen - wie immer, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen"...

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als "Abgesandte" (neben Spahn und Freudenberg) des DAFV soll angemerkt haben, dass Anglern ja 10 Dorsche eigentlich reichen müssten (wo man wieder sieht, dass sie eben keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln hat, vom Dorschangeln und dem Bestandsmanagement der Dorsche schon zweimal nicht..)

Gegen weitreichendere Beschränkungen der Angler und ein Fanglimit haben sich neben Dr. Peter Breckling vom DFV auch explizit Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-SH und Ralf Deterding vom Meeresanglerverband ausgesprochen...

Konsens und mitgetragen von der Behörde war am Ende dann wohl dank der guten Argumentation des DFV (NICHT des DAFV!!) und der eindeutigen Positionierung von Stockfleth und Deterding gegen Anglerbeschränkungen, dass eine Akzeptanz einer Schonung der Laichzeiten und –gebiete für alle (auch Berufsfischer) möglich wäre (während der Laichzeit nicht tiefer als 20 m angeln).

Man aber erst mal konkret nachrechnen sollte, was das dem Bestand wirklich  bringt. 
Aber die behördlich gewollte Tagesfangbegrenzung (eh nicht zu kontrollieren ausser auf Kuttern) und weitere Beschränkungen sind damit wohl dank des DFV erst mal vom Tisch.

*Es geht also, dass man nicht alles blind abnickt...............*

Jedenfalls wenn man NICHT zum DAFV gehört...

Ihr erinnert euch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier wären die Verbände aufgefordert, klar für Angler und Angeln Stellung zu beziehen, aufzuzeigen, dass ein von Anglern gefangenes Kilo Dorsch ein mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz bringt und daher eher die Berufsfischerei stärker eingeschränkt werden müsste als Angler zu drangsalieren.
> 
> Ich biete hohe Wetten an, dass die Verbände aber wieder einknicken werden und Selbstbeschränkung oder gar gesetzliche Vorgaben für Angler empfehlen....


*Und nun hat gerade der DFV den Anglern geholfen!!!*

Und wie schon vorher, als weder der LSFV-SH, noch der LAV MeckPomm oder der DAFV  die Angler oder wenigstens ihre eigenen Mitglieder über das Ansinnen der Behörde informierte, werdet ihr wohl jetzt auch nix hören von den "Angel"fischerverbänden, schon gar nicht, dass die erst einknicken wollten...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl die betroffenen Landesverbände von der Behörde angeschrieben wurden, ist bis jetzt weder auf der Seite des LSFV-SH (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/) noch auf der vom MeckPomm-LV (http://www.lav-mv.de/) dazu was zu lesen, sie lassen ihre Angler darüber in Unkenntnis.
> 
> Einmal mehr muss auch der interessierte organisierte Angelfischer das tun, was Angler schon lange machen, wenn sie reelle Infos wollen:
> Im Anglerboard lesen statt auf Verbandsseiten...............
> ...



Wenigstens haben sich die DAFVler am Ende nicht noch dagegen gestellt, sondern sind dann der Argumentation des DFV gefolgt..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Eine gute Nachricht! Und hilft bei der Beantwortung nach einer Alternative zum DAFV!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verhindert hat das maßgeblich scheinbar Dr. Peter Breckling vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband mit guter und zielführender Argumentation.



 Well done! Was doch alles mit kompetenten Personen möglich und machbar ist...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte, waren die DAFV-Vertreter (LSFV-SH und MeckPomm sowie ein DAFV-Abgesandter) eher geneigt, den Vorschlag zur "freiwilligen" Beschränkung der Angler, wie er von den Behörden kam, anzunehmen - wie immer, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen"...
> 
> Und wie schon vorher, als weder der LSFV-SH, noch der LAV MeckPomm oder der DAFV die Angler oder wenigstens ihre eigenen Mitglieder über das Ansinnen der Behörde informierte, werdet ihr wohl jetzt auch nix hören von den "Angel"fischerverbänden, schon gar nicht, dass die erst einknicken wollten... (...)


 
 Natürlich berichten die solche Dinge nicht an ihre Mitglieder! Die hätten die Beschränkung dann erst im Anschluss an die Gespräche als Erfolg verkauft (wegen dem schulterklopfen). Ähnliches ist doch beim NSG Kleiner Binnensee in S-H gelaufen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben sich die DAFVler am Ende nicht noch dagegen gestellt, sondern sind dann der Argumentation des DFV gefolgt..


 
 Was mich wirklich überrascht!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte, waren die DAFV-Vertreter (LSFV-SH und MeckPomm sowie ein DAFV-Abgesandter) eher geneigt, den Vorschlag zur "freiwilligen" Beschränkung der Angler, wie er von den Behörden kam, anzunehmen - wie immer, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen"...



Um es nicht noch schlimmer zu machen,sollte man sich am besten von solchen "Vertretern" trennen.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Problem ist: Wer schneidet denen die Z(K)öpfe ab?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Um es nicht noch schlimmer zu machen,sollte man sich am besten von solchen "Vertretern" trennen.



 Ja, aber das ist doch so ein wenig wie mit den Fliegen und dem Misthaufen!

 Im ernst! Wenn da etwas passieren soll, müssen die das Angeln und Casten verbieten lassen sowie alle Fischgeschäfte schließen. Vorher wird weiter fleißig abgenickt. Die verbandstreuen werden sich doch solch negativen Meldungen nicht abschrecken lassen und gegen das eigene ich pöbeln...

 Wie schrieb Thomas gestern? Es fehlt am Honig....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie schrieb Thomas gestern? Es fehlt am Honig....


Siehe dort, anderer Thread:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man beim LSFV mehr Honig und weniger Schnitzel, Sauerfleisch, Grünkohl oder Fisch mit Kartoffeln servieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weitere News aus sehr zuverlässiger Quelle:
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als "Abgesandte" (neben Spahn und Freudenberg) des DAFV soll angemerkt haben, dass Anglern ja 10 Dorsche eigentlich reichen müssten (wo man wieder sieht, dass sie eben keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln hat, vom Dorschangeln und dem Bestandsmanagement der Dorsche schon zweimal nicht..)

Gegen weitreichendere Beschränkungen der Angler und ein Fanglimit haben sich neben Dr. Peter Breckling vom DFV auch explizit Siegfried Stockfleth vom LAV-SH und Ralf Deterding vom Meeresanglerverband  ausgesprochen...


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

:vik:

Die Frau ist super.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte, waren die DAFV-Vertreter (LSFV-SH und MeckPomm sowie DAFV-Abgesandte) eher geneigt, den Vorschlag zur "freiwilligen" Beschränkung der Angler, wie er von den Behörden kam, anzunehmen - wie immer, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen"...
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als "Abgesandte" (neben Spahn und Freudenberg) des DAFV soll angemerkt haben, dass Anglern ja 10 Dorsche eigentlich reichen müssten (wo man wieder sieht, dass sie eben keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln hat, vom Dorschangeln und dem Bestandsmanagement der Dorsche schon zweimal nicht..)


 
 So, jetzt habe ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen...

 ... und kann das jetzt verstehen!

 Die sind doch nur für die organisierten Angler da und die Ostsee ist ein freies Gewässer #q#q#q#q. Vermutlich hat auch keiner der organisierten Angler in S-H mit seinen Vereins- oder Kreisverbandsvorsitzenden gesprochen und einen Antrag gegen das Limit eingereicht #q#q#q#q.

 Wenn das Angeln in der Ostsee uninteressant wird, kommen ja eventuell mehr Mitglieder in die Vereine und können beim schulterklopfen helfen #q#q#q#q

 Man weiß ja nie, was dahintersteckt |rolleyes;+#d


----------



## gründler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich weiß net mehr genau wann 2006-2007 hatte ich mich hier im AB mit einem Altmember nen bißchen wegen Schleppangeln und Dorsch Lachs beschränkungen usw.

Da hab ich ihm im damaligen trööt geschrieben das Schleppverbote sowie etliche neue Verbote kommen sollen und wer daran arbeitet usw.das sie dieses über Jahre stk.für stk.eingeführt werden sollen usw.

Ausgelacht als Spinner Idiot und co.wurd ich hingestellt.





|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als "Abgesandte" (neben Spahn und Freudenberg) des DAFV


 
 Thomas,

 Du weißt doch..... Viele sind 'Gesandte', aber nicht automatisch auch 'Geschickte'....


----------



## kati48268 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hörte, waren die DAFV-Vertreter (LSFV-SH und MeckPomm sowie DAFV-Abgesandte) eher geneigt, den Vorschlag zur "freiwilligen" Beschränkung der Angler, wie er von den Behörden kam, anzunehmen - wie immer, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen"...
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als "Abgesandte" (neben Spahn und Freudenberg) des DAFV soll angemerkt haben, dass Anglern ja 10 Dorsche eigentlich reichen müssten...


Es ist echt kaum zu fassen!
Das ist nicht nur Unfähigkeit,
das ist *Verrat*!
:e




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Konsens und mitgetragen von der Behörde war am Ende dann wohl dank der  guten Argumentation des DFV (NICHT des DAFV!!) und der eindeutigen  Positionierung von Stockfleth und Deterding gegen Anglerbeschränkungen,...


Dem DFV sei Dank.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist echt kaum zu fassen!
> Das ist nicht nur Unfähigkeit,
> das ist *Verrat*!
> :e



Solange die 30 Silberlinge quasi immer wieder aus den eigenen Reihen nachfliessen,wird sich an dieser Art von "Loyalität" nix ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die sind sich auch nicht den Folgen ihres Handelns bewusst!

 Eine Fangbegrenzung von 10 Stück würde z.B. im SH Forum alles durcheinander bringen. Was sollen denn die armen User mit Namen wie Dorschgreifer, Dorschjäger etc. mit ihren Nicknamen machen? Dorsch10, Dorschdarfnichtmehr, Dorscheimervoll? Hört sich doch auch doof an, oder? 

 Letztendlich nenne die sich noch Raufbold oder so...:q

 @Kati: Verrat trifft es wirklich auf den Punkt! Was anderes machen die doch seit Jahren nicht mehr mit uns Anglern. Und dann fragen immer noch Angler, ob der DFV wirklich besser als der DAFV ist? Die Antwort sollte jeder, der sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt, für sich selbst beantworten können! Beispiele wir hier aufgeführt gibt es doch mehr als genug!


----------



## Norbi (1. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nene Jungs dat is kein Verrat,dat is schon Hochverrat|bigeyes


----------



## tomsen83 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Aber der DAFV lehnt doch eine Einbeziehung der Angelfischerei (wasn Müllwort) ab |rolleyes

Zumindest steht das in der Einleitung...Im Text werden dann alle anderen zitiert die wirklich Stellung bezogen haben. Na danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Richtig lesen!

Die wollen keine Quote insgesamt für Angler wie für Berufsfischer - weil das ja nicht kontrollier- und umsetzbar wäre...

Ein BagLimit, also ein Fanglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Tag/Angler, fand Frau Dr. anfangs nicht so schlecht, weil ja auch Angler Nachhaltigkeit wollten (laut Teilnehmern)....

Dank der Herren Breckling, Stockfleth und Deterding konnte wenigstens verhindert werden, dass sowas wirklich kommt - und das war eben NICHT Verdienst der DAFV-Delegation (Frau Dr., Spahn und Freudenberg).

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4399090#post4399090


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier gehts zwar um die Ostsee, aber diese Meldung zur Nordsee ist in dem Zusammenhang auch interessant:
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2...ch-Verlusten-durch-Ueberfischung-zurueck.html


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts zwar um die Ostsee, aber diese Meldung zur Nordsee ist in dem Zusammenhang auch interessant:
> http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2...ch-Verlusten-durch-Ueberfischung-zurueck.html


Und das, obwohl Anglerverräterin Frau Dr. es nicht geschafft hat, wenigstens den Nordseeanglern ein Fanglimit zu verpassen?! |bigeyes

Na, sie wird die Meldung auf der DAFV-Homepage schon irgendwie als Verbandsleistung verkaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

So, nun mal die neuesten Infos aus gewöhnlich gut informierten Quellen aus Brüssel.

Deutschland und Dänemark vertreten auf Regierungsebene die Position, dass Schonzeiten und Schongebiete für Angelkutter genauso gelten sollten wie für die Berufsfischerei. 

Davon wäre das Angeln am Ufer und im Boot nicht betroffen. 

Die anderen Ostsee-Anrainerstaaten unterstützen diese Linie nicht und fordern stärkere Beschränkungen für die Angler. 
Sie sind dabei anscheinend der Auffassung, dass dadurch ihre eigene Angelfischerei nicht betroffen ist oder keine Dorsche fängt.

Bisher liegen nur Daten zu Anglerfängen aus Deutschland vor. Man nimmt an, dass DK und S gemeinsam so viel fangen wie D.

*Die EU-Kommission, DG Mare, ist mit dem Vorschlag von D und DK gar nicht zufrieden und fordert viel stärkere Beschränkungen der Angler. *

Die Wolfsbarsch-Regelung für die Nordsee (3 Fische pro Anglertag) diene dabei als Vorbild. 
Angeblich war sie vor der Verabschiedung sehr umstritten, Millionen von Anglern dagegen. Und jetzt bekomme die EU Dankschreiben und Belobigungen für diese Regelung. 

*Es soll für Dorsch jetzt sogar ein Bag-limit von nur noch 5 Fischen pro Anglertag bei der EU im Gespräch sein. 
*

Man wird sehen, in wie weit da die EAA als europäische Anglervertretung und der DAFV nun tätig wird, um ein solches Baglimit zu verhindern.

Für die Kutter dürften aber schon Schonzeiten das Aus sein, denn solche Fahrtzeitenausfälle könnten die nur über deutlich höhere Preise wettmachen, was wiederum zum Wegfall vieler Angler führen wird.

Fakt ist, dass mit 5 Dorschen pro Tag als Limit für Angler sowohl die Angelkutter ihren Betrieb einstellen können.

Wie auch viele Bootsvermieter, Guides, Hotels, Pensionen, Campingplätze etc. in den strukturschwachen Regionen an den deutschen Ostseeküsten große Einbußen werden hinnehmen müssen..


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man wird sehen, in wie weit da die EAA als europäische Anglervertretung und der DAFV nun tätig wird, um ein solches Baglimit zu verhindern.


Verhindern? ;+
Frau Dr. war doch von vornherein, wie üblich im vorauseilendem Gehorsam, für ein Limitierung, wollte diese sogar als Vorschlag einbringen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Als Naturschutzverband sollte unser Verband hier voranpreschen und das ganze auf 2, besser 0 Dorsche pro Angeltag senken!

Und auch das würden im dortigen Forum einige bejubeln.


----------



## MortyHH (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Ich mache mir da ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken drüber. 
Selbst wenn es so kommt, wie soll es kontroliiert werden? Meint ihr ernsthaft, da stellt sich jemand im Hafen hin und zählt die Filets der einzelnen Angler???


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Theoretisch wie beim Rauchverbot:

Nicht der Angler (bzw. Raucher) selbst wäre der Mops, sondern der Kutter-Käptn (bzw. Wirt).

Wenn der seine Bordgäste nicht überwacht und dann bei Fanglimit-Erfüllung "den Stecker zieht", kriegt er bei ner Kontrolle (durch Küstenwache etc.) kräftig Ärger (bis hin zum Lizenzverlust). 

Ist ja sehr leicht zählbar: Zwei Fische = vier Filets pro Angler.

Kleinboote sind ja vergleichsweise "übersichtlicher" - lassen sich im Hafen schneller direkt auseinandernehmen als ein vollbesetzter Kutter (da deutlich weniger Leute an Bord).

Man kann nur hoffen, dass solch Blödsinn à la "krampfhaft heile Welt durch Knebelung" wenigstens da nicht durchkommt.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Siehe Sonderburg Tread von mir … #6


----------



## Ukel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich stelle es mir auf dem Angelkutter grad so vor: der eine oder andere Angler hat nach 30 Minuten seine 5 Dorsche zusammen und kann einpacken...und muss dann zuschauen, bis alle ihre 5 Dorsche zusammen haben oder die Ausflugszeit rum ist, na vielen Dank #q


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Ukel schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir auf dem Angelkutter grad so vor: der eine oder andere Angler hat nach 30 Minuten seine 5 Dorsche zusammen und kann einpacken...und muss dann zuschauen, bis alle ihre 5 Dorsche zusammen haben oder die Ausflugszeit rum ist, na vielen Dank #q



Nicht unbedingt.
Wird dann halt so wie bei den Berufsfischern ablaufen.
Es wird weiter geangelt und die grössten Fische gehen an Land, die kleineren werden auf See entsorgt.

Wer soll dies denn auf den Fischkutter kontrollieren?
Der Kuttereigner würde sich doch selbst in Fleisch schneiden wenn er seine Klappe aufmacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

z. B., sharpo, oder so (da gings noch um 10 Dorsche/Angler/Tag):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und immer noch merken nur wenige, dass man uns Anglern Schritt für Schritt unser Hobby raubt! Forellenseen, Dorsch, der Aal usw. Man braucht sich doch nur den WWF Fischratgeber anschauen- dann weiß man, was als nächstes kommt...

Und es bleibt dabei- dem Zanderangler ist der Dorsch egal, dem Karpfenangler der Aal, dem Stipper die Forellenseen. Bis der Tag kommt und das Anglerboard dann casterboard heißt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und immer noch merken nur wenige, dass man uns Anglern Schritt für Schritt unser Hobby raubt! Forellenseen, Dorsch, der Aal usw. Man braucht sich doch nur den WWF Fischratgeber anschauen- dann weiß man, was als nächstes kommt...
> 
> Und es bleibt dabei- dem Zanderangler ist der Dorsch egal, dem Karpfenangler der Aal, dem Stipper die Forellenseen. Bis der Tag kommt und das Anglerboard dann casterboard heißt.



Alles für den Artenschutz.  :q

Und die anderen Nicht EU- Länder lachen sich ein in die Bux.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mich würde wirklich interessieren, welche Positionen da von den unterschiedlichen Beteiligten vertreten bzw. eingebracht wurde.

 Für den DAFV ist festzuhalten, dass eine innerverbandliche Diskussion über das Thema weder organisiert, noch durchgeführt wurde. Was bei einem so starken Eingriff, wie er jetzt in Rede steht, ein absolutes Unding ist. Falls es so ist, wie hier zu lesen ist: Woher bezieht eigentlich das Präsidium des DAFV als Spitze der Vertretung der Anglerschaft die Legitimation, derartige (Selbst-) Restriktionen zu fordern???

 Nur zum Zwecke des Abgleichs:
Nach der bekannten offiziellen Version lehnt der DAFV die Einbeziehung der Angler in die Dorschquote ab. Diese Version enthält keine Aussagen zu Fangbegrenzungen durch Fangmengen und Schonzeiten.

 Das schließt mE aber nicht aus, Fanghöchstmengen und Schonzeiten einzuführen. Allerdings sehe ich hierfür keine Zuständigkeit und keine Rechtsgrundlage der EU. Ob der DAFV zu Fangmengen und Schonzeiten für die Dorschangelei eine Position vertritt oder einbringt, ist mir nach der Nachrichtenlage nicht klar. Möglicherweise wird das ja am 1.10. - also morgen - in der Sub Sea Group diskutiert.

 Aus meiner Sicht bestehen gegen Fangrestriktionen für Dorschangler erhebliche formale und fachliche Gegenargumente, die hier im Einzelnen aufzuführen nicht möglich ist. Auf jeden Fall besitzt der DAFV *kein Mandat, für solche Fangbegrenzungen zu werben.* Auch nicht aus verhandlungstaktischen Gründen, etwa um eine schärfere Dorschquote für Berufsfischer zu erreichen oder aus vorauseilendem "Gehorsam", etwa um stärkere Restriktionen für Angler zu vermeiden. Eine derartige Positionierung dürfte eindeutig als verbandsschädigend zu bewerten sein, mit den entsprechenden satzungsrechtlichen Konsequenzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Allerdings sehe ich hierfür keine Zuständigkeit und keine Rechtsgrundlage der EU.


Naja Brotfisch, was beim Wolfsbarsch in der Nordsee auch funktioniert hat (Baglimit 3 Stück/Anglertag), soll beim Dorsch in der Ostsee nicht gehen?



> Nur zum Zwecke des Abgleichs:
> Nach der bekannten offiziellen Version lehnt der DAFV die Einbeziehung der Angler in die Dorschquote ab. Diese Version enthält keine Aussagen zu Fangbegrenzungen durch Fangmengen und Schonzeiten.


Genau darauf hab ich schon hingewiesen....



> Woher bezieht eigentlich das Präsidium des DAFV als Spitze der Vertretung der Anglerschaft die Legitimation, derartige (Selbst-) Restriktionen zu fordern???


Weil die tumben Delegierten der Landesverbände eh alles blind abnicken, was von oben kommt  
;-)))



> Eine derartige Positionierung dürfte eindeutig als verbandsschädigend zu bewerten sein, mit den entsprechenden satzungsrechtlichen Konsequenzen.


Satzung ist doch für den DAFV immer schon "dehnbar" gewesen (frühere HV, zu spätes versenden Material etc.), aber der tumbe LV-Delegierte nickts doch ab und keiner wehrt sich..


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich interessieren, welche Positionen da von den unterschiedlichen Beteiligten vertreten bzw. eingebracht wurde.
> 
> Für den DAFV ist festzuhalten, dass eine innerverbandliche Diskussion über das Thema weder organisiert, noch durchgeführt wurde. Was bei einem so starken Eingriff, wie er jetzt in Rede steht, ein absolutes Unding ist. Falls es so ist, wie hier zu lesen ist: Woher bezieht eigentlich das Präsidium des DAFV als Spitze der Vertretung der Anglerschaft die Legitimation, derartige (Selbst-) Restriktionen zu fordern???
> 
> ...



Wem juckt dies? Wer soll gegen den DAFV klagen?

Seit an begin des VDSf..und nachfolgend DAFV gibt es fast nur Verband schädigendes Verhalten..min. Angler schädigendes Verhalten.


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mal ganz ehrlich, die haben doch einen an der Waffel! 10 Dorsche sind an guten Tagen in ner halben Stunde in der Kiste. Da kann die Anfahrt teilweise länger sein, als die Angelzeit! Also entweder wird beschissen oder bei jedem großen wird ein kleiner über Bord gekippt...oder es wird draußen filetiert und die Filets landen in irgendeiner versteckten Ecke. Das Boot werden die Affen wohl kaum bei jeder Routine Kontrolle auseinander nehmen. Und ich wette, die Angelkutterkapitäne werden auch Mittel und Wege finden! Die lassen sich doch nicht ihr Geschäft versauen.

Dazu kommt, dass es kaum kontrollierbar ist. Oder steht dann so´n EU Fischkommisar an jedem Hafen und zählt??? Haha. Gleichzeitig landen Nebenbei die Schleppnetzkutter nebenan unregistriert TONNEN Dorsch an?

Dieses Scheixxland krepiert nicht nur in anglerischer Hinsicht an der seiner politischen Korrektheit und der Blödheit seiner Führung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Brotfisch
 Hallo miteinander






Brotfisch schrieb:


> (...)
> Für den DAFV ist festzuhalten, dass eine innerverbandliche Diskussion über das Thema weder organisiert, noch durchgeführt wurde. Was bei einem so starken Eingriff, wie er jetzt in Rede steht, ein absolutes Unding ist. Falls es so ist, wie hier zu lesen ist: Woher bezieht eigentlich das Präsidium des DAFV als Spitze der Vertretung der Anglerschaft die Legitimation, derartige (Selbst-) Restriktionen zu fordern???
> 
> (...)
> ...




 Das sind die gewählten Vertreter. Sie besitzen ein *freies Mandat* und sind damit legitimiert. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, dann muss man sie abwählen und/oder die Satzung dahingehend ändern, dass kein freies Mandat mehr besteht. 

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, die haben doch einen an der Waffel! 10 Dorsche sind an guten Tagen in ner halben Stunde in der Kiste. Da kann die Anfahrt teilweise länger sein, als die Angelzeit! Also entweder wird beschissen oder bei jedem großen wird ein kleiner über Bord gekippt...oder es wird draußen filetiert und die Filets landen in irgendeiner versteckten Ecke. Das Boot werden die Affen wohl kaum bei jeder Routine Kontrolle auseinander nehmen. Und ich wette, die Angelkutterkapitäne werden auch Mittel und Wege finden! Die lassen sich doch nicht ihr Geschäft versauen.
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass es kaum kontrollierbar ist. Oder steht dann so´n EU Fischkommisar an jedem Hafen und zählt??? Haha. Gleichzeitig landen Nebenbei die Schleppnetzkutter nebenan unregistriert TONNEN Dorsch an?
> 
> Dieses Scheixxland krepiert nicht nur in anglerischer Hinsicht an der seiner politischen Korrektheit und der Blödheit seiner Führung.




Kontrollen wird es so gut wie nicht geben. Die Behörden welche auch die Berufsfischer auf See kontrollieren sollten sind eklatant unterbesetzt.
Da in eine Kontrolle zu geraten ist wie Lotto spielen.

Es sei denn man setzt ehrenamtl. Fischereiaufseher ein.  *muhahahaha*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Woher bezieht eigentlich das Präsidium des DAFV als Spitze der Vertretung der Anglerschaft die Legitimation, derartige (Selbst-) Restriktionen zu fordern???


 
Der DAFV maßt sich diese Legitimation laut Satzung ganz einfach an:
http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf

Zitat:
_AUFGABEN UND ZIELE DES VERBANDES_
_a) Die aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagdund_
_Tierschutzfragen und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen_
_Vertretungen, Behörden, Verbänden und wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen, _insbesondere auch *bei der Gesetzgebung auf Bundes- und europäischer Ebene mitzuwirken*,​


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das sind die gewählten Vertreter. Sie besitzen ein *freies Mandat* und sind damit legitimiert. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, dann muss man sie abwählen und/oder die Satzung dahingehend ändern, dass kein freies Mandat mehr besteht.



Berechtigt ein freies Mandat,die Angler quasi im Sack zu verkaufen?

Und nix anderes leistet sich die Riege da.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo

 man kann das alles so regeln, dass es einer Legitimation durch die gesamten Anglerbasis bedarf. Das hätte zwar ziemlich weitreichende Folgen aber man kann das machen. Nur man muss es halt auch tun.

 Für mich ist zumindest so viel klar: Es soll das gelebt werden was in der Satzung des Verbandes steht.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> man kann das alles so regeln, dass es einer Legitimation durch die gesamten Anglerbasis bedarf. Das hätte zwar ziemlich weitreichende Folgen aber man kann das machen. Nur man muss es halt auch tun.
> 
> ...



Nicht dieser Verband, nicht diese Verbände.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht dieser Verband, nicht diese Verbände.


 
Du wirst auch bei diesem Thema feststellen, dass selbst Vereinsvertreter sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten.

Ich habe selbst bereits an Sitzungen teilgenommen, wo Vertreter des Bayerischen Landesverbandes recht agressiv mit der Frage von Vereinsvorsitzenden angegriffen wurden, warum nicht mehr zum Schutz der Dorsche und Heringe unternommen wird, insbesondere im Hinblick auf Schutzmaße und Entnahmelimits.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Offtopic an

Grins - jajaja, die bayrische Ostseeküste ;-))

Die haben ja sonst keine Probleme.........

Offtopic aus..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an
> 
> Grins - jajaja, die bayrische Ostseeküste ;-))
> 
> ...


 
Die Leute (Vereinsverteter!) forderten, aus dem Landesverband heraus Druck auf Bund und EU zu machen, um europaweite Einschränkungen zu erwirken. 

Solche Aktionen werden dann natürlich gern von entsprechenden Interessengruppen aufgenommen, um zu belegen, dass auch die Angler Einschränkungen fordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das waren doch keine Angler, sondern Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischer, wenn das Vereinsvorsitzende waren.....

Davon ab hast Du allgemein (nicht nur auf das unwichtige Bayern bezogen, die eh nicht im DAFV sind) recht:
Nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in Verbänden und Vereinn durch den VDSF und nachfolgend DAFV gibt es viel zu entsorgen, bevor wieder Angler und das Angeln im Mittelpunkt stehen - vor allem so anglerfeindliche Funktionäre..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an
> 
> Grins - jajaja, die bayrische Ostseeküste ;-))
> 
> ...



Das ist überhaupt nicht "off Topic". Genau diese Problemkonstellation ist ganz zentral. Man muss das einfach konsequent durchdenken. Sollen da stinknormale Angler aus dem tiefen Süden (für mich wäre Meeresangeln am Mittelmeer näher als an Nord- und Ostsee) entscheiden was bei Dorschen angemessen ist? Sollen da alle (organisierten?) Angelvereine außerordentliche Jahreshauptversammlungen einberufen, um die Basismeinung der Angler zur Dorschfrage einzuholen?

Man kann der Meinung sein, dass *dieser Bundesverband* völlig inkompetent ist. Aber das hat nichts mit der Frage zu tun, ob ein freies Mandat oder ein Imperatives Mandat (=gebunden an die Basismeinung) insgesamt sinnvoller ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Geht einfacher:
*Grundsätzlich* zuerst mal gegen jede weitere Restriktionen beim Angeln und gegen Angler in Deutschland - ob in Süden, Norden, Westen oder Osten..

Sonst sollen sich die Damen und Herren Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischerei - in Bund wie den Ländern - ihr (freies oder imperatives) Mandat dahin stecken, wo keine Sonne scheint.....


----------



## Ukel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Zitat von Thomas9904  Beitrag anzeigen
Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen

Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....

Der normale Angelfischer, Version 1:
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, versteckt noch weitere 5, um die nachher ungesehen ins Auto zu bringen, angelt weiter und setzt 20 zurück.

Der normale Angelfischer, Version 2:
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, angelt weiter, und jedesmal, wenn er einen Dorsch fängt, der größer ist als der bisher kleinste, geht der kleinste über Bord um aus den 10 erlaubten Fischen die meisten Kilos rauszuholen....

Der normale Angelfischer, Version 3:
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche. Fährt nach 10 Dorschen zurück, bringt sie schnell in das Ferienhaus, fährt wieder raus um die näxten 10 zu kriegen - so oft wiederholbar, wie es weiter beisst..

Der normale Angler:
Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche, hat aber schon angefangen zu selektieren, als er merkte, dass es gut beisst, und die kleineren zurückgesetzt. Er angelt weiter und wird so zwischen 20 und 30 Dorsche ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen, hofft nicht erwischt zu werden. Und denkt an die vielen Tage, an denen er für seine 200 Euro Bootsmiete plus Sprit keine 5 Dorsche gekriegt hat..


Die Vereins- und Verbandsveranstaltungen im Meeresangeln
Modus muss geändert werden, es wird nicht mehr auf Stückzahl/Länge/Punkte geangelt, sondern auf Zeit.
Gewonnen hat zukünftig, wer als erstes 10 Dorsche gefangen hat.....

Fazit:
Sarkasmus an:
Man sieht, damit ist der Dorsch erstklassig geschützt........
Sarkasmus aus"



Mir fehlt die kriminelle Phantasie und Energie für die vielen Möglichkeiten, daher vielen Dank für die Vorschläge :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Ukel schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die kriminelle Phantasie und Energie für die vielen Möglichkeiten, daher vielen Dank für die Vorschläge :vik:


Nix kriminelle Energie - anglerische Notwehr ;-)))))


----------



## gründler (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> warum nicht mehr zum Schutz der Dorsche und Heringe unternommen wird, insbesondere im Hinblick auf Schutzmaße und Entnahmelimits.


 

Also für Hering haue ich jetzt mal ne Zahl rein.....

25-50Stk max am tag pro Angler,da ist man sich wohl noch nicht so einig.


|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



gründler schrieb:


> Also für Hering haue ich jetzt mal ne Zahl rein.....
> 
> 25-50Stk max am tag pro Angler,da ist man sich wohl noch nicht so einig.
> 
> ...



Zuviele.

10 Stck. am tag reichen.

Wenn der Angler eine Woche vor Ort ist sind dies 70 Stck.
Reicht. |supergri

Kein normale Angler braucht soviel Hering.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Oktober 2015)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Brotfisch
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Es mag ja sein, dass das DAFV-Präsidium glaubt, ein freies Mandat zu haben. Und es mag ja auch Landesverbände geben, die ein "Machenlassen" begünstigen. Das entspricht aber weder einem modernen Verständnis von innerverbandlicher Demokratie, noch ist es zwingend aus der Satzung ableitbar. Letzteres gehört zu den Geburtsfehlern des DAFV. Mein Verständnis ist: Wer im Angeleirecht neue Positionen einführen will, der muss sie zuvor wenigstens in den Gremien und in den Landesverbänden zur Diskussion stellen. Die Zeiten von Präsidentschaften nach Landjunkermanier müssen endlich der Vergangenheit angehören.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zuviele.
> 
> 10 Stck. am tag reichen.
> 
> ...



Man sollte sich gar nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen, bei wie groß die zulässige Fangmenge sein sollte, so lange noch streitig ist, ob überhaupt eine Fangbegrenzung für Angler Position des DAFV sein kann. Sonst leistet man den vorauseilenden Beschränkern Vorschub.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der DAFV maßt sich diese Legitimation laut Satzung ganz einfach an:
> http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Unbestritten ist, dass der DAFV dort tätig werden soll. Aber es geht darum, mit welchen inhaltlichen Positionen. Eine Interessenvertretung soll die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten und nicht die unabgestimmten Meinungen eines Vorsitzenden.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte Bayern ausgeschlossen sein von einer Willensbildung über den Umgang mit dem Ostseedorsch?

Man muss sich doch über weltfremde Statements und Aktionen des Bundesverbandes nicht wundern, wenn er "im Namen der organisierten Anglerschaft" und unter Berufung auf die "Stärke" des DAFV etwas raushaut, ohne dabei die Interessen der Angler im Blick zu haben. Ich spreche einem jedem Präsidium das Recht ab, alleine zu definieren, was die Interessen der Angler sind. Gerade dieser Absolutismus ist es doch, der uns in dieses Verbandsdilemma geführt hat.
Es ist doch völlig in Ordnung, wenn WWF oder sonstwer Fangbegrenzungen für Angler fordert. Nicht in Ordnung, wenn die Anglerpräsidenten das auch tun - entgegen den Interessen der Angler.
Wer für ein solches sogenanntes "freies Mandat" ist, der enthebt die Funktionäre sogar von der Pflicht, etwaig geforderte Restriktionen auch nur zu begründen. Das läuft auf eine komplette Entmündigung der Anglerschaft hinaus. Dann brauchen wir auch über gute fachliche Praxis nicht mehr zu reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Eine Interessenvertretung soll die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten und nicht die unabgestimmten Meinungen eines Vorsitzenden.



Das Erbe vom unsäglichen, anglerfeindlichen VDSF und dem Kad(av)ergehorsam im ehemaligen DAV...

*Zudem sind die "Mitglieder" eh die LV im BV, und die Vereine im LV - organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen das zwar alles, haben aber am Ende des Tages auch nicht mehr zu melden als Angler...
*
Und so wollens halt die LV noch lange haben und werden daher nicht einschreiten, wenn der DAFV wieder anglerfeindliche Be- oder Einschränkungen (Angeln nur zur Verwertung etc.) ins Spiel bringt...

Sonst könnte es ja sein, dass man auf die Idee kommen könnte, auch die LV-Haupt- und Ehrenämter etwas zu beschneiden (übelstes Beispiel dafür, wie LV sich immer mehr Macht sichern wollten und Delegierte das stumpf abnicken ist ja der LSFV-SH: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758)...

Und das kann ja nicht sein in den Augen der Verbandsführungen, die sich immer noch als Herrscher gerieren und nicht als Dienstleister verstehen - und schon gar nicht für Angler oder das Angeln...

Daher rechne ich am Ende auch hier beim Thema Beschränkung der Angler beim Dorschfang damit, dass der DAFV stolz verkünden wird, eine allgemeine Quote für Angler abgewendet zu haben, aber im Sinne der naturschützenden Nachhaltigkeit meint, dass 5 Dorsche am Tag doch wirklich genug für Angler wären..

Würde fast Wetten anbieten......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Was danach folgt, wäre die übliche (durchschaubare) Verbandsargumentation.."Wir haben durch diese Maßnahme noch schlimmeres abwenden können"

Wobei sich dem geneigten und informierten Leser natürlich die Frage stellt,was denn überhaupt noch schlimmeres passieren kann, als das üblich vorauseilende reinpfuschen des DAFV?

Die absolute Hilf-und Ideenlosigkeit dieser Angelpolitischen Offenbahrungseidvereinigung ist doch nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Brotfisch
Hallo miteinander

Da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich man etwas Niedergeschriebenes auffassen kann. Ist aber wahrscheinlich meiner Formulierungsschwäche geschuldet.

Ich wollte eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man je nach Gusto in der Satzung der Verbände es so und so regeln kann.
Worauf ich wert lege ist, dass man es dann aber auch so lebt, wie man es in der Satzung festgeschrieben hat.


Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Ich spreche einem jedem Präsidium das Recht ab, alleine zu definieren, was die Interessen der Angler sind..



Kann man so sehen. Dann aber bitte auch in die Satzung hineinschreiben, dass das Präsidium keine öffentlichen Erklärungen abgeben darf, solange hierfür kein entsprechenden Gremiumsbeschlüsse vorliegen.
Nur dann brauch ich halt keinen starken Präsidenten sondern eher den Typus eines Notars oder Sekretärs.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Bitte wieder zum Thema Dorschfangbegrenzung für Angler..
Danke.,.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nur dann brauch ich halt keinen starken Präsidenten sondern eher den Typus eines Notars oder Sekretärs.



Jein,du benötigst primär eine starke aber vor allem kompetente Führung.Ob sich das nun Präsident(in),Sekretär,Pressesprecher oder sonstwie schimpft ist, bei einer nachvollziehbaren Handlungsweise,nämlich mit klarem PRO Kurs zur Basis und Sicht auf andere kolateral beteiligte Interessen eigentlich(von jurist.Feinheiten abgesehen) egal. 

Wem nutzt mein Vorschlag?

Wem schadet er?

Wem "diene" ich letztendlich eigentlich?

Man handelt als kompetenter Verhandlungspartner freiw.nie den kleinsten Kompromiss aus,schon überhaupt nicht als Insellösung.

An einer freiw.Selbstbeschränkung ist ja an sich nix einzuwenden.Nur stellst du dich selbst mit dem Rücken an die Wand,wenn du sie zu niedrig ansetzt und dabei die Gesamtsituation ausser acht lässt.Halbgare Insellösungen helfen da weder Anglern noch Dorschen.

Apropos Selbstbeschränkung der besseren Art,wenn auch andere Branche
http://driversgroove.com/wussten-sie-warum-fahren-deutsche-autos-maximal-250kmh/

Auf den DAFV übertragen,möchte dieser eine Dorschtechnische Tempo 80 Beschränkung in D.

Und was ist mit dem EU Rest?

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen wären Audi oder Porsche längst Geschichte,während die USA weiterhin grinsend Muscle Boliden exportieren.

Lösung für die Dorsche JA,Alleingang NEIN.

Alle oder keiner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*LOB FÜR DEN DAFV!!!!
DANKE AN DFV!!!*​
Dass wir immer den DAFV kritisieren, ist ja kein Wunder, nachdem der DAFV in fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft Angler immer eher in die Pfanne gehauen hat, statt etwas Positives für Angler und das Angeln zu tun..

*Nun muss ich den DAFV ausdrücklich loben.*

Nach ihrem neuen Newsletter hat sich auch der DAFV mit seinen Vertretern nicht nur gegen eine allgemeine Fangquote für Angler ausgesprochen, sondern auch gegen Baglimits und weitere Restriktionen für Angler etc..

Hier hat scheinbar das Treffen in Rostock im Thünen Institut etwas bewirkt, wo das noch anders klang.

Scheinbar hat das Eintreten vor allem auch des DFV und dessen GeneraLsekretär Dr. Breckling sowie auch speziell der LV-Präsis Stockfleth und Deterding bei diesem Treffen ein Umdenken auch beim DAFV in Richtung Angler bewirkt.

Vielleicht wollten sie aber auch nur vor ihrer HV jetzt am Wochenende nochmal ein Signal setzen..

*So oder so:*
Endlich mal etwas, wofür man den DAFV loben kann..

Und vor allem ein herzliches Dankeschön an den DFV und Dr. Breckling, die dieses Umdenken des DAFV in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit wohl angestoßen hatten, das sonst so wohl kaum gekommen wäre.

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...truktiver-meinungsaustausch-mit-eu-kommission


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

hör auf, heut´ is´ doch gar nich´ der erste april.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weil ich den DAFV lobe (warum nicht, wenn die schon mal was richtig machen?) oder weil der DAFV tatsächlich mal was FÜR Angler und Angeln getan hat?


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ich den DAFV lobe (warum nicht, wenn die schon mal was richtig machen?) oder weil der DAFV tatsächlich mal was FÜR Angler und Angeln getan hat?



berechtigte frage, aber in  der tat, wegen dem zweiten teil.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Leider funktioniert der Link zur EU-Kommission nicht, sonst könnte man auch sehen, was da tatsächlich Sache ist!

Nachtrag: jetzt geht der Link, danke!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Danke für Hinweis, den hab ich jetzt zum dritten Mal geändert, die scheinen da irgendwie Probleme zu haben.

Müsste jetzt gehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nun muss ich den DAFV ausdrücklich loben.*



Nein, muss man nicht!

Weil:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat das Eintreten vor allem auch des DFV und dessen GeneraLsekretär Dr. Breckling sowie auch speziell der LV-Präsis Stockfleth und Deterding bei diesem Treffen ein Umdenken auch beim DAFV in Richtung Angler bewirkt.



Die haben nur einfach mal das getan, was sie häufiger tun sollten: Einfach mal die Frexxe halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat! Letztendlich hätte - ohne dem zutun vom DFV - Frau Dr. und Konsorten ohne Not am Baglimit festgehalten. Oder glaubst Du wirklich etwas anderes? Bedanken sollten sich die Angler beim DFV!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bedanken sollten sich die Angler beim DFV!


Hab ich doch geschrieben:
Danke an den DFV, aber Lob an den DAFV (dass sie mal was nicht verbockt haben )..

Man könnte auch fragen, warum die mit Präsidentin und 2 GF nach Brüssel fahren für sowas (noch zu viel Kohle im Verband? Zu zweit fahren ist ja ok, dass nachher nicht Beamte einem das Wort im Mund verdrehen, aber zu dritt?)..

Aber wenn die schon mal was nicht falsch machen, lobe ich die auch.

Ich bin zwar kritisch, aber nicht verbohrt, mir gehts immer nur um die Sache, Angler und Angeln (bin ja kein Verbandit ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Bei allem Respekt dafür, dass mal was Positives rausgekommen ist, aaaaaaber: Du lobst jetzt den DAFV tatsächlich schon alleine dafür, dass er ausnahmsweise mal nix gemacht (und damit auch nix verbockt) hat, sondern diejenigen hat machen lassen, die anscheinend sowohl Kompetenz als auch Lobby haben, um *zugunsten der Angler* aktiv was zu bewegen.

Warum stellst Du jetzt nicht die Frage, wozu wir dann den DAFV brauchen? Die wäre doch genau durch dieses Beispiel am naheliegendsten #c|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Würden die wöchentlich was machen, was gut für Angler oder das Angeln wäre, wärs ja normal - bei einmal in fast 3 Jahren MUSS man das einfach berichten und loben.

Und gedankt hab ich ja dem DFV, wie sichs gehört..........



Honeyball schrieb:


> Warum stellst Du jetzt nicht die Frage, wozu wir dann den DAFV brauchen?



Rhetorische Fragen?
Weiss doch jeder, dass Angler und das Angeln den DAFV nicht nur nicht brauchen, sondern der unterm Strich Anglern schadet.

Deswegen MUSS man trotzdem loben, wenn sie faktisch mal was richtig oder zumindest nicht falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Aber über ihren Erfolg wird auf www.DAFV.de noch nicht berichtet. Wie wäre es mit "DAFV tut nix und das ist gut für die Angler in Deutschland" oder "Lügenboard lobt DAFV für das nix tun"?

 Dann können die ihren Erfolg so richtig schön auf der HV am Samstag verkaufen. Frau Dr. bei der Eröffnungsrede "Wir sind auf einem guten Weg- das Lügenboard lobt uns dafür, dass wir nix tun. Wir haben es schon immer gesagt- glaubt an den DAFV! Nichts tun ist der einzig richtige Weg für die Angler in Deutschland". Und schon klappt das mit der Beitragserhöhung....


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich will Thomas nicht in Schutz nehmen ( obwohl er auf Spätzleentzug war :m ), aber ich habe als alter Offizier mal gelernt, daß Lob und Tadel relativ eng beisammen liegen.

Und nur wer lobt, wird auch beim Tadeln ernst genommen.

Das war jetzt mal sehr altmodisch.....

Neuhochdeutsch würde man es jetzt als positiv verstärkend bezeichnen......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn es nicht so erbärmlich wäre,
könnte man glatt darüber schmunzeln..

Also mal angenommen :

Da zerdeppert der DAFV  Ausnahmsweise kein Porzellan,in dem er einfach mal die Klappe hält und Produktives anderen überlässt ???

Hmm,ich spendiere 50 Rollen Gewebetape zwecks DAFV Vertreter Zwangs[emoji40] 

Dann schauen wir mal,was andere noch so für uns rausschlagen können.[emoji28] 

Schlechter als unter der DAFV Truppe kann es ja nicht werden,wetten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich will Thomas nicht in Schutz nehmen ( obwohl er auf Spätzleentzug war :m ), aber ich habe als alter Offizier mal gelernt, daß Lob und Tadel relativ eng beisammen liegen.
> 
> Und nur wer lobt, wird auch beim Tadeln ernst genommen.


Danke Hein, hasts verstanden.

Wer wie ich alles auflistet aus deren Newsletter und kommentiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal gibt es Neues, von dem die DAFVler meinen, dass es sich lohnt, das zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> *Einmal peinlich, einmal Versagen und zweimal, nun ja: Casting.*
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



*der muss das auch dann tun, wenn sie ausnahmsweise mal was nicht falsch machen:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *LOB FÜR DEN DAFV!!!!
> DANKE AN DFV!!!*​
> ...


----------



## mathei (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> aber ich habe als alter Offizier mal gelernt, daß Lob und Tadel relativ eng beisammen liegen.
> 
> Und nur wer lobt, wird auch beim Tadeln ernst genommen.


Also ist ein Tag ohne Anschiss mit einem Lob gleich zu setzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Am 22. und 23. 10. 2015 trifft sich der Rat für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei in Luxemburg (http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/meetings/agrifish/2015/10/22-23/) zum Thema ..

Danach wird man mehr wissen, wir halten unsere Ohren offen, werden berichten.

Auch, wie sich die Verbände da positionieren werden.


----------



## heitzer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Meiner Meinung nach ist diese ganze Diskussion fragwürdig.

Das ist doch nur ein Scheingefecht um die Leute zu beschäftigen und um den Anschein zu erwecken, man kümmere sich um ein ernstes Problem.

Fakt ist nun einmal, dass die Nordsee für die Fischmehlgewinnung ziemlich leer gefischt ist und dadurch der Druck auf die Ostseedorsche erheblich angestiegen ist. Früher wurden an der dänischen Westküste Nordseedorsche verkauft, heute Ostseedorsche. Um die Touri-Fischauktionen und die Fischläden noch zu beliefern, werden die Ostseedorsche weggefangen.

Dabei kann es nun wirklich nicht den Anglern angelastet werden, dass Millionen Tonnen Fischmehl produziert und in Aquakulturen sowie an Schweine und Puten verfüttert werden. Dabei hat die Substitution des inzwischen verbotenen Kadavermehls durch Fischmehl die Situation ebenso verschärft, wie die gewaltige Ausbreitung von Aquakulturen nicht nur in Norwegen und Fernost. Möge man pflanzliche Eiweißträger anbauen und verfüttern und die Angler in Ruhe lassen.

 Als ein weiteres Argument für die Zurückweisung des Zusammenhanges zwischen Angelfischerei und Dichte der Dorschpopulation in der Ostsee führe ich an, dass die Umweltbedingungen, namentlich der Salzgehalt des Wassers ebenfalls nichts mit uns zu tun haben aber sehr viel mit der Entwicklung der Bestände http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn055311.pdf . Auch hier geht es um hunderttausende Tonnen und nicht 10 oder 30 Stück.

 Verarschen kann ich mich selber.

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Pollack 10 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Dirk,

nur mit Pflanzennahrung gezüchtete Fische können im Fleisch keine Omega 3 Fettsäure entwickeln!! und sind somit praktisch unverkäuflich!!
Fischmehl/Fischöl im Futter ist deshalb z.Zt. nicht anderweitig zu ersetzen.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## heitzer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin Helmut,

 mir geht es zunächst um die unberechtigte Schuldzuweisung an die Angler hinsichtlich der Dorsch-Bestandsproblematik. Natürlich ist Fischmehl voller hochwertiger Proteine, das rechtfertigt aber nicht seinen bedenkenlosen, massenweisen Einsatz, der ja die benannte Überfischung verursacht. Sollen die Leute doch Seefisch essen und sollen doch die Aquakulturen dichtgemacht werden, wenn es keinen Ersatz für Fischmehlfütterung gibt. So weit muss es bestimmt gar nicht kommen, vielleicht kann man ja hier die Schlachtabfälle verwerten. Ich glaube kaum, dass Forellen zum Rinderwahn neigen.  

 Meinetwegen müssen ohnehin nicht in industrieller Weise Lachse, Forellen, Shrimps u.s.w. produziert werden. 

 Wenn der Raubbau durch die Rohstofffänge für die Fischmehlgewinnung aufhört, können sich die Bestände erholen. 

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da auch mal Dorsch - Sprotten Schaukel googlen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308652


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...n-zu-dorsch-hering-und-sprotte-a-1058937.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...r-ostsee-fangquoten-fuer-2016_id_5027754.html

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/newst...r-ostsee-fangquoten-fuer-2016-id11008551.html


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308652


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und wenn man die vom DAFV zum Jagen trägt und der DFV mit seiner Expertise mithilft, dann gehts doch auch beim DAFV und die machen nicht nur Murks wie in den letzten 3 Jahren:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...en-fangquoten-dafv-schreibt-an-bundesminister


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Erste Gefahr gebannt*​
Aus wie immer gewöhnlich gut informierten Kreisen aus Brüssel habe ich folgende Infos zum veröffentlichen von der Sitzung gestern/vorgestern in Luxemburg:
Die Quote für Westdorsch für die Berufsfischerei war sehr umstritten. 

Ergebnis war dann letzten Endes die bereits heute in mehreren Medien veröffentlichte 20 % Absenkung der Quote für die Berufsfischerei auf Ostseedorsch. 

In Bezug auf die Angler gab es eine Aussprache, keine direkten Einschränkungen für 2016.
Aber die Verabredung, dass auch die anderen Staaten Daten  wie in Deutschland für die Angelei und deren Entnahme erheben  sollen. 

Da sich der Bestand momentan positiv entwickelt, wird man frühestens nächstes Jahr entscheiden, ob es irgendwelche Beschränkungen für Angler dann ab 2017 geben soll oder muss.  

Von Wissenschaftlern war zu hören, dass der Auftritt des DAFV bei der Kommission nicht ohne Wirkung geblieben ist.

_*Zu diesem Verhalten des DAFV  mein Kommentar:*
Auch ich als Kritiker des DAFV muss hier anmerken, dass sie tatsächlich das erste Mal seit Rechtskraft etwas Gutes für Angler und das Angeln getan zu haben scheinen. Da hat sich der Einsatz des DFV wohl gelohnt, um die vom DAFV "auf Spur" zu bringen._

Die Laichschonzeit für die Fischer wird verlängert und vorverlegt auf Mitte Februar bis Ende März.

Die Kommission will aber unbedingt die Angler auch drankriegen.

Daher wird uns das in 2016 beschäftigen, wenn bei Baltfish (das sind die Fischereidirektoren/Ministerialbeamte der Ostsee-Anrainer) eine Expertengruppe gebildet werden soll zum Thema.


Die Länder  Dänemark, Finnland, Litauen, Lettland, Estland, Polen, Schweden und Deutschland haben ein Statement zu Protokoll gegeben, in dem folgende Punkte als hochprioritär aufgelistet wurden:


> a) Improve their data collections systems to assure a sound basis for inclusion oft mortality bei recreational fisheries into ICES assements,
> 
> b) Exchange information of currently applicable national regulatory practices regarding recreational fishing an improve them where necessary;
> 
> ...



Auch die Kommission selber hat ein Statement zu den Anglern eingebracht:


> *Ad recreational cod fisheries*
> In view of a considerable fishing pressure exercised by recreational fisheries on the cod stocks, espacially on the western stock, the Commission intends to request ICES as soon as possible to refine its method of acccountig for recreational fisheries in its catch advice.
> 
> The Commission welcome the member states`effort to cooperate in the field of collection of data on recreational fisheries allowing the competent scientific institutions to develop methods for appropriate scientific assesment of the status of the fish stocks.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die weitere Entwicklung klar absehbar: Es wird Quoten auch für Angler geben. 

Im Prinzip ist das auch völlig ok, wenn der Bestand geschützt werden soll. Das Problem ist der damit absehbare Zusammenbruch von Teilen des Angeltourismus, inklusive der Geschäftsbasis der Kutterbetreiber.

Und da dies eine eh schon sehr strukturschwache Gegend trifft, können die Angler eventuell auf Hilfe "durch die Hintertür", sprich aus der Landespolitik, hoffen. Wie erfolgversprechend das ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Frage ist, wieviel hoch ist der Gesamtwirtschaftliche Nutzen aus einem Kg Dorsch der mit der Angel gefangen wird und einem, der mit einem Netz gefangen wird.

Da wird der mit der Angel gefangene das X-Fache einbringen. So könnte man auch argumentieren, die Quote für die Fischer zu reduzieren und für die Angler zu behalten. Aber bevor hier 3 Nebenerwerbsfischer aufgeben, treibt man eher Kapitäne, Angelläden und Tourismus in den Ruin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Alles richtig, was ihr schreibt, das Bemerkenswerteste an der Sache finde ich aber, dass der DAFV sich hier mal FÜR Angler eingesetzt hat.

Hätte ich im Leben nicht mehr mit gerechnet..

Vor allem nach der Aussage der Präsidentin in Rostock, dass 10 Dorsche ja eigentlich den Anglern reichen sollten, wie erzählt wurde...

Hat der DFV gute Arbeit für Angler geleistet, den DAFV da auf anglerfreundlichere Linie zu bringen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles richtig, was ihr schreibt, das Bemerkenswerteste an der Sache finde ich aber, dass der DAFV sich hier mal FÜR Angler eingesetzt hat.
> 
> Hätte ich im Leben nicht mehr mit gerechnet..
> 
> ...


 
Mich wundert das in diesem Fall nicht. Hier geht es um mehr als Angler und da werden alle Gremien aktiviert, die irgendwie helfen können, wirtschaftliche Interessen der Region durchzusetzen.

Ist aber egal. Den Anglern hat's geholfen. Und der Region erst mal auch. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass dies nicht das letzte Wort aus Brüssel war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Diesmal waren sie sogar beim veröffentlichen mal schnell (nicht so schnell wie wir, aber immerhin):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...schraenkungen-fuer-angler-zunaechst-vom-tisch


----------



## Pennywise (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wie in dem Artikel berichtet wird hat eine kompetente Nichtanglerin wohl sogar mal wieder einen Brief geschrieben. Wahnsinn, was für eine Leistung. Der absolute Hammer.  Die Frau scheint sich langsam zum absoluten Kompetenzwunder zu entwickeln: Nichtangeln, sinnlos Geld verbrennen indem man sinnlose Immobilien kaufen will und nun auch noch Briefe schreiben.   Der absolute Wahnsinn, solch tolle Kompetenzen muss man erst einmal haben. Genau das was der deutsche Angler braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Naja, immerhin isses ein Anfang, nach nun fast 3 Jahren Rechtskraft, dass das erste Mal ein positiver Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln kam...

Ich seh da auch noch keine Wende (obwohl da ab 2016 mit der Mehrkohle durch Erhöhung natürlich auch die Möglichkeiten und damit der Druck bzw. die Anspruchshaltung der Mitglieder (=LV und deren Vereine) steigen wird)), aber es gehört auch zur Pflicht einer (auch streng kommentierenden)  Berichterstattung, auf solche Dinge dann auch hinzuweisen.

Ich halt mich ja an Fakten und Recherchiertes - und der Einsatz des DAFV für Angler und Angeln  war da eben Fakt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

*Arbeitstreffen BALTFISH Technical Working Group 27-28 January 2016 *
BALTfish sind die Fischereidirektoren (höchste Fischereibeamte der Regierungen) der Ostsee-Anrainer, die bezüglich des Dorschmanagaments ein Arbeitstreffen hatten.

Zusammenfassend nach erstem Überfliegen des Textes kann man sagen, dass da zuerst mal nix drinsteht von mengenmäßiger Begrenzung beim Angeln auf Dorsch und kein Bezug zum Wolfsbarsch-Plan (Einbeziehung der Angler) , das ist erstmal positiv.  

Wie sich das weiter entwickeln wird, welchen Einfluss das auf die EU-Kommission und die Regierungen haben wird, wird man erst im Laufe der Zeit sagen können.

Im Gegensatz zu der anglerfeindlichen EU-Kommission scheint sich aber die BALTfish-Gruppe hier momentan noch eher tendeziell in Richtung “anglerfreundlich” zu positionieren.

Hier gehts zu den Dokumeten:
http://www.bsac.dk/mod_inc/?p=itemModule&id=2371&kind=4&pageId=1106

Wir bleiben dran.


----------



## sieveeik (15. Februar 2016)

*Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

Moin zusammen,

für die Berufsfischerei ist für dieses Jahr die Schonzeit für den Dorsch in der Ostsee geändert worden. Die neue Schonzeit ist jetzt vom 15.02.2016 - 30.03.2016. Somit gilt ab heute, vor Allem für die Berufsschleppfischer, die Schonzeit. 
Wir Angler müssen uns nicht dran halten.

Hier ein Bericht aus den Kieler Nachrichten: 
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...n-Einbussen-durch-vorgezogene-Dorschschonzeit

Ich persönlich werde mich trotzdem an die Schonzeit halten (habe ohnehin genug Filet im Tiefkühler.) #:
Auf Laichdorsche habe ich ohnehin nie geangelt.

Ich möchte keine neue neue Diskussion zu dem Thema lostreten, sondern nur informieren.

Petri heil.


----------



## burki62 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

wollte diesbezüglich gerade einen Tread auf machen
Dann hat sich das ja geklärt


----------



## elbetaler (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

Ja, besonders die Schleppnetzfischer aus Schleswig-Holstein haben unter der Reglementierung und Quotierung zu leiden!
 Deshalb haben gerade im letzten Jahr (2015) und auch wieder in diesem Jahr, diese Fischer ihren Kollegen in MV gezeigt, was eine Harke ist!
 Es wurde über einen längeren Zeitraum im küstennahen Bereich Tag und Nacht geschleppt, bis nix mehr zu holen war, ungeachtet der regionalen Interessen der Kollegen aus MV. Dabei gibt es auch regelmäßig Beschädigungen, bis hin zum Totalverlust von Fanggeräten, die quasi zuerst da sind, nämlich die Stellnetze.

 Es ist unerträglich, dass die Angler, immer wenn es zu Einschränkungen und neuen Bewertungen für die Berufsfischerei kommt, für alle negativen Konsequenzen verantwortlich gemacht werden und in eine noch gerade noch so......verhohlene, .....kriminelle Ecke gerückt werden!
 Angesichts der Anlandemengen der Berufsfischerei wirkt der Vergleich zur Anglerschaft regelrecht grotesk und traurig-unqualifiziert-lächerlich! 
 Um die Lage zu dramatisieren, sollen nun die Angler als Bauernopfer herhalten? Dann macht mal! Es werden sich Leute zu Wort melden, die teilweise selbst noch nie geangelt haben, aber im Wesentlichen von den Anglern leben! 
 Und diese Menschen werden die Reihen der Anglerschaft stärken, wenn ihre Existenzen bedroht werden. Ich nenne hier die Bootsvermieter, die Betreiber und Eigner der Angel-Kutter, Vermieter von Feriendomizilen aller Art, Hoteliers, Zeltplatz-Betreiber, jegliche Nutzung von Infrastrukturen, der Gastronomie und des Einzelhandels.

 Damit sollte das Kräfteverhältnis etwas deutlicher werden, eben dass es hier nicht ausschließlich um Angler geht.

 Ich würde neben dem Mindestmaß für den Dorsch auch eine zahlenmäßige, sinnvolle Limitierung, akzeptieren. Nach meinem Gefühl wäre es sinnlos, unter zwölf Fische dabei zu gehen. Hier geht es aber nicht nach Gefühl.

 Alle verantwortlichen Vertreter der Verbände müssen gemeinsam an den Tisch und mit ihren Argumenten einen gemeinsamen Konsens finden!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

Top! Gern auch die Ausnahmen abschaffen und die Schonzeit auch für Angler einführen. Da sich der Fang anderer Fischarten scheinbar ohnehin zu dieser Zeit nicht lohnt, könnte man die Ostsee ja generell für die 6 Wochen, zusätzlich zu den Schonzeiten der anderen Fischarten, unter Schutz stellen. Nachfolgende Generationen werden es uns vielleicht danken.


----------



## burki62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

Schonzeit für alle, Mindestmass hoch und Quote#6
ich bin dabei:m


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Top! Gern auch die Ausnahmen abschaffen und die Schonzeit auch für Angler einführen. Da sich der Fang anderer Fischarten scheinbar ohnehin zu dieser Zeit nicht lohnt, könnte man die Ostsee ja generell für die 6 Wochen, zusätzlich zu den Schonzeiten der anderen Fischarten, unter Schutz stellen. Nachfolgende Generationen werden es uns vielleicht danken.



Aber sonst gehts dir gut, ja?? 

Die Fischer landen Tonnen an und die Angler mit ihren paar Fischen in den kalten Monaten sollen denn hinterm Ofen hocken bleiben #q ? Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Dorschschonzeit 2016 für die Ostsee*

Komplett unter Schutz stellen, wäre schlecht, dass ist nämlich die Hauptsaison für die Trollingangelei auf Lachs und Mefo. Für die meisten Troller ist Dorsch da eher Beifang.

Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Schonzeit für den Dorsch für Angler noch kommt. Die Berufsfischerei hat eine große Lobby und der öffentl. Protest bei Einschränkungen für die Angelei hat sich bei anderen gesetzl. Einschränkungen bisher auch in Grenzen gehalten und ist ergebnislos verpufft. Siehe 1000m Regelung für das Schleppangeln in MV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hab das Thema hier rein geschubst, da es hier um die ganzen Pläne zum einschränken der Angler geht.
Ruhig auch von vorne lesen (auch wenns viel ist, wir sind ja hier nicht in Facebook, wo alles nen Tag später vergessen sein muss...)..


----------



## sieveeik (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Aaah, hier ist mein Beitrag gelandet, ich habe mich schon gewundert. 

Ich persönlich finde die angedachten Maßnahmen, die im Zeitungsartikel der KN beschrieben wurden (s.o.), schonmal gar nicht so schlecht.
Wir Angler sollten während der Schonzeit nicht 20m und tiefer angeln und trotzdem gefangene Laichdorsche *grundsätzlich* zurücksetzten. 
Die Angelkutter sollten ohnehin niemals die Laichgründe der Dorsche ansteueren. Leider gibt es da so spezielle Vertreter der Zumpft... #q
Eine Fangmengenbegrenzung für Angler halte ich für sinnlos und vor Allem nicht umsetztbar, da nicht kontrollierbar. 
Hier sollte man auf die Vernunft der Menschen vetrauen, nur so viel Fisch der Ostsee zu entnehmen, wie man zum Eigenverbrauch benötigt. So mache ich das jedenfalls.

Dann müsste eigentlich alles klar sein und die Dorschschonzeit für Angler ist vom Tisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



sieveeik schrieb:


> Eine Fangmengenbegrenzung für Angler halte ich für sinnlos und vor Allem nicht umsetztbar, da nicht kontrollierbar.


So isses:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> ...


----------



## sieveeik (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

#6#6#6 Gut geschrieben, habe schön geschmunzelt.

Ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten für alle finde ich auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



sieveeik schrieb:


> #6#6#6 Gut geschrieben, habe schön geschmunzelt.


Danke ;-)))



sieveeik schrieb:


> Ganzjährige Schongebiete in Laichgründen und Strukturgebieten für alle finde ich auch sinnvoll.


Wobei da schon über die Laichzeiten Schongebiete einzurichten viel helfen würde.

Man muss ja nicht mehr verbieten als notwendig.

Verbote ziehen eh immer nur weitere nach sich..


----------



## Kay63 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Video schon mal im AB aufgetaucht ist. Ich stell es mal kommentarlos rein. Ich denke der schlimmst Feind der Dorsche ist die Bürokratie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0qY5aJ8__g


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



sieveeik schrieb:


> Die Angelkutter sollten ohnehin niemals die Laichgründe der Dorsche ansteueren. Leider gibt es da so spezielle Vertreter der Zumpft... #q


 
 Du könntest da ja mal mitfahren, dann würdest du erkennen, dass man da draußen an den angelplätzen nie alleine ist. Alles voll mit Stellnetzen und die Schlepper ziehen auch noch fleißig ihre Bahnen.

 Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass das grundsätzlich i.O. ist, auf Laichdorsche zu angeln. Aber gerade dadurch, nämlich durch die Fangergebnisse der Angler, erhält man noch am ehesten einen Überblick, was überhaupt noch möglich ist.

 Und die paar wenigen Dorsche über 10 Kg bzw. über 1 m Länge, kann man mittlerweile an einer Hand abzählen. Das sah vor wenigen Jahren noch ganz anders aus und daran sind garantiert nicht die paar Angler schuld, sondern die Nonstop-Schlepperei direkt in den Laichgründen.

 Gäbe es eine Schonzeit für alle bzw. ein generelles Verbot der Fischerei in den bekannten Laichgründen, was auch unter Androhung empfindlicher Strafen kontrolliert werden müsste, dann wäre ich dafür sofort zu haben.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

hier noch einige aktuelle Meldungen.
Wenn schon verlinkt oder hier falsch, dann einfach löschen.
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Berlin-will-Angelverbot-im-Belt
und hier auch noch eine Meldung.
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...glueck-mehr-an-Nord-und-Ostsee,angeln668.html
Vor allem die Kommentare sind beachtenswert.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Was ist denn da jetzt Stand der Dinge?

 Westlich von Fehmarn ist bereits ein FFH-Gebiet, dort ist Angeln erlaubt.

 Jetzt soll noch das Fehmarnbelt als NSG ausgewiesen werden, dort soll aber nur das Angeln verboten werden und nicht die Stell- und Schleppnetzfischerei?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## sieveeik (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich habe in dem Beitrag verstanden, dass in dem Gebiet die gesamte Fischerei verboten sein soll.
Das wäre natürlich ein herber Schlag für alle Angelkutter in der Region.
Die Verbände gehen jetzt aber in die Diskussion mit dem Bundesministerium. Mal sehen, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> und hier auch noch eine Meldung.
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...glueck-mehr-an-Nord-und-Ostsee,angeln668.html
> Vor allem die Kommentare sind beachtenswert.


 
 Ich finde die Kommentare weitaus schlimmer als die (vorläufige) Meldung. 

 Die urbane Menschheit degeneriert immer mehr zum „veganen Mainstream“ und wer dabei nicht mitschwimmt, wird sofort in die Rechts-Außen-Ecke gestellt... Ohne Worte...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dem veganen Mainstream, fehlen halt ab und an wichtige Nahrungsbausteine fürs Hirn.[emoji4]


----------



## Northcoast (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Guter und wichtiger Thread, danke dafür!

Hier noch der Vollständigkeit halber die Stellungnahme des DAFV zum Schnellschuss der Brüsseler Bürokraten gegen die geplanten Angelverbotszonen auf der Ostsee!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Northcoast schrieb:


> Guter und wichtiger Thread, danke dafür!
> 
> Hier noch der Vollständigkeit halber die Stellungnahme des DAFV zum Schnellschuss der Brüsseler Bürokraten gegen die geplanten Angelverbotszonen auf der Ostsee!




Die Stellungnahme des DAFV kam ja nur zu Stande, weil der DFV auf dem Rostocker Treffen Frau Dr. klar gemacht hat, dass ihre Ansicht (Angler können sich ruhig auch einschränken), nicht zielführend ist...

Gut, dass sie wenigstens einmal was eingesehen hat..

Einen vernünftigen Verband für Angler brauchen wir dennoch, da der DAFV eh nicht als besonders kompetent von den Behörden wahrgenommen wird und so eh nur den Anglern und dem Angeln schadet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Nun sind wohl doch die Angler dran*​
Nach unserem ersten Bericht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733) scheint es wieder wahrscheinlicher zu werden, dass auf die Angler ein Baglimit für Dorsche zukommt, angesichts der laufenden Meldungen sogar vielleicht eher noch geringer als bisher angenommen (evtl. unter 5 Dorsche/Tag)

Nach den neuesten Meldungen zum Thema Dorsch-Fangempfehlung vom ICES aus Kopenhagen  wird es da wohl bald wieder Ärger geben. 

Laut Wissenschaftler wäre (interessanterweise trotz Salzwassereinfluss, Herbststürme etc. etc.) praktisch der gesamte 2015er Jahrgang beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ausgefallen, so dass die sicher weiter Druck machen werden, um endlich auch Angler reglementieren zu können.. 

Belegt werden kann das aber wohl nicht ganz überzeugend, beim letzten Mal wurde die West-Dorschempfehlung 4 mal revidiert und für den Ostbestand auf Grund von wissenschaftlichen Fehlern sogar als "datenarm" eingestuft. 

Die Angler hätten so viele Fische gefangen heisst es..... 

Allerdings nur die deutschen Angler, denn von Schweden/Dänen etc. gibts keine Daten. 

Würde man die analog der bei Deutschen vermuteten Fänge dazuzählen, müssten die erst wieder Dorsche in die Ostsee schmeissen, um überhaupt wieder auf Zahl 0 beim Dorschbestand zu kommen....

Die Stunde der Wahrheit kommt aber erst im August. Dann muss die EU entscheiden, ob sie sich den Vorschlag der Wissenschaftler zu eigen macht und welche Empfehlung für die Dorschfischerei am Ende als Kommissionsvorschlag herauskommt. 

Und danach muss der Ministerrat endgültig entscheiden, voraussichtlich im Oktober. 

Sie versuchens halt immer wieder - und in wie weit da die Angelfischerverbände informiert oder involviert sind, kann man nur raten (bzw. besser, man denkt nicht dran, dann ärgert man sich nicht über deren Untätigkeit....)....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## großdorsch 1 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

na damit schlagen die pfeiffen von politikern doch glatt 2 fliegen mit einer klappe!!!
weil wenn dadurch die komplette kutterflotte ihren job an den nagel hängen muss,wird es auch kaum noch proteste gegen das angelverbot in den geplanten naturschutzgebieten geben!
und wir sind die dummen die den raubbau durch die schleppnetzfischer,die umweltverschmutzung durch industrie und landwirtschaft usw. ausbaden dürfen!!!
und wenn der normale arbeitnehmer nicht mehr an die ostsee fährt um dort einen schönen angelurlaub zu verbringen,dann ist auch niemand da der die neureichen stört! die sich ja auch immer mehr mit protzferienhäuser breit machen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ja, es ist zum Haare raufen....

Hier gehts zum neuesten Artikel um das Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt/weitere, auch da sind wir dran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4529612#post4529612

Wobei das Baglimit nicht nur erstmal die die Hochseeangler betrifft wie bei den FFH-Gebieten, sondern alle direkt und sofort, vom Brandungs- über den Kleinboot bis zum Kutterangler..


----------



## Der_rheinangler (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Manchmal ist es aber auch etwas lustig, wenn man sich hier durchs Forum liest. Im Süßwasser ist der Großteil der Angler dafür dass man seine Fische wieder ins Wasser werfen darf und nicht mitnehmen muss. Auf See gibt es dann einen Aufschrei weil man zukünftig NUR! 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf. Da macht man sich als Community auch unglaubwürdig. 

Ich habe da eine Aussage von Dr. Arlinghausen im Kopf, der gesagt hat, dass immerhin 30% der Dorsche von Anglern gefangen werden! (ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich meine es war diese Zahl, Es war in einer Doku auf Youtube welche von seiner Uni hochgeladen wurde). Auf den beruft man sich ja gerne wenn er pro Angler argumentiert.

Ich wohne weit weg von der Küste und war da auch noch nie angeln, deswegen kann ich es vielleicht nicht so gut beurteilen. Andererseits habe ich da dann vielleicht auch mehr Objektivität, aber ich finde eine Begrenzung von 5 Fischen pro Tag ganz ok, jetzt mal egal wie schlecht es den Dorschbeständen wirklich geht, denn gut geht es denen wohl nicht...


----------



## Deep Down (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es aber auch etwas lustig, wenn man sich hier durchs Forum liest. Im Süßwasser ist der Großteil der Angler dafür dass man seine Fische wieder ins Wasser werfen darf und nicht mitnehmen muss. Auf See gibt es dann einen Aufschrei weil man zukünftig NUR! 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf. Da macht man sich als Community auch unglaubwürdig.



Das hat Nichts mit Unglaubwürdigkeit oder besser Unglaubhaftigkeit zu tun, sondern um die Abwehr  der Einschränkung von Freiheitsrechten, mithin die Entscheidung darüber, ob man als Angler Fisch mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen kann. Das umfasst nicht nur das "Ob", sondern auch den Umfang!


----------



## allegoric (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Muss ich doch noch einen riesen Wassertank aufs Boot bauen, dass ich die Fische hältere und nach der Größe aussortiere . Oder ich fahre paar mal rein und wieder raus...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Manchmal kann man sich nur an den Kopf packen. Sollen wir dann demnächst auch immer den kleinsten toten Fisch wieder ins Wasser schmeißen und upgraden? 

Ich habe von solchen blutleeren, halbherzigen Ansätzen dermaßen die Schnauze voll.

EDIT. nicht vom Angeln bewahre, aber eventuell angele ich dann zukünftig auf Dorsch in polnischen Gewässern, oder dänischen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig? 

Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!! 
Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
> PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!!
> Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.



Volle Unterstützung. #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

PS: Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen innerhalb von Baustellen sind nur der erste Schritt um das Autofahren komplett abzuschaffen, alle Straßen wegzureißen und dort anschließend Streuobstwiesen für Vegetarier anzulegen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@ Deep Down:

ja du hast recht dass möglichst viele Freiheiten und trotzdem ein funktionierendes zusammenleben erstrebenswert ist, aber ganu wie unten beschrieben stelle ich es mir an der Küste vor. Und Ehrlich fände ich hier bei uns am Rhein eine Mitnahmegrenze auch sinnvoll!



Findling schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
> PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!!
> Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.



Die Ansicht dass das Meer den einen und die Bäche den anderen gehören finde ich allerdings schon etwas .. naja...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Diese Diskussion war ja bereits am Anfang des Threads und ist es schade, dass es manche nicht begreifen, *dass es hier den Behörden NICHT um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sondern nur grundsätzlich ums Einschränken des Angelns.*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4529612#post4529612

Und auch das ist nicht das Ende des Liedes mit diesem Angelverbot (Fehmarnbelt), sondern das wird bei "Erfolg" zuerst weiter ausgedehnt auf küstennahe Schutzgebiete und dann auch ins Binnenland - die bewährte Salamitaktik von Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie bis zu endgültigen Angelverboten.

Und beim Wolfsbarsch hat man auch gesehen, dass nach der Einführung des Baglimits für Angler dieses schnell von 3 auf 1 Fisch herunter gefahren wurde - wer glaubt, beim Dorsch wäre das anders, soll weiterträumen.... 

 Oder anders gesagt: Wenn der Anfang erst gemacht ist..
*Daher: Wehret den Anfängen!!!*

Dass zudem die EU eigentlich keine Rechtgrundlage hat, die Freizeitfischerei zu regulieren, sondern nur die Berufsfischerei regeln darf, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. 
Wenn die Mitgliedsländer so dumm sind, ihre Rechte (Regelung Freizeitfischerei) bei der EU nicht durchzusetzen und sich von der Kommission gängeln zu lassen, ist denen nicht zu helfen. 
Ist aber dann wieder ein anders, noch grundsätzlicheres Thema.

Aber zurück an die Osteeküste...

Kleines Beispiel:
Angler fangen Schweinswalen die Fische weg, ist ein maßgebliches Argument der Behörde und des Ministeriums zum Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten/Fehmarnbelt.

Fakten dazu:
http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-20224-2016-05-30.html

Schweinswale sind nach der Studie Fressmaschinen, die bis um die 550 Fische pro Stunde fressen müssen - und zwar vor allem solche, *die kleiner als 5 cm sind* - also bevorzugte Anglerbeute, oder was???
*Hier müsste eigentlich der Dorsch als  Räuber der Kleinfische reduziert werden und nicht Angler eingeschränkt, wenns um Schweinswalschutz geht - SO PERVERS IST DAS!!*

In DIESEM Zusammenhang falscher Behauptungen und Fakten seitens spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie und Behörden und Ministerien muss man auch das hier diskutierte Baglimit sehen!!

Bei dem die von der Behörde gelieferten Fakten so falsch und fehlerhaft sind, wie bei dem Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ (weil man nach deren Zahlen unter Einrechnung schwedischer und dänischer Anglerfangzahlen analog den deutschen erstmal wieder Dorsch besetzen müsste, um den Bestand überhaupt auf 0 zu bekommen, Berufsfischerfänge unberücksichtigt dabei)...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann eben nochmal, bis es der Letzte begreift:
> Es geht nicht drum irgendwas zu regeln..
> Es ist alles geregelt, was geregelt sein muss und noch mehr als das.
> .......................................
> ...








*Wer selber nach dem Seil ruft, an dem er aufgehängt werden soll, der darf das natürlich weiterhin tun - diese Freiheit hat man auch als Angler in Bürokrateutonien noch............*


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Na Thomas was habe ich gestern gesagt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Deswegen ja:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer selber nach dem Seil ruft, an dem er aufgehängt werden soll, der darf das natürlich weiterhin tun - diese Freiheit hat man auch als Angler in Bürokrateutonien noch............*


----------



## scp (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Seit 2006 geht der Dorschbestand , in der westlichen Ostsee sogar dramatisch, immer weiter zu zurück.
Mit kurzen Episoden, wo der Eindruck entsteht, das es wieder besser wird.Das sind natürliche Schwankungen,die gab es schon immer.Die Tendenz geht zum Aussterben.
Ich bin für Fangverbote und auch für Einschränkungen der Freizeitangler.
Vieleicht ist es selbst dafür zu spät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Basiert Deine Vermutung auf den gleichen Erhebungen, nach denen die Anglerfänge insgesamt höher als der Bestand wären?

Es gibt dazu (Tendenz aussterben) eben keine haltbaren Zahlen und Studien. 

Zuerst wurden Anglerfänge gar nicht mit eingerechnet - also musste bei der Zahl der Anglerfänge der Bestand höher sein, sonst hätte die Berufsfischerquote nie ausgefischt werden können bzw. nicht der Bestand trotzdem auf niedrigen Niveau stabil bleiben bzw. nach entsprechenden fangunabhängigen Ereignissen (Salzwassereinstrom) sich sogar wiederaufbauend...

Jetzt werden Anglerfänge so hoch geschätzt,  das bei Einbeziehung schwedischer und dänischer Angler (zu denen es KEINERLEI Daten gibt!!) mehr Dorsch vom Angler gefangen werden würde, als es eigentlich geben soll - dass da was nicht zusammen passt, dazu muss man kein Adam Riese sein...


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die ganze Erhebung der Fänge, Dorschbestand ...ist doch sowas von unzuverlässig und...

Mal sind die Bestände top und im anderen bericht mies.

Egal.

Wie im andren Thread geschrieben....der Angler will es nicht anders.

Wenn ich Karikaturen zeichnen könnte....mir gehn da echt schicke Bilder durch den Kopf.

Sitzt nen Däne, Schwede, Litauer, Russe, Finne, Deutscher,..ach alle Ostsee- Staaten am Tümpel Ostsee und "angeln".

Der Schwede zieht Dorsch, der Pole zieht Dorsch...alle Tonne voll. Und der deutsche Angler? Angler? 
Zockt mit dem Handy eine Angel- App.

Und Norwegen...15kg ist keine Fangbeschränkung sondern eine  Ausfuhrbeschränkung für unverzollten Fisch..
Der Grund ist, Norwegen möchte den Fang/ Angeltourismus einschränken.
Natürlich darf man mehr Fisch ausführen, dann aber verzollt und versteuert.
http://www.icefreshseafood.de/de/ber/nachrichten/gro-e-steigerung-im-norwegischen-fischexport


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

"Rechnung" mit mindestens 2 Unbekannten....

Einfach nur mal über diese glorreichen "Wissenschaftler" der EU-Behörden nachdenken, welche hier über Fangzahlen und Bestände schwadronieren, um Angler zu reglementieren:
Angeblich soll der Fang der Angler im Bereich der Fischer liegen.

Das würde bedeuten, dass die "Berechnungen" dieser "Wissenschaftler" über Jahrzehnte OHNE die Anglerfänge (welche bis 50% des Ausfanges ausmachen sollen) geschehen sind!
Und auf dieser Grundlage sind dannaber die Quoten der Berufsfischer sowie des Bestandes selber "wissenschaftlich" berechnet wurden.

Bedeutet:
Bei dieser Menge Entnahme durch Angler hätte dann vor der Schätzung der Anglerfänge der Bestand fast DOPPELT so hoch sein müssen, wie damals von den Wissenschaftlern angegeben - wenn man (bzw sie selber) ihre "Berechnungen" auch nur annähernd ernst nehmen wollte.!! 

Denn die Anglerfänge wurden ja entnommen ohne mitgerechnet zu werden und der Bestand hielt sich trotzdem auf niedrigen Niveau stabil bzw. wurde durch nicht auf Fang beruhende Faktoren (Salzwassereinstrom) sogar größer in manchen Jahren.

Und jetzt auf einmal sollen Angler, deren Fang erst seit kurzem GESCHÄTZT (nicht berechnet wird) reguliert werden, obwohl diese "Wissenschaftler" ja bisher diese Entnahmemenge bei der Bestandsberechnung nicht mal berücksichtigt hatten - auch nicht, dass dann der Bestand bei dieser GESCHÄTZTEN Entnahmemenge der Angle viel größer als eigentlich angenommen sein müsste (bzw. als "wissenschaftlich berechnet ohne ausreichende Datengrundlage") .

Nochmal:
Es geht NICHT um Dorschschutz oder Bestandssicherung bei der Regulierung der Angler, sondern um den Kampf von Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie gegen Angler und Angeln allgemein.:
Berufsfischer
Einigermassen bekannt (Steuerbetrug mal aussen vor).

Anglerfang
Jahrzehntelang unbekannt (und heute nur geschätzt).

Bestand
Da ohne ausreichende Datengrundlage (jahrelanges weglassen angeblich so hoher Anglerfänge) ist das eine reine Schätzung, die je nach politischem Einfluss geändert wird.

Würde jemand so ein Vermögen "berechnen", wie diese "Wissenschaftler" den Dorschbestand und beim FA angeben, würde der schneller im Knast landen, als er "Dorschschutz" schreiben könnte....

*Nochmal:
Es geht NICHT um Dorschschutz oder Bestandssicherung bei der Regulierung der Angler, sondern um den Kampf von Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie gegen Angler und Angeln allgemein.*


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
> PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!!
> Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.



Was Du hier schreibst, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Gewässer und deine Gewässer ist totaler Quatsch. Die Ostsee gehört dir genausowenig, wie mir der Gebirgsbach. Außerdem kann man die Ostsee nicht mit einem Gebirgsbach vergleichen.

Der eine Angler, der fern der Küste wohnt, fängt einmal im Jahr vielleicht 20 Dorsche und der Angler, der an der Küste wohnt, entnimmt vielleicht 20 x 3 Dorsche, also 60 Dorsche.

So, nun sag mir mal, wer mehr entnommen hat und wer von beiden der "gute" Angler ist. Diese Diskusion sollten wir unbedingt vermeiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Diese Diskusion sollten wir unbedingt vermeiden.


Zumal, siehe oben, dazu keinerlei wirklich seriöses und bewiesenes Zahlenmaterial vorliegt!!!!!!


----------



## großdorsch 1 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
> PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!!
> Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.



wusste garnicht das die ostsee von euch aus hh ein pachtgewässer ist!!!    und erkläre doch bitte mal verständlich für uns bestandsschädigente süddeutschen was der unterschied zu euch aus macht? ich glaube das ihr aus unserer ostsee mehr und öfters fisch entnehmt als ein touri der 1 woche im jahr auf nem kutter raus fährt!!!
genauso entnehme ich oder andere bei uns mehr fische als ein gastangler aus dem norden!   das ist einfach so weil wer rechnen kann......


----------



## davman (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Warum schafft man nicht einfach den Angeltourismus ab. Soll doch jeder in seiner Region angeln und gut ist. Dann kann man auch den Angeldruck beziffern und entsprechende Maßnahmen und Regeln aufstellen. Zugegeben, dass klappt an der Ostsee nicht (immer diese anderen Anreinerstaaten) aber grundsätzlich würden Zustände wie an der Elbe (SA) und an den Bodden vermieden. Grundsätzlich finde ich auch eine Limitierung der Fänge gut, weil das die "Schäden" durch einzelne eingrenzt. Persönlich halte ich mich an den Grundsatz: nur soviel entnehmen, wie am gleichen Tag, von der eigenen Familie gegessen werden kann. 

lg davman


----------



## hans albers (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> nur soviel entnehmen, wie am gleichen Tag,
> von der eigenen Familie gegessen werden kann.


#6


finde das mit der beschränkung pro angler auch nicht 
schlecht...

hier wird ja immer argumentiert ,die angler fangen ja so wenig 
in bezug zur  berufsfischerei.
aber arlinghaus vertraut man ja sonst auch...

aber warum bei sich selbst anfangen...;+

für die kutter kapitäne müsste ne ausnahme gelten,
sonst können die wohl dicht machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Unglaublich, dass es selbst von "Anglern" nicht begriffen wird, dass es bei der Geschichte gar nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sondern um die Abschaffung des Dorschangelns...........

Langsam wundert mich nix mehr...


----------



## hans albers (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> sondern um die Abschaffung des Dorschangelns...........


ja klar ,die machen das nur, um die angler zu ärgern...


sind ja auch alles "spenden sammelnde schützer "usw. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass es selbst von "Anglern" nicht begriffen wird, dass es bei der Geschichte gar nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sondern um die Abschaffung des Dorschangelns...........
> 
> Langsam wundert mich nix mehr...





Endlich hast Du es begriffen.  #6

Angler = 90% Dumm im Bezug zu alles was mit Angeln zu tun hat.

Sorry für meine Hochnäsigkeit. 
Die Wahrheit ist halt schmerzlich.  |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



hans albers schrieb:


> ja klar ,die machen das nur, um die angler zu ärgern...
> 
> 
> sind ja auch alles "spenden sammelnde schützer "usw. |rolleyes



Nein, auch dies nicht.
Hat einzig allein etwas mit dem Schützerwahnsinn in DE zu tun.
Die Angler sind nur leider als Tierquäler...im Weg.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass es selbst von "Anglern" nicht begriffen wird, dass es bei der Geschichte gar nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sondern um die Abschaffung des Dorschangelns...........
> 
> Langsam wundert mich nix mehr...



Ich denke, bei diesem Thema kann man sich schnell ideologisch verlaufen, und zwar von beiden Seiten.

Ich denke schon, dass es den Initiatoren der Fanglimitierung um den Schutz der Fischbestände geht. Dass auf diesen Zug dann auch Gestalten aufspringen, die ganz andere Ziele verfolgen, liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Die Angler sollten ihrerseits nicht prinzipiell allen Vertretern der anderen Seite unterstellen, zu den Trittbrettfahrern zu gehören.

So wie das verstehe, haben die Verantwortlichen die Kritik, dass vor der Festlegung eines Fanglimits belastbare Zahlen zur Gesamtentnahme durch Angler vorliegen müssen, ja akzeptiert und sammeln nun diese Daten. Es ist aber absehbar, dass die Daten letztendlich die Festlegung eines Fanglimits rechtfertigen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Falsch - die Beschränkungen sollen eben jetzt kommen, ohne belastbare Zahlen..
aber ruhig weiter träumen

Der einzige "Schutz" um den es geht, ist immer weitgehendste Regulierung der beruflichen Fischerei und Abschaffung der Freizeitfischerei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch - die Beschränkungen sollen eben jetzt kommen, ohne belastbare Zahlen..
> aber ruhig weiter träumen
> 
> Der einzige "Schutz" um den es geht, ist immer weitgehendste Regulierung der beruflichen Fischerei und Abschaffung der Freizeitfischerei.



Ok. Hab's gerade gelesen. 

Ich erkenne aber trotzdem nicht, dass hier ein irgendwie gearteter Kreuzzug gegen die Angler stattfindet. Es soll ja in gleichem Maße die Fischer treffen. Das ganze trifft ja auch nicht nur deutsche Angler und wird von europäischer Seite gesteuert. 

Inwiefern die angestrebten Einschnitte potentiell überzogen sind, ist eine andere Frage. Keine Ahnung, wer dazu aussagefähig ist.

Insgesamt finde ich es aber gut, dass zum nachhaltigen Bestandsschutz konsequent gehandelt und nicht nur geredet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nochmal zum begreifen:
Die EU DARF auch Fischerei (beruflich) regulieren.

NICHT aber die Freizeitfischerei, weil das Sache der Mitgliedsstaaten ist (Föderalismus wie in Deutschland mit Fischereirecht).. 

Die machen das aber TROTZDEM, und dazu noch mit NICHT belastbaren Zahlen und Behauptungen (und die Mitgliedsstaaten lassen sichs gefallen)...

Dann nenns halt nicht "Kreuzzug gegen Angler", sondern ein ""Versehen anglerfreundlicher" Brüsseler Bürokraten....".....

Alleine beim letzten Mal mussten die Bürokraten 4 Mal die Zahlen für den westlichen Dorschbestand nachbessern, die Zahlen zum östlichen Bestand waren so daneben, dass das dann eben als "datenarm" eingestuft wurde..

Immer das Ziel dabei mit den zuerst falsch genannten Zahlen:
Weitestgehende Begrenzung Berufsfischerei
Abschaffung Freizeitfischerei


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich stell mir grad vor ich mache 14 Tage Angelurlaub an der Ostsee, komme aber wegen Schietwetter nur drei Tage aufs Wasser und davon beißt nur an einem Tag etwas, dafür aber ordentlich. Nach einer halben Stunde müsste ich dann wieder reinfahren, denn mein Limit wäre ja erreicht. 
Wer würde da nicht fluchen.
Und ich denke,  dieses Szenario ist nicht mal weit her geholt.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Siehe dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> ...


----------



## blassauge (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

oje..... jetzt droht nicht nur eine von der EU verordnete Entnahmeberenzung sondern anscheinend werden jetzt Grabenkämpfe von Anglern verschiedener Regionen geführt. 
Nord gegen Süd..., Ost gegen West..., Pro Limit vs. Contra Limit, Beschimpfungen über Intelligenz oder nicht vorliegende Intelligenz...

Ich selbst habe nach den hier vorliegenden Informationen ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl was die Entwicklung für uns Angler betrifft. Hier werden wirklich gravierende Einschnitte folgen. Die einen wird es freuen, die anderen werden in die Tonne gucken. 

*Resultat:*
Am Ende sind ggf. die Küstenbewohner fein raus, da ja im besten Fall 365 x 5 Dorsche entnommen werden können.

Der Angelurlauber "...südlich der Elbe..." wird dann sicherlich keine 300-500 km plus Mietgebühr investieren. Führt also zum Geschäftsverlust der Vermieter und zum Rückgang der Vermietungen von Ferienwohungen.

Die Kutter können einpacken. Oft fangen Kutterangler ja auch nicht mehr, aber die Option besteht zumindest. 
Und wer nun für "Ausnahmeregelungen für Kutter" plädiert macht sich da unglaubwürdig.  



Lachen hingegen werden die "Baumumarmer" und Öko-Aktivisten weil der "Schweinswal mehr zu futtern hat...:q (geile Begründung) und natürlich die Schleppnetzfischer die weiterhin ihre Quoten schon nach kurzher Zeit drin haben und trotzdem fleißig weiterschippern. Solange noch Dorsch da ist (oder ja laut Rechnung nicht mehr) werden die Netze über die Dorschwiesen gezogen. |kopfkrat

Ich bin nun wahrlich nicht vom Fach, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel Dorsch von den Schleppern gefangen wird? Wenn man dann meine Dorsche dagegen rechnet (ich fahre 2x im Jahr und entnehme da vllt. jeweils max 10-15 Dorsche).....
wieviele Angler gibt es überhaupt auf der Ostsee die wieviel Fisch im Jahr fangen?

Das wäre mal ne Rechnung dessen Ergebnis für mich schon fast feststeht.


----------



## Kay63 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Mich macht das Ganze einfach nur furchtbar traurig.

Erstens wegen des Brüsseler Regulierungswahns.

Zweitens wegen der mangelnden Interessenvertretung der Angler durch einen entsprechenden Verband.

Drittens wegen der ständigen Streitereien innerhalb der Anglerschaft; wollen wir nicht alle Angeln um die alltäglichen Sorgen zu vergessen oder zumindest um zu entspannen.

Und Viertens natürlich weil, sollte es dazu kommen, wieder ein Stück Freiheit flöten geht. Die 2-3 mal im Jahr, die ich zum Dorschangeln kann ich dann an den Nagel hängen.

Alles in Allem kein guter Tag, sollte diese Regelung kommen.


----------



## scp (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich fische seit 2006 kaum noch auf Dorsch in der Ostsee.
Wenn ich nach Eckernförde oder Laboe  zum Kutterfischen fahre,dann um alte Bekannte zu treffen.
Natürlich wird auch Fisch gefangen,aber kein Vergleich zu früher.Sei es in der Grösse oder Anzahl der Fische.
Ich war im Oktober mit 11 bzw 6 Dorschen hoch und es waren 45 Mann auf den Kutter.
Ich habe keine Lust mich an der Ausrottung weiter zu beteiligen.
Die Zukunft des Dorschbestandes wird der deutschen Nordsee ähnlich sein.Ab einer bestimmten Menge ist Feierabend.Der Dorsch ist ein Schwarmfisch.Selbst in Neufundland hat sich der Bestand nach 30 Jahren Fangverbot nicht mehr erholt.
Die Genetik des Dorsches in der Ostsee ist ebenfalls fragwürdig,durch die ständige Entnahme schnell abwachsender,grosser Fische.
Kleinwuchs ist in der Ostsee von Vorteil.
Zu den Mengen,ja ich glaube durchaus, das mindestens 30 % der Fische von Freizeitfischern entnommen wird.
Da brauch mir nach 30 Jahren keiner was erzählen.
Nur ist die Anzahl heute wesenlich geringer.

Wie in fast alle Meeren.
 Die Norweger und Isländer sind veranwortungsvoll mit ihrer Fischressourcen umgegangen.
Da passt es doch prima, das die keine Lust darauf haben ,das Angler mit Kühltransporter anreisen.
Das Einrichten von Schongebieten hat auch für Angler von Vorteil.Der Bestand kann sich dort erholen und sich von dort wieder weiter verbreiten.
Das hat sich z.B um Mallorca bewärht.
Ein weiter so,kann es nicht geben.Für alle.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich es aber gut, dass zum nachhaltigen Bestandsschutz konsequent gehandelt und nicht nur geredet wird.



Das mit Beschränkungen der Berufsfischer hab ich nicht gelesen.

Mach Dir doch mal ein Bild und fahre mal im Februar hoch nach Heiligenhafen und mit dem Kutter raus. 

Was da sowohl im Fehmarnbelt, rund um Fehmarn, in der Hohwachter Bucht als auch in Richtung Lübecker Bucht an Netzen steht, ist absolut heftig.

Dazu Schlepper, die im Fehmarnbelt im Akkord schleppen.

Du kannst Dir das ja mal anschauen, was da an Laichdorsch in Holytown angelandet wird. Vornehmlich bei Dunkelheit.

Die Boote der Hobbyangler sind zu dieser Zeit übrigens weitestgehend an Land.

Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich das überhaupt nicht, dass der 2015-er Jahrgang fast komplett ausgefallen ist.

Aber jetzt sollen die Angler wieder die Blöden sein, so wie immer? Recht so, die lassen sich alles gefallen, deshalb sind sie auch schuld.

Man kann das Ganze irgendwie nur noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Sarkasmus ertragen...

Grüße Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Mach Dir doch mal ein Bild und fahre mal im Februar hoch nach Heiligenhafen und mit dem Kutter raus.
> 
> Was da sowohl im Fehmarnbelt, rund um Fehmarn, in der Hohwachter Bucht als auch in Richtung Lübecker Bucht an Netzen steht, ist absolut heftig.
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich sofort, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass auch das sich drastisch ändern wird. Die Regulierungen sind ja noch nicht in Kraft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Mich macht das Ganze einfach nur furchtbar traurig.
> 
> Erstens wegen des Brüsseler Regulierungswahns.
> 
> ...



Ich bin jemand, der der EU prinzipiell sehr skeptisch gegenübersteht, aber genau hier macht sie was richtig. National lässt sich da nämlich gar nichts regeln.

Die Dorschbestände gehen drastisch zurück , also muss gehandelt werden. Das hat nichts mit Beschneidung irgendwelcher Freiheitsrechte zu tun.

Und bzgl. Interessenvertretung der Angler: Hier in Bayern formiert sich aktuell aus den Anglerverbänden heraus eine größere Gruppe, die auf EU-Ebene eine komplette Unterschutzstellung des Aals für 10 Jahre erreichen möchte. Initiiert wurde das nicht "von oben", sondern aus den Vereinen heraus. Finde ich gut.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt es ja seit ein paar Jahren Beschränkungen für die Berufsfischer in der Form, dass die nicht ständig schleppen dürfen, sondern ein paar Wochen Schlepperei folgen ein paar Wochen Pause, usw.

 Für den Fischbestand hat sich aber auch das nicht positiv ausgewirkt, weil in den Zeiträumen ohne Verbot einfach umso mehr gearbeitet wird.

 Hab mich vor ein paar Jahren (5 oder 6) mal mit einem Fischer unterhalten, damals bekamen die einen ganzen Euro pro Kg angelandetem ausgenommenen Dorsch von der Genossenschaft.

 Da wird das Meer ruiniert, ohne dass sich da noch jemand eine goldene Nase verdienen kann. Vom Fischbestand wie vor 30 Jahren ist man ohnehin Lichtjahre entfernt.

 Wäre das noch so, wie damals, dann müsste kein Angler auch nur ansatzweise darüber nachdenken, nach Norwegen zu fahren, um mal einen anständigen Fisch zu fangen. 

 Die Angeltourismusindustrie an Nord- und Ostsee  würde sich ein Loch in den Bauch freuen, gäbe es solche paradiesischen Zustände wie damals. Aber das ist offensichtlich nicht gewollt, anders ist es nicht zu erklären, wie und zu welchem Preis man mit dem Meer umgeht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich bin auch dafür das Angeln für die nächsten 10 jahre in DE zu verbieten. 
Somit haben alle Fische und Gewässer eine Chance auf Erholung.

:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Problem: Dorschmenge ist begrenzt.
Berufsfischer gehen bei schlechten Fängen pleite.
Angler kaufen sich bessere Tackle und fangen immer noch nichts.

Wo setzt hier die wirtschaftlich sinnvollste Lösung an?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dorschmenge ist erstens nicht begrenzt, sondern dynamisch.

Angler fangen angeblich wie Sau laut EU..

Fischer gehen bei den Preisen (um 1 Euro/Kilo) eh nicht auf Rosen (warum ist der Fisch so billig, wenns angeblich so wenig gibt...??)

EU DARF Freizeitfischerei gar nicht regeln.

EU-Zahlen stimmten nachweislich noch nie wirklich.





................
Ich bin daher dafür, den Anglern zuerst mal prophylaktisch  das Dorschangeln zu verbieten..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wo setzt hier die wirtschaftlich sinnvollste Lösung an?



Mit rein dt.Insellösungen (was die Freizeitfischerei angeht)zumindest 
NICHT.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Auch eine dynamische Menge ist begrenzt, durch die schwankende Anzahl der Dorsche.
Ob es wirklich zu wenig ist, ist unklar, aber es scheint, dass die Annahme, es sei zu wenig, ausreicht.
Der Angler füttert mit dem Fang keine Familie durch, der Berufsfischer schon. Daher wird ihnen am Tisch der Vorrang gewährt.

Ob der Bestand durch die Gesamtheit der Entnahme durch Angler und B-Fischer in Gefahr ist, dürfte die eigentliche, ungeklärte Frage sein.
In dem Fall ist so ein Baglimit akzeptabel, solange es dem Bestand und nicht allein der kommerziellen Fischerei dient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

nur nochmal zum begreifen:
Die EU DARF eigentlich Freizeitfischerei nicht regulieren, nur Berufsfischerei.........

Dass dazu Angler mit weniger Fang deutlich mehr Umsatz als Berufsfischer machen und zudem mehr Arbeitsplätze am Angeln als an der Fischerei hängen, sei nur am Rande angemerkt

Daher besser (Meeres)Angeln zumindest in Bürokrateutonien gleich  komplett verbieten, sonst schützen wir evtl. zu wenig...

Und bevor man EU-Bürokraten-Schützer zwingt, ihre (nachweislich) falschen Zahlen zu belegen und zu beweisen, ist vorsorgliches verbieten von Angeln immer der bessere Weg...


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bevor man EU-Bürokraten-Schützer zwingt, ihre (nachweislich) falschen Zahlen zu belegen und zu beweisen, ist vorsorgliches verbieten von Angeln immer der bessere Weg...



Hat überhaupt jemand richtige Zahlen? (Gesamtbestand)
30 Seiten Thread sind mir gerade zu viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

nein - es geht nur drum. wer die Deutungshoheit hat:
Und das beanspruchen EU Schützer- und Bürokratenxxxxxxx für sich!

Obwohl alleine bei der letzten Festlegung deren "wissenschaftliche" Zahlen für den Westdorsch 4 mal korrigiert werden mussten und für den Ostdorsch auf Grund Fehlern gar nicht zugelassen, sondern der Ostdorsch als "datenarm" eingestuft werden musste. 
Das zur "Seriosität deren Zahlen.........

Und auch nochmal, da das viele nicht zu bergeifen scheinen:
*Die EU DARF eigentlich Freizeitfischerei nicht regulieren, nur Berufsfischerei.........*

Die EU-Bürokraten/Schützer machens widerrechtlich trotzdem und die Mitgliederstaaten lassen das schlicht zu..


Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4530225#post4530225

und hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu (Tendenz aussterben) eben keine haltbaren Zahlen und Studien.
> 
> Zuerst wurden Anglerfänge gar nicht mit eingerechnet - also musste bei der Zahl der Anglerfänge der Bestand höher sein, sonst hätte die Berufsfischerquote nie ausgefischt werden können bzw. nicht der Bestand trotzdem auf niedrigen Niveau stabil bleiben bzw. nach entsprechenden fangunabhängigen Ereignissen (Salzwassereinstrom) sich sogar wiederaufbauend...
> 
> Jetzt werden Anglerfänge so hoch geschätzt,  das bei Einbeziehung schwedischer und dänischer Angler (zu denen es KEINERLEI Daten gibt!!) mehr Dorsch vom Angler gefangen werden würde, als es eigentlich geben soll - dass da was nicht zusammen passt, dazu muss man kein Adam Riese sein...


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl alleine bei der letzten Festlegung deren "wissenschaftliche" Zahlen für den Westdorsch 4 mal korrigiert werden mussten und für den Ostdorsch auf Grund Fehlern gar nicht zugelassen, sondern der Ostdorsch als "datenarm" eingestuft werden musste.



Die kommerzielle Dorschquote wird übrigens nach dem MSY, (maximaler nachhaltiger Ertrag) berechnet. Wenn der Bestand nicht bekannt ist, wird es schwer, die maximal verträgliche Entnahmemenge zu bestimmen.
Jegliche Quote ist ein Blindflug.
Daher wird wohl die aus EU-Sicht marginale Freizeitfischerei als weitere Störquelle betrachtet und Regulierungen unterworfen, auch wenn nicht rechtmäßig ist, ziehen schon genug mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> auch wenn nicht rechtmäßig ist, ziehen schon genug mit.


Und das soll wen und warum beruhigen?

Man müsste da als Angler normalerweise Brüssel stürmen und in Schutt und Asche legen (nicht ganz Brüssel, nur EU Sitz natürlich) und jeden Regierungssitz von Mitgliedsstaaten, die sich das von Brüssel gefallen lassen...

hab Blutdruck.......................




PS:
Der bürokrateutonsiche Michel hat 2 Probleme..
1.:
Er war schon immer obrigkeitshörig
2.:
Er akzeptiert das Schützerpxxxx als Obrigkeitsinstanz, obwohl die nur Spendensammelindustrie sind...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch nochmal, da das viele nicht zu bergeifen scheinen:
> *Die EU DARF eigentlich Freizeitfischerei nicht regulieren, nur Berufsfischerei.........*



Erkläre mal, warum dem so sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weil die Freizeitfischerei nicht bei der EU, sondern bei deren Mitgliedsstaaten liegt, analog Fischereirecht in der BRD > Föderalismus, und im Gegensatz zur Berufsfischereiregulierung, die bei der EU liegt.


----------



## scp (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dorschmenge ist erstens nicht begrenzt, sondern dynamisch.
> 
> Angler fangen angeblich wie Sau laut EU..
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die Freizeitfischerei nicht bei der EU, sondern bei deren Mitgliedsstaaten liegt, analog Fischereirecht in der BRD > Föderalismus, und im Gegensatz zur Berufsfischereiregulierung, die bei der EU liegt.



Der Eingriff der EU erfolgt aber nicht durch direkten Eingriff in Fischerei- oder Angelbestimmungen, sondern über die Naturschutzschiene (FFH). Die setzen z.B. Schutzzonen fest oder setzen Tierarten auf Rote Listen. Und damit sind die Länder in der Umsetzungspflicht. Gleiches gilt für Landwirtschaftsthemen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Doch, wie beim Wolfsbarsch bereits geschehen, das geht direkt in Schonzeiten und Schonmaß wie Fangbergrenzung bei Freizeitfischerei eingegriffen, analog den Bestimmungen für Berufsfischer, aber eben ohne Rechtsgrundlage.

Da hat die EU aktiv (und widerrechtlich, wie gesagt) direkt eingegriffen, und ruckzuck nach dem ersten Jahr auch sofort (genauso widerrechtlich) nun das Baglimit für Angler um 2/3 gekürzt..


----------



## stefan0975 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich persönlich denke, gegen eine Quote von 5 Stück pro Tag ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, dass ist deutlich mehr, als ich als Eigenbedarf geltend machen kann  Im Süßwasser fordert doch auch keiner, unbegrenzte Stückzahlen an Karpfen etc. entnehmen zu dürfen... Ich denke, es sollte eher das Schonmaß hochgesetzt werden, 60cm oder so, dann wären 5 Stück schon auch eine ganze Menge...

Das was hier gefordert wird, ist eine Aufrechterhaltung der Fangmenge die deutlich über der z. B. in Norwegen erlaubten liegt. Wenn ich da 20 kg Filet mitnehmen kann, bedeutet dies die Menge von 10 vernünftigen Fischen verteilt auf einen Zeitraum von 7-14 Tagen, also ca. die Entnahme von 1 Fisch pro Tag und das aus Gewässern, die deutlich produktiver als die Ostsee sein dürften...reicht aber auch vollkommen aus, wenn man Angeln nicht als Fleischmacherei sondern als schönes Hobby betreibt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Ein Kilo Dorschfilet kostet im Laden zwischen 12 und 14 Euro.
> Ich kenne einige Angler die verkaufen das Dorschfilet  in wesentlich besserer Qualität als im Laden für den gleichen Preis an Restaurant oder Privatpersonen.
> Am Wochende fahren Kutter von Warnemünde,Rostock,Fehmarn ,Heiligenhafen,Laboe,Rügen...Kleinboote von Langeland...usw.
> Rechne das auf ein Jahr hoch.
> ...



Die Angler, die das machen gehören angezeigt.Und wenn jemand Kenntnis davon hat, sollte er es im eigenen Interesse und im Interesse der anderen, ordentlichen Angler tun.

Da müssen dann nur die leiden, die sich falsch verhalten und nicht unschuldige.

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, diese Angler fangen vielleicht gut, aber doch nur dann, wenn es was zu fangen gibt.

Wie mir die Hysterie diese Zeit auf den Sack geht.

Angler schaffen es jedenfalls sicher nicht den Bestand einer Art in einem Meer auszurotten.


----------



## A-tom-2 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

stefan0975
|good:


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Zu den Mengen,ja ich glaube durchaus, das mindestens 30 % der Fische von Freizeitfischern entnommen wird.



Wie kann man so was nur glauben? Da streikt mein gesunder Menschenverstand komplett.

Sicher gibt es Angler, die übertreiben und gierig nur Filet machen wollen, aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Im Gebirgsbach, im Karpfenteich, im Forellenpuff und im normalen Leben.

Der Fischbestand egal, welcher Art, sollte auch geschützt werden. Aber nicht mit sinnlosen Mengenbeschränkungen nur für Angler. Das betrifft, dann eh nur die, die nicht an der Küste wohnen.

Wenn ich hier lese, wie Angler gegen Angler argumentieren, dann wird mir schlecht, wenn ich an die anglerfeindlichen sogenannten "Naturschutzverbände" denke.

Schaltet endlich mal Euer Gehirn ein, sofern es nicht überlastet ist.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



stefan0975 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, gegen eine Quote von 5 Stück pro Tag ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, dass ist deutlich mehr, als ich als Eigenbedarf geltend machen kann  Im Süßwasser fordert doch auch keiner, unbegrenzte Stückzahlen an Karpfen etc. entnehmen zu dürfen... Ich denke, es sollte eher das Schonmaß hochgesetzt werden, 60cm oder so, dann wären 5 Stück schon auch eine ganze Menge...
> 
> Das was hier gefordert wird, ist eine Aufrechterhaltung der Fangmenge die deutlich über der z. B. in Norwegen erlaubten liegt. Wenn ich da 20 kg Filet mitnehmen kann, bedeutet dies die Menge von 10 vernünftigen Fischen verteilt auf einen Zeitraum von 7-14 Tagen, also ca. die Entnahme von 1 Fisch pro Tag und das aus Gewässern, die deutlich produktiver als die Ostsee sein dürften...reicht aber auch vollkommen aus, wenn man Angeln nicht als Fleischmacherei sondern als schönes Hobby betreibt




Sagt mal, was ist an der Ausfuhrbestimmung in Norwegen nicht zu verstehen?

Die 15kg sind kein fanglimit sondern eine Ausfuhrbestimmung..eine Menge welche für Privatpersonen unverzollt ausgeführt werden dürfen.

KEIN FANGLIMIT!

Wenn der private Angler in Norwegen 500 kg fängt...verzehrt wegschmeisst etc. ...egal. Er darf aber nur 15 kg Fisch aus Norwegen ausführen.


Aber jutt...5 Fische pro Angler...pro Angeltag.
Wer macht dann solche Fahrten noch?
Doch nur die Küstenbewohner mit eigenem Boot.

Für die Anbieter wird also diese Einnahmequelle....blubb
Oder es wird halt auf dem Kutter beschissen. dann werden wohl einige unerwünschten Dorsche über Bord gehen und nur die dicksten das Land erreichen.
(Wird übrigens auch in der Berufsfischerei so gemacht.)

Ich habe einen anderen Vorschlag. Den Fisch in den Fischtheken reduzieren. Dort wird immer noch viel zu viel entsorgt. Wenn man Dorschfilet haben will muss man dann halt schnell zum Lebensmittelladen...und nicht erst am späten Nachmittag.

Und..jeder betreibt das Hobby halt anders.....der vernünftige Grund zum Angeln ist die Nahrungsbeschaffung. Also Fleisch machen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wie kann man so was nur glauben? Da streikt mein gesunder Menschenverstand komplett.
> 
> Sicher gibt es Angler, die übertreiben und gierig nur Filet machen wollen, aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Im Gebirgsbach, im Karpfenteich, im Forellenpuff und im normalen Leben.
> 
> ...



#6

Ich sagte doch..

Angler= 90% dumm.  

Jaja ich weiss... |supergri

Im Eingangsthread steht aber nichts von einer EU- Regelung.
Die EU- Regelung betrifft doch nur die angebliche Angelverbotszonen...welche...was offenbar unklar ist aber nur von Deutschland evtl. falsch umgesetzt wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Auch wenns anscheinend ein emotionales Thema ist, bitte ich grundsätzlich um vernünftigen Ton und Diskussion ohne persönliche Anmache.

Ohne konkreten Grund und Anlass, aber weil ich das kommen sehe..

Danke....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, wie beim Wolfsbarsch bereits geschehen, das geht direkt in Schonzeiten und Schonmaß wie Fangbergrenzung bei Freizeitfischerei eingegriffen, analog den Bestimmungen für Berufsfischer, aber eben ohne Rechtsgrundlage.
> 
> Da hat die EU aktiv (und widerrechtlich, wie gesagt) direkt eingegriffen, und ruckzuck nach dem ersten Jahr auch sofort (genauso widerrechtlich) nun das Baglimit für Angler um 2/3 gekürzt..



Das ist nach Meinung der EU nicht widerrechtlich, da hier die Verordnung nicht in die Fischereirechte der Binnengewässer eingreift, sondern sich ausschließlich auf die Meeresressourcen bezieht.

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/uploads/media/OJ_JOL_2016_022_R_0001_DE_TXT.pdf

Zitate:

"Es ist Aufgabe des Rates, Maßnahmen zur Festsetzung und Aufteilung der Fangmöglichkeiten, gegebenenfalls
einschließlich bestimmter damit operativ verbundener Bedingungen, zu erlassen. Gemäß Artikel 16 Absatz 4 der
Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 sollten die Fangmöglichkeiten im Einklang mit den Zielen der Gemeinsamen
Fischereipolitik nach Artikel 2 Absatz 2 der genannten Verordnung festgelegt werden. Gemäß Artikel 16 Absatz
1 der genannten Verordnung sollte die Aufteilung der Fangmöglichkeiten auf die Mitgliedstaaten für jeden
Mitgliedstaat für jeden Fischbestand bzw. jede Fischerei eine relative Stabilität der Fischereitätigkeit gewährleisten."


"„Freizeitfischerei“ nichtgewerbliche Fischerei, bei der *lebende aquatische Meeresressourcen* beispielsweise im Rahmen
der Freizeitgestaltung, des Fremdenverkehrs oder des Sports gefangen werden;"

Ob die Sichtweise der EU hier stichhaltig ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Logisch biegen die sich das zurecht..
Richtiger wirds aber nicht und das sehen Verbände eben auch konkret anders.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

was hier einige auch mal bedenken sollten!!!!   in anderen ländern ist c&r  erlaubt,gerne gesehen oder sogar vorschrift.  wenn bei uns eine stückzahlbeschränkung kommt,dann heist das bei erreichen ist das angeln zu beenden!!!


----------



## hans albers (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Angler= 90% dumm.




also.....
wenn man so argumentiert,
wird das eigene argument zur wahrheit.





mal die rosarote brille abnehmen...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Muss das jetzt echt sein?
Gerade kurz nach dem hier?
Ehrlich?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenns anscheinend ein emotionales Thema ist, bitte ich grundsätzlich um vernünftigen Ton und Diskussion ohne persönliche Anmache.
> 
> Ohne konkreten Grund und Anlass, aber weil ich das kommen sehe..
> 
> Danke....


----------



## hans albers (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

nee ,....muss nicht sein,
deswegen der smilie....


ich diskutiere gerne..
aber der ton macht die musik.

"off topic und aus"


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da nützt der smilie auch nix mehr.

Die Ansage war klar.

Und da es scheinbar nicht anders geht:
Der näxte kassiert dafür Punkte.

Und ab hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema, das Thema persönliche Anmache ist durch und wird hier nicht weiter diskutiert, sondern das wird befolgt.


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen, ist ein sehr,sehr guter Vorschlag. Viele haben ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 45cm. In der Richtung sollte es sich für Angler und Fischer auch bewegen.

In Dänemark ist es nur 35cm. 38cm (bzw. 35cm) ist einfach Kinderstube und Fleisch ist sowieso kaum dran. Also warum das Mindestmaß nicht erhöhen?


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



hans albers schrieb:


> nee ,....muss nicht sein,
> deswegen der smilie....
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn Du Dir den Schuh anziehen musst...bitte sehr.

Das war nur eine Feststellung meinerseits und leider immer wieder nicht nur hier im Forum bestätigt.

Ich will mich im Grunde dabei nicht immer unbedingt ausschliessen...


Aber wenn... z.b. Angler hier in diesem Thread  mit dem Thema Norwegen anfangen und eine Ausfuhrbegrenzung mit einem Fanglimit auf einer Stufe stellen...

Ein Fanglimit welches ohne irgendwelche verlässlichen Zahlen Statistiken etc.. befürworten...
Eine mehrjährige Schonzeit 8welche nur Angler betreffen)  für Aale befürworten..
Ost/ Nordsee mit dem Teich um die Ecke vergleichen...

Und viele viele andere Dinge..Beschränkungen, Vorschriften, vorauseilender Gehorsam, den Schützerirrsin ...

lieber Kröten schlucken weil es ja schlimmer kommen könnte ...statt sich zu wehren..


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen, ist ein sehr,sehr guter Vorschlag. Viele haben ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 45cm. In der Richtung sollte es sich für Angler und Fischer auch bewegen.
> 
> In Dänemark ist es nur 35cm. 38cm (bzw. 35cm) ist einfach Kinderstube und Fleisch ist sowieso kaum dran. Also warum das Mindestmaß nicht erhöhen?




Nur für Angler?

Und die Berufsfischer dürfen weiterhin alles raus fischen (was in die Maschenweite passt) und wenn der 1. Fang nicht die gewünschte Qualität hat wieder zurück kippen?

Auch geht es nicht allein um die Angler. Auch ein Berufszweig lebt von diesen Anglern.

Wie sieht deren Zukunft aus wenn ein Fanglimit eingeführt wird?


----------



## hans albers (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

moin

also :
wenn es mit dem bestand des dorsches schlecht aussieht,
auch wenn der "angler" erstmal nicht hauptursächlich dazu beigetragen hat,
das es so gekommen ist,
muss ich aber doch daran mitarbeiten, 
das es nicht noch schlimmer wird,
oder???

und wie gesagt, der einfluss der sogenann. "freizeitfischerei"
ist grösser, als mancher denkt bzw. warhaben möchte.

meine meinung.


das erhöhte mindestmass könnte auch helfen.
(wenn es denn kontrolliert wird, interessiert auf dem kutter meist sowieso keinen)


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur für Angler?
> 
> Und die Berufsfischer dürfen weiterhin alles raus fischen (was in die Maschenweite passt) und wenn der 1. Fang nicht die gewünschte Qualität hat wieder zurück kippen?
> 
> ...




Nee, ich hab doch geschrieben "Angler und Fischer". #h


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also :
> wenn es mit dem bestand des dorsches schlecht aussieht,
> ...



Warum etwas schützen wenn dies eh über kurz oder lang bald nicht mehr geben wird?
Thema Klimawandel, einströmendes Salzwasser

Davon ab kannst Du natürlich für Dich frei entscheiden ob Du auf Dorsch angelst oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch ein Berufszweig lebt von diesen Anglern.
> 
> Wie sieht deren Zukunft aus wenn ein Fanglimit eingeführt wird?


Das ist auch etwas was viele vergessen.
Angeln ist zwar ein Hobby, aber von Anglern und rund um Angler leben mehr Menschen als von der Berufsfischerei....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ein Wehren wäre nur möglich, wenn sich alle einig sind.
> Das wird aber nicht passieren, die Ansichten zu einzelnen Themen sind nun mal unterschiedlich.
> Hardliner in beide Richtungen sind da wenig hilfreich.



Naja, ein ALLE wird nicht nötig sein. Es muss sich nur eine grosse Mehrheit unter den Anglern finden.

Ich sag ja..Angler = 90% dumm.


----------



## hans albers (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Warum etwas schützen wenn dies eh
> über kurz oder lang bald nicht mehr geben wird?
> Thema Klimawandel, einströmendes Salzwasser




ja , stimmt, dann könnte man aber auch gleich sagen:
"nach mir die sinflut"...

ist irgendwie nicht meine auffassung von
bewusstem leben...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist auch etwas was viele vergessen.
> Angeln ist zwar ein Hobby, aber von Anglern und rund um Angler leben mehr Menschen als von der Berufsfischerei....



In der Lausitz hängen ca. 34.000 Arbeitsplätze von der Braunkohle ab. Und du weißt sicher, was da gerade (aus guten Gründen) passiert.

Das Argument Arbeitsplätze wird da nicht ziehen.


----------



## scp (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wie kann man so was nur glauben? Da streikt mein gesunder Menschenverstand komplett.
> 
> 
> Der Fischbestand egal, welcher Art, sollte auch geschützt werden. Aber nicht mit sinnlosen Mengenbeschränkungen nur für Angler. Das betrifft, dann eh nur die, die nicht an der Küste wohnen.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp...
Schalte doch einfach mal Google ein....dort gibt es eine Suchfunktion....ein Tipp von mir.....der internationale Rat für Meeresforschung
Da werden alle Fänge mit einbezogen.Informationen über die Biomasse der Ostsee gibt es dort auch.
Es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, das nicht schon vor einigen Jahren die Reissleine gezogen worden ist.
Jetzt wo es vieleicht schon zu spät ist, werden Massnahmen ergriffen.Und dazu gehört natürlich auch und in erster Linie die Berufsfischerei und die unsägliche Nebenerwerbsfischerei.
Aber auch die Freizeitfischerei.
Ein so weiter kann es nicht geben.
Wenn die Spirale sich weiter dreht, fängt bald keiner mehr  Dorsche.

Aber die Ignoranz macht anscheinend nicht mal vor alten Kollegen halt..die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten..alles gute Fische ....zwischen 38 und 45 cm.Und gestern war gut....
...Der Arlinghaus ....mach Dir einfach mal die Mühe....und schau selber nach...er gilt doch sonst auch hier als Kapazität.


----------



## Kay63 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wie würde es denn aussehen, wenn das Limit kommt. Angenommen du hast ein Boot für einen Tag gemietet. Wenn man Glück (oder eben Pech) hat, fängt man in den ersten 2 Stunden seine Quote, tritt den Heimweg an bzw. angelt auf Platte oder Ähnliches weiter. Fische unter einem halben Meter sind eh ziemlich wendig und entkommen meist. So kann man ein bischen mehr Zeit verbringen.

Andere kaufen vielleicht Tourischeine für die Familie nehmen Mama und Kinder mit aufs Boot und können so 20 Dorsche mitnehmen. Vielleicht gibt es auch Angler, die zwischendrin mal kurz anlanden, um wieder bei null beginnen zu können. Ganz schwarze Schafe übergeben ihren Fang wieder dem Meer, wenn die Kontrolle naht.
Sicherlich gibt es noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, das Limit zu umgehen.

Überhaupt, wer soll das Ganze kontrollieren? Ich bin nur 2,3 mal im Jahr an der See angeln, aber sowohl auf dem Boot, als auch am Strand bin ich in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht kontrolliert worden.

Was ich damit meine ist, ich glaube nicht, dass durch diese Regelung ein signifikant positiver Effekt auf den Dorschbestand erzielt wird. Die Schlupflöcher wären viel zu groß. Für diejenigen, die glauben, den Dorsch damit zu retten, bleibt sicher ein angenehmes Gefühl, etwas erreicht zu haben. Man sollte sich dann in 5 Jahren noch mal unterhalten, was es gebracht hat.

Für alle diejenigen, die gern ein paar mehr als 5 Dorsche mitnehmen würden (mich eingeschlossen), bleibt die Wahl Angeln oder nicht. Hunderte von Kilometern fahren, eine Traumstart hinlegen und dann mittendrin aufhören. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken.

Warten wir mal ab, ob die Regelung kommt und wie die Statements ausfallen.

Petri an alle Angler ob nun pro oder Kontra!
Kay


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Überhaupt, wer soll das Ganze kontrollieren? Ich bin nur 2,3 mal im Jahr an der See angeln, aber sowohl auf dem Boot, als auch am Strand bin ich in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht kontrolliert worden.
> 
> Was ich damit meine ist, ich glaube nicht, dass durch diese Regelung ein signifikant positiver Effekt auf den Dorschbestand erzielt wird. Die Schlupflöcher wären viel zu groß. Für diejenigen, die glauben, den Dorsch damit zu retten, bleibt sicher ein angenehmes Gefühl, etwas erreicht zu haben. Man sollte sich dann in 5 Jahren noch mal unterhalten, was es gebracht hat.


Es soll damit auch kein eigentlicher Effekt für den Dorsch erzielt werden, sondern nur das Dorschangeln durch immer unattraktiver machen Stück für Stück abgeschafft werden..
Es geht nicht um Dorschschutz - es geht ums Abschaffen der Freizeitfischerei, des Angelns..

Dass das nicht kontrollierbar ist, ist eh jedem klar ausser den Brüsseler Chaosbürokraten (und ihren  Claqueuren der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie), die alles zu Tode regeln wollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> ...


----------



## scp (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Einführung einer Schonzeit von November bis April.
Einrichtung von Schongebieten.
Verbot der Nebenerwerbsfischerei.
Verbot von Schleppnetzen.Begrenzung der Stückzahlen für Angler.Strenge Kontrollen.
Aber  ich glaube ,das einzige was wirklich hilft, ist ein generelles Fangverbot für die nächsten fünf Jahre.Für alle.So bitter das auch ist.Aber das ist nicht durchführbar.
Ich bin leidenschaftlich und gerne rausgefahren und habe reichlich Fisch mit nach Hause genommen.
Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.Leider.Ich werde mich nicht mehr dran beteiligen.Muss halt jeder selber wissen.
Nicht die Dorschangler sind dran,sondern der Dorsch und alles was damit zusammen hängt,Kultur,Fremdenverkehr,Kutterbesatzung,Nahrungsreserve,
Angeläden,Fischerei,Geschichte....Selbst wenn sich der Bestand wieder kurzfristig erholt...die Biomasse befindet sich jetzt oder in naher Zukunft in einem Bereich wo der Bestand sich nicht wieder erholen kann.Siehe Neufundland,Nordsee oder die Doggerbank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur, dass es für diese Behauptungen keinerlei gesicherte Zahlen gibt und die EU bei jeder Quotenfestlegung ihre Zahlen immer wieder korrigieren muss und/oder diese am Ende nicht zugelassen werden.
Reine, populistische Schützerpropaganda, auf die man nicht reinfallen sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn einer den Dorsch retten will soll er zusehen, dass in die Ostsee mehr Salzwasser fliesst.
und nicht nur alle 10 Jahre wie derzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



zander67 schrieb:


> beim Mefo angeln in Dänemark (2012 - 2015) waren die kleinen Dorsche schon fast eine Plage, in der Dämmerung fast jeder Wurf ein Minidorsch, habe das Angeln dann abgebrochen.


Du bist doch nur Angler - und wenn von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie bezahlte "Wissenschaftler" sagen, der Dorsch stirbt aus, obwohl sie keine gesicherten Zahlen dazu haben, irrst Du Dich eben als Angler und das waren nur irgendwelche Dorschzombies, die Du gefangen hast!

Oder Du hast nur die letzten Jungdorsche der gesamten Ostsee eben komplett als Schwarm erwischt ....


Dass die Fischer dieses Jahr angeblich recht schnell ihre Dorsche fingen, zur Zeit auch (trotz mickriger Fänge der Angler) die Fischer z. B. auf Langeland auch sehr gut fangen, sind sicher auch nur alles Märchen, welche Fischer erzählen um mehr Steuern bezahlen zu dürfen wg. guter Fänge... 

Das Dorschangeln gehört erst mal richtig verboten, dann kommen auch für "Wissenschaftler" keine solch störenden Kommentare, dass man massenhaft Jungdorsch fängt, dens gar nicht geben dürfte....

Das von den Minidorschen ging ja auch bei Brandungsanglern noch bis in den letzten Herbst/Winter hinein, davon ab, siehe bei den Wettbewerben..


----------



## scp (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, dass es für diese Behauptungen keinerlei gesicherte Zahlen gibt und die EU bei jeder Quotenfestlegung ihre Zahlen immer wieder korrigieren muss und/oder diese am Ende nicht zugelassen werden.
> Reine, populistische Schützerpropaganda, auf die man nicht reinfallen sollte.


Weisst Du,ich weiss wovon ich Rede.Ich habe etliche Jahre in der Ostsee gefischt.
Ich kenne etliche Leute die an der Küste wohnen.Ich bin gut informiert.
Eine kleine Hochrechnung von mir.
Als es noch richtige Schwärme im Sommer gab. 45 Leute auf den Kutter.
Davon konnten 15 gut fischen,die hatten im Schnitt 60 Fische,die anderen dreissig Angler im Schnitt 30 Fische,die schlechteren 15 im Schnitt.
Macht 2000 Fische,im Schnitt 2Kilo.
Das sind 4Tonnen.
Damals sind die Kutter, z.b In Eckenrförde,kaum zu glauben noch 6 Tage die Woche rausgefahren.Und da gab sogar noch drei Kutter.
Heute werden im Schnitt bei 45 Angler in Eckerförde im Schnitt 200 Fische gefangen..an guten Tagen.Es gibt kaum noch Dorsch der abgeschöpft werrden kann.Der muss geschützt werden.
Das mit dem Salzgehalt ,sorry darauf gehe ich nicht weiter ein.
Soviel Hintergrundwissen setze ich voraus.Die Hoffnung ist auch zerplatzt.

Wäre nett wenn Du auf Argumente eingehst.
Mit  sponsorenunterstützenden Propaganda kann ich nichts anfangen.Sorry.


----------



## Kay63 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

So macht eben jeder so seine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Ich kann nur aus eigenem erleben bestätigen, dass in den letzten 3 Jahren so gut wie selten zuvor gefangen wurde. Um die Jahrtausendwende sah es mal echt mau aus.

Und mal ehrlich: Die Vermutung, das der Dorsch ausstirbt, begleitet uns nun schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten. Dieses Argument wird immer mal wieder hervorgeholt. Wenn die Dorschbestände vergrößert werden sollen, müssten Leute an einen Tisch, die etwas davon verstehen. Unabhängige Wissenschaftler, Fischer und Angler; keine populistischen Politiker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Weisst Du,ich weiss wovon ich Rede.Ich habe etliche Jahre in der Ostsee gefischt.



Ich bin seit 35  Jahren an der Ostsee, und es gab immer riesige Schwankungen beim Dorsch. Zudem habe ich ständigen Kontakt sowohl mit dem DFV wie auch mit Vermietern vor Ort, Kutterkäptn`s, Bootsvermietern, der EGOH etc. durch meinen Job...

Ich maße mir also auch ein gewisses Wissen an ...

Dass das seit Mitte 80er insgesamt eher abnimmt mit Dorschen, stimmt - aber lange nicht in dem von Dir gezeichneten Maße. Und das hat andere Gründe als Angler, vom Klima angefangen bis zu besserer Navigation der Berufsfischer (auch kleinere Spots gezielt leerfischen) und besseres Gerät (größerer Kugeln/Rollen), mit dem man auch Steingrund und Riffe befischen kann.

Dass nach den 90ern zudem Fangschiffe aus dem Osten (Polen) auch noch dazukamen, hatte richtig Schaden angerichtet - da sind aber Gott sei Dank auch schnell viele pleite gegangen.

Ebenso ist das gezielte abfischen von Steinriffs mit den heutigen Schleppgeschirren mit größeren Kugeln möglich, was früher einfach nicht ging.

Und wenn dann aber selbst die EU die Zahlen der eigenen Bürokratie beim Westdorsch 4 mal anpassen und beim Ostdorsch zurückziehen muss, weil die Daten als so fehlerhaft nachgewiesen wurden, kann man das eben nicht ernst nehmen.

Viel interessanter ist die momentan zu beobachtende Verschiebung der Anglerfänge (kaum noch was westlich Fehmarn, mehr östlich), während gleichzeitig die Fischer dort noch gut bis sehr gut fangen (was im Gegensatz zu Anglerfängen relativ sicher dokumentiert ist) ..

Dass auf Langeland z. B. eher schlecht gefangen wird von Anglern, die Fischer gleichzeitig die Kisten mit vollgefressenen Dorschen (voller Krabben) voll haben, kann man konstatieren..

Ebenso dass in den letzten Jahren extrem viel Nachwuchs beim Dorsch durch Salzwassereintrag und Sauerstoffanreicherung auf- und durchkam, ebenso die mit reingekommenen Köhler.

Dass hier teilweise vielleicht eine Nahrungskonkurrenz bestehen könnte (gerade westlich, wo sich viele der Köhler rumtreiben) und Dorsch noch mehr auf Krabben als sonst ausweichen (und Angler deswegen da schlechter fangen), ist ne Theorie ohne jeden Beweis von mir.. 

Der Einfluss der Dorsch-Sprotten-Schaukel über all die genannten Bedingungen hinaus ist auch noch ein wichtiger Faktor, ebenso wie das Wetter speziell diesen Winter und Frühjahr, das komplett aus dem Rahmen fiel.

Das gleiche "Untergangsszenario" gabs auch Anfang der 80er Jahre, wo dann auch 1 - oder 2 Winter mit Salzwassereinbrüchen kamen und daraufhin hervorragende Fänge ab Mitte 80er für einige Jahre bescherte. Und auch nach der Jahrtausendwende nochmal das gleiche Spiel.

Das alles sind natürlich Faktoren, die sich schlagartig verbessern, wenn man Angler ausschaltet, statt die wirklichen Probleme anzugehen, gelle????

*Und wäre der Bestand so schlecht wie immer propagiert, würden die Angler eh keine 5 oder 10 Fische pro Tag fangen und daher wäre die geplante Maßnahme eh witz, wirkungs- und sinnlos..*

*Sinn macht das daher wie jetzt geplant und angedacht nur, um Angler abzuschrecken und so Stück für Stück die Freizeitfischerei zu eliminieren, weil dadurch auch die anglerische Infrastruktur  (Pensionen, Camping, Angelläden vor Ort, Kutter, Bootsvermietung etc) am schnellsten pleite zu kriegen ist und somit der Untergang des Angeln beschleunigt werden kann...*

Denkt mal drüber nach................

Würde jetzt mit 10 Dorschen angefangen als Baglimit, sinds nächtes Jahr 5, darauf 3, dann 1.

Sieht man ja am Wolfsbarsch...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 35 Jahren an der Ostsee, und es gab immer riesige Schwankungen beim Dorsch. Zudem habe ich ständigen Kontakt sowohl mit dem DFV wie auch mit Vermietern vor Ort, Kutterkäptn`s, Bootsvermietern, der EGOH etc. durch meinen Job...
> 
> Ich maße mir also auch ein gewisses Wissen an ...
> 
> ...



Tja und dabei wird immer Missachtet, das die Angler mehr Umsatz erbringen, als alle Fischer an den Küsten in MV zusammen-es ist lächerlich was bei denen umgesetzt wird und im Gegensatz dazu eine Anglertruppe bringt die sich eine Woche an der Küste bewegt und angelt!


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Als es noch richtige Schwärme im Sommer gab. 45 Leute auf den Kutter.
> Davon konnten 15 gut fischen,die hatten im Schnitt 60 Fische,die anderen dreissig Angler im Schnitt 30 Fische,die schlechteren 15 im Schnitt.
> Macht 2000 Fische,im Schnitt 2Kilo.
> Das sind 4Tonnen.
> Damals sind die Kutter, z.b In Eckenrförde,kaum zu glauben noch 6 Tage die Woche rausgefahren.Und da gab sogar noch drei Kutter.



Das war vielleicht 1985. Wobei, wenn einer dort damals nicht angeln konnte, hat der auch keine 15 gefangen, sondern 2 von außen gehakt. Und 2 Kg Durchschnitt ist außerdem reichlich übertrieben, das wären im Schnitt 60-er Fische. Nie im Leben!



scp schrieb:


> Heute werden im Schnitt bei 45 Angler in Eckernförde im Schnitt 200 Fische gefangen..an guten Tagen. Es gibt kaum noch Dorsch der abgeschöpft werden kann. Der muss geschützt werden.



Jo, das ist die Realität heutzutage, aber auch schon die letzten 10 Jahre. Man kann auch beobachten, dass z.T. von den guten Stellen weggefahren wird, wenn des Käptn's Limit erreicht ist. Da besteht durchaus ein Interesse, Resourcen zu schonen. An anderer Stelle aber eben nicht.

Und was soll ein Schonmaß von 60 cm für Angler, wenn die BF mit ihren Netzen weiterhin die 35-er abmurksen?

Da dürfte es ziemlich unmöglich werden überhaupt die 5 Stück pro Tag zu erreichen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich bin ja nur ein dummer junge und auf die paar Semester Biostudium kann ich mir heute auch nichts mehr einbilden. Aber wenn man allgemein die Biomasse europäischer Gewässer ansieht, so stellt man fest, das die Menge rückläufig ist. 

Dafür haben wir Nährstoffe durch Kunststoffe und Microkunststoffe ersetzt.

Die Fischbrut, die jenes für lecker Plankton hält.....sind die Angler schuld?


Es gibt zig Parameter die sich verändert haben und weiter verändern werden, aber der Angler ist ganz bestimmt das Zünglein an der Waage:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es an Euren Gewässern, südlich der Elbe, keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt und an uns Nordlichter natürlich gerne und jederzeit Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, damit wir Eure Forellenbäche mal so richtig plündern und anschließend mit mehreren Kühlboxen voller Rückenfilets die Heimreise antreten können, richtig?
> 
> Das ist aber Schade, dann bin ich nämlich dafür, dass Euch dieses Recht bei uns auch nicht zusteht. Also:
> PRO BAGLIMIT!!! und gegen als Angler getarnte FLEISCHMACHER an unseren Küsten!!!
> Ach ja, ihr dürft Euren Urlaub natürlich gerne nach Norge, ach Mist, da ist ja auch begrenzt, dann eben sonstwohin verlegen, wenn Euch 5 Dorsche pro Tag nicht ausreichen.



Finde ich klasse Umschrieben. #6


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Testudo schrieb:


> Aber wenn man allgemein die Biomasse europäischer Gewässer ansieht, so stellt man fest, das die Menge rückläufig ist.


 
 Erstaunlich gell, obwohl immer mehr Menschen immer länger leben, fressen und kacken (das mit dem länger leben glaube ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber man kann die Propagandamaschinerie ja mal mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen  ) und wir in D auch noch einen deutlichen landwirtschaftlichen Überschuß für die ganze Welt produzieren.



Testudo schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir Nährstoffe durch Kunststoffe und Microkunststoffe ersetzt.



Wenn du glaubst, dass das unser einziges Problem ist, dann werde glücklich damit. 

 Die westliche Ostsee hat das große Glück, dass dort keine größeren Flüsse einmünden. Todeszonen gibt es da nicht. Die gibt's aber weiter östlich von Rügen. Dort wo Oder, Weichsel und Co. münden inkl. ihrer Giftfrachten.

 Aber jedes Gift läuft sich irgendwann mal tot, da ist es einfach verbraucht bzw. weit genug verdünnt. 

 Also ich persönlich werde da weiter ab und zu mal nach Fehmarn pilgern und notfalls die Fische auch in einer Plastiktüte unter der Jacke verstecken.

 Solange in meiner Blutbahn kein Microplastik nachgewiesen wird, ist das Zeug wohl nicht in der Lage, meine Darmwände zu durchdringen. Und bei den Fischen schaut das sicher nicht anders aus. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Sven,

mir ist bewusst das weitaus mehr Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.

Umfassend ist das auch nicht von uns hier zu klären, aber eins ist sicher. 

Die Angler sind nicht *DIE* Ursache.

Und wenn die Regulierungswut ausufert habe ich auch kein Problem mit Plastiktüten unter der Jacke ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Plastiktüte....

hmmmm...

könnte schönes Synomym werden.....

Wie:
EU zwingt Angler zu Plastiktüten

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## scp (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Der Plastikmüll in den Meeren ist auch kein Problem.
Macht Spass  z.B um Indnosien 30 Meilen nur durch Plastikflaschen zu fahren.Der Mikromüll ist natürlich auch nur eine grüne Spinnerei.Die Überfischung der Meere ebenfalls.
 Disskussionen mit sogennanten Fachleuten habe ich bereits genug mit Kollegen im Angelverein geführt.
Warum in einen tollen renaturierten Fluss keine Zander,Welse Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen gehören.
In den angeschlossenen Altarmen Karauschen und Schleien,im Fluss Hechte und Barben,Schmerlen.Sinnlos und Zeitverschwendung.Obwohl hier gepunktet werden kann in der Öffentlichkeit.Aber da werden lieber noch zusätzlichRegenbogenforellen im Baggersee ausgesezt.
Und um das Fischen in Bedrängnis zu bringen, reicht eigentlich jou Tube oder ein Blick in Karpfenzeitungen.Da für braucht es keine EU.
In den Niederlanden oder Irland hat der Wolfsbarsch oder der Hecht einen höheren Stellenwert als Sportfisch und bringt einfach in Bezug auf Tourismus mehr ein.Da hat Fischen bei vielen Anglern ein anderen Stellenwert.
Das letzte zum Dorsch von mir,es reicht doch einfach ein Blick auf die Berufsfischerei und deren Niedergang.
Deutschland hat noch zwei Hochseetrawler.(Stand 2013)
Und Käpten....ja gestern war gut.Richtig gut.
Und  Dorsche werden wirklich gross,da sind 60 cm Durchschnitt....zumindest Anfang der Achtziger.
Frag mal alten Käpten der Gudrun.
Und was der zum Dorschbestand sagt.Der braucht dafür kein Studium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Anfang/Mitte 80er war Ebbe mit Dorsch ;-) Erst nach dem Salzwassereinrbuch Mitte 80er wurde es wieder gut...

Und wer an 60cm-Durchschnittsdorsche glaubt (heute oder früher, weil eher geschätzt als gemessen, nehm ich mal an) , kennt auch den Witz:
Ich darf nicht mehr auf Ü-40 Parties - er ist ein Zentimeter zu kurz....
Ist auch meist eher geschätzt ....;-))))

Das wäre dann auch ein überalterter Bestand beim Ostseedorsch, wenn das Durchschnittsgröße wäre, davon ab...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Plastiktüte....
> 
> hmmmm...
> 
> ...




Ach deswegen ist ein Plastiktütenverbot geplant. :q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

oh man,
soo viel blödsinn, unwissenheit und klug*******rei liest man auch fast nur noch hier...

wie viele experten es doch hier gibt

bitte erst richtig informieren, dann nachdenken...(viele am besten noch ein zweites mal) und erst dann etwas schreiben...


würde gerne einige sachen erklären, aber bei null fang ich hier nicht an...



die berufsfischerei wird im kommenden jahr sehr stark eingeschränkt(gezielte dorschfischerei wird es bei den geplanten quoten nicht geben können), deshalb sind wir als angler auch dran-ganz einfach.
wer den einfluss der freizeitfischer in frage stellt hat den schuss noch nicht gehört...

wenn ich mir zb auf dem strelasund ein boot miete und zander fangen möchte, fahre ich dann nach dem dritten 45er rein weil meine quote voll ist???

ist doch quatsch.

und wenn man im nächsten jahr "NUR" noch 5, 7, oder 8 dorsche entnehmen darf lohnt sich ein bootsausflug nicht mehr???
irgendwas läuft dann aber richtig schief leute...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Institut sagt klar, Anglerfänge beeinträchtigen nicht den Bestand.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass für den Institutsleiter vom Thünen Institut (auf deren Studie sich die Behörde ja beruft), Christopher Zimmermann, *diese Fangmengen der Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorsch-Population darstellen würden: *
> "Ein nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Dorschbestand verträgt diese Abfischmengen, wir sehen da kein großes Problem."
> 
> Der Berufsfischerei würden durch die Freizeitangler nicht zu viele Fische weggenommen.
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur mal so, damit man sieht, wie stark die Quoten reduziert werden sollen:

http://t.kn-online.de/News/Nachrich...kte-Dorschquote-Schock-fuer-die-Ostseefischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Haben sich ja meine Infos vom 31.05. bestätigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4529892#post4529892

Wird spannend, da es im Dorschmanagementplan einen Artikel gibt, der die Quotensenkung auf 20 % generell begrenzen soll. Ich weiß im Moment nicht, ob der schon veröffentlicht ist,  aber die Beschlüsse sind gefasst. 

Wenn vernünftig verhandelt wird, kommen dann also im besten Falle 20% Kürzung plus akzeptieren von Schonung der Laichgebiete (u. 20M) während Laichzeiten rum, ohne Einbindung der eh nicht zu kontrollierenden Angler rum....

Läufts dumm, kommen entsprechende Quoten laut/angenähert ICES (was bisher so noch nie vorkam, dass die 1:1 übernommen wurden, weil die immer zu viel Fehler in den Zahlen hatten), inkl. (obwohl unkontrollierbar) Einschränkung der Angler mit Baglimit, was dann seit meinen Letzten Infos vom 31. 05. und der daraus resultierenden Schätzung (5 Dorsche) eher noch drunter liegen dürfte.

Werden "spannende" Verhandlungen werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Institut sagt klar, Anglerfänge beeinträchtigen nicht den Bestand.



Das sehen andere Experten wiederum anders:
http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf

In diesem Papier wird behauptet, dass die Fangmengen der Freizeitfischerei zwischen 34-70% der Fangmengen der kommerziellen Fischerei entsprechen.

Sollten diese Zahlen stimmen und die von Dorschgreifer verlinkten 85% Reduktion für die kommerzielle Fischerei kommen, würden die Freizeitangler künftig ohne Quote erheblich mehr entnehmen dürfen als die Fischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Witzig gelle - alles "Experten" vom gleichen Institut..
Kein Wunder, dass man sich da schwer tut, Zahlen/Veröffentlichungen einfach so zu glauben.
;-))))


Aber lies da auch mal den letzten Absatz im Link von Dir..
Dass man nämlich, weil das bisher nicht mitgerechnet wurde und deswegen der Bestand entsprechend größer sein müsste, die Anglerfänge oben drauf rechnen müsse und nicht abziehen bei Quote und Bestand..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sehen andere Experten wiederum anders:
> http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf
> 
> In diesem Papier wird behauptet, dass die Fangmengen der Freizeitfischerei zwischen 34-70% der Fangmengen der kommerziellen Fischerei entsprechen.
> ...



Wie kommt man auf diese Zahlen?
Vorallem ist dies eine grosse Spannweite welche eigentlich nur den Schluß zu lässt das hier ausschliesslich geschätzt wurde.
Genauso gut hätten diese Experten auch Schreiben können ...0% - 100%.   #q
Ach nee..da sind ja noch die Berusfischer....also 0% - 99%. 

Das sind alles nur Stichproben welche dann auf eine hochgerechnete Anzahl Angler verteilt wurde.
Es hat keine umfassende Erhebung des Fanges statt gefunden.

Auf dieser Basis wollte mal ein Minister in NRW ein landesweites Angelverbot aussprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

deswegen will dieses Institut ja so gerne weiterforschen zu Anglerfängen/Monitoring, am besten  jährlich wie sie schreiben (muss dann finanziert werden, Staatsknete, klar), - würde nicht gehen, würde man Anglern keinen signifikanten Einfluss zuweisen - also schlichter Arbeitsplatzerhalt ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Rücklaufquote unter 2 % bei der Befragung!!

Soll man dazu noch etwas sagen?

Was ist das für eine Erhebung?

Eher ein Witz aber keine repräsentative Erhebung/ Statistik..


----------



## großdorsch 1 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Erstaunlich gell, obwohl immer mehr Menschen immer länger leben, fressen und kacken (das mit dem länger leben glaube ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber man kann die Propagandamaschinerie ja mal mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen  ) und wir in D auch noch einen deutlichen landwirtschaftlichen Überschuß für die ganze Welt produzieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du weist aber schon das die todeszonen dort wegen den grossen tiefen vorkommen. in der westlichen ostsee gibt es kaum sauerstoffmangel und dadurch keine todeszonen weil wegen der geringen tiefe jeder normale sturm schon für relative gute umwälzung der wasserschichten sorgt.
und zu den plastikpartikeln die die fische und auch andere wasserlebewesen aufnehmen. wenn du bissel über den tellerrand hinaus schaust,dann wirst de sehen das es da selbst schon beim menschen der diese über die gegessenen meerestiere aufnimmt zu gesundheitlichen schäden kommt.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das mit den Plastikpartikeln in den Weltmeeren, finde ich sehr interessant und das Thema ist ernster als wir denken. Wer das für Spinnerei hält, braucht nur mal in das Bächlein in seinem Dorf zu schauen.

Es gab schon mehrere Fernsehsendungen, die darauf hingewiesen haben, dass Fische diese klein gemahlenen Partikel als Nahrung aufnehmen, aber leider und logischerweise nicht verwerten können. In dem Zusammenhang wird immer auf Hochseeschiffe hingewiesen, die ihren Müll achtlos ins Meer kippen. Das stimmt, die Schiffe sind aber das kleinere Übel.

Was dabei nicht erkannt wird ist, dass der Hauptanteil vom Plastemüll aus dem Binnenland kommt. Da muß ich fragen, ob die Journalisten auf einem Auge blind oder gar ferngesteuert sind.

Ich bin sehr oft zum Fliegenfischen im Vogtland und Erzgebirge unterwegs. Und Ihr könnt mir glauben, es gibt sehr wenige Bäche und kleine Flüsse, aus denen ich mal eine Forelle entnehme und in der Pfanne brate. Der Ekel ist einfach zu groß, wenn die Bäche zugemüllt sind und nach Abwasser stinken, obwohl das Wasser klar ist.

Diese Fließgewässer sind voll von Plastikmüll, Küchenabfällen, verleimten Möbelplatten, Damenbinden und sonstigen Abfällen, die von Menschen achtlos in diese Gewässer, aus dem Auto, in den Seitengraben oder ins Klo geschmissen werden. Und das ist nicht nur in Sachsen so.

Zur Erklärung: Damenbinden und anderer Müll, der im Klo entsorgt wird, gelangt über Regenüberlaufbauwerke in die Bäche, da Abwasser und Regenwasser zum Großteil nicht getrennt wird. 

Der ganze Müll landet dann irgendwann in den Meeren. Ich hoffe, jetzt  könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, wieviele Tonnen Plastik und anderer Hausmüll täglich allein durch Elbe , Oder, Weser und Rhein in die Nord- und Ostsee transportiert werden.


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> du weist aber schon das die todeszonen dort wegen den grossen tiefen vorkommen. in der westlichen ostsee gibt es kaum sauerstoffmangel und dadurch keine todeszonen weil wegen der geringen tiefe jeder normale sturm schon für relative gute umwälzung der wasserschichten sorgt.


 
 Große Tiefen? In der Ostsee? Die ist auch im östlichen Teil kaum tiefer als 40 m. An einigen Stellen auch 100 m. Und deshalb soll die tot sein.

http://www.nv-pedia.de//?q=node/497

 Dann hätte ja der Seehecht generell Probleme zu überleben.

http://fischbestaende.portal-fische...faostock&sgroup_id=12&farea_id=3&stock_id=672

 Der laicht nämlich zwischen 75-120 m und verbringt sein Leben in über 200 m Tiefe.

 Da musst Du dir schon was besseres einfallen lassen, warum die Ostsee in manchen Bereichen tot ist. Und vor allem warum sich diese Bereiche ausweiten. An Sturmwetterlagen kanns wohl nicht liegen, davon haben wir wahrlich genug in den letzten Jahren.



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> und zu den plastikpartikeln die die fische und auch andere wasserlebewesen aufnehmen. wenn du bissel über den tellerrand hinaus schaust,dann wirst de sehen das es da selbst schon beim menschen der diese über die gegessenen meerestiere aufnimmt zu gesundheitlichen schäden kommt.


 
 Also ich kenne persönlich niemanden, der durch Mikroplastik in Fischen/Meerestieren zu Schaden gekommen ist. Ja nicht mal durch Weichmacher in Plastikflaschen.

 Wir haben hier bei uns auch ein sehr vielfältiges Abfall Management, da braucht keiner Plastik-Abfälle irgendwo anders hinzuschmeißen, als in die Tonne. Du warst wohl noch nicht in Indien oder anderen asiatischen Ländern? Die haben ein gewaltiges Müllproblem, nicht umsonst gibt's da riesige Müllstrudel auf den Weltmeeren. 

 Aber wir haben wahrlich genug Probleme bei uns hier. Und es wäre angebracht, zuerst für die Lösung selbiger zu sorgen, bevor man anfängt, woanders hinzuschielen.




buttweisser schrieb:


> Diese Fließgewässer sind voll von Plastikmüll, Küchenabfällen, verleimten Möbelplatten, Damenbinden und sonstigen Abfällen, die von Menschen achtlos in diese Gewässer, aus dem Auto, in den Seitengraben oder ins Klo geschmissen werden. Und das ist nicht nur in Sachsen so.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Damenbinden und anderer Müll, der im Klo entsorgt wird, gelangt über Regenüberlaufbauwerke in die Bäche, da Abwasser und Regenwasser zum Großteil nicht getrennt wird.


 
 Es ist wohl eher so, dass sehr viele Ortschaften nicht an eine Kläranlage angeschlossen sind. Die sind über eine Überlauf-Absetzgrube an den nächsten Bach angeschlossen. Seit Anfang 2016 ist aber auch hier eine vollbiologische Kleinkläranlage vorgeschrieben. Da wird ein bisserl Sauerstoff reingepumpt, das wars. Und selbst wenn Ortschaften an kommunale Kläranlagen angeschlossen sind, dann kommen diese Kläranlagen über eine biologische Reinigungsstufe in den seltensten Fällen hinaus, d.h. es wird auch nur Sauerstoff reingepustet, damit sich Belebtschlamm bildet, der sich dann absetzt und entfernt werden kann. 

 Damit sind aber immer noch viele Nährstoffe/Medikamentenrückstände/etc. pp. in gelöster Form im Wasser enthalten, das dann ebenfalls in den nächsten Bach gelangt.

 Und der Schlamm landet auf dem Acker oder in getrockneter Form in der Müllverbrennungsanlage.

Naja, es gibt auch Gewässer, die nicht stinken. In landwirtschaftlichen Gegenden stinken selbst die Regentonnen, obwohl da keiner Damenbinden oder Fäkalien reinwirft und die Tonnen selten tiefer als 1 m sind. Tote Zonen haben was mit totem Wasser zu tun, da ist aber nicht das Plastik dran schuld. Es gibt nämlich auch Plastiktonnen, die haben lebendiges Wasser :q.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo,
ich lese schon ne ganze Zeit mit und muss feststellen,
keiner kann sich so schön selbst zerfleischen wie Angler.
Bei Jägern kenne ich mich nicht so aus.;-))

Es gab mal ne Quarks und Co Sendung über den Dorsch in der Nord- und Ostsee.
Hier noch mal der Link:
http://http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek...armer-kabeljau---gluecklicher-dorsch-100.html


----------



## scp (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur mal so, damit man sieht, wie stark die Quoten reduziert werden sollen:
> 
> http://t.kn-online.de/News/Nachrich...kte-Dorschquote-Schock-fuer-die-Ostseefischer


Das machen die auch nur aus Spass und Unwissenheit.
Es ist fünf vor Zwölf.Da gibt es nichts schön zu reden.
Wenn am Samstag nur 1000 Angler auf Dorsch fahren und zehntausend Fische fangen sind das etwa 10-13 Tonnen.
Bei 30 Wochenenden....bei guten Wetter...auf Langeland...in Heiligenhafen..vor Rügen ...7 tage die Woche..kleine Belt ..
Ich möchte auch lieber am Wochende auf Dorsch fischen,nur macht mir das einfach kein Spass mehr.
Und sich darüber lustig zu machem...über 60 cm Dorsche im Schnitt..
Ein Dorsch mit 54 cm ist fünf Jahre alt.Ein Dorsch nach zwei Jahren 28 cm|bigeyes
Komisch das die meisten Fische heute nicht mal so alt werden.


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Es ist fünf vor Zwölf.Da gibt es nichts schön zu reden.
> Wenn am Samstag nur 1000 Angler auf Dorsch fahren und zehntausend Fische fangen sind das etwa 10-13 Tonnen.
> Bei 30 Wochenenden....bei guten Wetter...auf Langeland...in Heiligenhafen..vor Rügen ...7 tage die Woche..kleine Belt ..


 
 Es gab mal eine Zeit, da fuhren allein von Heiligenhafen aus jeden Tag 1000 Angler mit dem Angelkutter raus. Da hat bald jeder Angelverein aus dem Inland irgendwann im Frühjahr einen Bus gechartert und ist für ein paar Tage nach Heiligenhafen.

 Kann mich trotzdem nicht daran erinnern, dass da jeder im Schnitt 10 Fische pro Tag gefangen hätte. Wers drauf hat, schafft das vielleicht, aber eben auch nur wenns Wetter passt und Fisch da ist. Sehr viele von unserem Angelverein standen vor der Abreise am Karfreitag trotzdem noch vor der Fischhalle in Holytown, um etwas Dorschfilet mit nach Hause zu bringen.

 Und heute sollen 1000 Angler 10.000 Fische fangen pro Tag?

 Ich hab schon lang keine 10 Dorsche mehr pro Tag gefangen, mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt aber deutlich oberhalb von 45 cm und ist auch davon abhängig, obs gut beißt oder eben nicht. Der erste 45-er muß meist dran glauben, der nächste allerdings nicht mehr. Im Sommer 2014 war ich letztmalig oben, da waren es in 4 Tagen ganze 3 Fische an der Ostküste Fehmarns, keiner größer als 45. Da wars aber auch ein bisserl windig. 




scp schrieb:


> Das letzte zum Dorsch von mir,es reicht doch einfach ein Blick auf die Berufsfischerei und deren Niedergang.
> Deutschland hat noch zwei Hochseetrawler.(Stand 2013)


 
 |kopfkrat

http://eo-ems.de/haefen/?Deutschland_Ostsee:Heiligenhafen-SH:SH1

Wolltest Du zweihundert Hochseetrawler schreiben? Das käme der Realität wohl etwas näher...

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Kennt hier jemand den Unterschied zwischen Besitz und Eigentum? Ich glaube meine Intention war schon gut verständlich, gemäß Sharpos Darstellung wenigstens für ein paar Prozent der Anglerschaft... Meine Meldeadresse hat eine Hamburger Postleitzahl. Die Grenze zu SH ist weniger als 1km entfernt und Zweitwohnsitzsteuer zahlen wir in MV, von daher betrachte ich mich als Küstenbewohner. Ich bin nämlich schneller an der Ostsee als an der Elbe.

[edit by Admin]

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/d...xistenz-schuld-ist-der-dorsch_id_5592882.html
Wer da noch abzustreiten versucht, dass es hierbei um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sollte vielleicht mal einen Therapeuten zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

#6
ganz deiner meinung...

ich würde es sogar noch krasser ausdrücken, aber dann wird's hier ja gleich gelöscht...


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Findling schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/d...xistenz-schuld-ist-der-dorsch_id_5592882.html
> Wer da noch abzustreiten versucht, dass es hierbei um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, sollte vielleicht mal einen Therapeuten zu Rate ziehen.



 Da steht was von "gesenkt werden sollen". Das ist nicht zu verwechseln mit "wurden drastisch gesenkt".

 Letztlich schaufeln sich die BF ihr eigenes Grab. Wer gematschte 35-er Schleppdorsche tonnenweise tot über Bord wirft, damit die nicht auf die Quote angerechnet werden, der muss sich nicht wundern, dass nix mehr hochkommt.

 Das Sonar zeigt es halt nicht an, ob der Schwarm über Grund aus 30-35-er Fischen besteht oder aus 40-50-ern.

 Letztlich ist die derzeitige Situation die logische Konsequenz aus dem Raubbau der letzten Jahrzehnte. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was die Angler damit zu tun haben sollen. Deshalb ändert da auch ein Baglimit nix dran. Und zwar überhaupt nix.

 In unserem sehr wirtschaftsorientierten Land wird das mit der Berufsfischerei so lange weitergehen, bis tatsächlich nix mehr drin ist, in der Ostsee. Dann hast du dein Baglimit ganz von selbst |kopfkrat.

 Forschermeinungen setzen sich nie gegen Wirtschaftsinteressen durch. In vielerlei Hinsicht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## scp (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Da steht was von "gesenkt werden sollen". Das ist nicht zu verwechseln mit "wurden drastisch gesenkt".
> 
> Letztlich schaufeln sich die BF ihr eigenes Grab. Wer gematschte 35-er Schleppdorsche tonnenweise tot über Bord wirft, damit die nicht auf die Quote angerechnet werden, der muss sich nicht wundern, dass nix mehr hochkommt.
> 
> ...


Weisst Du,eigentlich sollte ich nicht mehr antworten
1950 wurde 90% des Bedarfs an Fisch selbst gefangen.in der BRD...
Es gibt 31Kutter die kleine Hochseefischerei betreiben.
Fabikschiffe (Hochsseetrawler)fahren auf grosse Fahrt..stell die vor das ist nicht die Badewanne Ostsee.(es gibt noch zwei aktive) 
Mit den zehner Schnitt,Ok dann setzen wir den auf sieben.
Auf Rügen sind es dann mal 15 auf nen Kutter,an der Schlei dann fünf,auf nen Kleinboot um Langeland haben drei Angler die mit der Blitzpilk oder der Pilk Energy (empfehle ich Dir ausdrücklich)fischen.Auf Ihrer Rolle eine 15 geflochtene mit Gummfisch oder Blitzpilker...oder jiggen mit zwei roten Zwistern....die fangen dann durchaus mehr als drei Fische.

Es gibt kaum noch Dorsch.Und ich fische deshalb kaum noch auf Dorsch,weil es eine stark bedrohte Art ist.
Gelle Zander.


----------



## UMueller (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Letztlich schaufeln sich die BF ihr eigenes Grab. Wer gematschte 35-er Schleppdorsche tonnenweise tot über Bord wirft, damit die nicht auf die Quote angerechnet werden, der muss sich nicht wundern, dass nix mehr hochkommt.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Da muß ich dir recht geben. Hab das sogar mal im TV gesehen.Vor einigen Jahren wurde ja das Mindestmaß auf 38cm erhöht (größere Maschenweite und so) nur ist die in einem Schleppnetz hinten im Trichter wirkungslos so das der Fischer sehr sehr viele untermaßige Dorsche hatte die er demonstrativ aussortierte.Er betonte sogar das diese Fische nicht überleben können weil sie schon zu stark geschädigt seien. Mitnehmen darf er sie aber auch nicht.Also muß er weiterfischen bis er die Quote mit maßigen Fischen erreicht hat. Schuld gab er natürlich der EU. Man kann ja darüber streiten ob ein Schonmaß Sinn macht oder nicht, zumal bei nur wenigen Zentimetern Differenz aber wer so handhabt und Fische in so einem Ausmaß vernichtet die schon ein Jahr später groß genug wären muß sich nicht wundern das die Bestände schrumpfen.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alle Berufsfischer über einen Kamm scheren da nicht alle mit Schleppnetzen fischen. In den Stellnetzen befinden sich so gut wie keine untermaßigen Fische.



Die Stellnetzfischerei wird auch schon angefeindet, weil darin Schweinswale und Wasservögel sterben. Irgendwann muß auch der Fischer mit der Angel losziehen, wenn die bis dahin nicht schon verboten ist. Nachhaltigkeit? - Ja aber im vernünftigen Rahmen.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Sobald Angler, Fischer, Surfer und Bootsfahrer vertrieben sind, haben wir in Nord- und Ostsee genügend Platz für große Fischfarmen, wo dann ausgewählte genmanipulierte Fischarten mit dem ausgewählten Futter eines gewissen genmanipulationserfahrenen Unternehmens gezüchtet werden, dem eine gewisse kompetente Nichtanglerin ja wohl sehr nahe stehen soll...|rolleyes


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ist das die, die lt. Ihrer Website für ein europaweites Kormoranmanagement und gegen Kleinwasserkraftwerke ist? Wenn ja - heuchlerischer gehts kaum noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

genau die ;-)))
Gewählt von den organisierten Angelfischern Deutschlands (bis auf die clevereren Landesverbände, welche beim DAFV u. a. auch deswegen gekündigt haben) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da bin ich mir sicher, dass das zu einem sehr niedrigen Baglimit für Angler führen wird (1 - 3 Fische/Tag), evtl. auch zu einem kompletten Dorschangelverbot:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317440


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir sicher, dass das zu einem sehr niedrigen Baglimit für Angler führen wird (1 - 3 Fische/Tag), evtl. auch zu einem kompletten Dorschangelverbot:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317440



Gut das der Westensee gekauft wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Fangbegrenzung Dorsch geplant auf maximal 5 Dorsche/Tag/Angler​*Die Pressemeldung und meine Befürchtungen diesbezüglich habe ich ja bereits gebracht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir sicher, dass das zu einem sehr niedrigen Baglimit für Angler führen wird (1 - 3 Fische/Tag), evtl. auch zu einem kompletten Dorschangelverbot:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317440



Und es scheint nun tatsächlich so zu sein, dass die Bürokraten in Brüssel hier versuchen, die ganz harte Linie gegen Angler zu fahren, so meine neuesten Infos.

Denn das mit der Einbindung der Angler in die Dorschquote scheint nun tatsächlich fester Plan der Brüsseler Bürokraten zu sein.

Obwohl die keine sicheren Zahlen vorlegen können, wollen sie nun nach meinen neuesten Infos die Einbindung der Angler bei den Fangquoten für Dorsch über ein Baglimt.

Inzwischen ist aber seitens der Behörden tatsächlich nicht mehr wie früher mal angedacht, ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen/Angler/Tag die Rede, sondern von "maximal" 5..

Im Rahmen oben genannter Pressemeldung mit längerfristigen Mehrartenmanagement bei jährlich flexiblen Quoten kann dies dann durchaus zu Jahren mit Nullentnahme durch Angler bzw. das von besonders rigiden Beamten diskutierte Baglimit zwischen 1 und 3 Dorschen/Tag/Angler führen.

In wie weit die deutschen Angelfischerverbände da informiert sind, ob die am Prozeß mitwirken und wenn ja wie, konnte mir keiner meiner Informanten aus Brüssel sagen - also zumindest ist der DAFV und Konsorten da eher nicht da am Werk, wo es notwendig wäre, sonst hätten das meine das meine Informanten ja mitbekommen.

Bei solchen Quoten für Angler (1 - 3, max. 5) wäre dann letztlich auch das Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt etc. wurscht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210), denn wegen 1 - 3 Dorschen geht ja eh keiner mehr auf den Kutter zum Dorschangeln, so dass die eh pleite gehen werden.....

Die dänische Regierung plädiert auch klar für die Einbindung der Angler, die deutsche Regierung ist noch indifferent, wird aber wohl eher auch einknicken, die deutschen Fischer sehen nach wie vor keine Notwendigkeit Angler einzubinden, obwohl die Brüsseler Bürokraten versuchen einen Keil zwischen Fischer und Angler zu treiben ("befürwortet Anglerquote, dann kriegt ihr selber mehr Quote")...

Das muss nun ja noch durch x Gremien, also ist da noch nix sicher (wird wohl bis Oktober dauern, evtl. noch länger, je nachdem wie strittig  das diskutiert werden wird) . Dass aber die Brüsseler Bürokraten das nun so entschlossen und rigide von Zahlen wie Methode her angehen, ist kein gutes Zeichen.

Sobald ich mehr erfahre, kriegt ihrs mit..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wertfreund (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

NIX!!!

Aber auch g a r NIX!!!!

Mitangler schwingt Eure Finger in die Tasten und Netz:

"*Keine Flora und Fauna Habitate, keine Fangbegrenzung für Angler!!

Frau Bundesumwelt-Ministerin Barbara Hendriks muss bei Mimimalverstand  klar sein, dass sie regulatorisch VOLLUMFÄNGLICHST DIE FINGER VON UNS ANGLERN ZU LASSEN HAT! -> ..DAURHAFT!!!

Angeln ist die umweltschonendste, selektivste-> fischschonendste, frischeste Fischfangmethode die am MEISTEN Arbeitsplätze und Umsatz für Deutschland/Europa kreiert *!"

Bewegt Euch, dauert keine 4Minuten:

Knappen Text schreiben, meinetwegen meinen hier oben zwischen -> " " 
kopieren [strg]+[C] 
einfügen [strg] + [V]

Wilhelm August drunter

Da->  hinschreiben:

Bundesregierung:
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=768905426534529

Bundesumweltministerium
https://m.facebook.com/bmub.bund/

Profil Bundes-Umweltministerin Hendricks
https://m.facebook.com/hendricks.barbara/

Umweltministerium Schleswig-Holstein
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=103643559764687&refid=0

Umweltministerium Niedersachsen
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=167088196686434&refid=0

hier unterzeichnen:

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/

Ich war nach 2:11min durch - schaffts jemand schneller!??


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@ wertfreund:
passt, bis auf den letzten Link.

Diese Campact-Petitionen sind schlicht für die Katz und interessieren keinen Politiker, dienen nur dazu nicht wirklich was tun zu müssen und das schlechte Gewissen zu beruhigen...

Seriöse Petitionen an den Bundestag macht man hier:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



wertfreund schrieb:


> Frau Bundesumwelt-Ministerin Barbara Hendriks muss bei Mimimalverstand  klar sein, dass



.. sich der dt.Angler nebst seinen geschätzten Interessenvertretern, überwiegend problemlos über den
Tisch ziehen lässt [emoji18]


----------



## Bratfischangler (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moinsen, gibt es schon Petitionen gegen Natura 2000 & andere geistige Errungenschaften unserer nicht ganz so hellen Mitbürger? Mir reicht es langsam aber sicher.

Gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Moinsen, gibt es schon Petitionen gegen Natura 2000 & andere geistige Errungenschaften unserer nicht ganz so hellen Mitbürger? Mir reicht es langsam aber sicher.
> 
> Gruß



Die Briten haben sich gerade dagegen entschieden, glaube nicht das der EU -Umweltterror anders zu stoppen ist. In Brüssel haben die Spendensammelclubs eine grosse Lobby und das Geld für xxxx.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Gardenfly
Das ist nicht nur der Öko Terror aus Brüssel.
.
EU Lakaien D'land muss im üblichen Schutzwahn ja auch noch seiner Rolle als Vorbildlicher Übererfüller und Kritikloser Abnicker gerecht werden.

Zwei Fronten Mist also.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die dänische Regierung plädiert auch klar für die Einbindung der Angler, die deutsche Regierung ist noch indifferent, wird aber wohl eher auch einknicken



Man steht als Angler in D mal wieder auf der falschen Seite des Zauns.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

"Ökoterrorismus" geht mir hier ziemlich gegen den Strich. Meint ihr, die Meere wären ein unerschöpfliches Füllhorn?
Hätten die Urheber verlässlichere Zahlen und könnten die möglicherweise bestandsgefährdende Fischerei auf Dorsch, die sich nun mal aus kommerzieller und Freizeitfischerei zusammensetzt, besser belegen, geht die "Ökoterror"-Anschuldigung schnell den Bach runter.
Eine komplette nicht-Quotierung der Angler wäre in dem Fall genau so realitätsfern wie das geplante Baglimit und die großflächigen Fangverbote.

Eine Nicht-Einbindung der Freizeitfischer in die Quote ist nur dann möglich, wenn die Fangmenge inklusive Unsicherkeit gemeinsam mit der kommerziellen Entnahme keinen langfristig negativen Einfluss auf den Bestand hat.
Solange das nicht geklärt ist, hat man mit unbegrenzter Entnahme die Gefahr der Überfischung und beim Baglimit die wahrscheinliche Sinnlosigkeit durch zu harte Beschränkung.
Ein einfaches "Drauf Los" auf einen unbekannten Bestand erscheint doch sehr kurzsichtig?
"Nach mir Sintflut."
Deshalb dürfte eine vorübergehende, moderate Quotierung durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben, bis die Notwendigkeit bewiesen oder widerlegt wurde.

Das wäre auch eine zielführende Diskussionsgrundlage zwischen allen Interessenten am Dorschbestand.
"Ökoterrorismus" ist nämlich  genau so eine falsche Unterstellung, wie die Notwenigkeit des geringen Baglimits "zum Schutz des Meeres vor dem Angler".


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Unabhängig davon, dass die EU zuerst mal die Freizeitfischerei in keinster Art und Weise zu regulieren hat:
Dann kann man immer noch anderes vor dem Angeln verbieten, das deutlich schädlicher ist.

Denn wir sind hier übrigens ein Anglerforum, nur falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist..

Und es geht Brüssel eben NICHT um eine "eine vorübergehende, moderate Quotierung"!!

Sowenig wie es Flasbarth (jetzt Staatssekretär, früher NABU-Chef, nur dass man die Verflechtung und den Filz da mal sieht. Das wäre wie wenn Mercedes Chef-Zetsche im Wirtschaftsministerium sitzen würde, in B-W mit Baumann das gleiche Spiel...) oder von Nordheim um Schutz von irgendwas geht, auch die wollen (dazu noch ohne jedes Argument im Einklang mit den Schutzzielen) einfach pauschal Meersangeln verbieten: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Denn diese Ökofaschisten aus Brüssel und von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie  und in Behörden und Ministerien in der BRD wollen schlicht die Angler (und andere Nutzer) ALLE weg haben, und nutzen dazu alles, was ihnen möglich ist.

Auch das Thünen Institut sagt ja, dass die Anglerfänge die Quoten der Fischer nicht bedrohen, weil der Bestand deutlich größer sein müsse als bisher angenommen, wenn Angler so viele Dorsche fangen konnten zusätzlich.

Die Brüsseler versuchen ja nun sogar, dazu sogar die Fischer einzuspannen, um denen mehr Quote zu geben, wenn sie dem zustimmen, dass Angler auch eine Quote bekommen - es wird also noch mehr geschadet dadurch!

Denn nach dem Motto "divide et impera" wollen die zuerst die Angler weghaben, die einen besseren Ruf in der Gesellschaft als Fischer haben, um sich danach die leichter zu erledigenden Fischer vorzunehmen.

Gut nur, das die Fischer clever genug sind, sich nicht vor den Karren dieser Bürger- und Menschenfeinde spannen zu lassen und (noch) zu den Anglern stehen.

Und mit solchen Leuten und Institutionen verhandelt man eben nicht (mehr), man bekämpft sie.

*Solange, bis sie eindeutig klar stellen, dass Angeln die naturschonendste Nutzung der Ressourcen ist* und angelnde Bürger* nur dort eingeschränkt werden DÜRFEN,* _wo eindeutig nachgewiesen ist, dass Angeln genau definierten Schutzzielen, die *allgemein wissenschaftlich* anerkannt sind (nicht nur von den verbotsgeilen und spendensammelnden NABU, BUND und WWF etc. und deren Ablegern oder Zuarbeitern und deren Firmenkomplexen oder deren in die Behörden eingeschleussten Willfährigen aufgestellt wurden), und *NUR DANN,* wenn diese Ziele nicht durch andere, Angler nicht betreffende Maßnahmen, erreicht werden können_!!

Solange und nur zeitlich (max. 2 Jahre) begrenzt, dürfen Rechte angelnder Bürger NUR eingeschränkt werden, bis durch ein *unabhängiges *Monitoring bewiesen ist, ob so ein Angelstopp deutliche und signifikante Verbesserungen bringt von mindestens 30 - 40 % - *sonst ist es bürgerfeindlich, wegen marginaler Verbesserungen angelnde Bürger insgesamt einzuschränken!!!
*
Wenn man jetzt wie beim FFH Fehmarnbelt Riffe schützen will und von Nordheim dazu schöne aktuelle Bilder vorlegt, von da wo seit 40 Jahren geangelt wird, und er sagt diese tolle Unterwasserlandschaft muss man vor Anglern schützen, ist das schlicht menschen- und bürgerfeindlich wie auch lächerlich!! 
*Denn die Riffe sehen so toll aus, OBWOHL Angler da seit 40 Jahren angeln!!!!*

Solange sie das alles nicht machen, sondern wie der NABU in Person ihres aktuellen Bundesverbandspräsidenten Tschimpke Angler sogar bewusst zum spenden sammeln diffamieren (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170), ist keiner diese verbotsgeilen Bürger- und Menschenfeinde auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig für angelnde Bürger..

Venceremos!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Moinsen, gibt es schon Petitionen gegen Natura 2000 & andere geistige Errungenschaften unserer nicht ganz so hellen Mitbürger? Mir reicht es langsam aber sicher.
> Gruß





Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die Briten haben sich gerade dagegen entschieden, glaube nicht das der EU -Umweltterror anders zu stoppen ist. In Brüssel haben die Spendensammelclubs eine grosse Lobby und das Geld für xxxx.



Wieso glaubt ihr, mit solchen Statements die Mehrheit der Angler zu vertreten? Mich und meinen Verein jedenfalls nicht. Andere Vereine, die ich kenne, auch nicht. Mit dieser Regulierung macht die EU endlich mal was Vernünftiges.

Die Angler sind ein Faktor bei der Reduzierung von Fischbeständen. Wer will, dass auch unsere Nachfahren noch Dorsch fangen, sollte mal über den Tellerrand schauen. 

Das betrifft übrigens genauso den Aal. Auch hier wäre eine EU-weite Unterschutzstellung angebracht. Für alle natürlich, Berufsfischer wie Freizeitangler.


----------



## UMueller (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.thuenen.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-und-antworten/
Link funktioniert nicht richtig.Klick auf Fachinstitut,dann Ostseefischerei,dann Aktuelles und Service,dann Fragen u. Antworten.
Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg? Darauf klicken.

Also wenn man sich die beiden Torten ( Vergleich der Bestandsgrößen) so anschaut |bigeyes kommen mir Zweifel ob man es mit der Erhaltung des Dorsches wirklich ernst meint.
Weil aus der ersten (kleineren Torte)bereits 25% herausgeschnitten wurde (Berufsfischereianteil). Aus der zweiten größeren Torte ebenfalls 25% (Berufsfischeranteil + Angleranteil).
Unter der Grafik steht. Durch die Berücksichtigung der Anglerfänge in der Bestandsberechnung erscheint der Bestand produktiver, so das dann die Fangempfehlung höher ausfallen kann - ungefähr um den Anteil höher, den die Angler entnehmen.
Ach so. Je mehr gefangen wird desto größer also der Gesamtbestand ??? Jetzt müsste man noch den Anteil der Predatoren dazurechnen.... moment mal ?  Ähm, nach dieser Logik könnte dann die Fangempfehlung ja noch höher ausfallen.Dann müssten die Angler doch auch mehr fangen dürfen. Über die Anglerfänge über den die Fischer bislang eher geschmunzelt haben, wenn die bei der Erhaltung des Dorsches jetzt eine Rolle spielen,wären Angler bestimmt die letzten die sich nicht einschränken. Aber nun spielen die plötzlich eine so große Rolle. Ja is klar. Ein Baglimit muß her damit die Fischer mehr fangen können. Ich möchte wirklich mal sehen wieviel die Fischer anlanden und daneben was Angler fangen. Nebeneinander, zwei Haufen. Der H. Strehlow müsste wohl rot werden vor Scham.
Um nochmal auf die Torten s.o. zurückzukommen.Wenn jährlich 25% vom geschätzten Gesamtbestand gefischt werden sägt man am sprichwörtlichen Ast auf dem man sitzt |gr:.
@ Thomas: Hast du schnell erkannt was da abläuft.Die Anglerfeinde sitzen meist hierzulande und auch in Reihen wo man es nicht unbedingt vermutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



UMueller schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Hast du schnell erkannt was da abläuft.Die Anglerfeinde sitzen meist hierzulande und auch in Reihen wo man es nicht unbedingt vermutet.


Danke....


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



UMueller schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Hast du schnell erkannt was da abläuft.Die Anglerfeinde sitzen meist hierzulande und auch in Reihen wo man es nicht unbedingt vermutet.



Würde mich mal interessieren wieviele NABU Mitglieder sind, bei uns in der Region,haben viel von den die Angelprüfung, einige waren im Verein, wurden wegen Verstössen ausgeschlossen.......


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



UMueller schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die beiden Torten ( Vergleich der Bestandsgrößen) so anschaut |bigeyes kommen mir Zweifel ob man es mit der Erhaltung des Dorsches wirklich ernst meint.



Mir auch wenn ich sonstwo hinschaue.



UMueller schrieb:


> Durch die Berücksichtigung der Anglerfänge in der Bestandsberechnung erscheint der Bestand produktiver, so das dann die Fangempfehlung höher ausfallen kann - ungefähr um den Anteil höher, den die Angler entnehmen.



Warum wollen die Berufsfischer nochmal keine Quote für Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weil sie den menschen - und bürgerfeindlichen Gegner nicht in den Anglern, sondern in den von spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie unterwanderterten Behörden in Brüssel und Berlin  sehen.

Und das, obwohl denen aktuell Quotenkürzungen bis 80% durch die Ökofaschisten aus Brüssel drohen...

Thünen meinte, dass der Angleranteil nicht berücksichtigt werden muss, weil der bisher über Jahrzehnte für die Bestandserhebung nicht berechnet wurde.

Daher müsse man den Bestand, der aus dem zusätzlichen Fang der Angler (der ja bisher nie berechnet wurde) resultieren müsse (sonst hätten sie die ja nicht fangen können), sozusagen oben drauf schlagen auf den bisher angenommenen Bestand, da der bisher ja zu niedrig angesetzt war.

Daher müsse man weder Angler quotieren noch müssen die Berufsfischer *wegen Anglern *weniger Quote bekommen, weil jahrzehntelang der Bestand ohne die Anglerfänge als zu niedrig ermittelt wurde..


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur mal so gefragt, wieviel Dorsch darf ich in Norwegen fangen? Und muss viel Geld dafür investierenn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt, wieviel Dorsch darf ich in Norwegen fangen? Und muss viel Geld dafür investierenn.


Fangen darfst Du so viel Du willst in Norwegen (Meeresangeln).

Ausführen als selbst gefangenen Fisch ohne Rechnung aber nur 15 Kilo (Filet) plus 1 Trophäenfisch. 
Mit Rechnung (gekaufter) so viel Du willst.

Einfuhrbestimmungen dabei in BRD beachten....

Angeln, essen, vor Ort verschenken, verbuddeln etc. kannste aber in Norwegen so viel, wie Du kriegen kannst.

Was hat das aber mit dem Thema hier zu tun?

Die (westliche) Ostsee liegt nicht in Norwegen.......


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich kann nur den Kopfschütteln wenn man so manche Beiträge liest.

Einigen ist offenbar nicht bewusst mit welchen fadenscheinigen Begründungen gegen Angler vorgegangen wird.
Das diese fadenscheinigen Begründungen jederzeit auch auf die Binnengewässer ausgedehnt werden können.
Und das daran nicht mal unmittelbar die EU daran Schuld hat sondern nur die deutschen Politiker und die deutschen Ökoterroristen.

Egal, sägt mal weiter an eurem eigenen Ast.

5 Dorsche sind natürlich besser als nix. Rettet  bei den ganzen Umwelt- und Industrieeinflüssen in der Ostsee natürlich den Dorsch.

Hier wird den Anglern ohne irgendwelche Belege ans Bein gepinkelt und einige Angler schreien Hurra der Dorsch wird gerettet.  
Was nur wenn dieser gar nicht gerettet werden will? |supergri

Und ganz ehrlich...mir ist das sowas von Latte ob man dort noch Dorsche fangen kann darf oder sonstiges.
Ich angel dort nicht. Also am besten damit ordentlich gerettet wird die Fangquote auf 0 setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und das daran nicht mal unmittelbar die EU daran Schuld hat sondern nur die deutschen Politiker und die deutschen Ökoterroristen.


Das ist falsch!

Beim Thema hier (Baglimit) *ists alleine die EU..*

Bei den FFH-Gebieten* sinds alleine die Bürokrateutonier*:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Naja, auch in der EU sitzen deutsche Politiker.  
Und sicherlich sind diese nicht auf des Anglersseite...

Aber jutt..ich gebs zu, ich hab alles über einen Kamm geschert.
Weil mir das Ganze im Grundsatz gegen den Strich geht. Da schreit wer "Schützen"...und einige Angler brüllen ins gleiche Horn.
Ohne Sinn und Verstand...

Ist wie beim Aal.


----------



## harzsalm (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke....



Sicher wohl auch in unserem Forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nidderauer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> 1950 wurde 90% des Bedarfs an Fisch selbst gefangen.in der BRD...
> Es gibt 31Kutter die kleine Hochseefischerei betreiben.
> Fabikschiffe (Hochsseetrawler)fahren auf grosse Fahrt..stell die vor das ist nicht die Badewanne Ostsee.(es gibt noch zwei aktive)


 
 Hallo,

 eigentlich wollte ich ja nur das zitieren: "%"

 Mit geht das mit den "%" ziemlich auf den Keks.

 Außer "%" findet man nämlich nix, wie z.B. hier

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/Ostsee-Fangquoten-Weniger-Dorsch-mehr-Hering,fangmengen100.html

 2015 wurden die Quoten um ein Fünftel, also 20 "%" reduziert für 2016.

 Wieviele Tonnen sind denn diese noch 80 "%" von 2015 für 2016.

 Wie hoch ist die Fangquote bei einem "kleinen" deutschen Hochseefischer, 30 Tonnen pro Jahr?

 Dann wären das bei den 31 "Kleinen" 930 Tonnen insgesamt. Das kann man wohl verdoppeln, rechnet man den untermaßigen Beifang mit dazu, der tot über Bord geht.

 Also knapp 2000 Tonnen, allein durch die kleine Hochseefischerei. Dazu die Nebenerwerbs-Stellnetzfischer und die beiden großen Trawler.

 Und dann gibt's da ja auch noch ein paar Dänen an der Ostsee. Und Polen, Schweden, Finnen,...

 Die haben aber wohl alle keine Fischfangflotte.

 Und was ist mit den anderen EU-Ländern, dass alle mehr oder weniger überall bei den anderen Mitgliedern dürfen ist ja mit ein Hauptgrund, warum Norwegen und Island dem Verein nicht beigetreten sind.

*Wieviele Tonnen Ostsee-Dorsch hingen in 2015 tatsächlich am Angelhaken und wieviele Tonnen landeten im Netz? Bitte keine "%"*

 Danke!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dies weiss doch keiner.
Sagt/ Schreibt Thomas doch schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Nidderauer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies weiss doch keiner.


 
 Wenigstens die Fangmenge (in Tonnen) der Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei in Bezug auf Ostseedorsch, der bei den Fischverwertungsgenossenschaften angeliefert wurde, sollte doch bekannt sein? Oder ist das schon zuviel verlangt?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ja, das ist zu viel verlangt, deswegen müssen die in Brüssel ja jedesmal zigmal nachkorrigieren, weil ihre Zahlen nie belegbar waren.


----------



## Nidderauer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist zu viel verlangt, deswegen müssen die in Brüssel ja jedesmal zigmal nachkorrigieren, weil ihre Zahlen nie belegbar waren.


 
 Da erübrigt sich ja im Grunde genommen jegliche weitere Diskussion mit irgendwelchen prozentualen Anteilen der vermeintlich von Anglern gefangenen Dorsche.

 Hatte ich aus dem Thread so bisher nicht rauslesen können.

 Das Pflichtschuldbewußtsein einzelner Angler ist aber wohl so groß, dass man sich auch diesen Schuh gerne anzieht und auf schuldig plädiert.

 Unglaublich.

 Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Da erübrigt sich ja im Grunde genommen jegliche weitere Diskussion mit irgendwelchen prozentualen Anteilen der vermeintlich von Anglern gefangenen Dorsche.
> 
> Hatte ich aus dem Thread so bisher nicht rauslesen können.
> 
> ...




#6 Gut erkannt.
Schützerwahn halt.

Schützen was das Zeug hergibt.  
Das neue Totschlag Argument....und wehe man ist dagegen.....gibt gleich nen Stempel uff die Stirn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die vom BfN geben in ihre neuen Verordnung übrigens zu, dass die EU die Freizeitangelei eigentlich gar nicht (alleine) zu regulieren hat (wo mir manche hier immer widersprochen haben).

Das hat zwar mit dem Thema hier nix zu tun, zeigt aber, wie schwach(sinnig) die Argumente des BfN hier sind, die nun mit Angelverboten auch noch den Schweinswal schützen, wo der Dorsch als Raubfisch doch deren hauptsächliches Futter, den Kleinfisch, dezimiert und so eigentlich Dorschausrottung bester Schweinswalschutz wäre..

Und so, wie es da in den Angelverboten der FFH-Gebiete nur um Angleraussperrung geht, gehts hier beim Baglimit aus der EU auch nur drum, Angler und andere Nutzer auszusperren.

Hier der Text aus dem anderen Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neuer Verordnungstext für Fehmarnbelt - abslout irre, Verbot bleibt bestehen, wird nur räumlich eingegrenzt, Schweinswale, Dorsch als Schweinswalfutter, die sind da gar nicht zuständig etc. - lächerlich. Das BfN zeigt hier nur, wie inkompetent und lächerlich sind:
> 
> 
> > Nummer*3 untersagt die Freizeitfischerei in einem räumlich begrenzten Bereich des Natura 2000-Gebietes „Fehmarnbelt“, der Sonderzone. Anders als bei der kommerziellen Fischerei beansprucht die Europäische Union für die Freizeitfischerei keine ausschließliche Regelungskompetenz. Das Natura 2000-Gebiet „Fehmarnbelt“ wird derzeit im hohen Maße durch die Freizeitfischerei genutzt. Die durch die Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei in diesem Gebiet betroffenen Schutzgüter sind Schweinswale und vor allem Riffe. Die Freizeitfischerei ist gezielt auf den Fang von Dorsch ausgerichtet, der eine charakteristische Art des geschützten Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ und räumlich-ökologisch eng mit Riffen assoziiert ist. Zudem stellt der Dorsch eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für Schweinswale dar. Die gezielte Entnahme von großen Mengen von Dorschen durch die Freizeitfischerei ist geeignet, den Zustand der Riffe bzw. der Riffbiozönose zu verschlechtern und führt damit zu einem Konflikt mit den Schutzzwecken. Durch das ganzjährige Verbot der gezielten Freizeitfischerei an mehreren Riffen des Gebietes soll verhindert werden, dass sich der Zustand des lokalen, wenn auch häufig temporär Bestandes dieser charakteristischen Fischart verschlechtert bzw. dauerhaft gestört wird. Die Gefahr der Verschlechterung ist konkret gegeben, da sich der Bestand des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee seit mehreren Jahren außerhalb sicherer biologischer Grenzen befindet (Biomasse unterhalb des Limit-Referenzpunktes für den Laicherbestand). Die Festlegung einer Sonderzone im Schutzgebiet (ca. 28 % des gesamten Gebietes), in der die Freizeitfischerei an Riffen nicht erlaubt ist, führt diesen Konflikt einer ausgewogenen Lösung zu. Dadurch wird den Freizeitfischern weiterhin das Angeln in anderen Teilbereichen der Riffstrukturen gestattet und zugleich bisher stark beanspruchten Bereichen des Schutzgebietes ermöglicht, sich zu regenerieren. Zudem kann die Schaffung von Rückzugsräumen für die charakteristischen Arten (z. B. Dorsch) in nicht von der Freizeitfischerei genutzten Bereichen (d.h. der Sonderzone) eine Erholung der Bestände im gesamten Gebiet fördern.
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.ffh-anhang4.bfn.de/gefaehrdung-schweinswal.html

Hauptgefährdungsursachen vom Schweinswal:

Beifang, Unterwasserlärm, schleichende Vergiftung.

Wie viele Schweinswale fangt ihr so im Schnitt pro Tag auf eure Pilker?|supergri
Da gehts wie im Rest vom Text überhaupt nicht um Angler.
Die Gefährdungsursachen fallen entweder unter EU-Regelung (Netze) oder werden von den geplanten Schutzgebieten wenig tangiert, außer der "diffuse Schiffsverkehr" durch Hobbyangler.
Vielleicht sollte das BfN ab und zu in seine älterten Arbeiten schauen, bevor sie sowas zum Schutz von Schweinswalen in den FFH´s veröffentlichen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist zu viel verlangt, deswegen müssen die in Brüssel ja jedesmal zigmal nachkorrigieren, weil ihre Zahlen nie belegbar waren.



Quoten festlegen ist da halt wie Einkaufen, ohne zu wissen was im Geldbeutel ist und wie groß die Rechnung insgesamt ausfällt.
Der Schwabe nimmt dann üblicherweise nicht das Drei-Gänge-Menü, bevor er seine Finanzen wieder im Blick hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Widersprüche sind doch so offensichtlich, da wird unser verband doch zeitnah einen Schriftsatz zu aufsetzen, der sich gewaschen hat und dann ist das Ding vom Eis.

Ich bin da tiefenentspannt.













Sollte jetzt jemand seinen Kaffee auf den Bildschirm fabriziert haben, ich komme nicht vorbei zum Putzen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Defätist ;-)))


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wir fahren jedes Jahr im Mai mit 10 bis 14 Mann für 1 Woche zum dorscheln nach Fehmarn, für 2017 ist auch schon wieder gebucht, ich fürchte, wir werden wohl absagen müssen #q |gr:

MIr fehlt schon wieder der Kotzsmiley |evil:


----------



## hans albers (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

moin,

wie war das nochmal mit der studie aus dem letzten jahr,
(in allen bekannten regional und tageszeitungen),
wo die dorschfänge um fast gleich so hoch eingeschätzt worden,
wie die der berufsfischerei...(natürlich auch, weil die quote herabgesetzt wurde)


kam ja auch neulich ein beitrag in 3 sat zu dem thema
(bzw. angeln allgemein), wo wissenschaftler aus rostock zu der gleichen annahme kamen.

aber klar, ist ja alles schützerwahn und "gegen die angler".

aber pauschalisiert mal ruhig weiter...
eine differenzierte sicht scheint nicht möglich zu sein.

ps. achtung, offtopic :|rolleyes   
wie wäre es denn ausserdem mal mit einem verbot
der laichdorschangelei 
( bzw. ächtung seitens der "anglerschaft")

da kommt dann auch nur ,soll doch jeder so halten wie er will.

wie ich schon einmal schrieb: und nach mir die sinflut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nach neuesten Icnfos von heute wirds eh zu sehr starken Einschränkungen für Angler kommen....

die max. 5 Dorsche/Tag/Angler werden mit heute immer wahrscheinlicher, ebenso, dass es je nach Jahr auch weniger sein können oder das jahresweise Dorsche komplett geschont  werden (für Angler wohlgemerkt)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier die Grundlage zur obigen Info:
http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...sollen-weniger-dorsche-fangen-id14156636.html


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier die Grundlage zur obigen Info:
> http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...sollen-weniger-dorsche-fangen-id14156636.html


 
 Da ist ja sogar ein Link zu den Dorschbeständen und deren Entwicklung zu finden:

http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2016/2016/cod-2224.pdf

 Sind das nur die dänischen Fänge oder insgesamt? Die Fangmengen erscheinen da aber seit 2009 ziemlich stabil, wenn auch auf niedrigem Niveau. Aber wo in der Fischerei gibt's heutzutage noch ein hohes Niveau :g.

 Warum schieben die plötzlich so ne Panik, das hat ja die letzten Jahre auch nicht wirklich interessiert?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

ICES - Zahlen sind eh immer nicht haltbare Panikzahlen......
Mussten meines Wissens JEDESEMAL revidiert werden, teilweise mehrmals..


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das Argument, die Zahlen würden ständig korrigiert und wären deshalb unglaubwürdig zieht auch wenig, wenn alle vorgelegten Zahlen von einem schlechten Bestand sprechen. Findet mal jemand, der versichert dass alles so weiter gehen kann wie bisher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn jemand Bestände über Jahrzehnte "berechnet" bei denen heute noch Anglerentnahmen aus Dänemark und Schweden fehlen und die aus Deutschland nur geschätzt sind, ist das halt sehr wissenschaftlich glaubwürdig, wenn Fischer gleichzeitig volle Netze haben ..


Die Fische, die die Angler "zusätzlich" fangen, dürfte es nach de ICES-"Berechnung" ja gar nicht geben - eigentlich....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Beim heutigen Gespräch mit Frau Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) zum Thema Baglimit wurde die Initiative um EGOH, Touristiker, Kutterkapitäne etc. ausgeladen bzw. weg geschickt......

Sie will wohl lieber nur mit Frau Dr. sprechen vom DAFV, da die ja auch schon beim Thema Angelverbote FFH eingeknickt ist...

Der einzige, der  da nun für Anger noch einspringen kann beim Thema Baglimit, ist der anwesende Dr. Breckling vom DFV...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

So einfach geht das?

Krass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Frau Rodust kann ja einladen, wen sie will, und auch wegschicken, wen sie will....

Wahrscheinlich hat sie von Frau Hagedorn nach der Samstagssitzung wegen Angelverbot FFH Bescheid bekommen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4543878#post4543878), dass sie besser mit dem DAFV sprechen soll (einknicken), anstatt mit wehrhafteren Verbänden und Initiativen wie EGOH, Kutterkäptns etc. ..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Habe gerade in der LAV-Zeitschrift von MV gelesen, das die Kutterleute und der LAV wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe zwecks dem Fanglimit ab gewunken haben und stattdessen lieber eine entsprechende Schonzeit für Dorsch wollen, damit diese während des Laichens nicht beangelt werden dürfen an ihren jeweiligen Laichgründen.
 Das denke ich wäre auch ok, denn auch wenn dann einige Kutterkapitäne etwas dagegen haben, aber während der Laichzeit die prallen Dorsche von den Gästen reißen lassen ist halt auch nicht schön und gehört sich nicht. 
 Bin mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt, wichtig wird es nur immer mehr, wer schützt uns vor dem Naturschutz?!#q


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Naja...

dumm nur, das sich die Natur nicht an die Schonzeiten hält.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> dumm nur, das sich die Natur nicht an die Schonzeiten hält.



Sollen flexibel eingerichtet werden#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

SPD und Grüne in Schleswig Holstein wollen, dass Angler weniger fangen, um Berufsfischer zu stärken.

Und das obwohl mit der Angelei über die Touristik ein Mehrfaches an Umsatz erzielt wird.

Backhaus (MeckPomm, SPD) will zuerst harte wissenschaftliche Fakten, bevor Verbote kommen, und bestenfalls einvernehmliche, zeitlich oder örtlich differenzierte Fangeinschränkungen .. .

Siehe von der gestrigen Besprechung bei der Europoaabgerodneten der SPD, Frau Rodust.

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2016/erfolgreicher-runder-tisch-zur-zukunft-der-ostseefischerei/

Angelkutterkapitäne und Jens Meyer von der EGOH, die auch teilnehmen wollten, wurden abgewiesen und nicht zugelassen..


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sollen flexibel eingerichtet werden#6



Und wer bestimmt dies und wonach?
Kutter fährt aus findet 3 Laichdorsche...Schozeit...um ne Woche verlängern?!
Der nächste Kutter fährt raus und findet wieder nen Dorsch...Schonzeit um eine Woche verlängern.
usw.

Wer zahlt den vielen Kutter die Fahrt?

Ein anderer Kutter fährt in eine andere Ecke und fängt einen Dorsch ohne Laich. Hurra Schonzeit vorüber. 
50 Kutter fahren raus und fangen nur Laichdorsch!

:vik:

Irrsinn...
Bessere wäre ein Angelverbot.

ich halte die derzeit aktuelle freiwillige Regelung welche die Angler und Kutterkapitäne praktizieren für am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SPD und Grüne in Schleswig Holstein wollen, dass Angler weniger fangen, um Berufsfischer zu stärken.
> 
> Und das obwohl mit der Angelei über die Touristik ein Mehrfaches an Umsatz erzielt wird.
> 
> ...




Und das Geile daran ist, dieser Dorsch welcher dann in den Handel kommt wird zum Schluss wieder zu 30-40% (wenn nicht sogar noch mehr) in der Tonne landen.

Während der geangelte Dorsch, wofür Angler viel geld und Zeit investiert haben sicherlich zu fast 100% verwertet / verzehrt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Gut, dass mit Backhaus wenigstens 1 Politiker noch einigermaßen Durchblick hat und zu den Anglern UND zu den Fischern steht, und die nicht gegeneinander ausspielen will die Grüne und Rest-SPD in SH..

Wobei man auch nie weiss, ob und wann der dann auch vollends kippt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wer bestimmt dies und wonach?
> Kutter fährt aus findet 3 Laichdorsche...Schozeit...um ne Woche verlängern?!
> Der nächste Kutter fährt raus und findet wieder nen Dorsch...Schonzeit um eine Woche verlängern.
> usw.
> ...



Naja die Leute an der Küste wissen ja wo sich die großen Laichplätze befinden und wann(Temperatur und Jahreszeit) die Fische dort laichen.

 Und das eben spezielle Kutter solche Touren anbieten ist auch bekannt.

 Oder glaubst du die Schonzeit wird aufgrund der Kutterfänge bestimmt?!Ne so wird das bestimmt nicht gemacht...


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Naja die Leute an der Küste wissen ja wo sich die großen Laichplätze befinden und wann(Temperatur und Jahreszeit) die Fische dort laichen.
> 
> Und das eben spezielle Kutter solche Touren anbieten ist auch bekannt.
> 
> Oder glaubst du die Schonzeit wird aufgrund der Kutterfänge bestimmt?!Ne so wird das bestimmt nicht gemacht...



Nein, aber Deine flexiblen Schonzeit sind praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Das habe ich Dir damit sagen wollen.
Desweiteren habe auch mal den Tourismus im Blickfeld. Die Kuttertouren werden doch bereits im voraus gebucht.
Was ist wenn dann plötzlich die Schonzeit verlegt wird?

Wie soll dies funktionieren?

Und Dumeinst wirklich da fahren Leute auf die See um Temperatur etc. zu messen nur um die Schonzeit flexibel zu gestalten?

Einfacher ist doch ein Angelverbot ...und billiger.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, aber Deine flexiblen Schonzeit sind praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Das habe ich Dir damit sagen wollen.
> Desweiteren habe auch mal den Tourismus im Blickfeld. Die Kuttertouren werden doch bereits im voraus gebucht.
> Was ist wenn dann plötzlich die Schonzeit verlegt wird?
> 
> ...



Nö, dafür werden Messstellen genutzt die es bereits heute gibt, oder meinst du die Temperaturen die du heute von der Wassertemperatur erhälst sind von Leuten gemessen die jeden Tag raus fahren?!

 Es ist ja nun nicht Variabel von Dezember bis November im nächsten Jahr....
 Der grobe Rahmen ist jedes Jahr gleich bis auf wenige Wochen Differenz, da würde den Kapitänen eben nur mit Vorbehalt eine zusage möglich sein, damit müssten sie denn nun mal leben. Oder sie meiden eben direkt völlig die Laichplätze, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, noch einfacher...#6


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und das eben spezielle Kutter solche Touren anbieten ist auch bekannt.


 
 Glücklicherweise gibt es die, da kann man nämlich wunderbar die BF beim Raubbau an den Laichdorschen mittels Schleppnetzfischerei beobachten.

 Und die führen auch zum Teil schöne Fangstatistiken, woran sich schön erkennen lässt, dass die Anzahl der wirklich großen Fische (ab ca. 10 Kg aufwärts) seit 2010 (oder schon früher) massiv zurückgegangen ist.

 Letztlich ist das aber auch völlig egal, ob ein Baglimit für Angler kommt oder nicht. Wenn da von den BF so weitergewirtschaftet wird, wie bisher, dann entziehen die sich selbst ihre Lebensgrundlage.

 Bin mir sicher, dass es in 5 Jahren noch Dorschangler gibt, bei den BF bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Und man kann nach ein paar Jahren Angelverbot mal ein Zwischenfazit ziehen.

 Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das, was die Angler nicht mehr treiben, sich auch nur annähernd positiv auf den Dorschbestand auswirken wird. Bin mal gespannt, wem man von Seiten der Politik dann versucht, die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben. Vermutlich wird's auf den Klabautermann hinauslaufen.

 Wir werden es erfahren :m 

Grüße Sven


----------



## scp (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Erst wird abgestritten das der Dorschbestand in Gefahr ist.
Auf stichhaltige Argumente wird nicht eingegangen.
Statt reflexartig alles abzublocken ,weil alles einer bestimmten Klientel zu geschrieben wird ,sollte auch das eigene Handeln kritisch hinterfragt werden.

Das der Dorschbestand einen kritischen Zustand in der westlichen Ostsee ereicht hat, sollte mittlerweile allen klar sein.
Und das Angler keinen Einfluss haben stimmt nicht.Über den Öresund vor etlichen Jahren muss ich wohl nicht näher eingehen.Das Laichdorschfischen von Angler  finde ich nicht akzeptabel ,da ist es mir egal was der B:F. macht.
Was spricht gegen Schongebiete und Schonzeit.Der positive Effekt lässt sich z.B. im Mittelmeer ablesen.
Wenn meine Kinder noch Dorsche fangen wollen, muss die Reissleine gezogen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du solltest endlich begreifen, was die wirklich vorhaben!!

Es geht nicht um Dorschschutz, sondern Anglern soll die Quote gekürzt werden, damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen können..

Siehe Europaabgeordnete Rodust und die Staatsekretärin Umweltministerium SH:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872
Klare Aussage da:


> Aber wir müssen überlegen, wie man die Lasten auf alle Schultern gleichmäßig verteilt* und eine gewisse Umverteilung von der Freizeitfischerei zur Erwerbsfischerei ist notwendig.*




Und wenn sie erst die Angler als "Störenfriede" von der Ostsee weg haben, werden sie danach die Fischer auch (leichter) plattmachen, weil das dann einfacher geht:
Divide et impera

Nur, dass dann die Angler nicht wieder werden angeln dürfen, wenn die erst mal weg sind.. 

*Es geht hier nicht um Dorschschutz, es geht schlicht um Anglerschutz!!*


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Dass der Dorschbestand einen kritischen Zustand in der westlichen Ostsee ereicht hat, sollte mittlerweile allen klar sein.



Und gleichzeitig wird hervorgehoben, dass Angler doch keinen relevanten Einfluss auf Bestand und Quote hätten. Das wäre aber egal, wenn du nicht recht hättest.
Die Grundlagen auf denen argumentiert werden, sind sehr unterschiedlich, dass dabei an der Vorstellung von einem gesunden Dorschbestand festgehalten wird, halte ich für gefährlich.

Der Rest ist die Suche nach dem Schwarzen Peter.
Den Berufsfischern kann man kaum eine maßgebliche Schuld an dem jetzigen Dorschbestand geben.
Zwar fließen ihre Forderungen in die Quote mit ein, diese wird jedoch von anderen erstellt.
Berufsfischer setzen die Quote um.
Für etwaige Schäden am Bestand sind immer die Erheber der Quote verantwortlich, da es ihre Aufgabe ist, so etwas zu verhindern. Von denen will anscheinend niemand den Kopf hinhalten.

Unquotierte Angler bieten die nötige Angriffsfläche, ohne dass die bisherige Erhebung der Quote zu sehr in Kritik gerät, zudem einfacher schröpfbar, da die Freizeitfischerei nicht so sehr vom Fangerfolg abhängt als die B-Fischerei.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dorschbestand kritisch?
Woran macht man dies fest?
Gibt es zuverlässige Statistiken dazu?
Was ist der Massstab für kritisch?

ich glaube Thomas erwähnte es schon.
Das die Fischbestände nicht so üppig sind wie vor 100 Jahren...oder 200 Jahren....ist ja bekannt.
Wahrscheinlich waren die Bestände aber auch schon vor 50 Jahren kritisch...im Vergleich zu...X


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Man sieht dass Du leider nicht alles weisst - Anglern wurde eine inoffizielle Quote zur Berechnung zugestanden (ca. 2.500 Tonnen), davon sollen jetzt Angler beschränkt werden, um das Berufsfischern zu zu schlagen.

Null Dorschschutz, nur linke Tasche (Angler) zu rechte Tasche (Berufsfischer) !!!


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht dass Du leider nicht alles weisst - Anglern wurde eine inoffizielle Quote zur Berechnung zugestanden (ca. 2.500 Tonnen), davon sollen jetzt Angler beschränkt werden, um das Berufsfischern zu zu schlagen.
> 
> Null Dorschschutz, nur linke Tasche (Angler) zu rechte Tasche (Berufsfischer) !!!




|supergri
ich habe nur auf einen Beitrag bezüglich angeblich kritischen Dorschbestand geantwortet.

Weil, ich finde es immer lustig wenn behauptet wird  etwas wäre kritisch wenn dazu nicht mal verlässliche Zahlen vorliegen.
Egal ob nun Dorschbestand oder was auch immer für ein Bestand.

Und ja Thomas, ich weiss es geht nur um rechte Tasche linke Tasche


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



scp schrieb:


> Erst wird abgestritten das der Dorschbestand in Gefahr ist.
> Auf stichhaltige Argumente wird nicht eingegangen.
> Statt reflexartig alles abzublocken ,weil alles einer bestimmten Klientel zu geschrieben wird ,sollte auch das eigene Handeln kritisch hinterfragt werden.
> 
> ...



Um dies ging es mir.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht dass Du leider nicht alles weisst - Anglern wurde eine inoffizielle Quote zur Berechnung zugestanden (ca. 2.500 Tonnen), davon sollen jetzt Angler beschränkt werden, um das Berufsfischern zu zu schlagen.
> 
> Null Dorschschutz, nur linke Tasche (Angler) zu rechte Tasche (Berufsfischer) !!!




Würde mich aber wundern, wenn unterm Strich in den nächsten Jahren mehr in den Netzen der Berufsfischern landet als davor, da die Quote für 2017 weiter gekürzt werden soll. 
Das Umverteilen dürfte nur bedeuten, dass B-Fischer mehr Fisch von insgesamt weniger Dorsch sehen werden. (Sofern die Quotenkürzung nicht durch Umverteilung komplett geschluckt wird?)

Für die halbe Dorschmenge würde der überwiegende Teil der Angler noch rausfahren, da die Tätigkeit nicht so extrem vom Fangerfolg abhängt wie die der B-Fischer.
Bei einer dauerhaft niedrigen Quote für beide Nutzer, beispielsweise 50% des heutigen Niveaus, ist der prozentuale Schwund an B-Fischern viel größer als der an Freizeitfischern.
Zudem wird der Wert der Freizeitfischerei nur geringfügig geschätzt.

Schlaue Politiker fassen deshalb die kommerzielle Fischerei nur ungern an, da sie dort direkt, und nicht wie bei uns, in zweiter oder dritter Reihe, Arbeitsplätze gefährden.
Bleibt dabei, Angler als Buhmann für fremde Interessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bleibt dabei, Angler als Buhmann für fremde Interessen.


Das zum einen.

Und zum anderen:
Angler sind in der Öffentlichkeit (europaweit) gut bis sehr gut angesehen.

Divide et impera - Teile und herrsche in hier einem etwas anderen Sinn:

Nämlich das Teilen, das auseinander dividieren von Fischern und Anglern seitens der Eurokratie und willfähriger teutonobürokratischer Behörden als verlängertem Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie...

Denn wenn sie erst mal die Angler weg haben, können sie gegen die lange nicht so gut angesehene Berufsfischer dann viel einfacher vorgehen..

Es geht bei der Geschichte nicht um Dorschschutz..

Hier wird von der Eurokratie die Nutzung der Meere (und damit auch grundsätzlich aller Gewässer) durch Angler grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt!!

Es müsste um Anglerschutz gehen!!


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Problem der Berufsfischer ist der extrem niedrige Verkaufspreises der Dorsche.
> Derzeit zahlt der Handel ca. 70Cent pro Kilo.
> Wir lagen vor ein paar Jahren bei ca. 2 Euro/ Kilo
> 
> Der Ostsee Dorsch hat grosse Abnahmeprobleme.



Ostsee-Dorsch ist in Teilen auch nicht mehr MSC-zertifiziert, was die Sache noch verschärfen dürfte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ostsee-Dorsch ist in Teilen auch nicht mehr MSC-zertifiziert, was die Sache noch verschärfen dürfte.



Gilt das nicht nur für die östliche Ostsee?

Wie auch immer. Bis Ende 2015 war der Ostseedorsch MSC zertifiziert. Heißt das jetzt - da ja der Bestand an Dorsch trotz "nachhaltiges MSC Fischerei" in den letzten Jahren am Boden ist - das die MSC Zertifizierung blödsinn ist und keine positiven Auswirkungen auf den Bestand hat? So würde ich das im Falle des Ostseedorsches sehen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gilt das nicht nur für die östliche Ostsee?
> 
> Wie auch immer. Bis Ende 2015 war der Ostseedorsch MSC zertifiziert. Heißt das jetzt - da ja der Bestand an Dorsch trotz "nachhaltiges MSC Fischerei" in den letzten Jahren am Boden ist - das die MSC Zertifizierung blödsinn ist und keine positiven Auswirkungen auf den Bestand hat? So würde ich das im Falle des Ostseedorsches sehen.



Ja, die Dorsche aus der westlichen Ostsee sind bzw. waren  nicht MSC zertifiziert.

Zu Deinem zweiten Absatz:
Die Fischerei muss die Nachhaltigkeit beweisen. 
Dies kann sie aber nicht da es keine zuverlässigen Zahlen gibt. Diese soll es erst 2017/ 18 geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gilt das nicht nur für die östliche Ostsee?
> 
> Wie auch immer. Bis Ende 2015 war der Ostseedorsch MSC zertifiziert. Heißt das jetzt - da ja der Bestand an Dorsch trotz "nachhaltiges MSC Fischerei" in den letzten Jahren am Boden ist - das die MSC Zertifizierung blödsinn ist und keine positiven Auswirkungen auf den Bestand hat? So würde ich das im Falle des Ostseedorsches sehen.



So hab ich das verstanden, dass die Zertifizierung des Ostbestands aufgehoben wurde und der Westbestand weiter zertifiziert bleibt.
Leider stimmt das nicht.
Tatsächlich war der Westbestand nie MSC-zertifiziert.

http://fischbestaende.portal-fische...stock&ecoregion_id=11&farea_id=3&stock_id=622

Edit: Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jetzt mischt sich logischerweise auch noch die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie aktiv ein, heir WWF:
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...ischerei-WWF-fordert-Dorsch-Quote-fuer-Angler


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

|bigeyes
 Man muss sich die Zahlen von dem "renommierten Institut" mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!

 160000 Angler
 356 Tage
 2558 Tonnen Dorsch

 Das würde doch bedeuten, das jeder Angler ca. 16 KG fängt
 oder auch das Täglich 438,36 Angler/ Tag auf der Ostsee sind.
 Sind da überhaupt soviel Fischerei Möglichkeiten um das zu schaffen und wer har wann schon mehr als 16KG Dorsch rausgeholt.

 Ich bin mir der Zahlen nicht ganz sicher!;+

 Greetz Stoni K.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Man muss sich die Zahlen von dem "renommierten Institut" mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!
> 
> 160000 Angler
> ...



Es gibt auch keine verlässliche Zahlen was die Angler an Dorsch fangen.
Es wurden vom Institut kleinere Testfahrten gemacht und der Fang erfasst, anschliessen wurde dies hoch gerechnet auf das ganze Jahr...

Die Arbeiten/ Argumentieren mit Zahlen die nicht repräsentativ sind.

http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Na mich könnt ihr aus der Statistik schon mal herausnehmen.
War max. Für vier tage aufm kutter und habe es wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht fünf dorsche gefangen. Bin halt nicht so gut.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine verlässliche Zahlen was die Angler an Dorsch fangen.
> Es wurden vom Institut kleinere Testfahrten gemacht und der Fang erfasst, anschliessen wurde dies hoch gerechnet auf das ganze Jahr...
> 
> Die Arbeiten/ Argumentieren mit Zahlen die nicht repräsentativ sind.
> ...



Aber da ist doch genau der Hase im Pfeffer!

 Man muss bei den Verhandlungen der Statistik widersprechen, sie ist auf falschen Zahlen aufgebaut. Annahmen sind in solch gravierenden Fällen der gänzlich der falsche Weg. Gerade Wissenschaftler sollten sich an Fakten orientieren und nicht eigene Meinungen oder von naheliegenden Institutionen, Verbänden oder sonstige vertreten.

 SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wer soll denn widersprechen???

Frau Dr. war doch anscheinend da auf Sitzungen, deren Verlauf sie relativ exklusiv sieht in Verlauf und Ergebnissen für Angler.

Und den die einladende EU-Abgeordnete Rodust ganz anders schildert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872

Nur zum Verständnis:
Ihr werdet vom DAFV verraten und verkauft, und ihr lassts euch immer weiter gefallen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und da wiederhole ich mich gerne! Wenn die Zahlen falsch sind - also zu hoch wie ich glaube - dann ist eine Umverteilung vom Freizeitfischer zum Berufsfischer einfach nur negativ für den Dorschbestand! Warum sagt das denen keiner?????


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und da wiederhole ich mich gerne! Wenn die Zahlen falsch sind - also zu hoch wie ich glaube - dann ist eine Umverteilung vom Freizeitfischer zum Berufsfischer einfach nur negativ für den Dorschbestand! Warum sagt das denen keiner?????



Unter dem Anschein einer insgesamt niederen Quote lässt sich so gleich viel oder mehr raushauen.
Wenn Dorschmengen, die zum Teil nicht existent sind, zu reeller Ausschöpfung der Quote werden, ist mit sachlichen Argumenten zum Schutz von Dorschbeständen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen und vergebliche Mühe. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gefahr für den Dorsch unabsichtlich übersehen wird.

Falls die gesamte Fangmenge, plus die höhere Sterblichkeit vom Rückwurf tatsächlich gleich bleiben wird, hat der Dorschbestad die Möglichkeit seine Überfischung zu beweisen oder widerlegen, in dem er vor die Hunde geht oder nicht. Nach mir die Sintflut.

Schon erstaunlich, auf welche vagen Vermutungen und Blindflüge sich ein angeblich so wissenschaftlich-fortschrittliches Land einlässt.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Aber da ist doch genau der Hase im Pfeffer!
> 
> Man muss bei den Verhandlungen der Statistik widersprechen, sie ist auf falschen Zahlen aufgebaut. Annahmen sind in solch gravierenden Fällen der gänzlich der falsche Weg. Gerade Wissenschaftler sollten sich an Fakten orientieren und nicht eigene Meinungen oder von naheliegenden Institutionen, Verbänden oder sonstige vertreten.
> 
> SK


 
 Wenn man sich das oben angegebene Dokument des TI durchliest, kann man sehen, das dort nix von Angelverbot steht. Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, das hier mit den Zahlen sehr leichtfertig um gegangen worden ist. Hochrechnung auf so wackligen Füssen sind pures Gift.:r

 SK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn widersprechen???
> 
> Frau Dr. war doch anscheinend da auf Sitzungen, deren Verlauf sie relativ exklusiv sieht in Verlauf und Ergebnissen für Angler.
> 
> ...



Ein Einzelner kann da nicht viel machen, aber wie ist es denn mit dir?! Als "Chef" vom größten Angelforum in Deutschland, kannst du da im Namen des Anglerboards nicht auch Einfluss nehmen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Machen wir, indem wir berichten, wie es unsere Aufgabe ist, recherchieren, veröffentlichen und kommentieren.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Machen wir, indem wir berichten, wie es unsere Aufgabe ist, recherchieren, veröffentlichen und kommentieren.



Ich meine zb in Form eines Widerspruchs bei den zuständigen stellen?! Hier jeden der mitmachen will abstimmen lassen und dann als Sprachrohr für sagen wir 3000 Angler einen entsprechendes Schreiben verfassen ist so was nicht möglich um direkt Einfluss zu nehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ne, da ist nix drin, das geht nur über die Regierungen bei der EU..

Zudem sind wir ein Medium, keine Organisation.

Wäre, wie wenn Du meinst, die Bildzeitung könnte bei der EU was bewirken ..


----------



## Kotzi (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und ganz ehrlich, Bild-Niveau nimmt das langsam hier an.

Was sind denn 16 kg im Schnitt pro Angler pro Jahr?

Das schaffen viele in einer guten Ausfahrt und das bleibt nicht bei einer.

Kutter, Bellys, Kayaks, Strand, Seebrücke, Mietboote, Guidingservices, Trollingboote, Küstentaugliche Boote....

Das die Zahlen nur aus einigen Ausfahrten und Hochrechnungen bestehen ist zudem auch falsch.

Hier wird mal wieder klassisch die eigene persönliche Auswirkung auf seine Umwelt bezweifelt und geleugnet. Mehr sage ich nicht hierzu, da einscheinend die entsprechenden Paper nicht mal im Ansatz gelesen und verstanden wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dazu nur mal Fakten..

Institut Thünen (von denen die Zahlen stammen) sagt ja klar, das man Angler nicht beschränken müsste.

EU-Abgeordnete Rodust sagt auf der anderen Seite, man muss Angler beschränken, dass Berufsfischer mehr Quote kriegen können - geiler Schutz, wenn Angler weniger fangen sollen, damit Fischer mehr kriegen können - das kanns nun wirklich nicht sein.....

Und dass natürlich die Einheimischen von vor Ort die Meere viel mehr plündern, selbst wenn die nur 5 Fische mitnehmen dürften pro Tag(dafür 50, 100 oder noch mehr Angeltage) als jeder Tourist an 2, 3 oder 5 (Angel)Tagen im Jahr,  ist genauso klar, wie dass solche Einschränkungen sinnlos und nicht ansatzweise kontrollierbar sind...

Damals waren ja noch 10 Dorsche/Tag/Angler im Gespräch, heute das Ganze einfach mit 5 (oder weniger) denken....:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> Fängt an einem guten Tag in ner guten Stunde seine 10 erlaubten Dorsche und geniesst für den Rest des Tages auf seinem für 200 Euro plus Sprit gemieteten Boot die frische Seeluft ohne Angeln....
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, Bild-Niveau nimmt das langsam hier an.
> 
> Was sind denn 16 kg im Schnitt pro Angler pro Jahr?
> 
> ...



Quellen?


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Irgendwo fiel mal das Argument, dass Baglimits bei Lachs und Mefo auch funktionieren. Warum also gerade beim Dorsch nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Weils nicht die Frage ist!

Denn wenn man Angler beschränkt, damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen können, weil man denen das wieder draufschlägt, gehts nicht um Dorschschutz sondern um Angler verdrängen.....

Wie oft noch??

Offtopic
Zudem sind Mefo und Lachs als Wandersalmoniden ne andere Hausnummer als der Massenfisch/laicher Dorsch
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Irgendwo fiel mal das Argument, dass Baglimits bei Lachs und Mefo auch funktionieren. Warum also gerade beim Dorsch nicht?



Liefer doch mal Argumente dafür wenn die Berufsfischer im Gegenzug mehr fangen dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Angesichts der Tatsache, das sich hinsichtlich der FFH Gebiete Angler und Berufsfischer gemeinsam positioniert haben kann man fast glauben, das hier wieder separiert werden soll, damit beide Verbände allein schwächer werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Endlich jemand, ders begriffen hat, Angler und Fischer sollen da getrennt werden!!!!!!!

Wobei es hier NICHT um die FFH-Gebiete geht (Sache der Bundesregierung, da steht der DAFV gegen Angler, Fischer und andere Verbände (Tourismus etc.), die für Angler sind), sondern ums Dorschmanagement (Sache der EU)..


----------



## leuchtboje (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dann wird eben nach Dänemark, Holland oder Polen gefahren - da juckt der ganze Blödsinn keinen einzigen Kontrolleur...

NEIN - dazu habe ich natürlich keine 'Quellen' ....

diese Länder schützen aber ihren Tourismus - auch den Angeltourismus - und wenn sie es 'inoffiziell' tuen....#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dorschmanagement betrifft (im Gegensatz zu Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete, das NUR Deutschland betrift) Dänemark und  Schweden etc. genauso, gilt für alle Ostseestaaten.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dorschmanagement betrifft (im Gegensatz zu Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete, das NUR Deutschland betrift) Dänemark und  Schweden etc. genauso, gilt für alle Ostseestaaten.




Nene, FFH ist auch eine alte Forderung der EU. Deswegen droht DE ja auch eine Klage weil wir dieser Forderung nicht nachgekommen sind.
Die Forderung nach den *FFH Gebieten der EU fordert aber keine Angelverbote*. Diese kommen alleine von unserer Regierung.

Aktuell diskutiert die EU über Fanglimits und Quoten (das DE Angelverbot haben die ja nicht auf den Schirm)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Genau, also nochmal:
Ja, EU will Ausweisung der Gebiete und entsprechende Verordnungen..

Aber:
*NEIN!!!!!!*

*EU will keinerlei Angelverbot,* das ist für die FFH-Gebiete in Deutschland *eine REIN DEUTSCHE ERFINDUNG OHNE JEDE GRUNDLAGE BEI DER EU!!!!!* 

Und auch die Umsetzung ist eine *REIN DEUTSCHE!!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beim Thema *Dorschmanagement *ist das eine *REINE EU-Geschichte*, die von oben aufgedrückt wird ohne einschalten der nationalen Parlamente etc..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Kollege dies habe ich gerade geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ja, hab ich doch bestätigt, kann man nicht oft genug, da auch Frau Dr. das nicht begreift und in die FFH-Diskussion fälschlicher- und unnötigerweise die Dorschdiskussion mit einbringt (mit ihren anglereindlichen Freundinnen von der SPD, Rodust und Hagedorn)..

Und weil es neben den bescheuerten Landesverbänden ,die diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV da weiter unterstützen und solchen Müll weiterverbreiten, es halt immer noch Angler gibt, die das deswegen auch nicht glauben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und mittlerweile fordert der WWF ein Baglimit von 2 Dorschen pro Anggler/ Tag...  #q

http://www.mopo.de/umland/zu-viele-angler--dorsch-drama-in-der-ostsee-24363966


----------



## Norbi (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das ist doch Alles so krank,2 Dorsche pro Tag und abknüppelpflicht dat passt nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Quellen? Hast du das Paper gelesen und verstanden? Oder was sind deine Quelle?

Zu dem Rest habe ich nichts gesagt, lieber alle Schleppnetzkutter aus der Ostsee verbannen und die Angler noch mehr angeln lassen.
Baglimit wird keine Großartige Fangmengenreduzierung herbeiführen, da erstens nicht kontrollierbar und zweitens das einfach durch mehrfache Ausfahrten ausgeglichen wird von den Leuten mit geringer Anfahrt.

Dieses ständige Wissenschaftsgehetze was momentan irgendwie modern zu werden scheint geht mir nur dermaßen auf den Sack das ich dazu was schreiben wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Heute Treffen bei Minister Habeck bez. des Themas, der dann damit zur Bundesregierung will, die das dann in Europa vorbringen muss..

Wie immer aus diversen verlässlichen Quellen:

Alle waren gegen Baglimit..

Statt abzulehnen, dass Angler einbezogen  werden, hat GF Bohn vom LSFV-SH nach unseren Infos eine zweimonatige Schonzeit für Angler ins Spiel gebracht, sowie eine Erhöhung des Mindestmasses...

Warum eigentlich, wenn Thünen sagt, Angler müssten eigentlich nicht weiter reguliert werden?

Treffen dazu (angebblich will auch Frau Dr. kommen) nächste Woche im Thünen Institut ..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt abzulehnen, dass Angler einbezogen  werden, hat GF Bohn vom LSFV-SH nach unseren Infos eine zweimonatige Schonzeit für Angler ins Spiel gebracht, sowie eine Erhöhung des Mindestmasses...



Kann man für solche Leute nicht auch mal eine Schonzeit einführen?

12 Monate von wichtigen Entscheidungen aus-oder am besten gleich wegsperren oder so ähnlich..


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....Warum eigentlich, wenn Thünen sagt, Angler müssten eigentlich nicht weiter reguliert werden?....



Alle Anglerfeinde berufen sich aber auf Thünen ("Angler fangen soviel wie die Berufsfischer....").
Und die letzten anglerfeindlichen Studien von Thünen handelten von der 'Schadensrate' von C&R der Angler im Meeresbereich.
Damit kann man die Anglerquote noch weiter hochjubeln.

Spielen die hier ein doppeltes Spiel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wird sich nächste Woche zeigen, bis dato positionierte sich Thünen selber immer gegen Einschränkungen für Angler.

Was andere draus machen, dafür können die zuerst mal nix.

Die haben auch schon beim BMUB und BfN gemeckert wegen Falschdarstellung..

Ich bin auf die Sitzung kommende Woche gespannt,..


----------



## Eitsch (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wer kontrolliert das bei Wind und Wetter, Tag und Nacht?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das juckt doch die verbotsgeilen Idixxxx in Regierungen und Behörden oder wie hier in der EU nicht das Geringste..


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Thomas9904

Der entscheidende Satz steht hier:
*Die Höchstfangmengen der kommerziellen Fischer müssen also nicht sinken, die höhere neue Quote muss nur anders aufgeteilt werden.
*
https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/

Übersetzt:
Wenn es zu Einschränkungen beim Dorschfang kommen sollte, muss das nicht die Berufsfischer betreffen.
Es gibt ja noch die Angler.
Die 'sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei' ist nur Geblubber am Rande.

Soviel zu Thünen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
Da mal drücken auf der Seite: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?

Dann vestehst Du das vielleicht auch:
Bisher wurden (und werden in Dänemark, Schweden, Polen etc. immer noch nicht) Anglerfänge mitgerechnet.
Daher MUSS der Bestand viel höher sein (analog bisher nicht berücksichtigter Anglerfänge) als bisher angenommen.Das ist das, was die vom Institut postulieren.

Auch ich finde die Methode vom Institut zur Erhebung der Anglerfänge nicht prickelnd, In  der Schlussfolgerung, dass es bei so viel mehr Fang auch viel mehr Bestand als bisher "wissenschaftlich" angenommen geben MUSS, das kann man wohl nachvollziehen.

Und es geht ja nicht um Bestand, sondern um einen angeblich nicht vorhandenen  Jungfischjahrgang 2015 ..

Interessanterweise zeigen aber die Fangdaten der MS Solea ((Schiff vom TI) Messgröße kg Fisch pro geschleppter Meile) in allen Beprobunsgebieten 2016 (bis jetzt) gegenüber 2015 BESSERE Fänge..

Ich seh das TI auch kritisch, warte jetzt aber mal ab, was näxte Woche rauskommt.

Das Problem:
Weder TI noch die Länder oder die BRD hat da groß was zu melden, da  dies eine Sache der EU-Komission ist, ob die das Baglimit wie beim Wolfsbarsch durchsetzen oder nicht.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@raubangler
Hast du nicht verstanden. Lese u.a. die FAQ 
https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
(Thema: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?)

Das Thünen-Institut hat sich bisher immer neutral verhalten - das ist auch die Aufgabe der Forschung.

-- 

Gerade gesehen - zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Könnt Ihr nicht lesen?

Da steht, dass der Kuchen mit den Anglern zusammengenommen größer geworden ist.

Und wenn es zu Verteilungskämpfen kommen sollte, dann die Angler dran sind, analog dem Wolfsbarsch:

*"Es gibt inzwischen in EU-Gewässern mit dem Wolfsbarsch im Ärmelkanal einen Fall, in dem die Freizeitfischerei ebenfalls erhebliche Fangmengen entnimmt, und die Berufsfischerei nicht mehr allein die für die Erholung des Bestandes erforderliche Last tragen muss: Hier wurde ein „bag limit“ für die Angelfischerei eingeführt, um sehr große Fänge zu reduzieren."*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die haben das beschrieben mit dem Wolfsbarsch, aber nicht gefordert für den Dorsch.
Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> Weder TI noch die Länder oder die BRD hat da groß was zu melden, da  dies eine Sache der EU-Komission ist, ob die das Baglimit wie beim Wolfsbarsch durchsetzen oder nicht.



Und gerne nochmal:
Auf Grund der Erhebungsmethoden bin ich auch gegenüber TI skeptisch.

Aber ich will mal abwarten bis der Termin diese Woche rum ist.

Da werden leider aber wieder Verbände alles kaputtmachen, wenn sie wie jetzt Bohn vom LSFV-SH schon wieder einknicken und Angebote machen wie 2 Monate Schonzeit..


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Das Thünen-Institut hat sich bisher immer neutral verhalten - das ist auch die Aufgabe der Forschung....



Dazu hatte ich bereits 2007 was geschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1760040&postcount=51
Da ging es noch um die Vorgängerinstitute.
Hat sich aber nichts geändert.

Dieses Institut ist der Sargnagel für alle Meeresangler.
Woher die Sympathie für Thünen kommt, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.
Damals waren es die Trollingfreunde und nun Ihr.
;+;+


----------



## torstenhtr (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Thomas:


> Und gerne nochmal:
> Auf Grund der Erhebungsmethoden bin ich auch gegenüber TI skeptisch.



Hatte ich mir letztes Jahr angeschaut. Die Zahlen erscheinen durchaus plausibel zu sein, da sie aus mehreren Informationsquellen gewonnen wurden und auch mit älteren Studien verglichen wurde. Zur Zeit gibt es keine besseren Schätzungen, es sei denn man zwingt jeden Angler ein exaktes Fangbuch zu führen.

Zu Bohn: der hat offensichtlich 1:1 die Resolution des DAFV vom Mai dieses Jahres vertreten.


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben das beschrieben mit dem Wolfsbarsch, aber nicht gefordert für den Dorsch.
> ...



Aber warum haben sie es denn in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben??

Das wäre nicht deren wissenschaftliche Aufgabe gewesen.
Sie haben es aber trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Hatte ich mir letztes Jahr angeschaut. Die Zahlen erscheinen durchaus plausibel zu sein, da sie aus mehreren Informationsquellen gewonnen wurden und auch mit älteren Studien verglichen wurde...



Genauer lesen....
Die haben damals die Fangergebnisse unserer Trollingfreunde multipliziert mit allen Badebooten an der Ostsee, wo ein Bayer die Angel raushält.


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuelles-und-service/fragen-antworten/
> Da mal drücken auf der Seite: Fangen die Angler der Berufsfischerei die Dorsche weg?
> 
> Dann vestehst Du das vielleicht auch:
> ...



 Letzter Satz : wieso ?wer sitzt da? 
 Es ist eher die Frage, was man aus Innenpolitik raushält und nach Brüssel verschiebt, getreu dem Motto : die waren es

 Aus den letzten Beiträgen: 
 deshalb sehe ich den Deutschen Fischereiverband als nochmal Dachverband schon die ganze Zeit skeptisch
Die Interessen passen nur Zeitweise zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dass ich die Zahlen nicht für sonderlich seriös ermittelt halte, habe ich ja schon (mehrfach) geschrieben, ebenso die Sorgen, dass genutzt werden soll, um Angler gegenüber Berufsfischer zu benachteiligen (was bisher klar NICHT der Fall ist, die Berufsfischer (DFV) sagen bis jetzt klar und eindeutig, dass sie sind gegen Einschränkungen für Angler sind)

Dennoch würde ich gerne mal abwarten, was jetzt nächste Woche rauskommt.

Und zum Thema Fischereiverband (gehört ja nicht hierher, dennoch kurze Antwort):
Die Interessen passen passen zwar nur zeitweise zusammen, in den letzten 3 Jahren hat aber der DAFV nur Sch.... gebaut und nichts Positives für Angler gebracht, während der DFV mehrmals die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen musste, bei den Angelverboten genauso (wo der DAFV ohne meine Veröffentlichungen nicht mal was gemerkt hätte) wie hier beim Baglimit und erst recht zu den ganzen drohenden Angelverboten in Sachen Natura 2000 (da schreibt der neue GF die Landesverbände an weil er Infos aus den Vereinen will - dass die Kommunikation LV - Vereine nicht gerade gut klappt und er bestenfalls Präsidiumsmeinungen der LV kriegen wird, wird der auch noch lernen))..

Oder anders gesagt, frei nach Georg Christoph Lichtenberg:
Ich weiss nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird. 
Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vom Treffen gestern, von dem ich berichtete:
http://www.focus.de/regional/kiel/f...undeshilfe-fuer-dorschfischer_id_5819978.html

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...e-vom-Bund-fuer-Dorschfischer-,dorsch146.html

Wobei der zitierte Satz von Habeck, dass sowohl Fischer *wie auch Angler* sich mit dem Umweltminister einig wären, dass eine Schonzeit erforderlich sei, sicherlich so falsch ist.

Denn erstens wurde Meeres- und Küstenangler nie gefragt dazu (gibt keinerlei Umfrage dazu)  - es ist nur die Aussage eines GF des LSFV-SH...

Nur die Verbandler der organisierten Angelfischerei mögen das vielleicht unterstützen wollen, um sich bei Minister und Behörden einzuschleimen  - gerade Brandungsangler werden nicht begeistert sein, wenn sie zukünftig während ihrer Hauptsaison Dorsche zurückwerfen müssen, auch wenn die geschluckt hätten, und auch für die Küstenspinnfischer fällt dann ein beliebter Winterfisch weg. 

Das zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, wie wenig Ahnung Verbandler vom praktischen Angeln haben.

Ein Schutz der Laichplätze, alternativ eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Angler, aufs Angeln während der Laichzeiten* in Tiefen unterhalb 20 m* zu verzichten, wäre gerade noch so hinnehmbar.
Wenngleich man eigentlich Regierung, Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie grundsätzlich keinen mm Boden preisgeben darf..

Aber nun komplette Schonzeiten wie auch seitens des LSFV-SH zu fordern, zeigt nur einmal mehr Praxis- und Basisferne der Handelnden....


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...e-vom-Bund-fuer-Dorschfischer-,dorsch146.html
> ...



"Zurzeit fangen die hauptberuflichen Fischer im Land rund 8.500 Tonnen Dorsch - 2.500 Tonnen ziehen die Angler aus dem Wasser. 2017 soll die Menge um 87,5 Prozent verringert werden."


Erst einmal lustig zu sehen.
Am Anfang hiess es "Die Angler fangen soviel, wie die Berufsfischer".
Thünen schreibt jetzt 50%.
Aber selbst damit traut man sich wohl nicht, in die Diskussion zu gehen.
Nun sind wir bei 30%.*

Eigentlich dürften die Fischer gar nichts mehr fischen.
Aber damit noch 1062 Tonnen für die Fischer übrig bleiben, sollen die Angler auf (fiktive!!!) 2187 Tonnen verzichten.
Blöd für die Angler und Dorsch.

Das war immer die Absicht von dem Thünen-Berufsfischerinstitut.
Nachzulesen auf deren Seite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du begreifst es immer noch nicht...

Es geht nicht um Thünen oder Deutschland....

Es ist ein Verteilungskampf unter den EU-Ländern....

Die Dänen, Schweden und Polen (bei denen es keine festgestellten/errechneten/geschätzten Anglerfänge gibt) wollen, dass die deutschen Angler verzichten zu Gunsten der Berufsfischerei...

Weil aber die von deutschen Anglern abgerechneten Fänge ALLEN EU-Staaten (die bisher Quote hatten in der Ostsee) zugeschlagen werden als Quote, und Deutschland auch daran den geringsten Anteil hat, will sich der DFV eben nicht darauf einlassen, dass deutsche Angler verzichten, damit Berufsfischer aus Polen, Dänemark und Schweden (wo der Hauptteil der Quote liegt) noch mehr fangen können.

Dass wieder DFV und EGOH von der Initiative auch bei dem Thema hier  - und nicht nur beim Angelverbot - klar Kante gegen solche Beschränkungen gezeigt haben, und dafür wieder der anglerfeindliche LSFV-SH mit seinem GF Bohn FREIWILLIG UND OHNE NOT die 2-monatige Schonzeit überhaupt erst ins Spiel gebracht hat, das ist der Skandal....

Nicht Thünen...


PS:
Die Idee mit der Anglerschonzeit kommt übrigens aus Dänemark von den Berufsfischern und wird von der dortigen Regierung mitgetragen (muss ich mal gucken, hab ich schon geschrieben hier irgendwo in der Diskussion), die wollen aber 3 Monate..

Auch weil die daraus errechnete Fangmindermenge der deutschen Angler dann vor allem der dänischen Berufsfischerei laut Quotenverteilung zugeschlagen wird...

Auch deswegen sind da ja die deutschen Berufsfischer MIT den Anglern in einem Boot und sind GEGEN solche Restriktionen (aber auch GEGEN anglerfeindliche Verbände wie den LSFV-SH, der auch hier in der BRD die dänische Schonzeitregelung für Angler deren Berufsfischer ins Spiel bringt), weil das für die deutsche Fischerei fast nix bringt...

Dass Landesverbände oder der DAFV solche komplizierteren Sachverhalte nicht verstehen, wenns um höhere Politik geht, kann man mutmaßen...

Peinlich wirds einfach, wenn sich Verbände wie der DFV oder die EGOH und Tourismus- und Wirtschaftsverbände etc. FÜR Angler einsetzen, DAFV und LSFV etc. dagegen mit ihrer Schonzeitregeleung, die sie FREIWILLIG UND OHNE NOT dem Habeck angeboten haben, den Berufsfischern aus Dänemark, Polen und Schweden in die Karten spielen, während sie gleichzeitig deutschen Anglern in den Rücken fallen...

PPS:
Bin gespannt auf Mittwoch, auf die Sitzung beim TI...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Cool, manche im LSFV-SH sind doch nicht honigmangelernährt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...Angler-die-Nebenerwerbsfischer-unterst%FCtzen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Völlig ok, wenn sich Anglerverbände gegen den Schutz der natürlichen Ressourcen und für radikale Durchsetzung der anglerischen Interessen einsetzen. Dann aber bitte auch konsequent sein und den Status als Naturschutzverband abgeben. Beides zusammen geht nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du begreifst es nicht - es wird nichts geschützt mit den jetzt geplanten Regelungen.

Gerade deswegen MÜSSTE sich ein Naturschutzverband auch dagegen aussprechen..

Die Dorsche, die den deutschen Anglern (nicht dänischen, schwedischen oder polnischen - weil sie da keine Zahlen haben  - *nur *den deutschen Anglern!!) rechnerisch über die Schonzeit abgezogen werden sollen, sollen ja den Berufsfischern (da vor allem laut Quotenverteilung den Dänen) zugeschlagen werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du begreifst es nicht - es wird nichts geschützt mit den jetzt geplanten Regelungen.
> 
> Gerade deswegen MÜSSTE sich ein Naturschutzverband auch dagegen aussprechen..
> 
> Die Dorsche, die den deutschen Anglern (nicht dänischen, schwedischen oder polnischen - weil sie da keine Zahlen haben  - *nur *den deutschen Anglern!!) rechnerisch abgezogen werden sollen, sollen ja den Berufsfischern (da vor allem laut Quotenverteilung den Dänen) zugeschlagen werden.



Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, bestandsschützende Maßnahmen, sprich Einschränkungen, für alle betreffenden Parteien zu fordern statt anzustreben, dass die Angler weitermachen dürfen wie bisher? Dass Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände überfällig sind, bestreitet doch wohl niemand ernsthaft. Und dass Angler im signifikanten Umfabg Dorsch entnehmen auch nicht, egal ob das nun 25 oder 35 Prozent des entnommenen Anteils entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Was die entnehmen, wurde aber bisher nicht in den Bestandserhebungen mit berücksichtigt!!

So dass der Bestand um genau diesen Anteil (Bestand, errechnet aus Anglerfang) höher sein muss (sonst könnten die ja nix fangen, wenns die Fische nicht gäbe - und da die Berechnung der Anglerfänge aus Dänemark, Schweden und Polen noch fehlt, MUSS der Bestand ja NOCH höher als bisher errechnet sein, sonst könnten die Angelkollegen aus diesen Ländern ja auch nix fangen, wenn der Fisch nicht da wäre) als bisher angenommen, das ist ja das, was TI schreibt und veröffentlicht....

Und es wurde ja angeboten seitens der Vernünftigen (DFV, EGOH etc., nicht DAFV und LSFV etc.) über Folgendes zu sprechen:
Erhöhung Mindestmaß für Angler auf 40/42 cm
Freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Angler, während der Laichzeit nicht tiefer als 20 m zu angeln und damit komplett die Laichgebiete zu schonen..
Jeweils immer begrenzt auf 1 Jahr, dann neu zu verhandeln, je nach Ergebnis und Entwicklung..

Darüber wird man natürlich nicht sprechen oder sowas anbieten, wenn hier von Seiten der Regierung und des LSFV-SH solche  Dinge kommen, deutsche Angler für dänische, schwedische und polnische Fischer zu schröpfen und zu reglementieren.

Regierung in SH gehts nur um Fischer, nicht um Angler (obwohl die deutlich mehr Umsatz machen und wesentlich mehr Menschen davon leben als bei den Fischern), und der LSFV will da der Regierung gegen seine eigenen Zahler noch beispringen und will auch die Schonzeit für deutsche Angler zu Gunsten dänischer Berufsfischer..

Die begreifen aber auch nicht, dass mit den vom LSFV-SH vorgeschlagenen Regeln zur Beschränkung deutscher Angler den deutschen Fischern nicht geholfen ist, sondern wegen  Qutotenverteilung eben hauptsächlich den dänischen..

Ob Regierung oder DAFV oder LSFV-SH, ich hab da aus meiner persönlichen Sicht nur einen Rat:
Inkompetenz abwählen...


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Thomas

Ich habe nie von 'deutschen' Berufsfischern gesprochen.
Und das es eine gemeinsame Dorschquote gibt, ist ja wohl auch schon länger bekannt.
Gehören die deutschen Angler den deutschen Fischern?
Nein.

Ich finde gut, dass die deutschen Fischer + Thünen mit diesem Quoten-Diebstahl auf die Fresse gefallen sind.
Vielleicht lernen die was für die Zukunft.

Hilft uns aber auch nicht weiter.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du begreifst es immer noch nicht:
Weder die deutschen Fischer noch Thünen wollen deutsche Anger reglementieren oder denen "Quote" stehlen, nur damit am Ende Dänen, Schweden und Polen (bzw. deren Berufsfischer) mehr kriegen....

Das kann man eher der Regierung SH (Habeck) und der LSFV-SH (Bohn, Schonzeit komplett wie von Dänen gefordert) unterstellen, welche diese Zusammenhänge nicht begreifen..


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

dann sollen die Dänen und Polen 3 Monate Schonzeit einführen; am besten von Juni bis August|supergri.
 da fängt keiner mehr Fische vor und von ihren Stränden


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du begreifst es immer noch nicht:
> Weder die deutschen Fischer noch Thünen wollen deutsche Anger reglementieren oder denen "Quote" stehlen, nur damit am Ende Dänen, Schweden und Polen (bzw. deren Berufsfischer) mehr kriegen....
> .....



Da gibt es nicht viel zu begreifen.
Die wollen die Quote selbst haben.
Nur blöd, wenn Biologen sich nicht mit EU-Recht auskennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Dann halt nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du begreifst es nicht - *es wird nichts geschützt mit den jetzt geplanten Regelungen.*
> 
> Gerade deswegen MÜSSTE sich ein Naturschutzverband auch dagegen aussprechen..
> 
> Die Dorsche, die den deutschen Anglern (nicht dänischen, schwedischen oder polnischen - weil sie da keine Zahlen haben  - *nur *den deutschen Anglern!!) rechnerisch über die Schonzeit abgezogen werden sollen, sollen ja den Berufsfischern (da vor allem laut Quotenverteilung den Dänen) zugeschlagen werden.


----------



## raubangler (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Chorche

Hat Greenpeace jemals verlangt, dass Angler eingeschränkt werden?

Und auch Thünen will nicht die Angler einschränken, damit mehr Fische rumschwimmen, sondern damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



raubangler schrieb:


> @Chorche
> 
> Hat Greenpeace jemals verlangt, dass Angler eingeschränkt werden?
> 
> Und auch Thünen will nicht die Angler einschränken, damit mehr Fische rumschwimmen, sondern damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen dürfen.



Jede Art Einschränkung ist natürlich nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie alle Gruppen gleich betrifft. Anderenfalls ist weder Akzeptanz noch Einsicht zu erwarten. Dass das einige Politiker und andere Interessenvertreter völlig anders sehen, ist aus meiner Sicht unerträgliche Klientelpolitik. Gerade die Berufsfischei ist in meinen Augen das Problem schlechthin. Vom Bodensee über die Oder bis zu den Küstengewässern. Ohne Rücksicht rausholen und nach uns die Sintflut. So wird das nichts mit der Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Es geht der Politik (EU wie Länder) doch hier nicht um Dorschschutz, wie kommste denn auf den schmalen Pfad??...

Es geht um einen knallharten Verteilungskampf unter den Ostseeanrainern der EU.


----------



## Jan1982 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Gibt in den Kieler Nachrichten einige Artikel zu dem Thema des Dorschverschwindens aus der Ostsee...

Zum Beispiel der hier...

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Unser-Meer-Die-Ostsee/Das-grosse-Dorsch-Drama-in-der-Ostsee


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

War unterwegs, bin gerade erst dabei aus zig mir zugesandten Dokumenten und x Telefonaten und Mails alles zu sortieren.

So wie es aussieht, ist der DAFV mit seinem LV MeckPomm und LSFV-SH aber den Anglern voll in den Rücken gefallen und hat ohne Not freiwillige Angebote auch in Rostock beim Treffen im TI gemacht. Wie schon vorher der GF Bohn vom LSFV-SH (war wohl abgesprochen mit DAFV) bei Habeck, der ja nur mehr Quote für die Fischer wollte (schriftlich vorliegen, dass man damit ja 800 - 1000 Tonnen mehr Westdorsch den Fischern geben könne).

Dieser von den Verbänden vorgetragene einseitige Verzicht auf Dorschfänge der Angler durch Schonmaß/Schonzeitregelungen einseitig für Angler bringt also keinen einzigen lebenden Dorsch mehr, wenn die durch diese Minderfänge der Angler ereichte "Zusatzquote" der Fischerei zugeschlagen werden soll - selbst das fast 80 % an dänische Fischer gehen, ist für den SH-Minister augenscheinlich kein Problem.

Und das obwohl nach meinen Infos aus Berlin und Brüssel die EU das Baglimit nicht mal weiter diskutieren, sondern eh durchsetzen will, so dass diese Maßnahmen noch oben drauf käme.


@Raubbangler:
Deine Einschätzung bez. Thünen teile ich immer noch nicht zu hundert Prozent (zu komplizierte Materie).

Aber ich kann es aus meiner persönlichen Sicht keinem einzigen Angler mehr empfehlen, dem Thünen-Institut oder anderen Wissenschaftsprojekten/instituten, die aus Bundes- oder Landesmitteln (vor allem wen über BMU oder BMEL) finanziert sind, irgendwelche Daten zu liefern....


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Bei 2 Dorschen und 3 Platten am Tag kann man sein Boot verkaufen.
Man braucht es dann nämlich nur noch 15min am Tag #c

Ausserdem werden dann die kleineren wieder reingeworfen sobald einer einen größeren gefangen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das ist der Punkt, um den es geht:
Freiwillige Verzichtsangebote von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm im Namen der Angelfischer Schonmaß 45 cm (obwohl intern mal mit DFV und EGOH/Initiatve  etc. 40 - max. 42 abgemacht waren) und 6-wöchige Schonzeit für Dorsch (ohne wie bei DFV und EGOH/Initiative das nur auf Tiefen unter 20 m zu begrenzen, damit auch Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer betroffen), damit Habeck die damit "eingesparten" Anglerfänge als zusätzliche Quote von  800 - 1000 Tonnen mehr den Fischern zugestehen kann!!!

Das wird wohl alles ZUSÄTZLICH zum Baglimit (momentana im Gespräch 0 - 5 Dorsche/Tag/Angler, wird wohl am Ende auf 2 - 3 rauslaufen) kommen, dass die EU eh schon durchsetzen will..

Obwohl die in der Politik wissen, dass fast 80% der Quote an von deutschen Anglern dann eingesparten Dorschfängen an die Dänen und nicht mal an die deutschen Fischer gehen wird..!!!!


----------



## gründler (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



banzinator schrieb:


> Bei 2 Dorschen und 3 Platten am Tag kann man sein Boot verkaufen.
> Man braucht es dann nämlich nur noch 15min am Tag #c
> 
> Ausserdem werden dann die kleineren wieder reingeworfen sobald einer einen größeren gefangen hat.



Weder noch,man fährt einfach nen paar Km weiter und ist in DK.

Tut mir zwar leid für die Vermieter von Häusern und co. und alle die von Anglern leben,aber mein Boot Verkaufen nur weil man da nicht mehr darf...ne bestimmt nicht.
Gibt genug Länder um uns rum die sich über unsere bekloppten Deutschen regeln kaputt lachen und sich sehr freuen das wir jetzt dahin kommen. 



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Baglimit für Dorsch wird auch in Dänemark, Schweden etc. gelten (alle EU-Staaten für Bestand westlicher Dorsch)...

Bei den zusätzlichen Einschränkungen, die der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV-SH angeboten haben  ist das anders, das wird dann nur für die Deutschen gelten.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, um den es geht:
> Freiwillige Verzichtsangebote von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm im Namen der Angelfischer Schonmaß 45 cm (obwohl intern mal mit DFV und EGOH/Initiatve  etc. 40 - max. 42 abgemacht waren) und 6-wöchige Schonzeit für Dorsch (ohne wie bei DFV und EGOH/Initiative das nur auf Tiefen unter 20 m zu begrenzen, damit auch Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer betroffen), damit Habeck die damit "eingesparten" Anglerfänge als zusätzliche Quote von  800 - 1000 Tonnen mehr den Fischern zugestehen kann!!!
> 
> *Das wird wohl alles ZUSÄTZLICH zum Baglimit (momentana im Gespräch 0 - 5 Dorsche/Tag/Angler, wird wohl am Ende auf 2 - 3 rauslaufen) kommen, dass die EU eh schon durchsetzen will..*
> ...


----------



## gründler (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den zusätzlichen Einschränkungen, die der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV-SH angeboten haben  ist das anders, das wird dann nur für die Deutschen gelten.
> 
> Siehe:



Darauf wollte ich hinaus,sollen se alle FFH Gebiete unter Angelverbot setzen von Flensburg bis Rügen ich wohn strategisch nicht ganz kac... NL nicht weit DK nicht weit und nach Polen sind es auch nur 5 Std.

Mir doch egal.....|rolleyes


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich frag mich nur wer das kontrollieren soll. Ich würde in über 20 Jahren noch nicht mal nach nem angelschein gefragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Gute Frage.
Bin ich auch gespannt,.....
Kutter ist ja noch einfach..

Boote, Brandung etc. - das wird luschtich..

Aber es geht ja zuerst mal nicht ums kontrollieren, sondern um (rechnerisch) Quote von Anglern zu den Berufsfischern zu verschieben - noch dazu deutsche "Anglerquote" zu (überwiegend) dänischen Fischern...


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich finde es ja auch richtig. 
Das Problem sind aber nicht wir. 
Das Problem sind "Angler" die hier in einer Woche ostseeurlaub kistenweise Dorsch wegschleppen. 
Ich Angel nur so viel wie ich und meine Familie essen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Du fängst als Einheimischer vor Ort pro Jahr locker das Mehrfache als das, was ein Touri in einer Woche je fangen könnte - und die Touris sorgen zudem für tausende Arbeitsplätze - man kann es natürlich trotzdem in Ordnung finden, dass man dann Anglerquote zu Berufsfischern verschiebt (dem Dorsch nützts ja eh nix, deswegen kommt ja kein Dorsch weniger in die Kiste - nur jetzt halt bei dänischen Fischern statt bei deutschen Anglern) - ich finde das nicht gut.


----------



## JimiG (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



banzinator schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja auch richtig.
> Das Problem sind aber nicht wir.
> Das Problem sind "Angler" die hier in einer Woche ostseeurlaub kistenweise Dorsch wegschleppen.
> Ich Angel nur so viel wie ich und meine Familie essen können.



 Also sind doch die Angler das Problem ?#q

Wenn ich einmal im Jahr  für ein paar Tage an die Ostsee fahren würde und mir dort dann eben mal in der Woche 20 bis 30 Dorsche zusammenfange( welche ich auch übers Jahr mitr der familie locker esse). Dann bin ich der Arxx der alles versaut und den Dorsch ausrottet ?#q#q#q#q#q
Das Problem ist die Überfischung durch die Fischerei und nichts anderes. Für das was ich in einer Woche da fange hebt der Fischer nicht mal seinen Allerwertesten oder fängt das in ner halben Stunde. 
Was für ein ..... Argument? Ach ne das könnte direkt vom DAFV kommen.


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das stimmt ja auch. 
Für mich ging es nur um die Angler im Vergleich. 
Das die Fischer ein zigfaches rausholen ist doch logisch. 
Außerdem rede ich nich von 30 Dorschen pro Angler. Davon geht der Bestand nicht kaputt. 
Gefühlsmäßig finde ich persönlich sowieso nicht das der Bestand schlechter ist als die Jahre zuvor.

Urlauber war auch vielleicht falsch gesagt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



gründler schrieb:


> Weder noch,man fährt einfach nen paar Km weiter und ist in DK.
> 
> Tut mir zwar leid für die Vermieter von Häusern und co. und alle die von Anglern leben,aber mein Boot Verkaufen nur weil man da nicht mehr darf...ne bestimmt nicht.
> Gibt genug Länder um uns rum die sich über unsere bekloppten Deutschen regeln kaputt lachen und sich sehr freuen das wir jetzt dahin kommen.
> #h



Das Baglimit kommt für alle EU-Staaten und insbesondere Dänemark hat schon angekündigt, durch das Strafmaß von Übertretungen abschrecken zu wollen.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich hätte da ein paar Kilo Pilker im Angebot


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier ein Bericht der EAA zu dem Thema.
Wenn man auf die Links dort klickt, sieht man im Video, wie hochbezahlte EU-xxxxxxxx unsere Steuergelder in Sitzungen verbrennen.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=469905766467285&id=177742132350318


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Danke raubangler - interessant daraus, dass man aus den Zahlen entnehmen könne, dass alleine der Discard der Berufsfischerei (Rückwurf wg. Mindestmaß etc.)  auf den Westdorsch in manchen Jahren höher war als die Anglerfänge - und bei gleichbleibendem Anglerfang kann der Bestand insgesamt nicht so klein sein, da Angler ja nur aktive Fische kriegen können (also auch nur immer einen Teil des Bestandes sozusagen "bearbeiten" können)..

Zudem wären in den letzten 2 Decaden die Anglerfänge immer ungefähr gleich geblieben...

Da Angler nur aktive Fische fangen können, die fressen wollen oder die  man "aggressiv" machen kann, und so seltenst einen Spot komplett leerräumen können, machen gerade Schleppnetzfischer ganze Spots komplett leer und auf Monate, teilweise Jahre kaputt.

Und in Schlepp- wie auch Stellnetzen der Berufsfischer werden auch im Gegensatz zum Angler, der nur aktive Fische bekommt, bei der Berufsfischerei auch passive, ruhende oder ziehende Fische gefangen 

Daher sind für mich persönlich auch die von der EU propagierten Zahlen (ICES) nicht glaubwürdig - (um es positiv zu formulieren) wegen "keinesfalls ausreichender Datenlage" (angeblich soll z. B. Dänemark und Schweden zusammen nur ungefähr halb so viel Anglerfänge beim Dorsch haben wie Deutschland, obwohl die deutlich ausgeprägtere Infrastruktur (touristisch) haben, deutlich mehr Küstenlinie und deutlich mehr Angler, weil lange nicht so bürokratisch wie bei uns in Bürokrateutonien stranguliert werden)..

Dass zudem hier der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV-MeckPomm dann mit ihrem Vorspreschen und Anerkennen dessen, dass man durch die freiwilligen Vorschläge zur Reduzierung der Anglerfänge dieser Anglerfeindorganisationen eingesparte "Quote"  den Berufsfischern zuschlägt (Schreiben Habeck).

Ebenso wie die Brüsseler Bürokraten und die deutschen Behörden und Regierungen verkennen, dass zwar die Fischerei die Hauptschuld am Niedergang des Dorsches trägt, aber nur wenige Betriebe und Angestellte hat, während der Angeltourismus tausende Arbeitsplätze in strukturschwachen Regionen mit sichern hilft, bei deutlich nachhaltigeren und schonenderen Methoden..


----------



## seeschwalbe (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die armen Fischer!
Weil 20 oder 30 Fischer am Hungertuch nagen (wers glaubt
wird selig ), soll eine ganzer Industriezweig den Bach runter.
Welcher Angler fährt denn noch auf die Ostsee, bei 2 oder
3 Dorschen. Die  Kutterpreise sind ja auch nicht billig.
Vom DAFV und den LAVs werden wir ja auch nur verraten
und verkauft.
Aber es sind ja bald Landtagswahlen in MV und anderen
Ländern! Da kann man ja die Partei wählen, die die Interessen
der Angler vertritt.


----------



## UMueller (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Aber es sind ja bald Landtagswahlen in MV und anderen
> Ländern! Da kann man ja die Partei wählen, die die Interessen
> der Angler vertritt.



Und die wäre ??;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Vor der Wahl:
Alle.... (auser den Grünen, als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, die eh meist (mehr oder weniger offen) anglerfeindlich sind)..

Nach der Wahl:
keiner mehr (siehe auch als Beispiel B-W: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sho....anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118) 

*Hier gehts aber zuerst um die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei, die zu Gunsten vor allem dänischer Berufsfischer FREIWILLIG Vorschläge machten, wie man Dorschfänge deutscher Angler begrenzen könnte..*

Nicht mal die verlogenste Partei kann etwas für ein so anglerfeindliches Verhalten wie von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm etc...

Bevor ihr euch überlegt, was ihr wählt oder nicht in der Politik, bezahlt zuerst mal nicht so anglerfeindliche Verbände, die deutschen Anglern in den  Rücken fallen, damit vor allem dänische Fischer mehr fangen können...........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Die armen Fischer!
> Weil 20 oder 30 Fischer am Hungertuch nagen (wers glaubt
> wird selig ), soll eine ganzer Industriezweig den Bach runter.
> Welcher Angler fährt denn noch auf die Ostsee, bei 2 oder
> ...



Wenn das nur die Kutter wären, da kommen noch die Hotellerie, Gaststätten, Pensionen und Bootsvermietungen auch dazu.

Das kostet in der Region definitiv Arbeitsplätze.


Wäre daher wahrscheinlich besser, man würde den Berufsfischern für ein bis zwei Jahre Jahre den Verdienstausfall zahlen und dann mit größeren Maschenweiten wieder in den Fang einsteigen.

Grundsätzlich halte ich das gegeneinander Ausspielen der Berufsfischer gegen Angler aber für kontraproduktiv.


----------



## a.bu (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin,

Ich habe hier nur am Rand mit gelesen und hoffe jetzt nicht doppelt zu schreiben...aber für mich stellt sich die Frage wie unsere Justiz mit einem möglichen catch and release im Meeresangeln wohl umgeht...selektives Fischen ob Brandung oder Bootsfischen habe ich noch nicht wirklich hin bekommen. Tote maßige Fische im Spülsaum...klar das sind Bilder die jeder sehen will aber da sind wir ja selber schuld, wir könnten ja auch gleich zu Hause bleiben.

Ich habe zum verschwinden des Dorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee meine eigene Theorie. Der Salzwassereinstrom der letzten Jahre hat riesige Gebiete der Ostsee zu neuen Lebensräumen für viele Fischarten gemacht. Dorsche, die sich aufgrund der besseren Lebensbedingungen über Jahre in der westlichen Ostsee gedrängt haben, haben sich über riesige Flächen verteilt. Zur Anmerkung, die Fänge sind urplötzlich zwischen Januar und Mai eingebrochen...kaum vorstellbar das Fischer und Angler die Bestände zwischen 15 und 40 cm komplett weggefischt haben. Vielleicht sollten all die schlauen Leute mal die Umweltdaten der Jahre 86-90 vergleichen, da glich die westliche Ostsee der Wüste Gobi was den Dorschbestand anging um dann im darauf folgenden Jahr aus dem Nichts zu explodieren. Vielleicht muss man einfach mal akzeptieren das unsere Natur und deren Bewirtschaftung nicht immer planbar ist sondern das sie ihre eigenen Gesetze hat. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das sich der Bestand in den nächsten zwei drei Jahren einpendelt. Für mich ist das wieder blinder Aktionismus...in diesem Sinne

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Danke a.bu, für Deine Meinung - zumal auch die Fangdaten der MS Solea vom TI (probeschleppen) belegen, dass 2016 in fast allen Gebieten mehr Kilo Dorsch pro geschleppter Meile gefangen wurde als 2015.



Testudo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich halte ich das gegeneinander Ausspielen der Berufsfischer gegen Angler aber für kontraproduktiv.


Hat ja auch  der DFV so gesehen, der immer gesagt hat in allen Verhandlungen und Gesprächen, dass die deutschen Berufsfischer keinen Sinn in Beschränkung der deutschen Angler sehen, da die eingesparte Quote über die europäische Verteilung zu fast 80% den Dänen zu Gute kommt und den deutschen Fischern eh kaum was nützt/bringt...

*Umso schlimmer ist es ja, wenn jetzt die Angelfeinde von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm freiwillig Vorschläge machen, um dann von deutschen Anglern auf Grund ihrer Vorschläge weniger gefangenen Fisch dann genau diesen Weg (überwiegend) zu den dänischen Fischern gehen zu lassen..*

Dieses Vorpreschen der Angelfischerverbände zu Lasten der deutschen Angler und überwiegend zu Gunsten der dänischen Fischer (und ohne großen Nutzen für die deutsche Fischerei) war nach meiner Kenntnis auch wiederum nicht mit DFV oder der Initiative um EGOH abgesprochen, sondern wiederum Alleingang der Anglerfeinde aus der organisierten Angelfischerei..


----------



## torstenhtr (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Daher sind für mich persönlich auch die von der EU propagierten Zahlen  (ICES) nicht glaubwürdig - (um es positiv zu formulieren) wegen  "keinesfalls ausreichender Datenlage" (angeblich soll z. B. Dänemark und  Schweden zusammen nur ungefähr halb so viel Anglerfänge beim Dorsch  haben wie Deutschland, obwohl die deutlich ausgeprägtere Infrastruktur  (touristisch) haben, deutlich mehr Küstenlinie und deutlich mehr Angler,  weil lange nicht so bürokratisch wie bei uns in Bürokrateutonien  stranguliert werden)..


Was konkret ist unglaubwürdig? 
Laut [1] - der ICES Empfehlung für 2017 - werden Zahlen der schwedischen und dänischen Angler überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt, das hat die ICES auch klar dargestellt, inkl. der Bemerkung, dass die Zahlen der Freizeitfischerei eine größere Unsicherheit besitzen. D.h. tatsächliche Fangmengen der Angler dürften mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit höher liegen - die ICES geht von einer Unterschätzung aus, vgl. entsprechenden Textabschnitt.

Richtig ist, das die ICES eine Verbesserung der Datenlage insb. für die Freizeitfischerei fordert, vgl. [2].

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

[1] Cod (Gadus morhua) in subdivisions 22–24, western Baltic stock (western Baltic Sea), ICES Advice on fishing opportunities, catch, and effort Baltis Sea Ecoregion, Version 2, 3 June 2016

[2] EU request on recreational cod data needs for monitoring the recreational fisheries, ICES Special Request Advice Baltic Sea Ecoregion, Published 31 May 2016


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Und weil die Fangmengen der Angler höher liegen, MUSS zwangsweise der Bestand deutlich höher sein als angenommen, Angler können nur Fische fangen, die da sind..

Es sind Zahlen der Dänen und Schweden im Spiel (die werden nicht offiziell verbreitet, an Hand nicht vorhandener Daten/Nachweise traut sich das nicht mal die Brüssler Ökoterrorbürokratie), die Schätzungen der Länder bezüglich Anglerfänge (Tipp: Zum Thema auch mal bei TI direkt nachfragen (die mögen aber solche Fragen nicht, muss man hartnäckig sein)), dass die Anglerfänge der Dänen und Schweden nicht mal die Hälfte der deutschen Anglerfänge ausmachen sollen....

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4561905#post4561905

Das ist hier aber nicht mehr das Problem (wer Brüssler Zahlen glauben will, darf das ja gerne, selbst wenn die Wissenschaft zumindest teilweise so ehrlich ist zu zugeben, dass für die vorgelegten Schätzungen keine ausreichende Datenbasis haben, was ja aber Bürokraten in Brüssel nicht stört, daraus ihnen passende Szenarien abzuleiten).....

Das daraus resultierende ist inziwschen das Problem:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind wir  hier angelangt,m wo DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und weitere DAFV-Unterstützer wieder einmal mehr die Angler verraten haben:
> Hat ja auch  der DFV so gesehen, der immer gesagt hat in allen Verhandlungen und Gesprächen, dass die deutschen Berufsfischer keinen Sinn in Beschränkung der deutschen Angler sehen, da die eingesparte Quote über die europäische Verteilung zu fast 80% den Dänen zu Gute kommt und den deutschen Fischern eh kaum was nützt/bringt...
> 
> *Umso schlimmer ist es ja, wenn jetzt die Angelfeinde von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm freiwillig Vorschläge machen, um dann von deutschen Anglern auf Grund ihrer Vorschläge weniger gefangenen Fisch dann genau diesen Weg (überwiegend) zu den dänischen Fischern gehen zu lassen..*
> ...





PS:
Wer meint, dass Politik und Wissenschaft der EU "ehrliche" Zahlen liefern und/oder verwenden, der soll nur mal kurz dran denken, was alles gemessen und bestätigt wurde, bevor der Dieselskandal bei VW dann endlich (in USA) aufgeflogen ist (und wie sich Gutachter/Wissenschaftler und Politik da gegenseitig deckten)...

Für so glaubwürdig halte ich persönlich inzwischen auch die ICES-Zahlenspiele...


----------



## Jan1982 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Thomas, eine Sache musst Du bitte nochmal erklären. Du schreibst immer, dass sich die geringere Entnahmemenge der Angler (wenn das Baglimit, die Schonzeiten und das höhere Mindestmaß kommen) nicht zu der Bestandserhöhung des Dorsches führt sondern zu einer Erhöhung der Fangquoten für die Berufsfischer - in erster Linie der dänischen.

Wie stellst Du diesen Zusammenhang her? Aus den mir bisher bekannten Fakten kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. 

Verstanden habe ich:

a) die Quote der Berufsfischer soll um 88% gesenkt werden.
b) die Entnahmemenge der Angler war bislang nicht beschränkt, es bestehen Schätzungen über die tatsächlichen Mengen
c) die Entnahmemenge der Angler soll durch o.g. Maßnahme reduziert werden

Wenn also a) die Fischer weniger fangen dürfen und b) die Angler auch weniger Dorsch entnehmen dann muss das doch dem Bestand zu gute kommen.

Welche Information bringt Dich zu Deiner Annahme? Will man die EU weiten Quoten der Fischer um die hypotetische Minderentnahme der Angler erhöhen?

Ansonsten leiste ich gezwungenermaße bereits meinen Beitrag. Seit Mai habe ich in der Kieler Bucht keinen einzigen Dorsch mehr fangen können. Letztes Jahr war das ganz anders :-(

VG, Jan


----------



## torstenhtr (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> Und weil die Fangmengen der Angler höher liegen, MUSS zwangsweise der Bestand deutlich höher sein als angenommen, Angler können nur Fische fangen, die da sind..


Und? Das ist nicht um Sinne der Angler relevant (vgl. auch FAQ TI-Institut zum Thema Quoten, Angler bisher konstante Größe). Eine höhere Fangmenge der Angler hat aber politische Konsequenzen; es könnte erst recht eine schärfere Reglementierung der Angler seitens der Politiker gefordert werden, da das Verhältnis Angler/Berufsfischer sich noch ungünstiger darstellt.



> Es sind Zahlen der Dänen und Schweden im Spiel (*die werden nicht offiziell verbreitet*


Die meisten Informationen zu diesem Thema sind sehr wohl öffentlich verfügbar. Man muss nur eine entsprechend tiefe Recherche durchführen. Siehe dazu auch Zahlen aus Dänemark [1]. Unterschiedliche Fangmengen zw. Deutschland / Dänemark können alle möglichen Ursachen haben, z.B. geringere Bevölkerungszahl 5,6 Mio. Dänen / 81,9 Mio. Deutsche, andere Anglerpräferenzen etc. Die ICES selbst hat die Qualität verfügbarer Daten u.a. in [2] evaluiert.
Aus dem Verhältnis zw. diesen Zahlen etwas über die Qualität zu schließen, ist fragwürdig.



> Tipp: Zum Thema auch mal bei TI direkt nachfragen (die mögen aber solche Fragen nicht, muss man hartnäckig sein)


An wen geht der Tipp? Es läge doch em ehesten in der Verantwortung der AB-Redaktion dort nachzuhaken, wenn man hier über das Thema schreibt und informieren möchte.



> Wer meint, dass Politik und Wissenschaft der EU "ehrliche" Zahlen liefern und/oder verwenden, der soll nur mal kurz dran denken, was alles gemessen und bestätigt wurde, bevor der Dieselskandal bei VW dann endlich (in USA) aufgeflogen ist


Laut Boardregeln sind: Politische Themen, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.

Danke,
Torsten

[1] Eel, cod and seatrout harvest in Danish recreational fishing during 2012, DTU Aqua report no. 293-2015
[2] Report of the Working Group on Recreational Fisheries Surveys (WGRFS), ICES WGRFS REPORT 2015, 1–5 June 2015


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Wie stellst Du diesen Zusammenhang her? Aus den mir bisher bekannten Fakten kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.


Beim Treffen bei Habeck war das die Frage von ihm, was die Verbände tun könnten, um die Fischer zu schützen/entlasten, worauf von Bohn (GF beim LSFV-SH) diese Einschränkung der deutschen Angler freiwillig angeboten wurde ohne jede Not - ob die nicht wussten, das den deutschen Fischern nur etwas über 20% der Quote vom Westdorsch zustehen laut EU und das somit hauptsächlich den dänischen Fischern zu Gute kommt??

Ebenfalls wurde das jetzt beim Treffen im TI vom DAFV (Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, GF Seggelke) so kommuniziert, dass man seitens des DAFV freiwillig das anbieten würde - nicht aber mit der Einschränkung, dass diese Minderfänge nur dem Laichdorschbestand zu Gute kommen dürften und nicht an die Fischer, hauptsächlich dänische, s.o., weiter gegeben werden dürften.

Darüber berichteten sowohl wir (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4559504#post4559504) wie auch die Presse (http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...ote-Berufsfischer-hoffen-auf-Hilfe-der-Angler).

Ebenfalls hatten wir auf bereits alternativ vorliegende Maßnahmen hingewiesen, wie sie bis dahin vom DFV und der Initiative um EGOH vertreten wurde, diese Linie wurde damit wieder einmal mehr von den DAFV-Anfglerfeinden und ihren Landesverbänden ohne vorherige Rück- und Absprache mit den anderen Gruppen verlassen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Schutz der Laichplätze, alternativ eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Angler, aufs Angeln während der Laichzeiten* in Tiefen unterhalb 20 m* zu verzichten, wäre gerade noch so hinnehmbar.
> Wenngleich man eigentlich Regierung, Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie grundsätzlich keinen mm Boden preisgeben darf..
> 
> Aber nun komplette Schonzeiten wie auch seitens des LSFV-SH zu fordern, zeigt nur einmal mehr Praxis- und Basisferne der Handelnden....



Ich habe zudem ein Schreiben von Minister Habeck vorliegen (Wunsch um Veröffentlichung liegt ihm vor), in dem er klar macht, *dass durch den Verzicht der deutschen Angler 800 - 1000 Tonnen Westdorsch MEHR von Berufsfischern gefangen werden könnten.*

Dass dies gerade den deutschen Fischern am wenigsten nutzt und die das deswegen nie verlangt hatten, statt dessen aber die Anglerfeinde vom LSFV-SH, DAFV und LAV MeckPomm FREIWILLIG eine solche Reduktion der Anglerfänge zu Gunsten der Berufsfischerei (vor allem dänische, wie gesagt) über höhere Schonmaße und Schonzeit anbieten, und dies obwohl kaum eine Möglichkeit besteht, das Baglimit zu verhindern von der EU (so dass diese von den Verbänden vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen wohl noch on Top drauf kommen dürften am Ende des Tages - wieso soll Bürokratie und Regierung darauf verzichten, freiwilliges Einknicken dann auch umzusetzen?)

Damit ist klar:
Der von DAFV, LSFV-SH und Konsorten so angebotene und damit erzwungene Verzicht der deutschen Angler auf Dorschfänge, *wird keinem einzigen Dorsch das Leben retten*, um sich fortzupflanzen.

Denn diese Minderfänge (nach den Berechnungen von TI, genannte 800 - 1000 Tonnen) gehen eben zu den Berufsfischern.




@ Torsten:
Dass die ICES in einer SELBST geschriebenen Studie/Report zur Qualität ihrer Zahlen nichts allzu Schlechtes findet, ist eh klar (vielleicht feststellen, dass man mehr Kohle brauche für bessere Zahlen - ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denken würde.....). ..

Auch der TÜV wird bei sich nicht viel Schlechtes finden, sollte er sich selber überprüfen..


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Stellungnahme der EAA zu dem Verhalten des DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die wurde doch vom DAFV (damals noch VDSF) mit gegründet, die machen nix gegen den DAFV..

Zudem ist das freiwillige Angebot der Angelverhinderer vom DAFV ja eine Maßnahme nur gegen deutsche Angler, warum sollte die EAA da was machen?


----------



## torstenhtr (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Thomas:
Der TÜV ist eine kommerziell orientierte Gesellschaft. Der ICES (Internationaler Rat für Meeresforschung) ist eine internationale wissenschaftliche Organisation. Das ist nicht direkt vergleichbar. Ebenfalls hat der ICES die entsprechenden Studien nicht selbst geschrieben, sondern diese werden meist von Institutionen in dem jeweiligem Land erarbeitet und dann von der ICES bewertet und daraus Empfehlungen abgeleitet. 
Es ist auch nicht korrekt, dass die Zahlen nur positiv dargestellt werden (obigen Report lesen).

Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatzpunkt für Kritik, wenn man keine klaren Beweise liefern kann (z.B. eigene Studie o.ä.). Zahlen sind eine Sache, ob und wie die Politik die Empfehlungen aufgreift eine Andere.
Z.B. wurden die Empfehlungen des ICES in den letzten Jahren von einigen Mitgliedsstaaten nur ungenügend umgesetzt.



> Ein Schutz der Laichplätze, alternativ eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Angler, aufs Angeln während der Laichzeiten in Tiefen unterhalb 20 m zu verzichten, wäre gerade noch so hinnehmbar.


Auch ein Einknicken, zumal die Wirksamkeit einer solchen Maßnahme bewiesen werden müsste (Vermutung: Vorschlag ergibt keinen signifikanten Effekt).

Meine Meinung:
Ein wirklich starker Verband für Angler würde keinerlei Einschränkungen für Angler fordern und einen Stopp der kommerziellen Fischerei im betroffenen Gebiet / Fischart 
für einige Jahre, bis durch geeignetes Monitoring eine Erholung des Bestandes nachgewiesen werden kann. Es gibt genügend Argumente wie um eine Dekade größere Wertschöpfung durch Angler, Nachhaltigkeit etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Ein wirklich starker Verband für Angler würde keinerlei Einschränkungen für Angler fordern und einen Stopp der kommerziellen Fischerei im betroffenen Gebiet / Fischart
> für einige Jahre, bis durch geeignetes Monitoring eine Erholung des Bestandes nachgewiesen werden kann. Es gibt genügend Argumente wie um eine Dekade größere Wertschöpfung durch Angler, Nachhaltigkeit etc.


Volle Übereinstimmung!!!!

Deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben beim anderern:
"wäre gerade noch so hinnehmbar."

Und nicht vergessen, klar zu benennen, wer Schuld daran sein wird, dass Angelkutter reihenweise pleite gehen werden und eine ganze Tourismusindustrie in eh strukturschwachen Regionen vom DAFV und Konsorten sowie dem grünen Minister in SH bewusst für die Berufsfischerei geopfert wird, und zwar vor allen für die dänischen ..


----------



## Jan1982 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hallo Thomas, danke für diese Info (geplante Erhöhung der Quote für die Fischer).

Das wäre ja in der Tat ein Skandal und ich mag es eigentlich nicht glauben, weil es so offensichtlich dummes Zeug ist und Politiker jeder Coleur müssten gegen eine Verschiebung von Fangmengen von Anglern zu Fischern sein.

a) Umweltschutz, Angeln mit Handangel ist immer schonender als mit Netzen

b) rein wirtschaftliche Interessen, weniger Angeltouristen bedeutet deutlich weniger Steuereinnahmen in den darauf ausgerichteten Bereichen als 20-30 möglicherweise arbeitslose Fischer den Staat kosten würden.

Meine Meinung: ich würde jede der Beschränkungen für die Angler mitgehen und finde sie sogar sinnvoll ABER nur dann wenn es 1 zu 1 der Bestandserholung zu Gute kommt.

Bin sehr gespannt was dann irgendwann herauskommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> weil es so offensichtlich dummes Zeug ist und Politiker jeder Coleur müssten gegen eine Verschiebung von Fangmengen von Anglern zu Fischern sein.


Gerade grüne Politiker wie Habeck eigentlich - leider sind die als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie sowenig an realem Naturschutz interessiert, wie die Angelverräter vom DAFV und LSFV-SH etc. an Anglern oder Angeln interessiert sind oder davon Ahnung haben.... 

Leider......


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich nehme mal an die Verbanditen haben selber keine Ahnung um was es dort geht. 
Wurden nicht umfassend informiert.

So doof kann doch wirklich keiner sein und eine Quote für Angler anbieten damit andere mehr Dorsche fangen können/ dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So doof kann doch wirklich keiner sein


Würdest Du drauf wetten?


----------



## Amigo-X (21. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

|krach: genau, schütze die Fischer, verbiete das Angeln, so wollen wir das.#q


----------



## Raubwels (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Das einzigste was wirklich helfen würde wäre ein totales Fangverbot über einige Jahre damit sich die Bestände wieder regenerieren können, und zwar bei Beruftsfischern und Anglern gleichermaßen.
Denn man sollte glaube ich nicht unterschätzen was die Angler auch aus dem Meer holen es ist zwar nicht die Menge wie die Berufsfischer aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist. Wenn ich so Fangberichte sehen wo einer über 150 Heringe oder 15 Dorsche geangelt hat dann frag ich mich Persönlich, "Was soll das?"
Der Schutz klappt nur wenn beide Seiten zusammenarbeiten, und da ist ja bekanndlich das Problem.
Bei den Berufsfischern hängt da die Existenz daran, gerade darum können die nicht drauf verzichten, müssen ihn aber andersrum besser Schützen, das ist ein Teufelskreis. Und auch bei den Anglern ist es ja eine ganze Branche die da dranhängt, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen.
Es ist keine leichte Aufgabe das zu regeln und zu entscheiden, und ich möchte es auch nicht machen, denn egal wie man entscheidet es ist eh falsch da wir Deutsche ja eh nur am meckern sind, und das auf hohen Niveau.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Bei Anglern hängen hunderte oder gar tausende Existenzen mit dran (Tourismus) und nicht nur ein paar wie bei den Fischern..


----------



## Raubwels (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Aber trotzdem kann man es nur gemeinsam schaffen, und da müssen wir Angler uns auch mal an unsere eingene Nase packen.
Und wenn bei den Anglern hunderte oder gar tausende Existenzen mit dranhängen, da magst du wohl recht haben, dann weiß man aber auch um welche Menge Fisch es sich hier handelt.
Angenommen ein Meeresangler der an der Küste wohnt fährt jede Woche einmal raus und kommt mit 3 Dorschen wieder, dann sind das bei einem Angler schon 156 Dorsche, und bei 100 Anglern 15.600. Ich weiß nicht was die Berufsfischer so fangen, deswegen kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht so viel sagen. Aber wie gesagt, ich denke es ist die falsche Denkensweise wenn man sagt wir armen Angler und die bösen Berufsfischer, Politiker etc. wir sitzen alle im selben Boot und jeder hat etwas zu der jetzige Situation dabeigetragen, einige mehr ander etwas weniger.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Angler können einen gesunden Dorschbestand NIE gefährden, das können nur die Fischer -  und die Fischerei hat uns das auch eingebrockt mit dem jetzigen kaputten Bestand..

Vor allem, wenn man wie hier sieht, dass Angelfänge die reduziert werden, dann den Berufsfischern aufgeschlagen werden sollen - DAS IST DIE REALE POLITIK!! - so dass KEIN EINZIGER DORSCH MEHR ÜBERLEBT, obwohl  Angler verzichten.

UND DAS KANN NICHT SEIN!!!!

Dass so ein anglerfeindlicher Dreck dann noch freiwillig von Angelfischerverbänden vorgeschlagen wird, obwohl die deutschen Berufsfischer im DFV sagten, das würde den deutschen Fischern eh nix bringen (weil die Quote zu knapp 80% an die Dänen geht) , das ist das doppelt Perverse!!!!!

Deutsche Angler verzichten, damit (überwiegend) dänische Fischer mehr fangen dürfen?

Gehts noch???

Das MUSS eigentlich auch dem letzten schützergeprägten,  gehirngewaschenen und honigmangelernährten Verbandsclaqueur auffallen, dass dies dem Dorschbestand überhaupt nix bringt!!


----------



## Raubwels (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Da stimm ich dir zu die Regelung ist fürn Arsch und bringt nichts.
Aber du sagst ja Angler können sie einen gesunden Dorschbestand NIE gefährden, da hast du auch zum teil recht, nicht alleine aber wie ich gesagt habe jeder hat sein teil dazu beigetragen. Wie bei meinem Beispiel 15.600 Dorsche, pro Dorsch ca. 2 kg das sind 31.200 kg = 31,2 Tonnen.
Ich weiß nicht vieviel die Fangflotten fangen, davon habe ich keine Ahnung aber ich finde das die Beispielrechnung zeigt das da jeder was ändern muss.
Auch bei den Fischern hängt da noch ein ganzer Rattenschwanz dran die davon leben, also ich würde nicht sagen das es weniger sind als beim Angeln, aber darum geht es im Grunde ja auch nicht.
Aber wie du auch sagst bei solch irrsinnigen Maßnahmen bringt das nichts. Erst wenn alle Dorsche weg sind schaltet der Mensch sein Gehirn an.


----------



## capri2 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur mal aus Interesse... Dorsch 2 KG?


----------



## UMueller (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Denn man sollte glaube ich nicht unterschätzen was die Angler auch aus dem Meer holen es ist zwar nicht die Menge wie die Berufsfischer aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist.
> Wirkt also schon, diese Studie. Wenn sie dir lange genug erzählen das 2 und 2 gleich 8 ergibt, glauben das irgendwann sehr viele. Man muß es nur lange genug predigen.
> Und auch bei den Anglern ist es ja eine ganze Branche die da dranhängt, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen.
> Du wärest also dazu bereit. Seh ich anders, weil es dem Dorschbestand nicht helfen wird.
> ...



Wo ich aber keine Probleme mit hätte, ist eine Schonzeit in den bekannten Laichgebieten sowohl für Angler als auch für den Fischer. Und zwar von Mitte Februar bis Mitte Mai. Wohlgemerkt nur in den Laichzonen, nicht aber an der Küste.


----------



## Tricast (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Diese ganzen Scheingefechte sind doch für die Katz. Auch geht es hier nicht um den Dorsch. Hier geht es doch darum, dass ein Verband der die Interessen der Angler oder Angelfischer vertreten soll und auch noch von deren Geldern lebt, hier ihre eigene Klientel verraten hat und das noch ganz ohne Not.
Gehässig könnte man das  "vorauseilenden Gehorsam" nennen. Aber von den Hanseln hat ja keiner mehr ein Amt, also für wen soll das Gut sein. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Dummheit.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch darum, dass ein Verband der die Interessen der Angler oder Angelfischer vertreten soll und auch noch von deren Geldern lebt, hier ihre eigene Klientel verraten hat und das noch ganz ohne Not.



So isses, Heinz!


----------



## Raubwels (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

@Capri2 
Ich habe keine Ahnung was so ein Maßiger Dorsch wieg, es sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein.

@UMeuller
Da gebe ich dir recht, soetwas wäre Sinnvoll.
Ich weiß nicht welche Studie du meinst, aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufkären. Und ob ich dazu bereit bin kann ich nicht sagen, da ich ja nicht davon betroffen bin, wie gesagt ich bin kein Dorschangler. Aber ich selbst verzichte zum Beispiel auch selbst auf das Aalangeln obwohl ich es früher sehr gerne gemacht habe und die auch extrem lecker finde, aber zum Schutz der Tiere beangel ich sie nicht und kaufe auch kein. Ich habe das für mich selbst entschieden, denn jeden Aal den ich nicht fange, hat noch eine Chance sich zuvermehren, vermutlich fängt ihn zwar ein andere aber wenn auch nur 1 Tier mehr für Nachwuchssorgt, ist der Anfang schon gemacht.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Raubwels (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Tricast schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Scheingefechte sind doch für die Katz. Auch geht es hier nicht um den Dorsch. Hier geht es doch darum, dass ein Verband der die Interessen der Angler oder Angelfischer vertreten soll und auch noch von deren Geldern lebt, hier ihre eigene Klientel verraten hat und das noch ganz ohne Not.
> Gehässig könnte man das  "vorauseilenden Gehorsam" nennen. Aber von den Hanseln hat ja keiner mehr ein Amt, also für wen soll das Gut sein. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Dummheit.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Aber die müssen ja von irgendjemanden gewählt worden sein, und wenn es nicht die Angler waren, das wurden die von denen gewählt, die von Anglern gewählt wurden. 
Ich selbst bin Vereinslos und hole mir nur gelegentlich Gastkarten. Deshalb kann ich da jetzt auch nicht mitreden und habe auch kein recht dazu. Aber ich denke es ist so wie bei allem schimpfen bringt nichts man muss es dan ebend selber machen wenn man mein man selbst könne es besser.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## UMueller (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Studie du meinst, aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufkären.
> Die Thünenstudie, nach der dt.Angler fast soviel fangen wie die dt. Fischer.
> Und ob ich dazu bereit bin kann ich nicht sagen, da ich ja nicht davon betroffen bin, wie gesagt ich bin kein Dorschangler.
> Hast aber schon gesagt, das du dazu bereit bist. Vorhin hast du geschrieben "irgendwo muss man ja einen Anfang machen".
> ...



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nidderauer (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer meint, dass Politik und Wissenschaft der EU "ehrliche" Zahlen liefern und/oder verwenden, der soll nur mal kurz dran denken, was alles gemessen und bestätigt wurde, bevor der Dieselskandal bei VW dann endlich (in USA) aufgeflogen ist (und wie sich Gutachter/Wissenschaftler und Politik da gegenseitig deckten)...



 Ich glaube, Du hast da eine falsche Vorstellung von.

 Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass da auch nur ein normalsterbliches VW-Arbeitstier Kenntnis von hatte. Selbst in den Chefetagen ist der Personaltausch so florierend, dass die Gefahr viel zu groß gewesen wäre, aufzufliegen, wenn alle davon in Kenntnis gesetzt worden wären. Das wird nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Personen gewesen sein, die das ausbaldowert haben. Mit welchem Ziel? So dumm, zu denken, dass sowas über kurz oder lang nicht auffliegt, kann man doch eigentlich auch nicht sein. War da Vorsatz dahinter?

 Was mir in dem ganzen Skandälchen fehlt, sind die Namen der Verantwortlichen. Wie heißt der verantwortliche Projektmanager, der bei Bosch die Entwicklung der Software in Auftrag gegeben hat? Da muss es Dokumente geben! Von wem bekam dieser den Auftrag zu manipulieren? Strafanzeigen? Schadenersatzklagen gegen diese Personen? Warum sitzen die nicht im Knast?

 Und wer hat vor Bekanntwerden des Skandals auf fallende Kurse gewettet und damit Milliarden gemacht? 

 Verloren hat doch wieder nur der doofe kleine Aktien-Michel und wegen der Länder-Beteiligungen auch der deutsche Steuerzahler.

 Und jetzt bei den Fischquoten wieder so ein nicht nachvollziehbarer Fauxpas einzelner Ferngesteuerter, mit massiver negativer Auswirkung auf die gesamte deutsche Volkswirtschaft an der Küste. Der Umstand, dass nicht mal der deutsche Berufsfischer von den Änderungen die Dorschfänge betreffend profitieren soll, ist an Eindeutigkeit kaum mehr zu übertreffen.

[edit by Admin: Keine allgemeine Politik].


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Das einzigste was wirklich helfen würde wäre ein totales Fangverbot über einige Jahre damit sich die Bestände wieder regenerieren können, und zwar bei Beruftsfischern und Anglern gleichermaßen.
> Denn man sollte glaube ich nicht unterschätzen was die Angler auch aus dem Meer holen es ist zwar nicht die Menge wie die Berufsfischer aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist. Wenn ich so Fangberichte sehen wo einer über 150 Heringe oder 15 Dorsche geangelt hat dann frag ich mich Persönlich, "Was soll das?"
> Der Schutz klappt nur wenn beide Seiten zusammenarbeiten, und da ist ja bekanndlich das Problem.
> Bei den Berufsfischern hängt da die Existenz daran, gerade darum können die nicht drauf verzichten, müssen ihn aber andersrum besser Schützen, das ist ein Teufelskreis. Und auch bei den Anglern ist es ja eine ganze Branche die da dranhängt, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen.
> ...




Das man sich seit der Erfindung einer Kühltruhe solche Fragen noch stellen kann irritiert mich.

Und wer nun weniger Fisch mitnimmt, der ist dann auch im Rest des Jahres keinen Fisch mehr? Doch das macht er sehr wohl, aber der ist meist qualitativ schlechter, wurde u.U. mit Upgrading und großen Mengen Beifang aus dem Meer geholt.

Das soll dann besser sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.wwf.de/2016/august/der-weg-aus-dem-dorsch-dilemma/


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Klare und gut nachvollziehbare Argumente, die der WWF liefert.. und was macht die Politik... hmm, lasst mich raten: Richtig, vor der Fischerlobby "kuschen", wie so oft zuvor!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Minister Backhaus zu Dorschmanagement und Angelverboten:
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uer-nachhaltige-Dorschquote_article22807.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...moderate-dorschfangbegrenzung-id14642261.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.fehmarn24.de/schleswig-holstein/fischer-wegen-fangquote-existenznot-6687296.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Minister Backhaus zu Dorschmanagement und Angelverboten:
> http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uer-nachhaltige-Dorschquote_article22807.html



Schöne Worte, von denen man nur hoffen kann, das sie mehr Bestand haben, als Versprechen anderer Politiker in der Republik.

Hier bin ich allerdings noch zuversichtlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Es gibt auch interessante Neuigkeiten, die ich noch unter der Decke halten muss, weil da andere dran sind, bez. ausgefallener Jahrgang 2015..
2016 soll überraschend stark sein (woher oder warum auch immer) ....

Nicht finden und nicht da sein (der 2015er)  sind dazu aber auch ganz offensichtlich 2 Paar Stiefel...

Und dass Wissenschaftler es nicht gerne haben, wenn sie sagen Jahrgang weg und er dann doch gefunden werden würde (nur woanders), das sollte jedem klar sein....

Es ist momentan viel in Bewegung.....

Wenn nicht wie bisher vor allem LSFV-SH und DAFV im vorauseilenden Gehorsam schon eingeknickt wären, sondern mit anderen Beteiligten zusammen kämpfen würden statt Alleingänge zu unternehmen, hätten Anger wie das Angeln in dieser Frage auch ne ganz andere Wahrnehmung als durch das jetzige Einknicken im Voraus dieser Anglerverräter, (überwiegend) zu Gunsten der dänischen Berufsfischer laut Minister Habeck..


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Wenn ich das Ganze hier so lese,  also von heuchlerischen Querulanten bzw. dummen "Möchtegerns" aus Politik und Verbänden und sogenannten Wissenschaftlern, die mit Zahlen und Mengen aus der Glaskugel arbeiten, dann wünsche ich mir die Mauer zurück. Die so viel gescholtenen DDR-Politiker und Funktionäre waren harmlos gegen diese Mafia aus Politik, Wirtschaft und Lobbygehälter empfangenden Selbstdarstellern wie Frau Dr. ... und Konsorten.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ganze hier so lese,  also von heuchlerischen Querulanten bzw. dummen "Möchtegerns" aus Politik und Verbänden und sogenannten Wissenschaftlern, die mit Zahlen und Mengen aus der Glaskugel arbeiten, dann wünsche ich mir die Mauer zurück. Die so viel gescholtenen DDR-Politiker und Funktionäre waren harmlos gegen diese Mafia aus Politik, Wirtschaft und Lobbygehälter empfangenden Selbstdarstellern wie Frau Dr. ... und Konsorten.



Honecker und Mielke waren harmlos? Ahja...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ganz neu jetzt (ist von Geomar, da hat BMU bzw. BfN den Daumen drauf), nun soll zukünftig, wenn nix anderes mehr hilft um den Dorschbestand runter zu rechnen, die Versauerung schuld sein:
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaft/ozeanversauerung-bedroht-dorsch-nachwuchs-im-atlantik-565965


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Honecker und Mielke waren harmlos? Ahja...



Erstens gabs nicht nur diese zwei Politiker und zweitens hast Du den Sinn meiner Worte nicht erkannt.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Habe ich sehr wohl verstanden.
Aber ein Vergleich dieser Leute mit ehemaligen DDR- Politikern...

Der Vergleich stinkt halt ganz gewaltig.


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nee hast Du nicht verstanden, sonst würdest Du nicht so reagieren. Im Westen ist alles gut und im Osten war alles schlecht - wers glaubt wird seelig.

Fakt ist, das Politiker und Funktionäre, egal ob aus einer sogenannten Demokratie oder aus einer Diktatur, ihre Stellung schamlos für ihre eigenen Ziele und die Ziele der sie bezahlenden "Mitbürger" schamlos ausnutzen. Wenn die "Entscheider" ihren gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten würden, sofern der überhaupt vorhanden ist, würde es diese Diskussion gar nicht bzw. nicht in diesem Ausmaß geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

So - keine allgemeine Politik hier, laut der von euch allen akzeptierten Regeln.

Warum, seht ihr an dieser Diskussion.

Wer Punkte vermeiden will, hält sich dran..

Anweisung, keine Bitte..

Danke.


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jo wird so gemacht. Man merkt manchmal gar nicht, wie schnell man so vom Thema abschweift.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Danke!!!!!


----------



## buttweisser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man überhaupt noch irgendwelche Fangmeldungen posten sollte. Der "Feind" liest ja sowieso alles mit und verwendet die dann hochgerechneten bzw. mit der Glaskugel multiplizierten Fangmeldungen gegen uns Angler. Im MDR hat man ja gestern gesehen, wie der Dummling von der PETA gegen Angler hetzt.


----------



## Nidderauer (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...moderate-dorschfangbegrenzung-id14642261.html



Ähm, ist das ein Schreibfehler oder steht da sinngemäß, dass Backhaus ein Fanglimit von 10 Fischen pro Tag empfiehlt?

Das wäre ja nicht allzu weit weg von der Anzahl, nach der man ohnehin keine Lust mehr hat, weiter zu filetieren 

@buttweiser: Das ist doch genau das, was die erreichen wollen. Durch Verunsicherung Ängste und Unbehagen verursachen. Postet ruhig weiter Bilder eurer Fänge, achtet aber darauf, dass ihr bei den Bildeigenschaften unter Einstellungen das Aufnahmedatum löscht und dass man nicht unbedingt erkennen kann, wo das Bild entstanden ist. Wenn einer was will, haste den Fisch halt in Italien gefangen oder sonstwo außerhalb D.

Und lass sie doch rechnen, soviel sie wollen. Andere rechnen anders.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Schlechte Nachrichten, was man so vom Fischereitag in Potsdam hörte zum Thema Berufsfischerschutz und Dorschmanagement..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl das die deutschen Berufsfischer vom DFV nie verlangt hatten, sondern der LSFV-SH und der DAFV ohne Not freiwillig Zugeständnisse machten, sieht es so aus, als ob die EU das gerne aufnimmt und die Angler nun die volle Breitseite abbekommen - nicht zum Schutz der Dorsche, das eingesparte geht hauptsächlich in die Quote (überwiegend dänischer) Berufsfischer:
> Baglimit für Angler
> Schonzeit für Angler
> Schonmaßerhöhung für Anger


----------



## Amigo-X (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Die Fischer fangen nicht mal ihre Quoten, weil jetzt schon nix mehr da ist !


----------



## Macker (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Im März Vergangenen Jahres gab es eine Öffentliche Veranstaltung zum Thema Dorschfangmenge der Angler.
Sie wurde nicht groß angekündigt und hat meiner Meinung nach die Lächerlichkeit des Thünen Instituts offengelegt.
Aber Leider befasst sich die Politik ja mit diesen Fantasie Zahlen.Ich habe mal den Ablauf der Veranstaltung aus einem anderen Forum rauskopiert Links sind hier leider nicht möglich.
Ich hoffe so ist es ok.
Der Thread Ersteller ist damit auch Einverstanden.



[edit by Admin:
 Leider so nicht möglich, siehe Regeln: Kein einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Bilder, verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammenfassen/zitieren]


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Macker schrieb:


> Im März Vergangenen Jahres gab es eine Öffentliche Veranstaltung zum Thema Dorschfangmenge der Angler.
> Sie wurde nicht groß angekündigt und hat meiner Meinung nach die Lächerlichkeit des Thünen Instituts offengelegt.
> Aber Leider befasst sich die Politik ja mit diesen Fantasie Zahlen.Ich habe mal den Ablauf der Veranstaltung aus einem anderen Forum rauskopiert Links sind hier leider nicht möglich.
> Ich hoffe so ist es ok.
> ...



Aaaaargh, Admin....ich kixx Dich.

Das war nämlich sehr interessant.:c

Zeigte deutlich wie verlogen diese ganze Sippschaft ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

was meinste wie mir das weh tut (ernsthaft!!) ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

oh man, langsam wird's hier echt lächerlich!
(passt aber gut zum ab...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



> .....Zahlen.Ich habe mal den Ablauf der Veranstaltung aus einem anderen Forum rauskopiert Links sind hier leider nicht möglich.
> Ich hoffe so ist es ok.
> Der Thread Ersteller ist damit auch Einverstanden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.kutterboard.de/showthrea...gleich-viel-Dorsch-aus-der-westl-Ostsee/page4

Dort zu den Beiträgen vom 13.03.2015 scrollen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Honeyball schrieb:


> http://www.kutterboard.de/showthrea...gleich-viel-Dorsch-aus-der-westl-Ostsee/page4
> 
> Dort zu den Beiträgen vom 13.03.2015 scrollen



Danke #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Auch da werde ich einen entsprechenden Fragenkatalog ausarbeiten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich auch die Damen und Herren Pressereferenten der 3 Ministerien (die mir ja nicht antworten wollten/durften) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass weitere Fragen von mir kommen werden und es toll wäre, wenn sie gleich antworten würden und wir nicht wieder Abgeordnete einspannen müssten.
> 
> *Denn das BMEL ist ja auch federführend, was Dorschmanagement angeht* - die grobe Richtung meiner Fragen habe ich angedeutet:
> _Es werden demnächst wieder Fragen von mir kommen, zum europäischen Dorschmanagement und wieso deutsche Angler zu Gunsten dänischer Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten sollten und damit riskiert wird, dass die ganze Angeltourismusstruktur gerade in strukturschwachen Regionen wie MeckPomm und Schleswig Holstein mit tausenden Arbeitsplätzen kaputt gemacht wird, die direkt und indirekt abhängig von Anglern sind (im Gegensatz zu einer kleinen Zahl Fischer).
> ...


----------



## a.bu (6. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch interessante Neuigkeiten, die ich noch unter der Decke halten muss, weil da andere dran sind, bez. ausgefallener Jahrgang 2015..
> 2016 soll überraschend stark sein (woher oder warum auch immer) ....
> 
> Nicht finden und nicht da sein (der 2015er)  sind dazu aber auch ganz offensichtlich 2 Paar Stiefel...
> ...




Uuuups, hat man sie plötzlich gefunden? Es gibt zur Zeit auch vermehrt Meldungen das plötzlich wieder untermaßige Fische gefangen werden, das werden sicherlich auch Sportfreunde bestätigen die abends ihre Ruten zB im Bereich des Kieler Hafens auswerfen. Ich hatte ja vor gut zwei Wochen etwas zum Verbleiben der Dorsche geschrieben, das sich der Bestand nun anscheinend so schnell reproduziert, hätte ich nicht erwartet|bla:|bla:|bla:#h

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Brutzlaff (7. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich war am Sonntag auch mitm Kutter draussen, und es gibt sehr wohl untermasige... Ich hatte zwei und auf dem ganzen Schiff waren es auch ordentlich welche....


----------



## Dingsi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Hier mal wieder etwas aus "Der Welt"

https://beta.welt.de/wirtschaft/article157989703/Die-Deutschen-haben-einen-neuen-Lieblingsfisch.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

????
Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
Der Beschränkung der Dorschangler zu Gunsten der Fischerei?

Bitte beim Thema bleiben

danke


----------



## Keyless (11. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Ich bin ja mal mal Gespannt, ob die Fangbegrenzung für den Dorsch nächstes Jahr kommt.
Habe da aber ein eher ungutes Gefühl, dass die Tatsächlich umgesetzt wird und somit ein kompletter Wirtschaftszweig in MV platt gemacht wird. Angelkutter währen dann völlig weg,was mit den Leuten ist die da in Lohn und Brot stehen ist offensichtlich egal. Wenn man ein völlig Leistungsloses Einkommen(wie in der Politik üblich) generieren kann ist es natürlich ein leichtes solche Beschlüsse zu fassen.
Und dafür das mal 10000 nach Berlin marschieren gibt es sicher weitaus mehr Gründe als Angeln!
Aber da hier Politik Diskussionen nicht erwünscht sind(fällt das hier nicht eigentlich auch darunter) will ich das gar nicht weiter ausführen.
Mit dem heraufsetzen des Mindestmass kann man Leben , mit der Beschränkung nicht.
Gruss Ulf

 @Thomas, hast du den Beitrag verschoben?
 Nur da jetzt das mit den 10000 etwas aus dem Kontext ist.
 Ansonsten sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jepp, weil das Thema hier beim Dorsch ja besser passt..


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Moin .

Weiß nicht ob es passt aber schaut mal.

...http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Happach-Kasan-gegen-Dorsch-Quote


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Ich habe dazu das Protokoll gelesen, das man - so man es gut meint - gerne als "Grimms Märchen" bezeichnen kann...

Ansonsten siehe genau dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Zum Thema ein Beitrag von SAT 1

http://www.sat1regional.de/videos/a...h-zur-zukunft-der-ostseefischerei-214994.html

Angler werden nicht erwähnt. Waren Anglerverbände vor Ort????


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Nur Vertreter der anglerfeindlichen, organisierten Angelfischerei um DAFV, LSFV-SH etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Jetzt fällt auch Minister Backhaus aus MeckPomm (SPD) den Anglern in den Rücken:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...-verteidigt-Dorschquote-auch-fuer-Angler.html

Baglimit wäre richtig und notwendig.


Zum erbrechen solche Politiker - aber kein Wunder, *er gehört wie die Anglerfeinde Rodust (EU-Abgeordnete)  und Hendricks (Bundesumweltministerin) zur SPD, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt zu haben scheinen, zusammen mit den Grünen (Minister Habeck S-H) den Angeltourismus um den Dorsch auszurotten *(siehe auch Angelverbote AWZ, u.a. Fehmarnbelt etc.! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294)


Immer wieder wurde von der Politik das Märchen erzählt, man müsse den Dorsch schützen, er stirbt aus. Darauf fielen natürlich auch die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei herein, insbesondere der DAFV, der LSFV-SH, der LAV-Mecklenburg Vorpommern und der DMV rein.

Selbst als dann die SPD-EU-Politikerin der SPD, Dr. Lemcke vom Kieler MELUR oder Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen Institut ALLE sagten schrieben oder veröffentlichten, *dass der Dorsch SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH NICHT vom Aussterben bedroht se*i, sondern es nur darum gehe,* ihn für die Fischerei in einem profitablen REALEN Fenster zu halten* durch den ja nur ERRECHNETEN Verzicht der der Angler zu halten, gingen die Verbände NICHT ab von ihrer damals schon falschen UND ANGLERFEINDLICHEN Haltung.


*Realität:*
Durch heraufsetzen der REALEN Quote auf Grund nur ERRECHNETER, aber nicht REALER Minderfänge der Angler (s.o.) kommt nun also mehr Dorsch raus, als wenn die ursprüngliche Planung OHNE Einschränkung der Angler durchgeführt worden wäre:
*Angler haben also mit ihrem erzwungenen Verzicht nicht den Dorsch, sondern die Fischerei, vor allem die dänische (Quotenverteilung[1]) geschützt!*

Aus veröffentlichten Zahlen


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...




*Absurd*
*Da bekommt das Thünen Institut alleine für 85 MILLIONEN EURO!!! vom Bund ein neues Forschungsschiff*:
https://www.thuenen.de/de/infothek/...chiff-fuer-die-fischerei-und-meeresforschung/

Mit vernünftigen Regeln (> einfachere und praxisnähere Sportfischerfahrzeugzulassung) könnte man davon *auch locker ca. 50 - 60 Angelkutter finanzieren...*

Oder -  beim jetzigen TAC (5 597 t ) für Westdorsch in ICES 22-24 selbst bei einem (zur Zeit nicht erzielbaren Preis) von 2 Euro/Kilo Dorsch (= 11.194.000) - *könnte man nur mit diesem Geld der Bundesregierung ALLE Berufsfischerei ALLER LÄNDER DER EU, die Quote auf diesen Dorsch hat [1], bei KOMPLETTEM Verzicht auf den Dorschfang  also für 7einhalb Jahre KOMPLETT BEZAHLT stilllegen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Was 7einhalb Jahre bezahlter Verzicht auf berufliche Dorschfischerei für den Dorschbestand und den Angeltourismus bedeuten würden, brauche ich niemanden zu erklären.*

Und ebenso klar ist, dass das "dank" der Beratung solcherart finanzierter "Wissenschaft" natürlich nie kommen wird.

*Lieber schützt anscheinend die Regierung Wissenschaftler und baut denen Luxusdampfer!!*

*Statt Dorsche, Angler, Angeltourismus und die Menschen der Region an der Küste zu schützen und zu fördern!*

Geld ist augenscheinlich da - der politische Wille definitiv NICHT!

Dass da "FakeScience"-Vorwürfe und "wes Brot ich ess"- Vorwürfe nicht ganz unberechtigt erscheinen, wenn Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz und andere "wissenschaftliche" Institute eine Einbindung der Angler über Baglimit/berechnete Minderfänge zur Erhaltung der Dorschfischerei verlangen, ist sicher für viele nachvollziehbar.

*Zum Vergleich:*
Umsatz Angeltourismus pro Jahr nur an der Küste Deutschlands ca. 120 Millionen

Die Bezahlung von 85 Millionen Euro statt für einen Luxusdampfer (für daher unter Umständen willfährige Wissenschaftler) für siebeneinhalb Jahre Einstellung Dorschfischerei in Ices 22- 24 würde daher in der gleichen Zeit MINDESTENS 900 Millionen Euro Umsatz Angeltourismus *ALLEINE IN DEUTSCHLAND generieren helfen!!*

[1]TAC
Dänemark  2 444  t
Deutschland  1 194  t
Estland  54  t
Finnland  48 t 
Lettland  202  t
Litauen  131  t
Polen  654 t
Schweden  870 t
*Union  5 597 t *


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

ich kann das schon nicht mehr lesen. @ Thomas, das ist so, als wenn du bei mir immer noch etwas Salz in die Wunde streust.
Echt zum kotzen was sich da Volksvertreter nennt. Selber schuld, wenn man sich nach alternativen umsieht. Diese Politik ist für mich nicht mehr zu ertragen. 
Habe fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Thomas, das ist so, als wenn du bei mir immer noch etwas Salz in die Wunde streust.


Sorry - mein Job...

Ich warne seit Jahren, hören wollte keiner.

Nun wirds eben ausgebadet.

Und was ich bezüglich der Angelverbote AWZ momentan höre, aus Politik  und den diversen involvierten Ministerien, machts auch nicht nur nicht besser...................


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

Immer dran denken:
Keine allgemeine Politik...

Und:
Ihr wählt auch die Leute in den Verbänden, die das alles entweder sogar aktiv mitmachen bzw,.  nicht, nicht richtig oder komplett inkompetent "bekämpfen" (speziell DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm)..


----------

